# Gigabyte X570 Aorus Xtreme Owners Club



## LiquidHaus

Received my Xtreme on 7/12/19 after a few delays from Newegg. They randomly opened up Pre-Order for them on the 5th so I pulled the trigger.

It seems as though the board wasn't fully ready for release by the 7th, but wasn't a big deal. But it's been on backorder the entire time I've seen it on Newegg now, so owners should slowly start popping up.

Will receive my 3900X on 7/18, but will be out of town so the actual build won't happen for a few weeks.

Got some shots of the board however...


----------



## Midian

My motherboard will be here tomorrow then the wait begins for the 3950X. I think the X570 Aorus Xtreme might be the most beautiful motherboard I have ever seen and likely the most powerful as well, I'm coming from a 5960X setup with an Asus rampage V Extreme mobo. Will build in my Xigmatek Elysium case again so there will be plenty of airflow, I have also a new Corsair 1600i PSU to go with this new build so exciting times ahead.


----------



## Billy McDowell

Lets get some overclocking tutorial videos for this board with the 3900x on here so we can compare notes. I am on 4.3ghz all cores but i am still learning some of this new oc stuff since i came from the x58 platform.


----------



## trn

*trn*

I put one one back order today from the 'egg; I've been very happy with my Xtreme Z390 board so expecting good things from the X570 as well.


----------



## Dphotog

M.2pcie 4.0 isn't recognized by my Xtreme in the bios. I did manage to install Windows because the boot priority saw the USB stick but never did it see the actual m.2. I do have some factors that could be the cause but I'm not sure. One being I was short one 8pin for the cpu and two being I had the m.2 installed in the second slot not the first for the bigger heatsink plate of metal. After rebooting and checking the bios continues to not see the m.2 so next I'm going to try and check the boot sequence option (f12) I saw a video where their m.2 wasn't seen by the bios but through the boot sequence were able to see the harddrive. I don't have any other hardives connected and I'll probably update bios after I install my new PSU I'm getting Thursday. If there's anyone else that may have solutions please let me know.


----------



## Billy McDowell

Dphotog said:


> M.2pcie 4.0 isn't recognized by my Xtreme in the bios. I did manage to install Windows because the boot priority saw the USB stick but never did it see the actual m.2. I do have some factors that could be the cause but I'm not sure. One being I was short one 8pin for the cpu and two being I had the m.2 installed in the second slot not the first for the bigger heatsink plate of metal. After rebooting and checking the bios continues to not see the m.2 so next I'm going to try and check the boot sequence option (f12) I saw a video where their m.2 wasn't seen by the bios but through the boot sequence were able to see the harddrive. I don't have any other hardives connected and I'll probably update bios after I install my new PSU I'm getting Thursday. If there's anyone else that may have solutions please let me know.


----------



## Nighthog

My Xtreme arrived with the Ryzen 7 3800X this morning.

No good camera though so can't take such quality pictures as above. 

Seems the parts had tumbled around a little looking at the packaging.


----------



## Midian

Yeah mine had moved around as well inet hadn't put any bubbleplastic in the very large box but luckily it's seems fine. It's by far the heaviest motherboard I have ever encountered it feels extremely impressive. Have the AX1600i since before so now the base of the build is covered, now for memory, cpu cooler (likely another Phanteks PH-TC14PE Black since it's very good), a NVMe Gen4 SSD (should probably wait for better controller but the gigabyte one is so sexy) and the 3950X Cpu and we are ready to go.


----------



## Nighthog

I'm running memtest86 runs for various memory speeds I can boot at the moment and I'm quite blown that my Micron E-die can run 4000Mhz @ 1.200volts with XMP/AUTO timings for 2x8Gb at the moment.

EDIT: For 4066 speed I need to make changes and can't run AUTO everything it seems. But damn 4000Mhz with 1.200V and AUTO/XMP.


----------



## dkuster

*M.2 slot covers...*

I have an X570 Xtreme on backorder!

Question on the M.2 slots for those who already have this board. Are the M.2 slot covers just decorative, or are they functional heat sinks?

Are you supposed to put them back in place after installing the M.2 SSD drive or do you leave them off?

Do they make contact with the SSD? What do you do if the SSD already has an attached heat sink? Do you have to remove it, or do you leave the cover off?


----------



## Dphotog

They are indeed are a functioning heat sink they even have the thermal pads covered by a thin layer of plastic behind the metal plate to prevent the stickiness from accumulating dust till you apply the m.2 in the slot. I installed mine in the second slot because it was a bigger chunk of metal for better heat dissipation. I did remove the thermal covering for the pcie 4.0 it would be a horrible asthetic look if you did keep the 1st slots metal plate off but i have a feeling it would be a better heat sink if you did because the bottom of the metal plates are not covering the m.2 only the top part. Choice is yours better heat sink vs aesthetic looks. I am though currently trying to figure out if me installing the m.2 in the second slot is the reason why the bios doesn't recognize the m.2. inconvenient timing on going to vacation the day i finally had all the pieces together to actually try and get it up and running. Windows installed fine but after the reboot the bios still didnt see he m.2. Someone already linked a nice video though in chinese on the possibility of using a boot drive bios update. I have alot of things I can try now when I return home.



dkuster said:


> I have an X570 Xtreme on backorder!
> 
> Question on the M.2 slots for those who already have this board. Are the M.2 slot covers just decorative, or are they functional heat sinks?
> 
> Are you supposed to put them back in place after installing the M.2 SSD drive or do you leave them off?
> 
> Do they make contact with the SSD? What do you do if the SSD already has an attached heat sink? Do you have to remove it, or do you leave the cover off?


----------



## dkuster

Thanks for the info!

I'm considering getting one of the new aorus PCIe 4.0 M.2 SSDs. They come with an already-attached finned copper heatsink. (Maybe all PCIe 4.0 drives will ?)

It's not clear what the best way to install it on the x570 Xtreme would be...


----------



## Nighthog

It's ALIVE!

A little skinny yet, but will get filled up tomorrow.

EDIT: Now it's filled up with what it needed. Took a whole day and more.


----------



## Grin

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37662696

I got it a week ago. No issues with 2700x but bios is very simple for the hi-end mobo, no PBO settings


----------



## Nighthog

Grin said:


> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37662696
> 
> I got it a week ago. No issues with 2700x but bios is very simple for the hi-end mobo, no PBO settings


Settings -> AMD CBS -> XFR -> PBO -> enable/advanced mode.


----------



## Grin

I don’t have XFR and PBO in AMD CBS menu. I have only Pstates/Throttling, IBS, Prefetcher, Memory interleaving, and DRAM controller configuration. Bios version is F3e.


----------



## Nighthog

Grin said:


> I don’t have XFR and PBO in AMD CBS menu. I have only Pstates/Throttling, IBS, Prefetcher, Memory interleaving, and DRAM controller configuration. Bios version is F3e.


Probably only works on Ryzen 3000 sku:s then I guess.


----------



## Grin

Probably I’ll see when I’ll get 3950x or Zen3 later


----------



## Grin

Moreover here is no Ryzen power plan available in 1903 Windows 10 after installation of fresh AMD X570 chipset drivers.


----------



## Nighthog

Been testing stability for the most part the last days with various settings but there is so much more to test...

I got 3800Mhz memory working @ 1:1:1 mode with the fabric clock, Memory clock etc and GeardownMode Disabled 1T on top. 

Otherwise this kit has no issue with the 3933Mhz speed but then your not running synced and lose a bit on the latency side. I was trying to get fabric up there to the same speed the kit could do but haven't been that lucky yet. 

I'll be going trough the timings next when I feel like it but it's been a little more time than planned to just get GDM disabled working than I thought so I'll probably just play some games whatnot first. I have other things to do that have been postponed as I was trying to get it to work without issue first.


----------



## Grin

Not bad, did you tried AIDA burning test? Is it pass 20-30 min at 3800 1:1?


----------



## Nighthog

Grin said:


> Not bad, did you tried AIDA burning test? Is it pass 20-30 min at 3800 1:1?


I tried it for 15min with some new settings but found no issue, but tried my memory testing procedure right after and it found a errors within a few minutes. 

It's not a good tool to test stability.
________________________________________________
EDIT:

Have now lowered my timings to what is reasonable from this memory kit @ 3800Mhz 1:1:1 mode. I seemed to have reached quite similar result on Gen 1 but @ 3733Mhz instead for B350.
It's what this kit could really do with timings though there is more Mhz left if I could only get more from the FCLK and UCLK to match the memory. Running asynchronous isn't too viable with only up to 3933Mhz left in the kit from what I've found. 

I could push CL14 for the kit as well but kept encountering errors now and then so backed down to CL15 as there really wasn't much diffrence and you needed to run so much more voltage to the kit it wasn't worth it.
1.45V vs 1.54-1.55V for CL15 VS CL14.


----------



## AlphaC

https://nl.hardware.info/artikel/9411/15-amd-x570-moederborden-review-op-de-proef-met-een-3900x
Thermals vs other flagships with R9 3900X

Aorus Xtreme - backside 48.3°C , frontside 50.1°C (208W , CB R20 7245)

MEG Godlike - 54.1°C backside , frontside 54.2°C (193W, CB R20 7234)

ROG Formula - 56.8°C backside, frontside 57.3°C (230W , CB R20 7240)



Aorus Xtreme awarded "ULTIMATE"


----------



## Nighthog

@AlphaC That's a fun test there. Thanks for sharing!

I tested PBO stuff in BIOS and I can only conclude it's broken/artificially limited on power draw for core power and package power. There are 2 configurations possible on what the board will allow with PBO settings enabled in various combinations.

AS measured in HWiNFO64:
CPU Package Power (SMU): ~110W & ~120W
CPU Core Power (SVI2 TFN): ~60W to ~65W

This limits clocks/voltages the board/PBO will be allow to run and be constrained into. It tries it best with this limit but the limits are so low if struggles to produce results! 
Where is that unlimited board power or for that matter design power at 140W anywhere to be seen as advertised for the CPU as said by AMD?

As you figure the higher power draw usually performs better but that depends on settings. In differing combinations one PBO setting will push the core's to use more voltage for any particular frequency, *that's bad...*
You want the setting that will use less voltage for any frequency. Easiest to see is the combo that doesn't allow the CPU to run 1.500V freely when viewed from HWiNFO64. For me that's around ~1.481V Maximum.

It's a little confusing which combo gives this result at the moment as there are duplicate entries for PBO in various fields in the BIOS and you can set them enabled and disabled at the same time and various ways with Manual settings are in both and divided apart for them, they aren't all in the same place.

In the end basically this means PBO doesn't produce any better Cinebench R20 scores than having it all disabled/auto and sticking with regular PB only! 
It uses the lower voltages and your CPU isn't limited to a 110W or 120W CPU Package power limit!

*STOCK you get a 140Watt limit without PBO enabled!*
With PBO you are either limited for 110 or 120Watts CPU Package Power!

I tested this mostly running Cinebench R20 for now as I wanted to see if I could get better results. It failed to do better than stock scores and then I noticed the limited power draw and well... I hope it's not just Cinebench R20 it does so for.

I had some screenshot from running Prime95 @ stock and it was ~140Watts limited for CPU package Power & ~75Watts CPU Core Power for Maximum values.
I did a quick check with PBO enabled and it used ~113Watts for CPU Package power and ~65Watts CPU Core Power for the first few minutes.

No one else notice anything similar?

EDIT: Ok, I might have been to quick with all this as with further testing Prime95 ramps up on wattage in a later stages up to 140W. Not the first few tests. But there was still that 10Watt difference for Cinebench R20 between settings I noticed.


----------



## AlphaC

The test was with manual OC 4.1Ghz all core r9 3900X @1.3V


On Siliconlottery that is a low bin R9 3900X: https://siliconlottery.com/collections/all/amd-r9-3900x
4.0GHz @ 1.2V
4.05GHz @ 1.212V
4.1GHz @ 1.225V
4.15GHz @ 1.237V
4.2GHz @1.25V


I suspect it is because they use 240mm AIO on QVL.


Also der8auer testing had something where the CPU cuts current once you hit 200A I believe. There may be OCP (overcurrent protection) inside the CPU firmware.




Around 4:40


----------



## Nighthog

OCP? Software HWiNFO is barely reading 60A thus far for me in Prime95 a up to 140W load. Maybe the reading is wrong?


----------



## AlphaC

the CPU polls at 1ms , hwinfo64 polls less often IIRC

https://hwbot.org/submission/4195688_syberwolf_cinebench___r20_ryzen_9_3900x_7537_marks/
CB R20 at 4275Mhz (1.344V) on Aorus Master scores 7537 points (this eliminates BIOs motherboard manufacturer differences)

CB R20 @ 4350MHz (unsafe 1.44V) on Aorus Master scoring 7697 https://hwbot.org/submission/4192017_blueleader_cinebench___r20_ryzen_9_3900x_7697_marks
^ points disabled so blueleader probably is working at AMD since they also had R9 3950X

8058 pts at 4506MHz (unsafe 1.406 volts) on Crosshair VII Hero https://hwbot.org/submission/4196905_avengedrobix_cinebench___r20_ryzen_9_3900x_8058_marks

7878 points at 4.4GHz (unsafe 1.440V in CPU-Z) on unknown board:
https://hwbot.org/submission/4196802_sonofatech_cinebench___r20_ryzen_9_3900x_7878_marks


----------



## Grin

that's bad...

That’s not bad really because they are concerning about stability first. If you are the winner and bought a good piece of silicon you may tune frequencies/voltages using p-states.


----------



## Nighthog

Ok I have to admit fault. Cinebench R20 just doesn't use that much power to be had at all with these Zen 2 processors. The limit seems to be elsewhere.

I tried a All core OC 4.4Ghz with 1.375v LLC Medium (auto crashes) and I reach much the same values as with PBO enabled on power draw but better scores.
BPO just doesn't seem to perform.


----------



## Grin

That is normal for early bios something is working OK but something is not, just need to wait for the next agesa. I’m guessing that stability is major point here on early silicon stepping, so no room for overclocking


----------



## AlphaC

You need to use an AVX2 load to really push power I think (provided your cooling is good). Aorus board is overbuilt for 16 core R9 3950X so it's not the board unless you're hitting a firmware-based EDC limit.


----------



## Nighthog

Either way I'll let PBO be as I don't get it to work better than stock/PB2.

Just doing some benches now with all-core clocking.

4425Mhz cores & 3800Mhz memory. Not stable, just a bench.

*F3e* Stock PB CPU-Z: *5695.3*points | *535.8* : https://valid.x86.fr/1fpwqp
*F3e* 4425Mhz CPU-Z: *5931.1*points | *547.9* : 
*F3e* 4500Mhz CPU-Z: *6085.7*points | *557.3* :
*F3e* 4550Mhz CPU-Z: *6153.4*points | *562.8* : https://valid.x86.fr/l8cue0
*F3e* 4575Mhz CPU-Z: *6190.2*points | *566.8* : https://valid.x86.fr/0ll9qw

*F3g* Stock PB CPU-Z: *5718.5*points | *542.0* : https://valid.x86.fr/2zx4z5
*F3g* 4400Mhz CPU-Z: *5865.2*points | *544.6* : https://valid.x86.fr/bm1eil

*F3i* 4400Mhz 4066mem CPU-Z: *5956.0*points | *544.9*points https://valid.x86.fr/cizlsi
*F3l* 4400Mhz 4266mem CPU-Z: *5982.3*points | *545.2*points https://valid.x86.fr/k6aymp

*F11*CCX0 4450/CCX1 4425Mhz 4266mem CPU-Z: *5990.2*points | *550.4*points https://valid.x86.fr/slhjsb

I was really trying 4.6Ghz but would crash running the bench and the voltages required were getting out of hand.

From ~1.400V for 4550Mhz -> 1.468V for 4575Mhz... to pass a validation.

EDIT: Later I checked to see what Cinebench R20 required for a 4500Mhz all-core clock.
Needless to say I tried too much and broke the BIOS and my Windows install. 
On my last try to boot when I went to restart to stop trying!

Never could get the multi-thread load to complete. I think it was a instant heat shutdown. 80C+ in a flash and reboot. Tried several times, no luck.

Q-flash Plus to the resque! Managed to reflash the MAIN BIOS and found trouble with my OS install as the image was a garbled mess. No recovery/repair or other options worked.

I even found out my older Windows USB-install stick(2years old?) doesn't work with this X570 & Ryzen 7 3800X combo. Won't boot. Had no issue on my 1700/X470 board.
I was lucky that I bought a newer one just about a month back for my other PC, that one worked atleast so I could do a fresh install.

The Ryzen 3000 series really are thermally limited to run higher clocks with the required voltages.

Cinebench R20:
4400Mhz *5235*points | *500* "not tuned timings"
4500Mhz *----*points | *524* "tight subs"


----------



## Grin

Oh man, I hope you will fix everything soon, keep us updated good luck


----------



## Midian

Which of these 2 kits to get if any?

G.Skill 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL17 Trident Z RGB (https://www.inet.se/produkt/5300578/...-trident-z-rgb)

G.Skill 32GB (4x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL16 Trident Z Black (https://www.inet.se/produkt/5301402/...rident-z-svart)

Going to go for the 3950X but that shouldn't affect the choice of memory I hope.

Edit: 

Went with this kit:

G.Skill Trident Z RGB Series 32GB (2x16GB) / 4000MHz / DDR4 / CL19 / F4-4000C19D-32GTZR 

Should be able to run it in 3600MHz with good timings. 

But it's not in the officially supported ram modules list for the xtreme can this be a problem?


----------



## Billy McDowell

When ever things get more settled in on overclocking we should post how we are oc ours i use bios and not ryzen master.


----------



## Grin

I got four of this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232218
4x16 working as advertised with 2700x I will overclock them when I’ll get 3950x


----------



## GeraltBialyWilk

Edit:
Doubleposted


----------



## GeraltBialyWilk

Got this awesome board recently, but have two issues with it. I was not able to find any solutions online so decided to consult other members of the club 

1) As with other Aorus boards, there is a BIOS indicator LED, just below the socket. It's always on, with bright orange color. I was not able to disable this LED and it messes with aesthetics if this gorgeous board. Is there any way to disable it or change the color, apart from using electric black tape or a sharpie?  

2) I'm running Windows 10 1903 on this machine and downloaded the aquantia driver from Gigabyte, but it's not running the installer. I run the exe and nothing happens. I wasn't been able to catch any task in task manager as well. Anyone was able to install those drivers? Device manager shows that there is not-installed LAN card, but Windows can't find any drivers for it online.


----------



## Nighthog

GeraltBialyWilk said:


> Got this awesome board recently, but have two issues with it. I was not able to find any solutions online so decided to consult other members of the club
> 
> 1) As with other Aorus boards, there is a BIOS indicator LED, just below the socket. It's always on, with bright orange color. I was not able to disable this LED and it messes with aesthetics if this gorgeous board. Is there any way to disable it or change the color, apart from using electric black tape or a sharpie?
> 
> 2) I'm running Windows 10 1903 on this machine and downloaded the aquantia driver from Gigabyte, but it's not running the installer. I run the exe and nothing happens. I wasn't been able to catch any task in task manager as well. Anyone was able to install those drivers? Device manager shows that there is not-installed LAN card, but Windows can't find any drivers for it online.


1) Nope can't disable it, we would need to file a compliant and ask for a feature extension in the BIOS for this. Currently it's not possible to disable that annoying BIOS led, it's way too bright and right in your sight and ruins any and all colour schemes. *(newer bios have a option to disable the BIOS LED light)*

2) Had the same problem with many of the installers from Gigabyte site. Didn't execute, nothing apparent happened. I figured Windows had drivers already so left it as such.


----------



## Grin

Check the bios. 1st LAN Aquantia was disabled by default on my config with 2700x I did enable it in bios and it’s working now.


----------



## Nighthog

After remounting the CPU block today I tried a quick and dirty bench of Cinebench R15 @ 4.5Ghz CPU all-core clock.

Didn't want to push my luck too much this time so went with 1 single run. Not 10+ like last time with R20 when I broke both Win 10 & BIOS.

Both Stock CPU with PB & 4500Mhz manual all-core for comparison.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Anyone with sleep issues (SOC is set too low and may cause a reboot) please try this *BETA BIOS* F3G. Let me know if it works, and how boost behaves.

Should also improve XFR, but it's a Sunday and I dont have an Xtreme at home to test / confirm.


----------



## Nighthog

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Anyone with sleep issues (SOC is set too low and may cause a reboot) please try this *BETA BIOS* F3G. Let me know if it works, and how boost behaves.
> 
> Should also improve XFR, but it's a Sunday and I dont have an Xtreme at home to test / confirm.


I'll go about and test it today.

Basically right away. Report back later. Thanks for updates!

EDIT Update: After this SoC voltage is remembered on how it's set in BIOS upon sleep/resume on my end. It's no longer ignored for that particular issue.

Though on the other hand as you didn't mention it CPU_FAN & CPU_OPT still get stuck on 100% after sleep/resume. I reckon you didn't get that fixed in this Beta?

XFR improvements? Will have to check on that, don't know yet where to see the change as of this moment.

Update 2: *XFR/PB2 looks better!* At least with my Memory XMP profile @ 3466Mhz which they are rated for and everything else "optimized defaults".

I've already seen some cores that never boosted above 4425 before go to -> 4500Mhz and The best core of my cpu boosted 4525Mhz. It had never done so before. Was stuck @ 4500Mhz at occasion for best.
So thanks! Idle voltage also hits 0.200V at times like this, on F3e I could not get better than 0.900V @ 3800Mhz MEM. Will still have to test 3800Mhz @ F3g to see how that works but with these "stock" settings all seems better.
EDIT3: 3800Mhz does report low voltages for idle also! 0.200V gotten at times (HWiNFO64).

I'm gonna bench a little to see if there are performance improvements for that XFR/PB2 boost.

EDIT4: 
Overall I'm seeing better benchmarks thanks to the improved XFR/PB2 boosting. I'm getting better results stock XMP 3466/3800 than my "tuned" timings from before.
*F3g BIOS* Stock XFR/PB2 "XMP" CPU-Z: *5718.5*points | *542.0* : https://valid.x86.fr/2zx4z5
*F3e BIOS* Stock XFR/PB2 "tuned" CPU-Z: *5695.3*points | *535.8* : https://valid.x86.fr/1fpwqp
OC:
*F3g BIOS* c4400Mhz/m3800Mhz 1:1 CPU-Z: *5865.2*points | *544.6* : https://valid.x86.fr/bm1eil

EDIT5: PBO + Extended Frequency Range function now.
Gotten 4550Mhz on 2 best cores for now. It's not stuck @ 4400Mhz any more with PBO, this is great!


*Feature Requests:*
I would like to have some extra options to be user configurable:
*BGS
BGS ALT
IBS*

I've found these and other settings could and did provide considerable performance advantages for Memory when tuned for your specific system rather than leaving them AUTO on my other motherboard. Which did provide options for these in AMD CBS.
It would be good to provide these options for the consumer, at least on the top-end board. I think you hide a little to many options from the user in the end.

Seems The LED light feature was already added in F3g BIOS: [Settings]->[Miscellaneous]->[Onboard Button Light]->[off] This will disable the onboard BIOS light.


Spoiler



Another feature request is to add the ability to disable/enable the BIOS LED light, it's too bright and would like to be able to shut it off if possible.


----------



## GeraltBialyWilk

Grin said:


> Check the bios. 1st LAN Aquantia was disabled by default on my config with 2700x I did enable it in bios and it’s working now.


Both of my Ethernet adapters were enabled in BIOS, I think I checked that before. I think that if it was disabled, device manager wouldn't show it. I googled the Aquantia chip model used in Xtreme and got the driver from their website. Installed et voila! It's online. Plugged the cable and got 1G over it. Can't verify 10G, as I don't own other devices with such option  but the not-installed device was bugging me  


As for orther features/issues - I find it strange that in SIV->Smart Fan 5 Advanced software (from AppCenter), there is much more options for thermal readout for System 4/5/6 headers, but not for 1/2/3. It's nothing that can't be resolved with using splitters or additional controllers (like the Fan Commander that's added as an accessory for the Xtreme), but can be annoying for some. The issue I have though is that despite software reading my GPU temp correctly live, it wasn't able to control fan speeds based off that temp readout. 

What I tried: 
- Reinstalling SIV and whole AppCenter
- Flashing BIOS (currently on F3e)
- Changing SmartFan5 settings in BIOS (although BIOS can't read GPU temps for me)

My Setup: 
Fans - Corsair ML120 Pro RGB plugged to System 4/5 (set to PWM control in BIOS); Fractal Design R3 140mm fan plugged to System 6 header (set to voltage control in BIOS)
GPU - EVGA RTX 2080 Ti Black Gaming in 1st PCIE slot
Software - SIV (most updated version avaliable via AppCenter) + I have PrecisionX1 V0.4.4.0 running in the background

My workaround for the time being was to plug in a thermistor to EC1 header, shove it inside the 2080Ti's radiator and set up fan curves based on that by trial and error. 

Some additional strange thing - SIV did report correct fan speeds (max and different levels) for both Corsair and FD fans, but since recent re-install it can't do it for System 4-6. But it controls them as it sees them correctly


----------



## AlphaC

Should add this to OP:


----------



## Grin

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Anyone with sleep issues (SOC is set too low and may cause a reboot) please try this *BETA BIOS* F3G. Let me know if it works, and how boost behaves.
> 
> Should also improve XFR, but it's a Sunday and I dont have an Xtreme at home to test / confirm.


I have no PBO/XFR for 2700x Do you have any thoughts when GB will return this option into the bios for Zen+? Now 2700x is supported on a very basic level


----------



## Martin778

Which M.2 slots do I have to use if I want to set up raid with 2x NVMe drives? The upper two?


----------



## LiquidHaus

Hey guys! Glad to see this thread starting to get active.

I haven't had much time with the board up and running (just finished late last night and worked all day today)

So far I have seen CPU related BIOS settings not being applied, and so I've had to overclock via Ryzen Master (I THINK I've read that somewhere already as an issue though) Luckily XMP settings stick though.

But I really want to know for the other 3900x owners out there, what are your temps just running CB R20? I feel like my temps are going nuts.

Hitting 75c when all cores are overclocked to 4.325ghz, and voltage set to 1.375v.

I have a custom loop with a ton of radiator space. I was able to keep my 1920x to 4.225ghz at 1.45v under 65c. So I have no idea what's going on.


EDIT:

Well I should have just messed with my settings some more before posting. I was able to get my same overclock of 4.325ghz down to 1.275v and now temps are staying level at 66c. MUCH easier for me to be okay with lol. Might even try and get my voltage down even more.


----------



## GeraltBialyWilk

LiquidHaus said:


> [...]
> 
> But I really want to know for the other 3900x owners out there, what are your temps just running CB R20? I feel like my temps are going nuts.
> 
> Hitting 75c when all cores are overclocked to 4.325ghz, and voltage set to 1.375v.
> 
> [...]
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Well I should have just messed with my settings some more before posting. I was able to get my same overclock of 4.325ghz down to 1.275v and now temps are staying level at 66c. MUCH easier for me to be okay with lol. Might even try and get my voltage down even more.


My stock 3900X with IF @ 1800mhz and DDR at 3600 (1800mhz base) boosts to 4,0ghz all core on R20. It reaches 88*C on a Thermaltake 140mm oldie macho (260W rated tower) which is a lot IMHO. I'm still working on the way my case moves air and dissipates heat, but it's probably a factor here. 

So this is my first Ryzen chip - activating PBO should allow it to boost higher if it has temp and power headroom, right? At those 4ghz Ryzen Master was showing 100% (142W) PPT for CPU and it was at ~1,33V


----------



## Nighthog

As we now have a *F3H Beta* BIOS available with *AGESA 1.0.0.3ABB* I went and got it tested right away. [https://www.overclock.net/forum/28023210-post4.html]

I'm running the newest chipset drivers [1.7.29.115] with these Cinebench R15/R20 runs:

Running Ryzen 7 3800X & Gigabyte x570 Aorus Xtreme.
XMP 3800Mhz MEM 1:1 1T GDM:disabled everything else stock/defaults but memory 1.35V to be sure GDM:disabled doesn't give instability.(otherwise 1.200V is enough usually, just to be safe)

I get a single-core-boost @ *4.475Mhz* in single thread consistently in both R15/R20 & *4.225-4.250Mhz* all-core-boost for these results. (as shown in HWiNFO64)

CB R15 *2207*points | *208*points PB stock XMP/AUTO
CB R15 *2214*points | *210*points PBO CL15-23-17-32-66 580 tight-subs

CB R20 *5085*points | *517*points PB stock XMP/AUTO
CB R20 *5102*points | *522*points PBO CL15-23-17-32-66 580 tight-subs

Other notes are, there may be lower temperatures overall as AMD [email protected] mentions new algorithm for temperature calculation for some average of values rather than peak-temperature on-die shown in earlier chipset/bios. Unsure where the implementation was put into but it's there nonetheless. 

Idle voltage functions and I get 0.200V reading doing not much just typing this in the web-browser and having HWiNFO64 next to me. And I still have a core-boost give peaks @ 4.525Mhz MAX doing nothing really on desktop as I typed this.
Idle wattage letting stuff be on desktop is ~20W CPU Package Power (SMU) & Moving the mouse/typing around it increases to ~25-30W


----------



## OCmember

Hi there, glad to see someone made an X570 Aorus Xtreme thread. Mine arrived July 16th and I still haven't opened it up, it's still in the shipping box and the shipping box is unopened, hah. I bought a 4133 cl19.19.19 1.35v kit also but I'm waiting for the rest. Am I risking not getting it up and running to see if there are any issues with it, or is the warranty for this thing good?


----------



## LiquidHaus

OCmember said:


> Hi there, glad to see someone made an X570 Aorus Xtreme thread. Mine arrived July 16th and I still haven't opened it up, it's still in the shipping box and the shipping box is unopened, hah. I bought a 4133 cl19.19.19 1.35v kit also but I'm waiting for the rest. I am risking not getting it up and running to see if there are any issues with it, or is the warranty for this thing good?


From what I've seen, Gigabyte's customer service is far better than a lot of other companies. So I'd say you're good. I had to wait two weeks till I could actually use my board as well so I know the feeling. I want to make sure I'm still good to get that Aorus screwdriver and pillow for doing a Newegg review, though I'd much rather trade that for the jacket lol.


----------



## OCmember

LiquidHaus said:


> From what I've seen, Gigabyte's customer service is far better than a lot of other companies. So I'd say you're good. I had to wait two weeks till I could actually use my board as well so I know the feeling. I want to make sure I'm still good to get that Aorus screwdriver and pillow for doing a Newegg review, though I'd much rather trade that for the jacket lol.


Awesome, cause I'm thinking it won't be built for another 3-4 months, oof!


----------



## Nighthog

Reached a stable clock for Memory @ 4066Mhz now to see what it's capable off in 4x8GB configuration. FCLK @ 1900.

Micron E-die. not the best timings but gets the job done at least.
Practically 3800/1900 1:1 mode gives better AIDA64 results and such but haven't checked elsewhere if other software favours speeds rather than latency for now. Running Prime95 ~1hour custom/Blend and seems good.

I haven't tested faster speeds yet as it was a struggle to get this working stable and haven't yet been able to boot higher speeds but might eke out some extra from this kit still as it works @ 4066Mhz for now.
Only 1.450V was needed for this result.

----------------------------------------------------
I tested some BCLK tuning as well but it's just unstable @ 101.00 BCLK or above. You can boot to the splash screen ~105BCLK but it just freezes there and then reboots and resets that I've seen. 101.33BCLK makes it drop my SSD with WIN 10 so that's that...
102.00BCLK you get weird effects in BIOS. Not recommended. (keyboard seems to input various/random values in all fields entered...)
It's a little odd as I know the SSD can work @ 130.00 BCLK on another board on a Ryzen 7 1700. Maybe something with the chipset X570/3000 series is different from the X470/1000 combos. Not seen others try or have solutions.

----------------------------------------------------
EDIT:
Adding a little extra results:
4400core 4066mem CPU-Z: *5956*points | *544.9*points https://valid.x86.fr/cizlsi
IBT passed @ Very High. 
A little more voltage needed than I wanted to give and PCIE gave a WHEA error, but ok.


----------



## Billy McDowell

I thought i would let everyone know the bios f3i has messed up my mobo. I have flashedback 3 times now trying to see why this causes this. This bios update will not take my overclock at 4.3ghz all cores. No settings were changed before bios flash. I am going to revert back to f3h i guess. I keep getting code 3f on my mobo led. Anyways stock bios f3i works but that is worthless to me to have to relearn my bios what it can handle now differently. I've been on my pc all day so i know its nothing changed on my settings end. I can not even do a mobo bios reset i have no choice but to flash back with the usb. 3900x X570 Aorus Xtreme 8x4 32gb Trident Z Neo cl14 3800mhz. Has anyone had any issues on booting after using there previous overclocks in bios? I have no issues with f3h and below only on f3i. I even lowered it to 4.2ghz i think it is the xmp profile that is crashing my system as it never was a issue before. I make 2 settings for bios saves. One for stock oc xmp which has been stable since day one and my custom oc i tweak from stock oc which i turn off xmp and do dram calculator sub timings.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Billy McDowell said:


> I thought i would let everyone know the bios f3i has messed up my mobo. I have flashedback 3 times now trying to see why this causes this. This bios update will not take my overclock at 4.3ghz all cores. No settings were changed before bios flash. I am going to revert back to f3h i guess. I keep getting code 3f on my mobo led. Anyways stock bios f3i works but that is worthless to me to have to relearn my bios what it can handle now differently. I've been on my pc all day so i know its nothing changed on my settings end. I can not even do a mobo bios reset i have no choice but to flash back with the usb. 3900x X570 Aorus Xtreme 8x4 32gb Trident Z Neo cl14 3800mhz. Has anyone had any issues on booting after using there previous overclocks in bios? I have no issues with f3h and below only on f3i. I even lowered it to 4.2ghz i think it is the xmp profile that is crashing my system as it never was a issue before. I make 2 settings for bios saves. One for stock oc xmp which has been stable since day one and my custom oc i tweak from stock oc which i turn off xmp and do dram calculator sub timings.


It's always kinda been my opinion (and it's rather successful as well) to skip sub version updates and wait until actual incremental updates are finished.

As in, skip F3I or F3H and wait for F4.

Each one of those iterations are trying different things in different ways, and once it's all sorted out for sure, then they add a few tweaks in and throw it up as an official version update.

I've done that with every motherboard I've ever had, and I see this every time on the forums while I sit and wait with my older BIOS working completely okay out of the box albeit with a feature or two missing. Always ended up with more stable systems than others because of it and I would tell people the same thing I'm saying now.


----------



## oakfig

F3i has my xmp working properly now, it didn't work before. All other settings are stock. I have a 3900x and 4.3 boost is best I get. When XFR or PBO is enabled 4.0 is where it stops at. Had this cpu in a crosshair hero 7 beforehand and it would hit 4.5-4.6 in that MOBO. Until future bios updates I'll just leave XFR and PBO disabled I reckon.


----------



## Nighthog

PBO BROKEN ON GIGABYTE! (on all 1.0.0.3 agesa versions)

You loose performance! Don't use!

Regular stock/PB is best.


----------



## oakfig

Roger that nighthog!


----------



## Nighthog

Gotten to 4450Mhz CPU @ 4066Mhz MEM ~stable~ 1.418VCORE [LLC][EXTREME]

Enough to run IBT Very High and pass CB R20 reliably. 
Doesn't pass those heat inducing AVX loads like smallFFT in Prime95 but should be ok for all games and everyday tasks. Just too much heat.

CB R20 4450Mhz 4066/1900: *5379*points | *518*points
CB R20 4450Mhz 3800/1900: *5396*points | *519*points

CPU-Z 4450Mhz 4066/1900: *6041.8*points | *551.4*points
CPU-Z 4450Mhz 3800/1900: *6050.4*points | *551.3*points

I should be about done now as I can't really get more out of the system as it is. 
Might set Memory back to 3800/1900 as other applications likes the lower latency more rather than CB/CPU-Z likes higher speeds for the benchmarks.


----------



## OCmember

So is the 3800X the best price/performance chip for this board till the 3950X comes out?


----------



## Nighthog

The 3800X is cheap compared to the board... but not price/performance king.

Really one should aim for a 3900X or 3950X in combination really to justify the price only. 

You get better bins/silicon with the 3800X than the other available parts but the board is overkill for it. With all the single CCD/chiplet parts any board will usually do as long as it has the features you want/require. 

I went this combo really for the 16-core isn't released yet and wanted to try push it to the limits with the "best" available. I don't like the 6-core parts.
I had hoped for a 4.4-4.5Ghz cpu and 4000 Memory combo and it kinda delivered. Only thing being 4.5Ghz isn't that viable with my sample and Memory is best working @ 3800/1900 speed rather than the 4066Mhz attained.

The board is really great though. No complaints other than a few wishes on extra bios settings for tweaking.


----------



## OCmember

Nighthog said:


> The 3800X is cheap compared to the board... but not price/performance king.
> 
> Really one should aim for a 3900X or 3950X in combination really to justify the price only.
> 
> You get better bins/silicon with the 3800X than the other available parts but the board is overkill for it. With all the single CCD/chiplet parts any board will usually do as long as it has the features you want/require.
> 
> I went this combo really for the 16-core isn't released yet and wanted to try push it to the limits with the "best" available. I don't like the 6-core parts.
> I had hoped for a 4.4-4.5Ghz cpu and 4000 Memory combo and it kinda delivered. Only thing being 4.5Ghz isn't that viable with my sample and Memory is best working @ 3800/1900 speed rather than the 4066Mhz attained.
> 
> The board is really great though. No complaints other than a few wishes on extra bios settings for tweaking.



Thanks for the reply. I was kinda thinking of getting a chip before the 3950X came out and was wonder what's best at the moment. The last main component I have to get is the OS drive, I can upgrade the chip later if I want to.


----------



## Billy McDowell

I also wanted to mentions how f3i has corrupted my mobo on the aorus xtreme even after I have flashed firmware back. I now get a debug error on led code that actually freezes in bios screen. it doesnt matter when its random. I am back on f3e as it seems most stable for me but i still have a bios bug which is somehow even on my f3e bios it doesnt seem to matter it only freezes in bios and doesnt always accept my overclock when rebooting. it will get stuck in logo AD ad Ad or spins numbers and letters infinite loop. Sometimes it gives me a weird debug code on the led that is not in the book and nothing i can find online about that debug code. I really dont want to find out what it is again as every time i get this code i have no choice but to do qflash from the usb with the button on the back. still this hasnt fixed my issue i still get the issue and it all started after i upgraded to f3i. I am not 100% sure now if my mobo is gonna need rma or not but I also wanted to mention I have not has the 10g lan aquantia ever working it doesnt shows in windows device manager and it doesnt work manually adding it in add hardware legacy and it also wont install the drivers from the aorus or gigabyte website or the aquantia website with the right driver chosen. I dont know what the issue is but it needs to be fixed since i bought this for 10g. My overclocks that i was running on all firmware worked until f3i. i could never get anything to work on f3i because someone mentions dram voltage is going up even if you manually set it. I hope someone can shed some light on this bios bug that is always causing me a issue since the f3i update even tho i dont have the bios anymore. My overclock is stable thru various test and low voltage but. my example is i will be using my 4300ghz all cores oc 1.325v vcore with cl14 3800 trident z neo no problems on the system on benchmarks games nothing. i restart the computer then it wont restart. I have to kill the power supply then manually turn it back on its not the power supply as i have swapped it. This only happens on either a reboot or cold boot. I have 0 issues once i am in windows. its always 50/50 with this issue. Also my temps on this overclock are very low around 35 - 55 depending on load never really much more i keep the room around 80. but when i run it at stock bios settings defaulted like i am right now i am running 900mhz ram and the cpu temps and voltage spikes are bad... causing me to go up to 60+ degrees on idle. this has happened to me on all bios. f3i has never worked for me correctly even at stock. This is my input as i run a 3900x.


----------



## AlphaC

Whoa wall of text man.


Anyway I would make sure you have your board is on single BIOS mode and reflash main BIOS from within the backup BIOS if you're having issues. Make sure you use a known good USB stick and also to check the MD5 hash (for corruption). Could be your CPU just doesn't have a super high IMC quality so that you need more SOC voltage or something like that , the AMD recommendation is 3600C16 (which means 1800 FCLK) not 3800C14 (which is the highest bin XMP/A-XMP profile memory available) which ideally would be 1900 FCLK.


----------



## Nighthog

@Billy McDowell
Your memory OC is on the edge of stability. It's not "boot" stable but windows stable to be said.

You need to tinker with some settings some more to gain a bit more stability to remedy your boot issues. 

I get "Ad" message with running my memory 4066/1900 and various settings there which cause more or less that issue with booting. It's right on the edge of what the kit/mobo can do currently. Step a speed down or change some settings around makes it all go away.

There are so many settings to tune and try you basically need to test things out to find "the issue" for your particular case. Might be voltage, a timing to low or bad combo of settings. It might be several things that need adjustment.
The board has issue with what you are trying to run, you need to adjust for it to be more comfortable with it.

10G Lan driver I found same issue, installer doesn't work but I have no need for it so just waiting for Gigabyte to find and fix their installer to work at some point in time whenever that happens.

A quick tip if you get the "Ad" stuck on diagnostics led press "reset" and see if it chugs along. I usually have success with that when it gets stuck on it on boot/reboot when running unstable/edge stable settings, usually it gets it and boots after but at times it might reset the bios if unlucky.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Nighthog said:


> @Billy McDowell
> 
> A quick tip if you get the "Ad" stuck on diagnostics led press "reset" and see if it chugs along. I usually have success with that when it gets stuck on it on boot/reboot when running unstable/edge stable settings, usually it gets it and boots after but at times it might reset the bios if unlucky.


This.


I sometimes had to do the same thing with my Zenith Extreme as for some reason the memory didn't like cold boots and would hang in a "memory not supported" state. Hitting reset while it sat there hanging did the trick every single time.


----------



## Dphotog

how do you set single bios mode just curious on the new x570s I dont think i remember seeing that in the bios anywhere.



AlphaC said:


> Whoa wall of text man.
> 
> 
> Anyway I would make sure you have your board is on single BIOS mode and reflash main BIOS from within the backup BIOS if you're having issues. Make sure you use a known good USB stick and also to check the MD5 hash (for corruption). Could be your CPU just doesn't have a super high IMC quality so that you need more SOC voltage or something like that , the AMD recommendation is 3600C16 (which means 1800 FCLK) not 3800C14 (which is the highest bin XMP/A-XMP profile memory available) which ideally would be 1900 FCLK.


----------



## Heuchler

Dphotog said:


> how do you set single bios mode just curious on the new x570s I dont think i remember seeing that in the bios anywhere.



Physical Switch on bottom of the X570 Xtreme. DIP 1 for Single/Dual BIOS mode. DIP 2 to toggle Main/Backup BIOS


----------



## oakfig

I updated windows last night and now about 4 cores will hit 4.5. I haven't changed anything in BIOS since update. However, when I run cb15 all cores stop at 4.0. You notice anything like this nighthog?


----------



## Nighthog

oakfig said:


> I updated windows last night and now about 4 cores will hit 4.5. I haven't changed anything in BIOS since update. However, when I run cb15 all cores stop at 4.0. You notice anything like this nighthog?


I have about ~2cores on my sample that can hit ~4.5Ghz @ stock PB usually but all-core boost depends on your cooling as it's temperature sensitive. I think the threshold is ~80C mentioned about here elsewhere when the algorithm will start to lower boost to try find a balance.
If your temps are high it isn't unusual to get low boost in all-core load.
I have custom water and I would get ~4.3Ghz tops in CB R15 @ stock. R20 was around ~4.225-4.250Ghz if I recall correctly.


----------



## Nighthog

DELETE it broke....

EDIT: had a discourse on how PBO was working but a bios setting change and reboot it stopped working... great...

Either way PBO - 1-10X scalar adjusts the voltage in 0.006V steps for multi-core load... 10x = +0.060V for multicore but something broke and it didn't boost any more, just increased the voltage. 
At first it also gave ~50Mhz extra for all core boost but that vanished after a change and I can't get it back to boost. Just increases voltage and temperature but still same boost behaviour as stock.
It didn't effect single-core boost only multicore boost when it was boosting.

Was a 100% fresh BIOS from a Q-flash *F3I BIOS*

Really sad even if it was a modest boost. Thinking it actually worked fine for once but seems it breaks with some other settings and doesn't get back to working afterwards when changing back.


----------



## Grin

So it’s seems like 3800x is working as promised, hopefully 3950x will be better binned and will be able to reach 4.7. My feelings that 7nm is a newborn so maybe I’ll wait until next stepping will be released on 7p.


----------



## LiquidHaus

On a separate note...

Has anyone figured a trick out to unlink the ARGB ports and/or the RGB ports within RGBFusion?










I'm finding it quite annoying that these ports need to link up and be the same color. Should be able to set colors individually from one another.

Any help would be great, thanks!


----------



## OCmember

Does Gigabyte make an Auros Extreme TR board?

EDIT: nm, just checked.. 

I'm thinking of selling off my X570 board and waiting for TR and getting the Auros Extreme TR4


----------



## Martin778

Too many unknowns on the upcoming Threadippers yet.

By the way - the F3i BIOS doesn't work well here, when rebotting it sometimes takes 2-3 tries before the motherboard POSTs, even without OC. I can make a short vid on which codes it cycles if needed.


----------



## LiquidHaus

OCmember said:


> Does Gigabyte make an Auros Extreme TR board?
> 
> EDIT: nm, just checked..
> 
> I'm thinking of selling off my X570 board and waiting for TR and getting the Auros Extreme TR4


I just came from Threadripper.

Based on how the 2nd gen Non X Threadrippers were rebranded first gens with higher frequencies, and the X's were the actual 2nd gens but with way higher core counts, I just couldn't stomach anything more than 16 cores and pay extra for something that wouldn't be utilized.

That is exactly what will happen here with the 3rd gen Threadripper.

What is the point of a new Threadripper that is 12 core or 16 core now? The ONLY thing that will mean much is if they retain their 60+4 pcie lanes.

Which means those who want TR this time around are looking to replace their current 20+ core setups and 90% of people don't need that many cores. 

I loved Threadripper and the idea of it, and I loved that performance got a ton better since release, over many updates and that they didn't give up on it, but with Ryzen 3000 and the upcoming 3950X, the initial target market for 1st gen TR will be lost.

And their sales numbers just won't be the same.


----------



## Nighthog

I've gotten 4600/1900 Memory to boot and run some preliminary testing that it can be workable in 2x8Gb configuration.

Just need to tune timings and such as I ran them up to see what frequencies where possible. 

4x8Gb I could only run up-to 4066Mhz bootable/stable thus far.

Seems these memory kits I had were better than I had thought possible and had more to give.

Currently on 18-27-20-20-56-90 for example @ 4600Mhz. CL18 needs 1.53Volts at this speed. 

Still the same Micron E-die.


----------



## OCmember

So considering I'll be on PCIe 4.0 either way, what NVMe drive would be better? Strictly for a gaming rig: the Samsung 970 1Tb Pro, or the Aorus 1TB NVMe PCIe 4.0 drive?

EDIT: The 970 Pro has the lowest latency in a high percentage of tests while the Aorus has the highest Read and Writes. I don't know if either of these would help in any way for a gaming rig.


----------



## Martin778

I have the Corsair version (MP600) and the 1TB 970PRO...you can't tell the difference, except in benchmarks. I have the OS on the 970PRO and the MP600 is serving as Steam Library.


----------



## AlphaC

https://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/fea...gabyte-msi-asrock/are-chips-boosting-properly

F3i BIOS tested with R9 3900X

Highest observed clock : 4575.5 ; idle volts: 0.192V
Highest PBO clock: 4600.6MHz









PPT: 1300W
TDC: 700A
EDC: 840A


----------



## OCmember

Can anyone tell me what the USB ports are on the back I/O Panel. It looks like five USB 3.1 ports, two different 3.0 type ports, and four USB 2.0 ports. Is that right?


----------



## zvonexp

Cool and stable


----------



## LiquidHaus

4.35 on 1.1v? not bad at all! I wanna try that myself lol


----------



## Tweedilderp

LiquidHaus said:


> 4.35 on 1.1v? not bad at all! I wanna try that myself lol


Thats not 1.1v, ryzen master isn't reporting the voltage properly on manual OC.


----------



## Clemuns

*Thoughts...*

Hello,

This is going to be me first build since my i5-2500k.... I know that I’ll probably never have a more overclockable rig than that one.

Questions...

If you had to do it again, would you still go with the extreme?
We’re the default voltages correct in the BIOS? I’ve seen that early BIOS settings overvalued on some boards.
Has there been much success undervolting a 3900x to get stock performance with reduced thermals?
Any advice/suggestions for me as I start my build.... any hidden gotchas?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## zvonexp

No mate.. 4.35 on 1.300v

Clemuns.. yeah ! 3900x + x570 extreme no better combination 

You can use like i 4.35 at 1.300v.. you will get 10% more performance in multithread


----------



## Grin

‘If you had to do it again, would you still go with the extreme?’

Yes, it’s the best mobo for home on the entire market including Intel


----------



## Dphotog

maybe gone with a Ryzen Master and took the leap on the 2080ti instead of 2080super perhaps? but even with that savings id still have to pay what an additional 100?


----------



## oakfig

zvonexp said:


> No mate.. 4.35 on 1.300v
> 
> Clemuns.. yeah ! 3900x + x570 extreme no better combination /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> You can use like i 4.35 at 1.300v.. you will get 10% more performance in
> multithread


Got it to work on mine. Had to go 1.35V 
CB15 score was 3353!


----------



## AlphaC

@nighthog:









Spoiler


----------



## Nighthog

AlphaC said:


> @nighthog:
> View attachment 290622
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2SzF3IiMaE


Saw that earlier today.

Their Aorus Xtreme & 3800X result is quite similar to mine so is within expectation was not really worried about that, but looking I wasn't expecting it to be such an outlier to all other boards tested as it was.
They only tested Agesa 1.0.0.3 BIOS not 1.0.0.2 etc. 

I get 4225-4250 in R20 multi and not as good as their 4550 single but ~4475 sustained in single thread. it might peak 4525 but not stay there with newer BIOS stock/auto defaults.


----------



## shadowxaero

@GBT-MatthewH
Just bringing my raid issues to this forum as well I have the Xtreme and its not as many post compared to the the general X570 Aorus thread (so easier to follow haha).

Bios Settings
SATA Mode: AHCI
NVMe RAID: Enabled
SATA Chipset Ports: Disabled

Ran CrystalDiskMark and my Read is maxing at 3766.1MB/s. Write is hitting 4273.3MB/s which is close enough to the 4400 for me to say it is working as normal but the read is falling quite a bit short of 5GB.

Runnng Crystal Disk mark on my 660p array I seem to be having read speed issues as well. The two drives can only manage 2819.3MB/s read while write speeds are 3487.4MB/s. 

Also another niche random issue I have been meaning to report. I have two Radeon VII's installed. On the x570 Xtreme (when I had the Master I also had this issue) the board is treating the second card at the "Primary" GPU. Changing the Primary graphics slot between PCIe slot 1 and PCIe slot 2 in the Bios doesn't seem to do anything.


----------



## GeraltBialyWilk

Nighthog said:


> Saw that earlier today.
> 
> Their Aorus Xtreme & 3800X result is quite similar to mine so is within expectation was not really worried about that, but looking I wasn't expecting it to be such an outlier to all other boards tested as it was.
> They only tested Agesa 1.0.0.3 BIOS not 1.0.0.2 etc.
> 
> I get 4225-4250 in R20 multi and not as good as their 4550 single but ~4475 sustained in single thread. it might peak 4525 but not stay there with newer BIOS stock/auto defaults.


I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong, but I get 4,250 singlecore and 4,0 multicore max both in Cinebench R20 and R15. 

Running Windows 10 1903, Ryzen power plan, tried both Balanced and High Perf. Got Bios F3i. Got the new chipset drivers (8/19 by AMD). Tried both on stock settings (no XMP) and non-stock (XMP 3600mhz DDR4 CL16 with IF 1800mhz, some minor changes to fan controls in BIOS + LED controls and PBO - tried on and auto).

Tried some manual OC on 1,35V via Ryzen Master, but can't even get to finish R15 with all core 4,1 + one core 4,4. 

The more I research online, the more I think something is wrong with my CPU...


----------



## prsnlcrcl

*3900x X570 Aorus Xtreme Boost Issues*

I am also struggling to get the correct boost clock on my 3900x. I have had my X570 Xtreme for about 3 weeks now and have yet to see any core hit 4.6 GHz. I have seen 4.50 GHz on rare occasions. I can also only get around 4.025 or 4.050 GHz with all core testing. I have tried multiple BIOS versions, played with the BIOS settings, tested with a 3800x, tested with a different CPU cooler and nothing has boosted to the rated values for the 3900x or 3800x. I did open a ticket with AMD, but movement has been slow and when they did finally come back, they told me to update the BIOS to the version I was already at. I am at a bit of a loss and need to determine if it is a motherboard issue as my return/exchange date ends next week. Here are my specs...


Phanteks Evolve X Case
X570 Aorus Xtreme Motherboard
3900x CPU
2x16GB G.Skill 3600 C16 Trident Z Neo RAM
Cougar Helor 360 AIO w/ 3 x 120mm Enermax SQUARGB Fans (top of case mount)
Corsair RM850 Power Supply
EVGA GTX 1080 FTW Video Card (to be upgraded soon)
1TB Aorus PCIe 4 NVMe (Boot Drive)
3 x 140mm Phanteks Case fans for intake air
1 x 120mm Enermax SQUARGB fan rear exhaust
Windows 10 Pro 1903



I have been searching online to see if anyone else is experiencing the same issue(s) but I have not found a solution. I did read about a possible issue with Nvidia graphics cards causing this issue, but I wasn't sure if that had been confirmed. My current CB20 scores do not seem to fall in line with what I am seeing posted. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Grin

Your AIO might be a reason. Not all cooling devices are working well with new Ryzens


----------



## Nighthog

GeraltBialyWilk said:


> I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong, but I get 4,250 singlecore and 4,0 multicore max both in Cinebench R20 and R15.
> 
> Running Windows 10 1903, Ryzen power plan, tried both Balanced and High Perf. Got Bios F3i. Got the new chipset drivers (8/19 by AMD). Tried both on stock settings (no XMP) and non-stock (XMP 3600mhz DDR4 CL16 with IF 1800mhz, some minor changes to fan controls in BIOS + LED controls and PBO - tried on and auto).
> 
> Tried some manual OC on 1,35V via Ryzen Master, but can't even get to finish R15 with all core 4,1 + one core 4,4.
> 
> The more I research online, the more I think something is wrong with my CPU...


Which CPU do you have? 

There is variance in the silicon between all sku:s. 
The more expensive ones having better bins to reach their advertised single-core boost at least on some core.


----------



## prsnlcrcl

Grin said:


> Your AIO might be a reason. Not all cooling devices are working well with new Ryzens


I did go ahead and try the AMD fan that came with the CPU to see if I could hit the advertised boost speed with stock settings and still was not able to. The CPU temps were also higher with that fan. I do have another AIO I can test, but was hoping to avoid going through the work if someone else had experienced the same issue and found the cause. Thank you for the response.


----------



## Nighthog

Ok after earlier adventure with 2x8GB @ 4600Mhz OK

I wanted to check if 4x8GB would work faster than the earlier 4066Mhz I had gotten working as best.

Sure enough with a little effort I've now booted to Windows @ 4266/1900 in 4x8GB configuration. Though to be had I get errors but I've just begun, it's not unmanageable it seems.


----------



## AlphaC

Should probably put this IC breakdown in the top post so people know what they're paying for:
https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/9106/gigabyte-x570-aorus-xtreme-amd-motherboard-review/index4.html


Power delivery:


> The VRM is in a 14+2 phase configuration, and it's a true 14 phase that doesn't utilize doublers, the new Infineon digital PWM controller (XDPE132G5C) supports up to 16 true phases (14+2). GIGABYTE states they gain 4% efficiency using this method. While that might not sound impressive, it's the same difference between 80 Plus Silver and 80 Plus Platinum power supplies, so it's a bigger deal than you might think. Both the CPU VCC and SoC VRMs use Infineon's TDA21472, which is a 70A integrated power stage, and uses Infineon's latest technologies. The VRM in front of us here today might be one of the best we have ever seen, and with the heat sink and improvements in PCB copper, GIGABYTE really hit it out of the park.
> 
> Read more: https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/9106/gigabyte-x570-aorus-xtreme-amd-motherboard-review/index3.html





Audio:


> Audio hardware includes a Realtek ALC1220 with enhanced front panel dB support. GIGABYTE added an ESS SABRE ES9218 DAC, with up to 130dB SNR (5 more than the X570 Master). GIGABYTE also added gold series audio capacitor and some WIMA film capacitors.



LAN:


> Normal Gbit LAN comes from an i211AT Intel NIC, while an Aquantia AQC107 offers 10G NBase-T LAN.



I/O (USB mainly):


> four Pericom PI3EQX USB 3.1 (10Gbps), on the rear of the motherboard with another two topside for the rear USB 3.1 (10Gbps). There is also a Realtek type-C controller, the RTS5441.
> 
> 
> 
> An RTS5423 is a USB 3.1 (10Gbps) hub, but it seems to be providing four USB 3.0 ports for the two internal headers. On the rear IO, we have four USB 2.0 ports, and these come from a GL850S hub



PCIE 4.0:


> Multiple Pericom PI3EQX16 re-drivers enhance PCI-E 4.0 signaling, while four PI3DBS switch PCI-E 4.0 between the first and second slot. There is also an IDT PCI-E 4.0 clock generator used to manage PCI-E 4.0 bus speed.




SuperIO monitoring /BIOS/RGB:


> There are two 128Mbit BIOS ROMs on the motherboard, these are there for redundancy, and a BIOS USB recovery chip is implemented to allow BIOS flashing without CPU support. The SIO is the IT8688E, which is supplemented.
> 
> 
> Two IT8795E embedded controllers expand fan control and monitoring of the system. An ITE IT8297 is a microcontroller responsible for offering RGB LED support for addressable headers.



BIOS switch: 
_The motherboard features both a BIOS selection switch, and a dual BIOS disable switch._


----------



## Grin

prsnlcrcl said:


> Grin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your AIO might be a reason. Not all cooling devices are working well with new Ryzens
> 
> 
> 
> I did go ahead and try the AMD fan that came with the CPU to see if I could hit the advertised boost speed with stock settings and still was not able to. The CPU temps were also higher with that fan. I do have another AIO I can test, but was hoping to avoid going through the work if someone else had experienced the same issue and found the cause. Thank you for the response.
Click to expand...

All auto in bios it should boost at least in idle on desktop. People are getting problems when they did some as they thought right changes in bios or RM to decrease or increase parameters. If you did any it may prevent the max boost.


----------



## prsnlcrcl

Grin said:


> All auto in bios it should boost at least in idle on desktop. People are getting problems when they did some as they thought right changes in bios or RM to decrease or increase parameters. If you did any it may prevent the max boost.



I have tried with auto settings outside of XMP for my memory and still have never seen a core hit 4.6 GHz. I have been trying different BIOS versions including the beta F3l and still no success. I am just not sure what is holding it back from getting there.


----------



## GeraltBialyWilk

Nighthog said:


> Which CPU do you have?
> 
> There is variance in the silicon between all sku:s.
> The more expensive ones having better bins to reach their advertised single-core boost at least on some core.


I run 3900X.


----------



## Grin

prsnlcrcl said:


> I have tried with auto settings outside of XMP for my memory and still have never seen a core hit 4.6 GHz. I have been trying different BIOS versions including the beta F3l and still no success. I am just not sure what is holding it back from getting there.


It maybe that you are very unlucky in silicon lottery, sorry. It maybe a bad combination of other parts as memory, PSU etc. My guess is that two chiplets are not equal and the bad one can negatively impact the good one. So, try to run your first chiplet only.


----------



## Grin

Another reason why you don’t see the max boost numbers is different measurements like here https://www.overclock.net/forum/28099790-post662.html


----------



## prsnlcrcl

Grin said:


> Another reason why you don’t see the max boost numbers is different measurements like here https://www.overclock.net/forum/28099790-post662.html



I gave up hope on seeing 4.6 GHz in Ryzen Master as 4.3 GHz was the highest I would ever see. I have been using HWiNFO to check and still don't see 4.6 GHz and my Cinebench R20 scores seem lower than ones I have seen posted and in reviews. I am just trying to ensure my hardware is functioning as it should.


----------



## Nighthog

About done with testing 4266Mhz in 4x8GB 1900FCLK. Should be stable with current settings.

Boot/Reboot isn't 100% as you might need a retry now and then. Better than when I started but when loaded all works OK.

16-26-19-44-73 for the main ones is as low as they could go. tRFC 650 and sub-timings might still get a few tweaks but most are at their limits.

Will probably try fix the boot issue later again. Took it's time even to achieve this today.

EDIT: Found main cause of boot issue being tRCRDWR shouldn't be too low and tweaked CAD_BUS values to get better results. Boots OK most of the time now.
Put OC @ 4400Mhz and good to go with 4266Mhz MEM.

Either way:
CL18-26-19-19-44-73 650 1.450V 
CL16-26-19-19-44-73 650 1.530V

CL18: *F3l* 4400Mhz 4266mem CPU-Z: *5982.3*points | *545.2*points https://valid.x86.fr/k6aymp


----------



## Dphotog

I duno about yall but I had some interesting results by following this person instructions to get better Cinebench R20 scores including trying some BCLK overclocking

with just his suggestions I went from a locked up 3950 on all cores during cinebench to 4.1ghz and scores went from sub 7000 to 7300.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cv4uo3/3900x_behavior_with_cinebench_r20/


granted clearly his **** aint stable but I have my bclk set to 100.6 so now I see about a 25mhz increase so I can steadily see 4.55ghz spikes instead of 4.525ghz but I see about a 150 point less in Cinebench
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cvcuga/how_i_get_4701mhz_on_my_3900x_in_11_easy_steps/

of these different types of overclocking im not sure which is better scoring better in Cinebench or having 25mhz and other clocks reaming higher forms. Either way it was an improvement and changing LLC back to auto was key to most of it. Didnt think LLC would hold back my cpus voltages thus preventing boost clocks hitting while AVX processes was happening.


----------



## prsnlcrcl

So after loads of testing on my 3900x for over three weeks, I did finally see my boost speeds show over 4.6 GHz. This was out of the blue and only on one boot. The interesting thing I noticed is that the Bus Clock when I accomplished this was 102 MHz instead of the usual 100 MHz. I changed nothing in the BIOS and after rebooting, I have not seen this again. For those of you hitting the 4.6 GHz boost speeds, was your bus clock higher than 100 MHz? I wish I could replicate this, but have not been able to so far.


----------



## Grin

prsnlcrcl said:


> So after loads of testing on my 3900x for over three weeks, I did finally see my boost speeds show over 4.6 GHz. This was out of the blue and only on one boot. The interesting thing I noticed is that the Bus Clock when I accomplished this was 102 MHz instead of the usual 100 MHz. I changed nothing in the BIOS and after rebooting, I have not seen this again. For those of you hitting the 4.6 GHz boost speeds, was your bus clock higher than 100 MHz? I wish I could replicate this, but have not been able to so far.


Well 1st chiplet is significantly better. AMD asking $500 for this s***t? I’m sorry 😐


----------



## prsnlcrcl

*New BIOS?*

I see that the BIOS downloads on the support page for the Xtreme has changed and there are now only three available with an F3 version with yesterday's date...has anyone tried that version? I tried to download it, but I get an error. I was just wondering if it is any different than F3i.


----------



## Nighthog

prsnlcrcl said:


> I see that the BIOS downloads on the support page for the Xtreme has changed and there are now only three available with an F3 version with yesterday's date...has anyone tried that version? I tried to download it, but I get an error. I was just wondering if it is any different than F3i.


Just means they have gone OFFICIAL rather than BETA for F3 BIOS.

I have no idea which version it is based on or if it's another than any of the BETA versions provided earlier.


----------



## oakfig

Error for me as well. China is the only one that worked. I'm assuming it's the same. Nighthog knows hgis stuff.


----------



## prsnlcrcl

I was finally able to get it to download as well. I installed it and it looks to be the F3l BIOS so far. I did not see any changes and my performance is still the same. Still can't hit the 4.6 GHz.


----------



## Diablo85

I get an error attempting to download the bios if I select any other region than China. :/


----------



## Clemuns

I purchased a Giganyte X570 Extreme... overall, I'm very pleased!


Just some impressions/notes/questions for this thread...


*Impressions*

This board is unbelievably solid (and heavy!!). It's the nicest and most expensive board I've ever owned. The layout and location of the various ports is damn near perfect. I bought a be quiet! 900 rev 2 case for this build, and the board layout made cable management easy. I'm also using a be quiet dark rock pro 4 CPU heatsink. My temps are great and this machine is incredibly quiet.



The only thing I can really complain about would be the price... but that was my call as I was willing to pay to get exactly what I wanted. 



*How to disengage a video card....*


My video card is seated and has no issues, but given the elevated heatsink on the MB, how the heck would I ever pull this card if I needed to remove it?!?! The locking tab is 85% covered by the card and there's no way to access it due to the heatsink. Any tips/suggestions?



*Memory Speed*

I paired the MB with a Ryzen 3900X and 64GB of RAM off of the QVL (link to the RAM). I was hoping to get the advertised RAM speed and timings, but I'm not stable there. The RAM is DDR4 3733 (PC4 29800) rated for 17-19-19-39 timings.


I was able to get the frequency up to 3400 (Memory and Fabric clock at 1700), but it required 1.325 voltage to the CPU core.


Soooo.... is this likely due to the MB, the amount of RAM (64GB spread across 4 sticks) - am I asking too much, or the CPU?


While the rated speed would be nice, I have zero complaints about the performance. I was able to run Prime95 for an hour without error, so I'm comfortable where I'm at. I've seen the CPU boost beyond 4.4ghz



*Ryzen Master substitute?*
I run my machines 24/7 and I like to monitor temps/performance, especially soon after a build. Ryzen Master seems to consume a lot of CPU for what it does. CPUID is perfect, but it doesn't report temps. Is there an app that anyone would recommend where I could monitor clock speeds and temps... perhaps have it written to Windows 10 wallpaper? I no longer use it for overclock testing, as I feel like I've found the sweet spot.



*Reliability of Aquatia ethernet port?*


While setting up my machine, I ran into some networking issues... but it may have been related to my router (which I had to bounce a couple of times). I accidentally plugged by cable into my Intel Ethernet port, and my issues disappeared. I haven't investigated whether or not the Aquatia port is working as-expected. I'm just curious to know whether or not anyone else has experienced issues with this port?


Thank you!


----------



## Clemuns

Also, I noted this Newegg review - similar findings with RAM speed limitations:


https://www.newegg.com/Product/SingleProductReview?ReviewID=10241291


Is anyone here doing over 3400 speeds with 64GB of RAM with a X570 Extreme 3900X combo?


----------



## Dphotog

Good luck overclocking 4 sticks of ram everything Ive read suggests that when using 4 sticks its extremely hard to get anything out of it vs 2 sticks Im probably wrong about this but its just an observation that Ive seen. Use this Google doc as an example to study off of to try and tighten your timings down and when in doubt you of course should use the the new 1.61 Dram Calculator with a proper import of the XMP HTML from Thaipoon

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RxHtUjgsjfcRGuKld9oIJOUp5Taz5SPDv2TmoBEZZCcjo



Clemuns said:


> I purchased a Giganyte X570 Extreme... overall, I'm very pleased!
> 
> 
> Just some impressions/notes/questions for this thread...
> 
> 
> *Impressions*
> 
> This board is unbelievably solid (and heavy!!). It's the nicest and most expensive board I've ever owned. The layout and location of the various ports is damn near perfect. I bought a be quiet! 900 rev 2 case for this build, and the board layout made cable management easy. I'm also using a be quiet dark rock pro 4 CPU heatsink. My temps are great and this machine is incredibly quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I can really complain about would be the price... but that was my call as I was willing to pay to get exactly what I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> *How to disengage a video card....*
> 
> 
> My video card is seated and has no issues, but given the elevated heatsink on the MB, how the heck would I ever pull this card if I needed to remove it?!?! The locking tab is 85% covered by the card and there's no way to access it due to the heatsink. Any tips/suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> *Memory Speed*
> 
> I paired the MB with a Ryzen 3900X and 64GB of RAM off of the QVL (link to the RAM). I was hoping to get the advertised RAM speed and timings, but I'm not stable there. The RAM is DDR4 3733 (PC4 29800) rated for 17-19-19-39 timings.
> 
> 
> I was able to get the frequency up to 3400 (Memory and Fabric clock at 1700), but it required 1.325 voltage to the CPU core.
> 
> 
> Soooo.... is this likely due to the MB, the amount of RAM (64GB spread across 4 sticks) - am I asking too much, or the CPU?
> 
> 
> While the rated speed would be nice, I have zero complaints about the performance. I was able to run Prime95 for an hour without error, so I'm comfortable where I'm at. I've seen the CPU boost beyond 4.4ghz
> 
> 
> 
> *Ryzen Master substitute?*
> I run my machines 24/7 and I like to monitor temps/performance, especially soon after a build. Ryzen Master seems to consume a lot of CPU for what it does. CPUID is perfect, but it doesn't report temps. Is there an app that anyone would recommend where I could monitor clock speeds and temps... perhaps have it written to Windows 10 wallpaper? I no longer use it for overclock testing, as I feel like I've found the sweet spot.
> 
> 
> 
> *Reliability of Aquatia ethernet port?*
> 
> 
> While setting up my machine, I ran into some networking issues... but it may have been related to my router (which I had to bounce a couple of times). I accidentally plugged by cable into my Intel Ethernet port, and my issues disappeared. I haven't investigated whether or not the Aquatia port is working as-expected. I'm just curious to know whether or not anyone else has experienced issues with this port?
> 
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Nighthog

@Clemuns

How much have you tried to do in the Advanced Memory settings? procODT values tried? There might be a Timings that is just slightly too low as well etc.


----------



## prsnlcrcl

Clemuns said:


> *Ryzen Master substitute?*
> I run my machines 24/7 and I like to monitor temps/performance, especially soon after a build. Ryzen Master seems to consume a lot of CPU for what it does. CPUID is perfect, but it doesn't report temps. Is there an app that anyone would recommend where I could monitor clock speeds and temps... perhaps have it written to Windows 10 wallpaper? I no longer use it for overclock testing, as I feel like I've found the sweet spot.



I started using Ryzen Master at first as well and discovered that it was really not providing what I believe to be accurate information. After looking at other threads online, I found that most people seemed to be using HWiNFO64 for their monitoring. I started using that and have not looked back. It does provide temperature information along with other details. Unless someone points out issues with it, that will continue to be my go to application.


----------



## Clemuns

Nighthog said:


> @*Clemuns*
> 
> How much have you tried to do in the Advanced Memory settings? procODT values tried? There might be a Timings that is just slightly too low as well etc.



No, I haven't tried to fine tune anything, but I may look into those setting when I have some down time.... I put everything together, installed the OS/utilities, and spent a small amount of time looking at clock speeds. When the MB had to revert to the last previously successful BIOS settings, it can require a lot of rebooting, and I also wanted to ensure that this box could pass a stress test. I really needed to get this machine together for productivity, so I left the memory at _close_ to the advertised timings, and running at 3400.


Gone are the days when I bought an i5-2500 CPU and could push it well over its rated speed. Before that, I remember when AMD sold "mobile" Athlon CPUs that were binned chips that ran better than their Desktop counterparts. I had a blast overclocking those machines because the performance gains were so significant. While it was always fun getting "more for less,," I've enjoyed this build just as much. I'm so pleased to see AMD put together these processors and chipset - it's just so _*good*_! The Gigabyte extreme X570 just pulls out all the stops.



I've had good experiences with both Intel and AMD products over the years and have no allegiance to either. That being said, I feel like Intel really needed the kick in the arse that AMD gave them with Zen 3.


----------



## d0mini

*M.2 SSD missing after restart, comes back after shutdown.*

Hey there! I recently got this board along with a 3800x! I'm loving it so far, but have found a strange issue with one of my two M.2 drives going missing.

If I hit restart in Windows 10, my second M.2 SSD (Toshiba XG3 1TB) goes missing - no drive found there in the BIOS or in Windows. If I hit shut down then hit the power button to boot into the system, it comes back and functions with no issues.

This is 100% repeatable, I tried restarting 5 times in a row, with the drive not present every time. I then tried shutting down and then starting up again 5 times in a row, and each time it was there. 

It seems to happen irrespective of BIOS settings, but I have made fairly minimal changes - enabled XMP, disabled the BIOS Button light, and nothing else.

@GBT-MatthewH you have been an excellent community rep, I've seen your work in the various forums here and I'm impressed. If there's anything you can do to shed light on this issue, I would be very grateful.


----------



## prsnlcrcl

d0mini said:


> Hey there! I recently got this board along with a 3800x! I'm loving it so far, but have found a strange issue with one of my two M.2 drives going missing.
> 
> If I hit restart in Windows 10, my second M.2 SSD (Toshiba XG3 1TB) goes missing - no drive found there in the BIOS or in Windows. If I hit shut down then hit the power button to boot into the system, it comes back and functions with no issues.
> 
> This is 100% repeatable, I tried restarting 5 times in a row, with the drive not present every time. I then tried shutting down and then starting up again 5 times in a row, and each time it was there.
> 
> It seems to happen irrespective of BIOS settings, but I have made fairly minimal changes - enabled XMP, disabled the BIOS Button light, and nothing else.
> 
> @*GBT-MatthewH* you have been an excellent community rep, I've seen your work in the various forums here and I'm impressed. If there's anything you can do to shed light on this issue, I would be very grateful.



I have three NVMe drives in my system ( 1 - Aorus PCIe 4 drive and 2 PCIe 3 NVMe drives) and I have not see this issue appear at all so far. I was having issues with rebooting from Windows where the system would not boot and I would have to do a cold boot. I think this had something to do with the VCore voltage that seemed to be too low from a reboot. I have not had that issue since using the newer BIOS versions however. The only thing I am still trying to figure out is why my CPU won't quite reach the 4.6 GHz speed.


----------



## d0mini

prsnlcrcl said:


> I have three NVMe drives in my system ( 1 - Aorus PCIe 4 drive and 2 PCIe 3 NVMe drives) and I have not see this issue appear at all so far. I was having issues with rebooting from Windows where the system would not boot and I would have to do a cold boot. I think this had something to do with the VCore voltage that seemed to be too low from a reboot. I have not had that issue since using the newer BIOS versions however. The only thing I am still trying to figure out is why my CPU won't quite reach the 4.6 GHz speed.


Ah yes, I’ve seen many a post on that topic. It’s good that you don’t have the issue I’m having, maybe it is just a quick setting away from being fixed. I forgot to mention, but I am on the latest F3 BIOS.

If anyone has had a similar issue like prsnlcrcl here, it would be great to hear of your experiences and solutions too.


----------



## prsnlcrcl

d0mini said:


> Ah yes, I’ve seen many a post on that topic. It’s good that you don’t have the issue I’m having, maybe it is just a quick setting away from being fixed. I forgot to mention, but I am on the latest F3 BIOS.
> 
> If anyone has had a similar issue like prsnlcrcl here, it would be great to hear of your experiences and solutions too.



I am also on F3 BIOS.


----------



## Nighthog

d0mini said:


> Ah yes, I’ve seen many a post on that topic. It’s good that you don’t have the issue I’m having, maybe it is just a quick setting away from being fixed. I forgot to mention, but I am on the latest F3 BIOS.
> 
> If anyone has had a similar issue like prsnlcrcl here, it would be great to hear of your experiences and solutions too.


I presume you have tried to reseat the m2 drive once at least?

Other than that I could try increase vSOC a step or two. same with VDDG and VDDP. I've seen various odd behaviour if any of those three was too little. But if they are AUTO/stock they should be enough normally.
Start with vSOC. increase from 1.100 -> 1.125 and then 1.075 if there is a difference if not leave AUTO/1.100
Could be a chipset (X570) issue. There are 3 voltages for that chip. 
PM_CLDO12
PM_1VSOC
PM_1V8 
Though I can in my case practically put the lowest voltages on all these without apparent issue.

What is your BCLK when you reboot? I have trouble with my SATA ports dropping connections with any BCLK OC. Just to rule out BCLK isn't set wrong.


----------



## d0mini

Nighthog said:


> I presume you have tried to reseat the m2 drive once at least?
> 
> Other than that I could try increase vSOC a step or two. same with VDDG and VDDP. I've seen various odd behaviour if any of those three was too little. But if they are AUTO/stock they should be enough normally.
> Start with vSOC. increase from 1.100 -> 1.125 and then 1.075 if there is a difference if not leave AUTO/1.100
> Could be a chipset (X570) issue. There are 3 voltages for that chip.
> PM_CLDO12
> PM_1VSOC
> PM_1V8
> Though I can in my case practically put the lowest voltages on all these without apparent issue.
> 
> What is your BCLK when you reboot? I have trouble with my SATA ports dropping connections with any BCLK OC. Just to rule out BCLK isn't set wrong.


Hey man, thanks for taking the time 

I have not tried reseating the M.2, primarily because when I do a proper shutdown then boot up the computer, the M.2 drive always appears and works flawlessly.

Voltage is a good place to start, thank you for the idea. It does it with all voltages set to auto, but maybe slithers is a voltage that gets set differently between soft/hard reboots.

I honestly thought this likely to be some kind of chipset issue, maybe to do with this specific drive. I will do more thorough tests, but right now my focus is on memory tweaking and getting my OS back up and running after reinstalling to get rid of all the Intel drivers!

It’s a pretty big issue. Standard restarts happen all the time when installing software/updates, and doing so on my system will literally cause me to lose the use of a drive until I shut down and boot up again.


----------



## Clemuns

Page 6 of my motherboard manual mentions a noise detection cable should be included.

I've searched through my remaining parts have yet to find it. Did everyone else get one? If so, would you mind posting a picture?

Also, where have other people installed their temperature sensors in relation to their MB/CPU?

Thanks again!


----------



## prsnlcrcl

d0mini said:


> Hey man, thanks for taking the time
> 
> I have not tried reseating the M.2, primarily because when I do a proper shutdown then boot up the computer, the M.2 drive always appears and works flawlessly.
> 
> Voltage is a good place to start, thank you for the idea. It does it with all voltages set to auto, but maybe slithers is a voltage that gets set differently between soft/hard reboots.
> 
> I honestly thought this likely to be some kind of chipset issue, maybe to do with this specific drive. I will do more thorough tests, but right now my focus is on memory tweaking and getting my OS back up and running after reinstalling to get rid of all the Intel drivers!
> 
> It’s a pretty big issue. Standard restarts happen all the time when installing software/updates, and doing so on my system will literally cause me to lose the use of a drive until I shut down and boot up again.



Have you also tried moving the m.2 drive to a different slot to ensure it follows the drive?


----------



## Poppapete

Clemuns said:


> Page 6 of my motherboard manual mentions a noise detection cable should be included.
> 
> I've searched through my remaining parts have yet to find it. Did everyone else get one? If so, would you mind posting a picture?
> 
> Also, where have other people installed their temperature sensors in relation to their MB/CPU?
> 
> Thanks again!


Noise detection cable


----------



## d0mini

prsnlcrcl said:


> Have you also tried moving the m.2 drive to a different slot to ensure it follows the drive?


Another good idea, I’ll be sure to try it!


----------



## bejeweledman

I've been using 3700X with this motherboard and flashed the latest BIOS of rev F3, but there are a few problems:

1) The XMP timings cannot be loaded successfully at each boot, which means I have to enter the BIOS to reselect the XMP profile in order to overclock the RAM into XMP timings.
(However the XMP setting is still showed as "profile 1" instead of "disabled" after I had entered BIOS...)

My RAM are G Skill Flare X 3200CL14 2 x 8GB (F4-3200C14D-16GFX)

2) Every time I opened Ryzen Master, the q-code LED shows from "A0" to "D3", then to "F8" and keep showing it afterwards.
I've googled it but there is no info on these q-code messages (D3: Some of the Architectural Protocols are not available, F8: Recovery PPI is invalid). Anybody know what are the meanings and how to solve it?

3) Even though I've chosen the Ryzen balanced power plan and haven't changed the time for monitor power off and sleep, the monitor doesn't enter standby and the computer doesn't sleep after the time.
Are there any solutions for these problems?


----------



## Nighthog

Some Q-code's are documented in the Manual but most things I get are "undocumented" /reserved code's and aren't useful most of the time. 

Your XMP profile seems not compatible from what you say and the board reverts to default values. You need to do some Manual DRAM settings rather than AUTO.


----------



## d0mini

bejeweledman said:


> I've been using 3700X with this motherboard and flashed the latest BIOS of rev F3, but there are a few problems:
> 
> 1) The XMP timings cannot be loaded successfully at each boot, which means I have to enter the BIOS to reselect the XMP profile in order to overclock the RAM into XMP timings.
> (However the XMP setting is still showed as "profile 1" instead of "disabled" after I had entered BIOS...)
> 
> My RAM are G Skill Flare X 3200CL14 2 x 8GB (F4-3200C14D-16GFX)
> 
> 2) Every time I opened Ryzen Master, the q-code LED shows from "A0" to "D3", then to "F8" and keep showing it afterwards.
> I've googled it but there is no info on these q-code messages (D3: Some of the Architectural Protocols are not available, F8: Recovery PPI is invalid). Anybody know what are the meanings and how to solve it?
> 
> 3) Even though I've chosen the Ryzen balanced power plan and haven't changed the time for monitor power off and sleep, the monitor doesn't enter standby and the computer doesn't sleep after the time.
> Are there any solutions for these problems?


Hey there. I had some issues with my settings not sticking in the BIOS initially. I disabled the dual BIOS functionality by flipping the SB switch - shown on p. 23 of the manual. As I understand it, if the BIOS is having a hard time booting, it might decide to use the second BIOS chip if the dual BIOS function is active. Since then I haven't had it happen again. It might be worth trying that!


I've tested out my M.2 situation more thoroughly. My Toshiba XG3 has the same behaviour (disappears on reboot, appears on shutdown -> boot) regardless of the M.2 slot it's put in. My Corsair MP510 always appears regardless of the M.2 slot.

So, this isn't a chipset issue. The XG3 was one of the earlier NVMe M.2 drives, and OEM at that. Is this a case of the board's NVMe support somehow not extending to this particular SSD, and only on reboots, not from booting after a shutdown..?

Thank you prsnlcrcl and Nighthog for the suggestions and helping me troubleshoot this. I still don't have a fully functioning second M.2 drive, but at least I know there isn't some kind of hardware fault with the board.


----------



## Nighthog

@d0mini

You probably need to contact either Toshiba or Gigabyte for support to see if it's a compatibility issue and they need to do some adjustment on the BIOS or firmware for the drive.

Have you checked you have the latest firmware on your XG3 m2 drive? (make backup of data before you update as their is always a risk of loss of data in those cases)


----------



## d0mini

All up to date! I doubt Toshiba would have any reason to support this drive from early 2016, which leaves Gigabyte and their active work on the current BIOS on the table. I pinged GBT-MatthewH earlier in this thread, I'll give him a while before I try to contact Gigabyte again. I'm sure he along with everyone else working on the X570 platform is overworked and feeling it!


----------



## Poppapete

Anyone overclocking a Ryzen 3000 should watch this.


----------



## GeraltBialyWilk

Poppapete said:


> Anyone overclocking a Ryzen 3000 should watch this.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgSoZAdk_E8&t=0s


I have 3900X on Aorus X570 Xtreme, can't hit anything higher than 4250 mhz single core / 4000 multicore. Tried different BIOS version (currently on official F3). Tried PBO on, PBO auto, tried CPU vcore Auto and Normal, tried with XMP on and XMP off. It doesn't really matter. 

I think it's just throttling at 85C (that's what I hit in multicore R20), but when on single core R20, it's just jumping from core to core and Ryzen Master shows 65C - I suspect that cores are hitting 85C and then it jumps to another one to balance the heat output. I'm on TT Macho TR131, which is rated at 260W with Thermal Grizzly paste. I think I'll re-seat the cooler with a noctua paste and make sure it's really tightly mounted there and see if it improves those temps and clocks...


----------



## prsnlcrcl

GeraltBialyWilk said:


> I have 3900X on Aorus X570 Xtreme, can't hit anything higher than 4250 mhz single core / 4000 multicore. Tried different BIOS version (currently on official F3). Tried PBO on, PBO auto, tried CPU vcore Auto and Normal, tried with XMP on and XMP off. It doesn't really matter.
> 
> I think it's just throttling at 85C (that's what I hit in multicore R20), but when on single core R20, it's just jumping from core to core and Ryzen Master shows 65C - I suspect that cores are hitting 85C and then it jumps to another one to balance the heat output. I'm on TT Macho TR131, which is rated at 260W with Thermal Grizzly paste. I think I'll re-seat the cooler with a noctua paste and make sure it's really tightly mounted there and see if it improves those temps and clocks...



Although I have not yet hit 4.6 GHz with my Xtreme/3900x combo, I do occasionally see cores hit 4.55 GHz. I am using an AIO for the CPU, however. My CPU temps during CB R20 stay at or under 76C. I was struggling to get even 4.5 GHz until I did a fresh install of Windows. I am not sure if you are on a fresh install with the new hardware or not. If you are not, you may want to try that. It does sound like getting the temps down, however, would be the best bet.


----------



## GeraltBialyWilk

prsnlcrcl said:


> Although I have not yet hit 4.6 GHz with my Xtreme/3900x combo, I do occasionally see cores hit 4.55 GHz. I am using an AIO for the CPU, however. My CPU temps during CB R20 stay at or under 76C. I was struggling to get even 4.5 GHz until I did a fresh install of Windows. I am not sure if you are on a fresh install with the new hardware or not. If you are not, you may want to try that. It does sound like getting the temps down, however, would be the best bet.


Thanks for advice! Sadly, I'm on fresh install with recent Windows build installation right away. 

I discovered some things though - I could not get NT-H1 or H2 today, but I was able to snatch another small pack of Kryonaut. I decided to re-mount the cooler. Took it off, it didn't look like a good spread (did an X pattern before, might've used too little). I cleaned it, made sure that the mounting bracket of my TR131 is really secure and applied Kryonaut from scratch, using the added spatula to spread it as even as possible. This stuff has high viscosity though and I would advise anyone doing this method to warm it up by putting the syringe in warm water for some time... Anyways, I remounted the TR131, secured is as tight as possible and set up my rig back on my desk. 

I think that I got a little better temps now - before R20 multicore went straight up to 85C, not it takes at least 3-4 passess until the whole thing gets as warm as that. Clocks started with 4050 instead of usual 4015 this time, so there was something going on. 

I went to the BIOS and enabled PBO, gave it +200Mhz target (Ryzen Master shows 4850 target, which is +150...) and allowed the board to apply whatever power it wants, instead of keeping in line with AMD docummentation (don't remember what setting that was). This gave me no changes in Multicore/singlecore R20 or Ryzen Master. But something was still bugging me. I just could not accept that it's binned so poorly and can't even hit 4300 single core on semi-auto. I downloaded Aida64 and HWINFO. Turns out, that when hitting my 3900x with Aida64 test, HWINFO shows max package temp of... 95, not 85. Not sure if there is some kind of offset, but if 95 is the correct temp, then it's basically throttling. And that's it.

I'll keep researching online, but I'm not gonna change that TR131 for other tower cooler. This rig is going to be custom watercooled sooner or later so I'll see how it goes with that.


----------



## prsnlcrcl

GeraltBialyWilk said:


> Thanks for advice! Sadly, I'm on fresh install with recent Windows build installation right away.
> 
> I discovered some things though - I could not get NT-H1 or H2 today, but I was able to snatch another small pack of Kryonaut. I decided to re-mount the cooler. Took it off, it didn't look like a good spread (did an X pattern before, might've used too little). I cleaned it, made sure that the mounting bracket of my TR131 is really secure and applied Kryonaut from scratch, using the added spatula to spread it as even as possible. This stuff has high viscosity though and I would advise anyone doing this method to warm it up by putting the syringe in warm water for some time... Anyways, I remounted the TR131, secured is as tight as possible and set up my rig back on my desk.
> 
> I think that I got a little better temps now - before R20 multicore went straight up to 85C, not it takes at least 3-4 passess until the whole thing gets as warm as that. Clocks started with 4050 instead of usual 4015 this time, so there was something going on.
> 
> I went to the BIOS and enabled PBO, gave it +200Mhz target (Ryzen Master shows 4850 target, which is +150...) and allowed the board to apply whatever power it wants, instead of keeping in line with AMD docummentation (don't remember what setting that was). This gave me no changes in Multicore/singlecore R20 or Ryzen Master. But something was still bugging me. I just could not accept that it's binned so poorly and can't even hit 4300 single core on semi-auto. I downloaded Aida64 and HWINFO. Turns out, that when hitting my 3900x with Aida64 test, HWINFO shows max package temp of... 95, not 85. Not sure if there is some kind of offset, but if 95 is the correct temp, then it's basically throttling. And that's it.
> 
> I'll keep researching online, but I'm not gonna change that TR131 for other tower cooler. This rig is going to be custom watercooled sooner or later so I'll see how it goes with that.



What were you using to look at temps prior to HWiNFO? If it was Ryzen Master, I discovered multiple things were off using that. Temperature was one, but so was the core speeds. In Ryzen Master, I would never see a core go beyond 4.3 GHz. Once I started notice that reviewers and posts in the threads were using HWiNFO, I moved to that and felt both temperature and core clock were more where I expected. While Ryzen Master clocks peaked at 4.3 GHz, HWiNFO was showing ~4.5 GHz for the first 6 cores...the other cores do not get that high. I would certainly be concerned with your temps. Have you tried the stock cooler to see if things are better with that? I know that would limit any OC you may want to do, but should be sufficient for stock testing. I know when I tested with the stock cooler my temps were not that high.


----------



## GeraltBialyWilk

prsnlcrcl said:


> What were you using to look at temps prior to HWiNFO? If it was Ryzen Master, I discovered multiple things were off using that. Temperature was one, but so was the core speeds. In Ryzen Master, I would never see a core go beyond 4.3 GHz. Once I started notice that reviewers and posts in the threads were using HWiNFO, I moved to that and felt both temperature and core clock were more where I expected. While Ryzen Master clocks peaked at 4.3 GHz, HWiNFO was showing ~4.5 GHz for the first 6 cores...the other cores do not get that high. I would certainly be concerned with your temps. Have you tried the stock cooler to see if things are better with that? I know that would limit any OC you may want to do, but should be sufficient for stock testing. I know when I tested with the stock cooler my temps were not that high.


Yeah, I was using Ryzen Master. In HWINFO it seems getting higher clocks, but it still stops at 4,325mhz max. 4,6ghz laughing at me from the CPU's retail box is one thing, but there are people with the same CPU model and same board hitting 4,550 and that's what's bugging me. It's either some settings, thermals or just sheer bad luck. 

While writing this post and watching some 4k YT, I randomly saw hitting 4,4ghz max 0_o I'm on most recent chipset driver from AMD and using Ryzen High Performance Power Plan. As I said earlier - I'll keep researching and hopefully watercool this sucker before end of 2019 and see if that's gonna do anything


----------



## prsnlcrcl

*New Beta BIOS*

If you are not aware, there is a new beta BIOS for the Xtreme. I have not had a chance to flash it yet and no change log was provided. It sounds like just minor tweaks until a new BIOS comes out after AMD announces their expected fix for the boost issues. You can get the beta here...


https://www.overclock.net/forum/28023210-post4.html


----------



## OCmember

There will be a bios update from AMD on the 10th for all vendors participating

https://www.techpowerup.com/258891/...-low-ryzen-3000-boost-clocks-bios-update-soon


----------



## Nighthog

BIOS *F4a* beta adds Spread Spectrum Control.

Didn't notice anything else at the moment.

EDIT:
They have also adjusted the Training initialization at boot. The system will shutdown and reboot if it fails training, 2 times and then it resets the BIOS. Gave me a scare with this new behaviour thinking I broke the machine going for my 4266Mhz MEM OC.
Previously it would do a soft retry, not complete power shutdown or get stuck on some debug code and I had to retry with "reset" press/mashing.

A little bit quicker but the abrupt shutdowns are kinda unexpected. Might make it harder to boot unstable MEM settings as the PC will shutdown so fast before you have time to do anything.


----------



## Kasaris

*Realtek Audio Console Question / Help*

I just picked up this board last week and I had a question regarding the Onboard Audio. 

I did a fresh Windows 10 install, and all the latest drivers & bios, however I noted I am unable to change the connector re-tasking in the Realtek Audio Console for the Front Speaker Out on the Rear, or the Front Panel connector. They are set at Front Speaker Out and Headphone respectively without the ability to change them via drop down, nor do those ports detect when I plug in something and ask what I plugged in like the Mic port or the others I can change do. 

If I do plug in my headphones in the rear port I do get audio, but I hear popping and stuttering while playing back audio, but if I use the front panel connector the audio is fine and I get access to the smart headphone amp functions in the console. Does anyone else have this issue? Is it a possible driver issue? or just by design those two ports cannot be changed and the front port has to be used for headphones? Or do I potentially have a hardware issue with the board? I've included a screenshot of what I see in that section of my Realtek Audio Console. Any help or insight is much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Poppapete

Pretty sure I've bricked my brand new expensive xtreme. While replacing the heat cover over the first M2 slot after installing NVMe I over tightened the left screw such that it twisted the standoff right of the board. Probably damaged some solder points too. When I power up the board with CPU and GPU installed I get nothing. No fans turning. Only light I see is the CMOS Clear is lit up yellow. Should I see LED's on the board with 24 pin ATX attached? Any clues to test if it is dead before I toss it and buy another. This is my first go at AMD and Gigabyte but I am only blaming myself


----------



## prsnlcrcl

Poppapete said:


> Pretty sure I've bricked my brand new expensive xtreme. While replacing the heat cover over the first M2 slot after installing NVMe I over tightened the left screw such that it twisted the standoff right of the board. Probably damaged some solder points too. When I power up the board with CPU and GPU installed I get nothing. No fans turning. Only light I see is the CMOS Clear is lit up yellow. Should I see LED's on the board with 24 pin ATX attached? Any clues to test if it is dead before I toss it and buy another. This is my first go at AMD and Gigabyte but I am only blaming myself



I noticed when I was building my PC that the only LED's that turned on when the power supply was turned on were the ones in the back. I was concerned that something might be wrong. When I pressed the power button, however, other LED's turned on and the fans started spinning. It sounds like what you are seeing with the 24 pin ATX attached is correct.


----------



## RedBlueHue4

Can someone shed some light on the specifics with this boards voltage settings? max/mins what the voltages mean? CLDO12, the 1V8 & others? whats max cpu recommended voltage for 3900x?


----------



## d0mini

@GBT-MatthewH Hey there, I'd like to report an issue.

An M.2 NVMe drive (Toshiba XG3) doesn't get initialised in the BIOS or in Windows after a restart. Shutting down and then booting the computer has it show up again, working perfectly.

This happens regardless of the M.2 slot used. I have another M.2 drive (Corsair MP510) that is always initialised properly and is always available.

When it disappears, the BIOS says there's no drive in the slot it's in, and Windows also doesn't think it's there.


----------



## TraumatikOC

Poppapete said:


> Pretty sure I've bricked my brand new expensive xtreme. While replacing the heat cover over the first M2 slot after installing NVMe I over tightened the left screw such that it twisted the standoff right of the board. Probably damaged some solder points too. When I power up the board with CPU and GPU installed I get nothing. No fans turning. Only light I see is the CMOS Clear is lit up yellow. Should I see LED's on the board with 24 pin ATX attached? Any clues to test if it is dead before I toss it and buy another. This is my first go at AMD and Gigabyte but I am only blaming myself



Hey, 

I had the almost same problem with the same standoff. When i was unscrewing the left screw i thought it was kinda tight, but when the heat spreader came off the standoff was still on the screw. Kinda pissed me off that a 700$ board came like this. I didnt have any problems like your having tho. I had to use the m2 screw to hold it in place now tho and it works fine like this.
Hope you can get it worked out. sorry to hear this.


----------



## TraumatikOC

Updated bios to F4


Things i saw .... i set bclk to 100 immediately saved and restarted into bios. It showed bclk 104.35 on main bios page. I then set it to 100.01, saved then reboot to bios and saw it at 100.5. Restarted into win 10 1903 updated and opened up cpu z. The bclk was wavering from lows of 95 up to 101.xx. Was wondering if anybody else was seeing this same thing ?


Also no matter what bios version i use my Ram voltage when on auto xmp it auto sets to 1.38 to 1.39, when i manually set it to 1.35 and no xmp and set main timings correctly it also over volts ram to 1.38 to 1.39. Anybody else seeing this happen ?


I tried with and without xmp set to see if it would change voltage but was same each way, 1.38 to 1.39v. 



This is my first AMD processor since my Slot A and also i had a Gigabyte ga-z170x-Gaming G1 (which was a great board with bad software, which hasnt changed for the better imo).


Cinebench R20 multi gets approx 7097 with ryzen performance power plan. Hits approx 82c in a 75f room.



My setup- 3900x with stock box cooler PBO disabled, Gigabyte x570 Xtreme, Evga 2080ti ftw3, 64Gb Corsiar CMT64GX4M4C3466C16 3466mhz ram 16 18 18 36 54 1T, EVGA 1200w P2 power supply, Win 10 1903 18362.295,


----------



## Grin

Does F4 contains the new Agesa with updated boost?
I have 1.38 stable if I set manually 1.35. Still waiting 3950x...


----------



## prsnlcrcl

TraumatikOC said:


> Updated bios to F4
> 
> 
> Things i saw .... i set bclk to 100 immediately saved and restarted into bios. It showed bclk 104.35 on main bios page. I then set it to 100.01, saved then reboot to bios and saw it at 100.5. Restarted into win 10 1903 updated and opened up cpu z. The bclk was wavering from lows of 95 up to 101.xx. Was wondering if anybody else was seeing this same thing ?
> 
> 
> Also no matter what bios version i use my Ram voltage when on auto xmp it auto sets to 1.38 to 1.39, when i manually set it to 1.35 and no xmp and set main timings correctly it also over volts ram to 1.38 to 1.39. Anybody else seeing this happen ?
> 
> 
> I tried with and without xmp set to see if it would change voltage but was same each way, 1.38 to 1.39v.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first AMD processor since my Slot A and also i had a Gigabyte ga-z170x-Gaming G1 (which was a great board with bad software, which hasnt changed for the better imo).
> 
> 
> Cinebench R20 multi gets approx 7097 with ryzen performance power plan. Hits approx 82c in a 75f room.
> 
> 
> 
> My setup- 3900x with stock box cooler PBO disabled, Gigabyte x570 Xtreme, Evga 2080ti ftw3, 64Gb Corsiar CMT64GX4M4C3466C16 3466mhz ram 16 18 18 36 54 1T, EVGA 1200w P2 power supply, Win 10 1903 18362.295,



I have not updated for F4 yet...still on the F4A BIOS. I have noticed that my memory also seems to be at 1.38 even with the XMP profile. I have since done some OC on the memory so I have it a little higher now. 



My bclk seems to be much more consistent than you are seeing. Mine may go up and down a tiny bit, but it is between 99.94 MHz and 100.02 MHz from what I have observed. It is most consistently at 99.98 MHz for me. 



As for temps, I am using an AIO so it is not a fair comparison. My temps peak around 76C when running CB20 depending on the temperature in my office. I am in AZ so it does vary a throughout the day due to the high exterior temps.


----------



## prsnlcrcl

Grin said:


> Does F4 contains the new Agesa with updated boost?
> I have 1.38 stable if I set manually 1.35. Still waiting 3950x...



I don't expect to see that update until after September 10th based on the AMD press release.


----------



## TraumatikOC

prsnlcrcl said:


> I have not updated for F4 yet...still on the F4A BIOS. I have noticed that my memory also seems to be at 1.38 even with the XMP profile. I have since done some OC on the memory so I have it a little higher now.
> 
> 
> 
> My bclk seems to be much more consistent than you are seeing. Mine may go up and down a tiny bit, but it is between 99.94 MHz and 100.02 MHz from what I have observed. It is most consistently at 99.98 MHz for me.
> 
> 
> 
> As for temps, I am using an AIO so it is not a fair comparison. My temps peak around 76C when running CB20 depending on the temperature in my office. I am in AZ so it does vary a throughout the day due to the high exterior temps.



Thanks for reply, It suprised me to see it drop to 95.xx thats a big fluctuation. All my Asus boards never fluctuated this much, pretty much 99.xx to 100.xx, was just wondering why. Also it shouldnt be hitting 104.xx when manually set to 100.00, there should be very small fluctuation to none when manually set. I have it set to 100.50 and just saw it drop to 98.xx a couple of times within a minute of watching. Is there something i need to do to stabilize this or is it the chip gigabyte uses for bclk or is it something in the bios/agesia/platform ?


Looks like there are some others observing the bclk fluctuations on x570 master and b450 aorus pro here with a quick search https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ck5stv/bclk_fluctuations_upto_105mhz_with_gigabyte_b450/
I tried the suggested actions that the one user posted and still same results.


----------



## Xdgez

Spent some significant time trying to optimize my 3700X. Just want to share what I learnt / achieved so far. Feel free to comment.
- Bios Version F3

1) BIOS unable to boot. Set PCIE to Gen3 instead of Auto or Gen4.
2) To attain a cinebench20 score of 5182, 

CPU voltage - 1.4v
CPU Multiplier - 43.25 (43.5 crashes)
SOC voltage - 1.13v

Infinity Fabric - 1567 (lower by one step crash)
Memory Full Auto Settings. Non XMP. (plan to enable XMP + tweak timings after confirming stability first)


Previously when i was tweaking settings for PBO and Auto-overclocking, I got at best around 4800+ score. So manual overclocking for now yields great improvement. System is snappy and responsive. At least I have a proper baseline now for my ryzen 3700x based on cinebench20 results. How about you guys with a similar CPU?


----------



## oakfig

How in the world do i get the usb fast charge to work on this thing?


----------



## Nighthog

oakfig said:


> How in the world do i get the usb fast charge to work on this thing?


Page 94 in Manual.

Install *USB TurboCharger* APP to Gigabyte utility *APP Center* software in Windows and enable the *Quick Charge* function for front panel USB 3.2 gen1 ports.


----------



## Grin

Xdgez said:


> Spent some significant time trying to optimize my 3700X. Just want to share what I learnt / achieved so far. Feel free to comment.
> - Bios Version F3
> 
> 1) BIOS unable to boot. Set PCIE to Gen3 instead of Auto or Gen4.
> 2) To attain a cinebench20 score of 5182,
> 
> CPU voltage - 1.4v
> CPU Multiplier - 43.25 (43.5 crashes)
> SOC voltage - 1.13v
> 
> Infinity Fabric - 1567 (lower by one step crash)
> Memory Full Auto Settings. Non XMP. (plan to enable XMP + tweak timings after confirming stability first)
> 
> 
> Previously when i was tweaking settings for PBO and Auto-overclocking, I got at best around 4800+ score. So manual overclocking for now yields great improvement. System is snappy and responsive. At least I have a proper baseline now for my ryzen 3700x based on cinebench20 results. How about you guys with a similar CPU?


Don’t think that is good for 24/7 but just for screenshots in benchmarks it’s Ok. 

If you are planning to use your processor manually clocked for a long period of time, please keep us posted how is your degradation experiment move ahead.


----------



## prsnlcrcl

*Xtreme F5a Beta BIOS - Boost is working *

I noticed there was beta F5a BIOS posted on a different thread. I installed it and have already seen the 4.6 GHz boost clock on one of the cores for the first time. I haven't played with it much, but I didn't even have to run Cinebench to see it hit that mark. This must contain the adjustments from AMD. It appears to be working.


----------



## Xdgez

Grin said:


> Don’t think that is good for 24/7 but just for screenshots in benchmarks it’s Ok.
> 
> If you are planning to use your processor manually clocked for a long period of time, please keep us posted how is your degradation experiment move ahead.



This is not a degradation experiment.


My computer is much more stable now with the current settings. There were other teething issues which have since stopped happening, so it is a much more pleasant computing experience now. With PBO on, i was getting 1.45v.


Anyway due to quirks of the motherboard, HWinfo is reporting 1.38v max on the CPU core, which I will look into furthur.


Degradation occurs when thermal temps are out of control, and of course insane voltage settings yr CPU cant handle. 1.4v manual setting will be my hard limit and it works so far.


----------



## Nighthog

F5a is just better than previously!

Optimized defaults I get R15/R20 ~4525Mhz single core. Older I maxed out 4475Mhz here.
PBO enabled I've now hit 4600Mhz in Super Pi. I've never got better than 4550Mhz before with earlier AGESA & BIOS.

This is good.


----------



## Martin778

Why do people still believe in these peak values? These mean absolutely nothing at all - the CPU doesn't calculate anything at these clock rates. Only Ryzen Master shows the correct current clock speed, HWInfo is all over the place showing gibberish like a core boosting to 4.4GHz while the same core according to Ryzen Master is in sleep mode at that moment.

Want to see your true boost clock? Download cinebench R15 / R20 and Process Lasso and set the affinity to a random core in Process Lasso. I can assure you it won't be higher than 4150-4275MHz sustained. I've seen this on 4 Zen2 chips already.
This must be done in Process Lasso, setting affinity in Windows Task Manager doesn't work - the load will still bounce between cores all the time.

This is an AMD gimmick to fool monitoring programs so they can't get a class action lawsuit for misleading specs, they already recentely got spanked for misleading FX'es.
There is no 'boost clock fix' and there won't be any because Zen architecture doesn't like anything above 4.2-4.3GHz.

Sillicon Lottery got what, 4.3GHz 1.40-1.45V out of the absolute best, golden sample 3900X?


----------



## Nighthog

Martin778 said:


> Why do people still believe in these peak values? These mean absolutely nothing at all - the CPU doesn't calculate anything at these clock rates. Only Ryzen Master shows the correct current clock speed, HWInfo is all over the place showing gibberish like a core boosting to 4.4GHz while the same core according to Ryzen Master is in sleep mode at that moment.
> 
> Want to see your true boost clock? Download cinebench R15 / R20 and Process Lasso and set the affinity to a random core in Process Lasso. I can assure you it won't be higher than 4150-4275MHz sustained. I've seen this on 4 Zen2 chips already.
> This must be done in Process Lasso, setting affinity in Windows Task Manager doesn't work - the load will still bounce between cores all the time.
> 
> This is an AMD gimmick to fool monitoring programs so they can't get a class action lawsuit for misleading specs, they already recentely got spanked for misleading FX'es.
> There is no 'boost clock fix' and there won't be any because Zen architecture doesn't like anything above 4.2-4.3GHz.
> 
> Sillicon Lottery got what, 4.3GHz 1.40-1.45V out of the absolute best, golden sample 3900X?


FUD pure and simple.

Single core is 4500Mhz ++ now in R15/R20 scores are improved slightly. 
Multi-thread is still limited more than I want to see but that's how it is. BCLK can circumvent the limits but with X570 you lose your SATA that way, more luck on X470 with BCLK.

PBO I've gotten to be useful for once now that the hard ceiling limit is lifted.


----------



## rdr09

Nighthog said:


> F5a is just better than previously!
> 
> Optimized defaults I get R15/R20 ~4525Mhz single core. Older I maxed out 4475Mhz here.
> PBO enabled I've now hit 4600Mhz in Super Pi. I've never got better than 4550Mhz before with earlier AGESA & BIOS.
> 
> This is good.


Nice.


----------



## Martin778

Nighthog said:


> FUD pure and simple.
> 
> Single core is 4500Mhz ++ now in R15/R20 scores are improved slightly.
> Multi-thread is still limited more than I want to see but that's how it is. BCLK can circumvent the limits but with X570 you lose your SATA that way, more luck on X470 with BCLK.
> 
> PBO I've gotten to be useful for once now that the hard ceiling limit is lifted.


I could bet my whole rig it is not calculating at 4500MHz. Never on earth will a Ryzen run above ~4.3 on ambient, let alone 4.5. 

These CPU's are set up by AMD already past their most optimal working range, which is about 3.7-3.9GHz, this is the spot where 7nm really shines, running cool and at a very low voltage, above that it starts hitting a wall and the 'voltage sponge'. AMD was forced to do this as it would be at least weird to release a new gen with lower clock than the previous gen (it's the architecture that matters but most would still look at the magic numbers).

I'm waiting for the new AGESA for my Xtreme and will try to post a video, hopefully finally ending the misinformation spread regarding boosts and the massive circlejerk that is now going on with people believing their Ryzen will magically start working at 4.5-4.6GHz.


----------



## prsnlcrcl

Martin778 said:


> Why do people still believe in these peak values? These mean absolutely nothing at all - the CPU doesn't calculate anything at these clock rates. Only Ryzen Master shows the correct current clock speed, HWInfo is all over the place showing gibberish like a core boosting to 4.4GHz while the same core according to Ryzen Master is in sleep mode at that moment.
> 
> Want to see your true boost clock? Download cinebench R15 / R20 and Process Lasso and set the affinity to a random core in Process Lasso. I can assure you it won't be higher than 4150-4275MHz sustained. I've seen this on 4 Zen2 chips already.
> This must be done in Process Lasso, setting affinity in Windows Task Manager doesn't work - the load will still bounce between cores all the time.
> 
> This is an AMD gimmick to fool monitoring programs so they can't get a class action lawsuit for misleading specs, they already recentely got spanked for misleading FX'es.
> There is no 'boost clock fix' and there won't be any because Zen architecture doesn't like anything above 4.2-4.3GHz.
> 
> Sillicon Lottery got what, 4.3GHz 1.40-1.45V out of the absolute best, golden sample 3900X?



I completely agree with your response here. For me, it was never about expecting to see 4.6 GHz for extended periods of time as it was pretty clear that it would only occasionally hit that mark for extremely short periods of time. For me it has been about ensuring my hardware is properly functioning. For the longest time, I thought something was wrong with some of my hardware or I didn't have something properly configured. Once I saw that it was a widespread issue, I felt more comfortable. I spent a lot of money on this build and wanted to sure nothing was faulty. Although I know seeing 4.6 GHz is not doing anything for real world performance, it does confirm that things are working for me. I have no doubt that AMD just found a way to ensure the numbers are hit to avoid a huge class action lawsuit.


----------



## Martin778

I've just tried the F5A on my Xtreme, as expected the all core boost in Cinebench R15 is exactly identical = 4100MHz all core on my 3900X on bequiet dark rock pro 4.
What changed is the single core boost, it's jumping 3900-4400 all the time but I'm not happy with seeing 1.46V now under load, before that the CPU would drop to ~1.3...

Everything on auto (F5 = load setup defaults in BIOS). Look what it's doing in games, these 3500-3600MHz drops weren't there before, more boost fakery in action: 




(may have to look in fullscreen, it' recorded 1:1 from a 3440x1440 screen).


----------



## Grin

If you have 3900x be expected that only first six cores from the first chiplet are able to boost till 4.5-4.6 The cores from the second chiplet can get only 4.2-4.3 maximum. The quality of chiplets in 3900x is not equal.
You can use windows affinity or lasso software to check the ability of each core to boost separately in any single core benchmark.


----------



## Martin778

That is a long known issue with 1 chiplet being crap on the 3900X, 3950X is rumored to have both chiplets at high boosts.
The problem is that it boosts, then drops to base clock, boosts again and so on.
I just wish they'd leave the thing alone as it was before. Stable 4200-4250MHz, no fakery with unsustainable, nanosecond boosts.


----------



## Grin

Checking the single core boost without affinity will show you nothing because lots of threads will be running out of a target core. If you want to see each core separately in single core benchmark, I would recommend to use power saver plan with 50% and 87% cpu min and run core by core using affinity. So you can get the entire picture


----------



## TraumatikOC

Just flashed F5A on my Xtreme, my cinebench20 score went from 7098 to 7165. My cpuz single score 543.0 multi score 8218.9. HWinfo shows Core #1 clock 4625.5, Core #2 just hit 4600.5 typing this, rest of cores 4575 to 4400.5 on CCD0, CCD1 4325.5 on all cores, before was hitting around 4400.5 (possibly slower now). Peak voltage is still 1.50v, minimum voltage 0.200v. 



Ryzen master shows C03 C09 gold stars, C06 C11 silver stars. I know i can tweak ram but wanted to run default for testing.



Settings = no pbo ( i found that theres 2 places to set / disable PBO ) XMP on, ram voltage 1.35 manual ( still shows 1.38 to 1.39v in bios, ryzen master still reporting 1.35v, also right after flashing bios ram voltage reports in bios 1.28 even tho default shoud be 1.20 ?), cpu voltage set to normal not auto. Windows power plan Ryzen balanced, nothing running in backround, waited 2 minutes on desktop before running CB20.


----------



## Midian

Alright my G.Skill 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL16 Trident Z Neo are finally here and the award for biggest package for a small item goes to Inet.se, now all I need is the 3950X


----------



## LiquidHaus

TraumatikOC said:


> Just flashed F5A on my Xtreme, my cinebench20 score went from 7098 to 7165. My cpuz single score 543.0 multi score 8218.9. HWinfo shows Core #1 clock 4625.5, Core #2 just hit 4600.5 typing this, rest of cores 4575 to 4400.5 on CCD0, CCD1 4325.5 on all cores, before was hitting around 4400.5 (possibly slower now). Peak voltage is still 1.50v, minimum voltage 0.200v.
> 
> 
> 
> Ryzen master shows C03 C09 gold stars, C06 C11 silver stars. I know i can tweak ram but wanted to run default for testing.
> 
> 
> 
> Settings = no pbo ( i found that theres 2 places to set / disable PBO ) XMP on, ram voltage 1.35 manual ( still shows 1.38 to 1.39v in bios, ryzen master still reporting 1.35v, also right after flashing bios ram voltage reports in bios 1.28 even tho default shoud be 1.20 ?), cpu voltage set to normal not auto. Windows power plan Ryzen balanced, nothing running in backround, waited 2 minutes on desktop before running CB20.


Good to hear you're seeing improved performance on the beta bios. I've yet to flash it. I haven't had virtually any issues with any overclocking or bios issues for either the CPU or the board.

Currently I've got all 12c running 4.4ghz and they always hit that frequency and hold it if the program demands it. This is with F3e. So I'm slightly hesitant to flash over to the beta F5a.


----------



## OCmember

LiquidHaus said:


> Good to hear you're seeing improved performance on the beta bios. I've yet to flash it. I haven't had virtually any issues with any overclocking or bios issues for either the CPU or the board.
> 
> Currently I've got all 12c running 4.4ghz and they always hit that frequency and hold it if the program demands it. This is with F3e. So I'm slightly hesitant to flash over to the beta F5a.


I wouldn't. I'd wait till after Sept or when that beta bios matures a little bit more. 

How's the temps while maintaining 4.4Ghz?


----------



## Martin778

I'm considering selling my Zen2, have had it since launch but to me AGESA's are getting worse because of pressure from the community and AMD trying to avoid a big lawsuit due to Boost-gate. I just tried Aida64 stress test and It's now occassionaly bouncing to 94-95*C peaks on the biggest BeQuiet air cooler there is, the DRP4. 
To me this is unnacceptable, running a PC that is strained to the absolute max by default.


----------



## Grin

It’s understandable, Martin, because Zen2 is a pure beta product not suitable at this moment for serious 24/7 workloads. I am afraid that I will need to wait with my 2700x until Zen3, if 3950x will be the same quality as 3900x


----------



## Martin778

The worst thing is that it really does perform well, but the issues are killing the fun.


----------



## OCmember

Martin778 said:


> The worst thing is that it really does perform well, but the issues are killing the fun.


Keep trying man, you'll figure something out. I had to lower my i7 970 from a static 4.375GHz to 4GHz and my temps dropped a very good amount. Been running all cores at that speed using 1.375v static, when I dropped to 4GHz and turned on HT the temps actually dropped ~12*C to around 58*C during gaming in 80F ambient and low to mid 40's at idle (@ 1.360v)

I'm still waiting to pick up a Ryzen Matisse cpu


----------



## Martin778

Well that would mean I have to underclock/undervolt a stock CPU...I didn't even touch PBO.


----------



## oakfig

Has anyone tried this RAM in their Xtreme yet? 
*G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C14D-16GTZN *


----------



## Chito

oakfig said:


> Has anyone tried this RAM in their Xtreme yet?
> *G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C14D-16GTZN *


No, this was out of stock when I bought, so I ended up with:

G.SKILL Trident Z Royal Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16Q-32GTRS

I've improved timing past defaults using the calculator safe settings at 3600, and tightened a bit on a few and then run up to 3733 at 16-16-16-35 at 1.35V with good results (only one error in long term memtest86 which I can probably fix...test 8). I think it will go farther, just haven't tried too hard to tweak up timings while bios's are being rev'd quickly.

I'm kind of waiting on F5 final before spending too much more time tweaking; I'm still running F3 at the moment.


----------



## OCmember

Martin778 said:


> Well that would mean I have to underclock/undervolt a stock CPU...I didn't even touch PBO.


Like I said keep trying


----------



## Martin778

I'm trying very hard, to sell it it. LOL.
Yeah probably gonna skip Zen2 alltogether and drop back to a second-hand 9600/9700k and push it to 5GHz.


----------



## Billy McDowell

oakfig said:


> Has anyone tried this RAM in their Xtreme yet?
> *G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C14D-16GTZN *


I run that ram no problems really i have mine running at 3800 1900 1:1:1 ratio small issues with booting but fine tune adjustments will get you cl14 basically with dram calculator. i will be happy to give you my settings i am using but i am also on 4.3ghz all cores. 14-16-14-28-42. I can run this at ddr 3800 1900 but i am on 1866 only because i never had time finish my adjustments in bios. When i was running a earlier bios i has 0 issues on 3800 but the new bios made me fine tune alot more for some reason so in my case it seems to be a bios issue more then an actual hardware issue. something they changed made my **** ****. I have 0 issue in my 3900x idk what people complain about. my **** is just as fast as 9900k single thread and faster in multi. I can overclock more but im not on water. My cpu can handle 4.4 all cores but i have to jack the voltage up alot. I am at 1..35vcore but I have been able to run this at 1.325vcore until bios changes.... so i am not sure what the bios updates have done making things more difficult for me but its not the hardware. Zen 2 is only bad for people who dont know how to squeeze everything out of it because they expect pbo and xfr to do the work for them and while thats good and dandy amd sets a safe level for everyone which is fine but I can manually set things up myself and understand everything about my pc. Honestly if your gonna build your own pc you should learn how to overclock it the oldschool way. I am 34 I started building computers when I was around 10. I am not a extreme overclocker but I get the max amount then dial back 100mhz usually on purpose thats my safe point.


----------



## Martin778

Well you know what is going on, they are bouncing at the verge of instability with the new AGESA. That's why I'm losing hope in this platform, to me they've went too far already with clocks/temperatures/voltages and this whole launch feels like a beta test bed.


----------



## LiquidHaus

OCmember said:


> I wouldn't. I'd wait till after Sept or when that beta bios matures a little bit more.
> 
> How's the temps while maintaining 4.4Ghz?


Sounds good to me. I'll hold off.

Max temps I'll see the entire night is 70c flat.

That being said, I do know how hot these run, but I have a sneaking suspicion my waterblock mount isn't perfect. I want to remove it and reapply paste and try it again. I have so much heat dissipation in my loop that it's causing me to think that though. 560mm, 480mm, 420mm, 360mm, and a 240mm all in one loop, and the 420mm is the only radiator that isn't receiving fresh air. So temps sometimes bother me simply because of the kit I have in my rig. Any other proc I've thrown at it always stays below 60c with max overclocks.

I've seen everyone have quite high temps though so I'll just chalk it up to these running hotter than the average proc.


----------



## oakfig

Billy McDowell said:


> I run that ram no problems really i have mine running at 3800 1900 1:1:1 ratio small issues with booting but fine tune adjustments will get you cl14 basically with dram calculator. i will be happy to give you my settings i am using but i am also on 4.3ghz all cores. 14-16-14-28-42. I can run this at ddr 3800 1900 but i am on 1866 only because i never had time finish my adjustments in bios. When i was running a earlier bios i has 0 issues on 3800 but the new bios made me fine tune alot more for some reason so in my case it seems to be a bios issue more then an actual hardware issue. something they changed made my **** ****. I have 0 issue in my 3900x idk what people complain about. my **** is just as fast as 9900k single thread and faster in multi. I can overclock more but im not on water. My cpu can handle 4.4 all cores but i have to jack the voltage up alot. I am at 1..35vcore but I have been able to run this at 1.325vcore until bios changes.... so i am not sure what the bios updates have done making things more difficult for me but its not the hardware. Zen 2 is only bad for people who dont know how to squeeze everything out of it because they expect pbo and xfr to do the work for them and while thats good and dandy amd sets a safe level for everyone which is fine but I can manually set things up myself and understand everything about my pc. Honestly if your gonna build your own pc you should learn how to overclock it the oldschool way. I am 34 I started building computers when I was around 10. I am not a extreme overclocker but I get the max amount then dial back 100mhz usually on purpose thats my safe point.



Thanks man!! Thats some great info! I think I agree with you on all the Bios stuff. PBO/XFR is a waste of time for me right now. Maybe after they get all the kinks worked out it"ll do a little better. 4.250 is best I can get on all core. I'm on air as well. I actually had good luck with the ryzen master set to auto overclock. It would stay around 4.3 to 4.5 back and forth in games. If i wind up getting this RAM in the near future I'll check back. Appreciate it man!


----------



## oakfig

@Chito I have the same except for 16G. I cannot run mine at 3600 no mater how i set it. XMP on/off, manually set..... tried everything. It will do it fine, but upon next boot it will be at 2666 everytime. I'm running at 3400 with the ryzen extreme calculator settings.


----------



## OCmember

Martin778 said:


> Well you know what is going on, they are bouncing at the verge of instability with the new AGESA. That's why I'm losing hope in this platform, to me they've went too far already with clocks/temperatures/voltages and this whole launch feels like a beta test bed.


I think you had your fun. Sucks that things didn't turn out for you the way you had hoped. I already committed to the Extreme motherboard and it's non-refundable so X570 is my next platform. I think the saving grace will be Zen3 in 2020, so I might just get a 3600 for now and do what I normally do and that's overclock from the bios on all cores. 

Good luck!


----------



## Chito

oakfig said:


> @Chito I have the same except for 16G. I cannot run mine at 3600 no mater how i set it. XMP on/off, manually set..... tried everything. It will do it fine, but upon next boot it will be at 2666 everytime. I'm running at 3400 with the ryzen extreme calculator settings.


I have got my kit stable at 3800 with DRAM calc "fast" settings. I have some issues with getting it to boot every time, but after it does it's seemingly rock solid (1000% membench). Hoping there is a training voltage or something I can tweak to fix boot issues, about half the time it fails to boot and ends up in the backup bios, and I have to turn the PSU switch off, wait, and then reboot to get it to come up.

Read BW at just over 60GB/s latency sub 64ns.

3900X with PBO/AOC on.

While tweaking settings, I did have that occur sometimes where it forgot to come up with the XMP profile, but they stopped at some point. Are you on the latest bios (F5a)?

EDIT: Matthew-GBT said the following in the General x570 thread: 

"On another note I could not find the post to quote, but we identified and fixed an issue where setting your RAM's RGB causes the memory to default back to 2133. The fix will be baked into next set of BETA BIOS, probably next week."

https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-235.html#post28134180

I uninstalled everything related to blinkenlights management early on in the OC process, so that is probably when my issues went away. I recommend you do the same for now.


----------



## Doddyss

*Slow boot times*

hello people, I am wondering if anyone can help, I have the xtreme and a 3800x with a gen 4 corsair mp600 nvme ssd and my boot or post times are extremely slow and its very frustrating to the point I want to send everything back, I have tried various different methods to try and fix the problem but having no luck and wanted to know if anyone has had the same problem or knows a fix?? thanks.


----------



## OCmember

Anyone using a Noctua NH-D15 on their Extreme? Was wondering if there were any issues with ram kits or any clearance problems,

Thanks


----------



## prsnlcrcl

Doddyss said:


> hello people, I am wondering if anyone can help, I have the xtreme and a 3800x with a gen 4 corsair mp600 nvme ssd and my boot or post times are extremely slow and its very frustrating to the point I want to send everything back, I have tried various different methods to try and fix the problem but having no luck and wanted to know if anyone has had the same problem or knows a fix?? thanks.



I do not have the Corsair MP600 drive, but I do have an Aorus PCIe 4 NVMe as my boot drive and have not had any issues. In my monitoring of the general Gigabyte X570 motherboard thread, however, I have seen multiple people posting about issues booting due to memory and/or NVMe issues. Sorry things are not working well for you. How long are you boot/post times? I will say there is a bit of a delay to when it actually starts booting for me, but it only takes about 8 seconds for me once it gets to the booting point. It does probably take about 20 seconds or so to even get to the booting point for me as well. Is that what you are experiencing?


----------



## MoDeNa

What it is the highest chipset temperature of this motherboard under heavy and intense work load? Will affect this to m.2 SSD installed drives that use the motherboard heatsink as disipation method?

I am thinking in moving to this board coupled with a 3900x and temps under long and heavy work load are a concern for me.

Many thanks!


----------



## Billy McDowell

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/272035812277878785/625876837272256538/unknown.png


----------



## wingman99

oakfig said:


> @Chito I have the same except for 16G. I cannot run mine at 3600 no mater how i set it. XMP on/off, manually set..... tried everything. It will do it fine, but upon next boot it will be at 2666 everytime. I'm running at 3400 with the ryzen extreme calculator settings.


Gigabyte will retrain the memory speed lower when training fails.


----------



## Xdgez

Doddyss said:


> hello people, I am wondering if anyone can help, I have the xtreme and a 3800x with a gen 4 corsair mp600 nvme ssd and my boot or post times are extremely slow and its very frustrating to the point I want to send everything back, I have tried various different methods to try and fix the problem but having no luck and wanted to know if anyone has had the same problem or knows a fix?? thanks.


I made a post earlier how I had better results, experimenting with manual OC settings for my 3700x. What I didn't mention was the multiple issues I faced trying to solve it thru trial and error as it would be too lengthy.

In short.
Set your SOC voltage manually. For me 1.15 to 1.18v works. Do Single or double steps until u get a flawless boot/reboot into windows with no delay.

In windows, if your usb devices are not working, your SOC settings are not stable. 

CPU multiplier. My 3700X. The sweet spot is 42 at the moment at 1.381v CPU Voltage.

Dram voltage /XMP profile I used to stick to 1.35v but I realized I can bring it up to 1.39v. Still testing. 3200 CL14.

CPU/VRM settings u can leave it auto, though u can experiment with it.

On F5A bios.


----------



## prsnlcrcl

I noticed that BIOS version F5c is available here...


https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-beta-bios.html


Has anyone tried that version yet?


----------



## OCmember

prsnlcrcl said:


> I noticed that BIOS version F5c is available here...
> 
> 
> https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-beta-bios.html
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried that version yet?


Just stick with what's on the official site for the Extreme

https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-XTREME-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios


----------



## MoDeNa

Hi,

I bought this motherboard and I am trying to see how to disable some features within bios (e.g. bluetooth, wifi,...) 

I might be blind but I can't see any option within the bios to disable this features.

Additionally, may be I'm still not familiar with this bios, but how can Infinity Fabric speed be modified e.g to 1900 Mhz? I can't find the option.

Many thanks!


----------



## Nighthog

I tested F5c.

Not much different than F5b other than it maybe fixed the every other Vsoc voltage setting functions as they should again?

In the main General X570 Gigabyte board thread there was reported that Vsoc voltage was bugged in some versions. Every other voltage setting would fail and set the default voltage or reset your settings. I kinda was suspecting that was the case on F5b and some earlier ones but this one [F5c] doesn't seem to have that issue. 
I got 1.106V would fail as would 1.018V etc but 1.112 worked as did 1.125V. Now all voltages seem to apply correctly. It was only present on a few versions, seems there was a bug introduced now fixed with this latest one.


----------



## Deepcuts

New AMD user after many many years of only Intel CPU's.
Using Gigabyte X570 Aorus Xtreme with an AMD 3800x. All settings stock but XMP 3600. fan curves and disabled on-board audio.
Nothing but strange problems with this board.
Randomly, the 10 GB Aquantia network card will not show up in Windows. Need to power down, unplug the power cord for at least 30 seconds to fix it.
Randomly, BIOS navigation with keyboard and mouse is very very sluggish. ~ 5 seconds to register a keystroke.
Slow USB keyboard and mouse activation after Windows desktop already loaded. Just like with an ancient Asus+4770K form medieval ages.
Got a strange freeze during AIDA64 testing and had to re-flash the BIOS to get it running again.
When I clear the CMOS via the button on the back IO panel, the board will just go straight to OS boot without any warning that I just cleared CMOS. I got the warning only when I enter BIOS the 1st time after clear CMOS. 100% of the time after a clear CMOS the BIOS will react very very slow to input.
The BIOS is a mess. Same settings under different menus. Almost all settings without a description. Feels like an alpha version made by a company that just got into making motherboards.

I get that the board has awesome power delivery, but this is not the reason I bought it. Far from it.
I bought it for the integrated 10 Gbps network, lack of chipset fan, apparent strong build quality and it seems, because of all those fake reviews all over the internet that only covers the good parts but never the problems.
The performance looks decent (coming from a i7 8700k @4.7 Ghz all cores), but this is a far cry from what I have imagined it would be.
I just hope Gigabyte gets their act together fast and fixes this mess.


----------



## MoDeNa

I had no issue with the board since first start. Mine came with F2 bios and updated directly to F5b. The board looks rock solid and none of the issues you mentioned seem to appear in my case.

Did you upload to latest bios? What kind of RAM modules are you using?

EDIT: Could you please post full system specs to try to figure out what can it be?


----------



## Deepcuts

In case somebody is asking themselves if Gigabyte cheap out on the SSD thermal pads, I just tested and the answer is: a bit.
Room temperature: 25 deg. Celsius. All case and AIO fans at constant speed.
Factory thermal pad with a Gigabyte Aorus 1 TB SSD PCIe 4.0 in my setup results in idle temperature of ~40 deg. Celsius and max. of ~70 deg. Celsius (as reported by the SSD)
Swapped the factory pad with an Alphacool 14 W/mk pad and now my idle temperature is ~33-35 deg. Celsius and a max of ~63 deg. Celsius.

The pad from Alphacool is a bit pricey at around 30 eur and for ~ 5-7 deg. Celsius might not be worth it for everyone.


----------



## Grin

@Deepcuts
It looks like a memory problem, your memory is not stable and may cause random problems which you described here.


----------



## Deepcuts

Grin said:


> @Deepcuts
> It looks like a memory problem, your memory is not stable and may cause random problems which you described here.


The KIT is rated for 3600 18 22 22 42 and so far is rock stable.
Even tested the KIT at 3600 16 18 18 38 @ 1.35V and still no issues.
It is not the RAM.

Also, just say: "your memory might not be stable" instead of "your memory is not stable".


----------



## Panndaaa

*Ram Overclock weaker on X570 board*

Specs: 
3900x, Bios settings are stock besides ram voltage and SOC Voltage

X570 Xtreme - F5C Bios

Trident Z Royal F4-4000C19D-32GTRS - I have my sticks in A2 and B2 slots

I don't know if the other specs matter but if they do I'll update accordingly 

Anyways I recently picked up this Xtreme motherboard and for some reason, ram OC is worse than my X470 Crosshair VII Hero.

I was able to hit 3800CL15 on the crosshair mobo but I can't get past 3600 on the Xtreme. Both mobos can do 1900FLCK aswell. 

I had my ram voltage @1.5v for both mobos, SOC @1.2v for Xtreme and 1.15 for the crosshair.

Is my new mobo faulty or is it something else? 

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Nighthog

@Panndaaa

If you just did a straight copy-paste of settings you can try to change some settings, it's obviously not liking something you set. No motherboard works the same with regard to memory. 

Try a different procODT and different Data Bus configuration. I usually have seen these need to differ for different board vendors to a extent. 

CL15 needs GDM:disabled and that can be a problem. Not all boards are as easy to use with that disabled. Start with enabled first and even CL level to rule out it's just the board not liking to use GDM:disabled as a start. GDM:disabled can be tricky to find the right settings to use if it's stable at all in the end.


----------



## Panndaaa

Nighthog said:


> @Panndaaa
> 
> If you just did a straight copy-paste of settings you can try to change some settings, it's obviously not liking something you set. No motherboard works the same with regard to memory.
> 
> Try a different procODT and different Data Bus configuration. I usually have seen these need to differ for different board vendors to a extent.
> 
> CL15 needs GDM:disabled and that can be a problem. Not all boards are as easy to use with that disabled. Start with enabled first and even CL level to rule out it's just the board not liking to use GDM:disabled as a start. GDM:disabled can be tricky to find the right settings to use if it's stable at all in the end.


I tried the stuff you recommended but it was no go I might just go buy some Trident Z Neo ram unless I can solve this


----------



## Dphotog

Panndaaa said:


> I tried the stuff you recommended but it was no go I might just go buy some Trident Z Neo ram unless I can solve this


instead of buying new ram unless you can return current ones you can also try 3733mhz but on a tighter timings I myself couldnt for the life of me keep 3800 without having my bios reset one out of 5/6 reboots even though it would pass all stress tests. Once I gave up on 3800 i tightened 3733mhz to cl 14 and Ive never had any problems. Granted it at 1.52v but im ok with 1.52v Considering what Ive read and seen from other people with Voltages.


----------



## Panndaaa

Dphotog said:


> instead of buying new ram unless you can return current ones you can also try 3733mhz but on a tighter timings I myself couldnt for the life of me keep 3800 without having my bios reset one out of 5/6 reboots even though it would pass all stress tests. Once I gave up on 3800 i tightened 3733mhz to cl 14 and Ive never had any problems. Granted it at 1.52v but im ok with 1.52v Considering what Ive read and seen from other people with Voltages.


I managed to get 3800 booted but it had abysmal timings and when I tried to tighten them windows would crash. I'll try 3733 later today once I get a chance but If that doesn't work I might end up buying that 3800CL14 ram g skill announced, unfortunately.


----------



## MoDeNa

Deepcuts said:


> In case somebody is asking themselves if Gigabyte cheap out on the SSD thermal pads, I just tested and the answer is: a bit.
> Room temperature: 25 deg. Celsius. All case and AIO fans at constant speed.
> Factory thermal pad with a Gigabyte Aorus 1 TB SSD PCIe 4.0 in my setup results in idle temperature of ~40 deg. Celsius and max. of ~70 deg. Celsius (as reported by the SSD)
> Swapped the factory pad with an Alphacool 14 W/mk pad and now my idle temperature is ~33-35 deg. Celsius and a max of ~63 deg. Celsius.
> 
> The pad from Alphacool is a bit pricey at around 30 eur and for ~ 5-7 deg. Celsius might not be worth it for everyone.


Thanks for the info. I bought a Corsair MP600 1TB PCIe 4.0 and tested it with the stock heatsink, and idle temps were around 45-47ºC. Doing some benches (Crystalmark, ASS SSD benchmark,...) temp raised to 63-65º C. I quited the stock heatsink and installed the m.2 directly with the board heatsink (top slot) and the temps decreased to around 40ºC idle and 56-58ºC with benchmark tests.

I will also try with the thermal pad you mentioned. I realized that there is another one of 17w/mk.

Many thanks for sharing your test results!

EDIT: BTW, which is the thickness of the thermalpads used to cool the m.2 SSDs?


----------



## Deepcuts

MoDeNa said:


> EDIT: BTW, which is the thickness of the thermalpads used to cool the m.2 SSDs?


The Alphacool 14W/mK is 1 mm
The Alphacool 17W/mK is 0.5 mm
The stock one on the board is 1 mm


----------



## MoDeNa

Deepcuts said:


> The Alphacool 14W/mK is 1 mm
> The Alphacool 17W/mK is 0.5 mm
> The stock one on the board is 1 mm


Many thanks for your answer. I found Alphacool 17W/mK 1.0 mm in their web: https://www.alphacool.com/shop/waer...icht-waermeleitpad-17w/mk-120x20x1mm-2-stueck

I will try with one of this although the temperatures improvement vs 14W/mK I guess should be marginal


----------



## OCmember

Finally getting around to building. I've got the CPU installed on the Extreme. I made sure I had the correctly placed motherboard standoffs. Or are they called risers? Anyways the three along the top of the motherboard (by the cpu) properly fit with the screws, but I'm having trouble with more than half of the rest. It seems there is a significant amount of space between the motherboard and the risers that results in the screws not being able to catch the thread on the risers. Has anyone come across this with this motherboard? I'm afraid if I try n force the screws to catch the riser, tightening it will crack the board or any trace routes within the board.


----------



## Deepcuts

OCmember said:


> Finally getting around to building. I've got the CPU installed on the Extreme. I made sure I had the correctly placed motherboard standoffs. Or are they called risers? Anyways the three along the top of the motherboard (by the cpu) properly fit with the screws, but I'm having trouble with more than half of the rest. It seems there is a significant amount of space between the motherboard and the risers that results in the screws not being able to catch the thread on the risers. Has anyone come across this with this motherboard? I'm afraid if I try n force the screws to catch the riser, tightening it will crack the board or any trace routes within the board.


No such issues with the Fractal Design R6 case
I think there is something on the case pushing on the motherboard.
The back IO panel aligns with the case?


----------



## OCmember

I had to physically push the back part of the case closer to the motherboard bringing the standoffs to the motherboard. Should have installed into my Lian Li case PC-A20 but I decided to use my 900D cause of the Black themed motherboard.


----------



## OCmember

Is anyone having issues with the 10Gbit Aquantia onboard NIC ? Windows/device manager says it's having a problem starting


----------



## MoDeNa

OCmember said:


> Is anyone having issues with the 10Gbit Aquantia onboard NIC ? Windows/device manager says it's having a problem starting


Mines works perfectly. Try to update its firmware as @MartPwnS mentioned some post above. 

PS: This is the link where you can find the instructions to update it: https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comment...for_owners_of/


----------



## OCmember

MacMus said:


> is anyone planning to get this board for 3950x


I think some people already have bought this board and either bought a chip and will upgrade to the 3950X later when it's released, or they have bought the board and are still waiting till it's released to build.


----------



## OCmember

MoDeNa said:


> Mines works perfectly. Try to update its firmware as @MartPwnS mentioned some post above.
> 
> PS: This is the link where you can find the instructions to update it: https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comment...for_owners_of/


Thank you for the reply. Sometimes threads are so long we don't read through them (tl:dr), have a good day


----------



## MoDeNa

MacMus said:


> is anyone planning to get this board for 3950x


Which are your concerns about the 3950x and the X570 Aorus Xtreme?


----------



## Deepcuts

OCmember said:


> Is anyone having issues with the 10Gbit Aquantia onboard NIC ? Windows/device manager says it's having a problem starting


I had lots of issues with the 10G nic. The nic just disappears and have to unplug the whole system for ~30 seconds to fix it.
Might still have issues with it, but I stopped paying attention/not using it anymore.


----------



## OCmember

Deepcuts said:


> I had lots of issues with the 10G nic. The nic just disappears and have to unplug the whole system for ~30 seconds to fix it.
> Might still have issues with it, but I stopped paying attention/not using it anymore.


Thanks for the reply. I've enabled the Intel i211 adapter and it seems to be working fine, no issues so far, although it's only been less than 3hrs of usage. I'm going to eventually install the new firmware for the 10Gbit adapter. I'd like to see if it offers any further benefits over the Intel i211 adapter.


----------



## Poppapete

Device manger says mine wasn't working so I got the drivers from Gigabyte but still no go. Then got them from Aquantia ( now owned by Marvell) and all good. Have not tried the firmware update as I always leave things alone when they are working. I have an ASUS X99 with Aquantia 10G on board and a server with Aquantia 10G PCI card and these too did not work until I installed the drivers direct from the manufacturer. My local network runs at close to 10G speeds.


----------



## MoDeNa

Anyone tried the F10c bios released today?

Update AMD AGESA 1.0.0.4 B
Improve system boot time
Improve RAID function compatibility
Add AMD Raven Ridge APU (Ryzen 2400G/ 2200G) support

It seems much similar to F10a but fixing boot issues with Xonar sound cards. I don't have PCIe soundcards so I think I will stay with F10a.


----------



## MartB

f10c is fine for me


----------



## Grin

Disappointed with 3950X reviews I was waiting for nothing Now I guess 3800x will be better for my tasks.


----------



## Clemuns

MartPwnS said:


> f10c is fine for me


F10c does not seem to perform as well for me as F5a.

I would regularly hit a 4650mhz boost on my 3900X with F5a. F10c seems to run about 100 mhz slower.


----------



## MartB

I bought my xtreme and flashed f10a and then f10c as soon as i got it and im not in the mood to compare. But my hwinfo shows 4650mhz on 2 cores and slightly less on the others. (https://i.imgur.com/pzjyH0x.png)

So yeah not sure whats up with f10a-c but its fine for me atm, with a slight undervolt and medium pbo settings (stock limits with 5x scalar and 75mhz override) my cinebench 20 scores (7419 and 529) are really competitive to what i find here in the forum. (not taking all core OC into account)


----------



## Medizinmann

MartPwnS said:


> I bought my xtreme and flashed f10a and then f10c as soon as i got it and im not in the mood to compare. But my hwinfo shows 4650mhz on 2 cores and slightly less on the others. (https://i.imgur.com/pzjyH0x.png)
> 
> So yeah not sure whats up with f10a-c but its fine for me atm, with a slight undervolt and medium pbo settings (stock limits with 5x scalar and 75mhz override) my cinebench 20 scores (7419 and 529) are really competitive to what i find here in the forum. (not taking all core OC into account)


Stock limits mean Auto or 0 or Motherboard?
I assume auto as anything else in EDC than 0 will kill PBO, because of the infamous PBO-BUG…

Your numbers look good – for me PBO work also fine in F10c.

Most Problems with F10c arise because of the changes in memory training and EDC set in BIOS to another value than 0.

F10a had a lot of problems with Audio Cards.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

Clemuns said:


> F10c does not seem to perform as well for me as F5a.
> 
> I would regularly hit a 4650mhz boost on my 3900X with F5a. F10c seems to run about 100 mhz slower.


What are your PBO Settings in BIOS?

You must set EDC to auto or 0 (not Motherboard or anything else then 0) - otherwise PBO/Boost will suffer…

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## MartB

Medizinmann said:


> Stock limits mean Auto or 0 or Motherboard?
> I assume auto as anything else in EDC than 0 will kill PBO, because of the infamous PBO-BUG…
> 
> Your numbers look good – for me PBO work also fine in F10c.
> 
> Most Problems with F10c arise because of the changes in memory training and EDC set in BIOS to another value than 0.
> 
> F10a had a lot of problems with Audio Cards.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


I set everything to 0


----------



## Medizinmann

MartPwnS said:


> I set everything to 0


For max performance you should set TDC and PPT to motherboard limits (1300/700).

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## MartB

Medizinmann said:


> For max performance you should set TDC and PPT to motherboard limits (1300/700).
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


I did but im 100% edc limited sadly so no difference made there, waiting for gigabyte to fix it.


----------



## OCmember

Seems there is a new bios for the Xtreme, F10. Not too detailed in it's description.


----------



## MoDeNa

I updated as it is non beta and all is working fine. You can OC by CCD separately but I have no clue on other changes introduced in this new version


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## rkinslo

*Has anyone tried new bios F10 9.49 MB 2019/11/21 ? for Gigabyte x570 AORUS MASTER*

Hello all,


Has anyone tried new bios F10 9.49 MB 2019/11/21 ? On the Gigabyte x570 AORUS MASTER ?

sorry tried to delete


----------



## OCmember

rkinslo said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried new bios F10 9.49 MB 2019/11/21 ? On the Gigabyte x570 AORUS MASTER ?


Not to be rude or anything but this discussion is about the Aorus Xtreme. You might be able to find some info over here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-amd-motherboards/1728360-gigabyte-x570-aorus-owners-thread.html


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

I am use F10 and so far very happy with all, maybe you guys could share a few speed tests


----------



## Nighthog

I've been using F10 today and I appreciate the new options available in the new AGESA versions. Though not yet tested most of them.
Gotta try that per CCX OC sometime. 

Either way my 4x8Gb 4266Mhz RAM OC still works as it did before which is important as it's walking on the Razor edge of stability with me. Actually works better as I have seemingly less issues with restarts and boots when it refuses to train memory requiring me to reload my profile. Was a big annoyance on earlier ones but this one nudged it in the right direction for a better experience. 

I'm happy thus far with the increase in stability and no issues encountered.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

I did use the new settings with the 1.1 universal power plan from 1usmus incl. the Ram calculator and got more boost so maybe you should look into this...


----------



## Deepcuts

Anybody noticed an increased in power consumption with BIOS F10?
At least in my case, I can see an increase in idle power draw of about 9W, as reported by my APC UPS, no matter the BIOS settings.


----------



## Medizinmann

Hello,

finally I found time to Upgrade to F10 from F10c and do some testing.

After some tweaking the performance is actually better than ever – especially efficiency wise!
I get higher benchmarks in Z-CPU(557 Single and 8660 Multi) und CB20(7540 Multi) as well as in 3D-Marks Time Spy(13524 for CPU).
…while the CPU is still drawing less power (max. 177W – before up to 220W)
The PBO-Bug is still there and EDC needs to be set to 0 when using PBO (TDC+PPT set to motherboards max).
But this taken into account I see Boost override working for the first time and my 3900x BOOST up to 4,7 GHz!

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## MoDeNa

Impressive @Medizinmann. I've never seen a 3900x boosting up to 4.7 GHz

How did you do to remove wattage limit? My limit is always on 145w even if I set to 0 the PBO parameters (EDC, TDC and PPT).

Many thanks!


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Medizinmann said:


> Hello,
> 
> finally I found time to Upgrade to F10 from F10c and do some testing.
> 
> After some tweaking the performance is actually better than ever – especially efficiency wise!
> I get higher benchmarks in Z-CPU(557 Single and 8660 Multi) und CB20(7540 Multi) as well as in 3D-Marks Time Spy(13524 for CPU).
> …while the CPU is still drawing less power (max. 177W – before up to 220W)
> The PBO-Bug is still there and EDC needs to be set to 0 when using PBO (TDC+PPT set to motherboards max).
> But this taken into account I see Boost override working for the first time and my 3900x BOOST up to 4,7 GHz!
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


wow nice i got 555 and 8516 on stock setting, would be happy to see your settings in detail so i can try also to get this working thanks for posting

and try the latest CPU-Z maybe there is a higher number even you see then... 1.90 is what i use...


----------



## Medizinmann

MoDeNa said:


> Impressive @Medizinmann. I've never seen a 3900x boosting up to 4.7 GHz
> 
> How did you do to remove wattage limit? My limit is always on 145w even if I set to 0 the PBO parameters (EDC, TDC and PPT).
> 
> Many thanks!


Later it even boosted to 4,7GHz on two cores! :thumb:
Well we must set EDC to 0 because of the infamous PBO-Bug with AGESA 1.0.0.4 B, but you should set motherboard max limits for PPT (1300W) and TDC(700A) to give your CPU more headroom.
I hope they fix this some time... 
I also use a slight OC on BCLK to 102,2 Mhz which helps a lot with BOOST
My other setting are a -0,1V Offset for CPU Voltage, hyperscalar x10, overboost 25MHz.
And all VRM settings maxed out…

And use 50ms read time on HWInfo to get more correct values… ;-)
And as always stop all unnecessary background processes before you bench…



X570-3900X-DE said:


> wow nice i got 555 and 8516 on stock setting, would be happy to see your settings in detail so i can try also to get this working thanks for posting
> 
> and try the latest CPU-Z maybe there is a higher number even you see then... 1.90 is what i use...


See above…



BTW:I tried 1usmus Power Plan 1.1.
The improvements where marginal for me and 3Dmark got unstable – wouldn’t do a full run! Therfore I stay on the AMD power plan.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## OCmember

I'm running my RAM at 3400MHz cl14,14,14,28 1T. It fails to boot at 1.39v but will boot at 1.4v Is that safe and is it safe to slightly increase it with Ryzen?

It's also in coupled mode (1:1) Is the CPU Vcore SOC safe @ 1.08v?

Oddly F10 keeps my cores resting at 3.6GHz VS 3.875GHz on F10c. Maybe it's due from the high IF @1700?


----------



## MoDeNa

OCmember said:


> I'm running my RAM at 3400MHz cl14,14,14,28 1T. It fails to boot at 1.39v but will boot at 1.4v Is that safe and is it safe to slightly increase it with Ryzen?
> 
> It's also in coupled mode (1:1) Is the CPU Vcore SOC safe @ 1.08v?
> 
> Oddly F10 keeps my cores resting at 3.6GHz VS 3.875GHz on F10c. Maybe it's due from the high IF @1700?


What chips mount your RAM modules? Depending on the chip voltage applied could be different. Samsung b-dies can work perfectly at 1.50v with good air flow. Mines are working at 1.42v without issues and 100% stable overclocked from 3200MHz CL14 to 3800MHz CL16.

I am not familiar with other RAM chips but anything between 1.35v - 1.40v I would say it is safe for every RAM chip.

Higher IF speed (>1800Mhz) could affect boost frecuencies but in your case 1700 Mhz should work fine. From my side I did not find issues with F10 at this respect. Did you try to reset bios to default, load optimal settings and then setup with your parameters?


----------



## OCmember

MoDeNa said:


> What chips mount your RAM modules? Depending on the chip voltage applied could be different. Samsung b-dies can work perfectly at 1.50v with good air flow. Mines are working at 1.42v without issues and 100% stable overclocked from 3200MHz CL14 to 3800MHz CL16.
> 
> I am not familiar with other RAM chips but anything between 1.35v - 1.40v I would say it is safe for every RAM chip.
> 
> Higher IF speed (>1800Mhz) could affect boost frecuencies but in your case 1700 Mhz should work fine. From my side I did not find issues with F10 at this respect. Did you try to reset bios to default, load optimal settings and then setup with your parameters?


Hi, thanks for the reply.

They are Samsung Die-B, spec'd for 4133 CL19 @1.35v and they are on the QVL list for our board. I'm coming from X58 so I'm always thinking the VTT to VDimm voltage relationship. 1usmus' calculator suggests 1.39v min, 1.4 Recommended, 1.41 max. My board will supply 1.404v while set to 1.38v in bios. 

Before I updated to F10 an hour ago I set the bios to Optimized defaults then updated. I haven't done it since I updated the bios. I'll take a run through the bios again and see if anything looks odd. I don't use any of the tweaks for the CPU like PBO etc. Just a plain old IF increase and RAM increase.

EDIT: It just got done testing 13 of the 16GB of ram with memtest and all instances passed over 100%


----------



## MoDeNa

You won't have problems then with your RAM, they can support 1.50v perfectly (this was tested by der8auer). I have set 1.42v in bios for my RAM and I can see some peaks to 1.43v/1.44v, but I guess it has to be with how the software measures this.

Everytime I update the bios I load optimized defaults, reboot and then set my parameters (just RAM ones). If I don't do that bios setup will be with default settings. 

Use your PC normally and check if some core boost to processor specifications. If not we will try to find some solutions.


----------



## OCmember

MoDeNa said:


> You won't have problems then with your RAM, they can support 1.50v perfectly (this was tested by der8auer). I have set 1.42v in bios for my RAM and I can see some peaks to 1.43v/1.44v, but I guess it has to be with how the software measures this.
> 
> Everytime I update the bios I load optimized defaults, reboot and then set my parameters (just RAM ones). If I don't do that bios setup will be with default settings.
> 
> Use your PC normally and check if some core boost to processor specifications. If not we will try to find some solutions.


Thanks again 

While it was running memtest I had HWinfo running and some cores did go beyond my 3800X' 4.5GHz threshold and that's cool. Even if it didn't I'm more curious about the idle speeds right now than the boost speeds. I'll have to go back to the bios and run the Optimized defaults and see what happens, I just hate plugging in all those DRAM parameters, oof


----------



## OCmember

Working on the Optimized Defaults, but something has come up. I've disabled High Precision Event Timer in bios and it keeps showing up in Device Manager. Even after I uninstall HPET. I reboot and it's there again in Device Manager... ???


----------



## MartB

F11 bios is out and running on my board, seems fine so far.


----------



## OCmember

F11


Improve PCIe device compatibility
Improve memory compatibility


----------



## MoDeNa

Also update mine and is working perfectly. No issues from here.


----------



## Medizinmann

MoDeNa said:


> Also update mine and is working perfectly. No issues from here.


Is the PBO-Bug corrected?

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## MoDeNa

Medizinmann said:


> Is the PBO-Bug corrected?
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


No it is not. EDC still needs to be set to "0".


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

did not like it as 3733mhz XMP crashed right away... went back top F10...


----------



## OCmember

Does anyone know what these two things changed, as in a configuration setting or something?

Improve PCIe device compatibility
Improve memory compatibility


----------



## OCmember

Any other verdicts with F11?

For mine I'm seeing higher Memory voltages.


----------



## Medizinmann

Well performance seems on par with F10.

I have to lower VRM-Settings/LLC to get all my other tweaks and Memory OC stable.

Besides that I get a little more performance with less Watts - CB20 Multi tops out at 174W instead of 185W(consistently) while I get 7573 instead of 7540 (while these 30 points could be margin of error).

But I am not finished with testing…

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## OCmember

Is my resolution timer suppose to read 1.0ms, .500ms, and 15.625ms? I always felt it should otherwise my OC would be off, that was on my X58 rig and when I applied more volts it would hit those numbers if it wasn't.

EDIT: also how do I check my ram latency? Does that ram calculator, by 1usmus, do so?


----------



## Medizinmann

OCmember said:


> Is my resolution timer suppose to read 1.0ms, .500ms, and 15.625ms? I always felt it should otherwise my OC would be off, that was on my X58 rig and when I applied more volts it would hit those numbers if it wasn't.
> 
> EDIT: also how do I check my ram latency? Does that ram calculator, by 1usmus, do so?


Yes, DRAM Calc includes a latency test…or use AIDA64.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Zed03

When manual overclocking in bios, regardless of what CPU VCore is set to, my voltage is always stuck at 1.1v when booted into windows. Only way I can change it is through Ryzen Master. Does anyone know what the fck is going on? It's really frustrating.

CPU VCore 1.35v in BIOS, tweeker tab. Immediately after boot:










After typing 1.35 into Ryzen Master and clicking apply:










In BIOS, I tried setting it both via tweeker tab and via manual oc page, and it never works.

Does anyone know what this god awful bios is doing? I'm on f11.


----------



## Nighthog

Zed03 said:


> When manual overclocking in bios, regardless of what CPU VCore is set to, my voltage is always stuck at 1.1v when booted into windows. Only way I can change it is through Ryzen Master. Does anyone know what the fck is going on? It's really frustrating.
> 
> CPU VCore 1.35v in BIOS, tweeker tab. Immediately after boot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After typing 1.35 into Ryzen Master and clicking apply:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In BIOS, I tried setting it both via tweeker tab and via manual oc page, and it never works.
> 
> Does anyone know what this god awful bios is doing? I'm on f11.


You not looking at the right place in HWiNFO for your voltage with manual voltage.

What you are looking at is the requested voltage by the CPU which is different from MANUAL voltage. Which in manual mode is ignored and set by the VRM controller directly regardless what the CPU requests.
I think if you picked 1.350V in BIOS and ON TOP added 1.350V in Ryzen Master you might be running more voltage than you actually want to run.


----------



## Zed03

Nighthog said:


> You not looking at the right place in HWiNFO for your voltage with manual voltage.
> 
> What you are looking at is the requested voltage by the CPU which is different from MANUAL voltage. Which in manual mode is ignored and set by the VRM controller directly regardless what the CPU requests.
> I think if you picked 1.350V in BIOS and ON TOP added 1.350V in Ryzen Master you might be running more voltage than you actually want to run.


Why do I need Ryzen Master to do any manual overclocking? I want to uninstall this garbage and overclock only with BIOS.


----------



## Nighthog

Zed03 said:


> Why do I need Ryzen Master to do any manual overclocking? I want to uninstall this garbage and overclock only with BIOS.


Nothing is hindering from you actually doing it? Ryzen Master isn't a requirement.


----------



## Zed03

Nighthog said:


> Nothing is hindering from you actually doing it? Ryzen Master isn't a requirement.


Could you detail how this is possible if VCore setting in BIOS is ignored in F11 BIOS? Setting the voltage directly doesn't work - what is the point of this setting?

The only thing that works is setting VCore to "NORMAL" and then applying an offset, which seems like a workaround to a bug.


----------



## Midian

Finally got my 3950X and managed to build the rig, specs here https://www.overclock.net/forum/rigbuilder.php?do=rig&action=view&rigid=3851675 

Had serious trouble getting into UEFI but after some spamming on both delete buttons I got in there and updated to F11 so far so good. It runs rather cold which was to be expected since the case is so large. Temps are ranging from around 45-70 depending on whats going on (with idle temps as low as around 38), 70 degrees was full load in multicore test in Cinebench R20, scores seems to be in line with what to expect I even had 9220 one time but forgot to put on save best score. 

Edit: 9295 best score now.


----------



## ugotd8

Q-Flashed to F11 since new build wouldn't post. Sorta works now but only sees two of 4 dimms. I'm using Gskill flareX 3200 (4x8) that just has been working for two years and recently verified with memtest. Screen flashes something about DIMM training on DIMM_1 and then decides to go straight into windows ignoring me mashing the delete key.

I freaking hate RAM detection issues.

Can I Qflash back to a better BIOS? Any suggestions? Thx.

EDIT: Flashed back to F5b and now works sorta OK with 2 DIMMS in A2/B2, as soon as I go to 4 DIMMS I loops 3 times and stops at 'C5'. Reserved.


----------



## Medizinmann

ugotd8 said:


> Q-Flashed to F11 since new build wouldn't post. Sorta works now but only sees two of 4 dimms. I'm using Gskill flareX 3200 (4x8) that just has been working for two years and recently verified with memtest. Screen flashes something about DIMM training on DIMM_1 and then decides to go straight into windows ignoring me mashing the delete key.
> 
> I freaking hate RAM detection issues.
> 
> Can I Qflash back to a better BIOS? Any suggestions? Thx.
> 
> EDIT: Flashed back to F5b and now works sorta OK with 2 DIMMS in A2/B2, as soon as I go to 4 DIMMS I loops 3 times and stops at 'C5'. Reserved.


This shouldn't be an actual thing with AM4 - but did you try to reseat the CPU?

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## ugotd8

Medizinmann said:


> This shouldn't be an actual thing with AM4 - but did you try to reseat the CPU?
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


No, didn't try that. After a quick process of elimination, found that this mobo has a problem with one of the DIMMs. The BIOS complains about a memory training error.


----------



## Nighthog

@ugotd8

So I presume you got a stick of bad memory on your hands? Not the motherboard or cpu?

I've heard about bad Gigabyte boards in the lower tiers for DIMM slots but not the more expensive ones.


----------



## ugotd8

Nighthog said:


> @ugotd8
> 
> So I presume you got a stick of bad memory on your hands? Not the motherboard or cpu?
> 
> I've heard about bad Gigabyte boards in the lower tiers for DIMM slots but not the more expensive ones.


Yes I think that's the case. Well at least I'm sure it's not a DIMM slot issue. The stick in question will not detect in any slot.


----------



## oakfig

Same here, right back to f10!


----------



## ugotd8

Nighthog said:


> You not looking at the right place in HWiNFO for your voltage with manual voltage.
> 
> What you are looking at is the requested voltage by the CPU which is different from MANUAL voltage. Which in manual mode is ignored and set by the VRM controller directly regardless what the CPU requests.
> I think if you picked 1.350V in BIOS and ON TOP added 1.350V in Ryzen Master you might be running more voltage than you actually want to run.


This is actually a problem and not a matter of not looking in the right place. The problem could be cockpit trouble but setting OC to 'all cores' and OC ratio to 42 and Vcore to 1.3 in BIOS should be all that is required for an all core OC setting?

Just like @Zed03 once I set it in RM everything is fine.

Just flashed F10 to see if it went away (was on F11) and it did not. FYI this is right after boot and a CBR20 attempt crashes:


----------



## Nighthog

ugotd8 said:


> This is actually a problem and not a matter of not looking in the right place. The problem could be cockpit trouble but setting OC to 'all cores' and OC ratio to 42 and Vcore to 1.3 in BIOS should be all that is required for an all core OC setting?
> 
> Just like @Zed03 once I set it in RM everything is fine.
> 
> Just flashed F10 to see if it went away (was on F11) and it did not. FYI this is right after boot and a CBR20 attempt crashes:


By that image your running 1.100V to your CPU cores, not much of OC with that.

Where are you applying the voltage and how? 

I know of 3 different ways to apply voltage to the cores at least that all work in different ways.

1st Manual voltage. You set your voltage for example 1.350V.. 2nd is offset voltage +/-0.300V (1.100V stock and you offset from it +/-)

[AMD_OVERCLOCKING] CPU overclocking section where you can set both clock speed and applied voltage. though this section isn't advised by many as if you set something wrong you might need to re-flash BIOS to recover. Here you can set voltage in millivolt, 1350mv = 1.350V. Here you can override the [stock voltage] that is usually 1.100V. You can set it to up to 1.550V here. You can then use it in combo with offset voltage on the main tweaker page for danger voltages. Down-clocking and p-states should work with this setting. 

There is a forth way on the [AMD_CBS] settings page which I haven't used involving the P-states way.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Nighthog said:


> You not looking at the right place in HWiNFO for your voltage with manual voltage.
> 
> What you are looking at is the requested voltage by the CPU which is different from MANUAL voltage. Which in manual mode is ignored and set by the VRM controller directly regardless what the CPU requests.
> I think if you picked 1.350V in BIOS and ON TOP added 1.350V in Ryzen Master you might be running more voltage than you actually want to run.


Nighthog you are correct. It took me a long time to understand the difference between VID and VCore. 
It's true that VID says 1.1V after manual overclock but it doesn't matter, the only place to look is SVI2 TFN (or VROUT) when doing manual voltage.

For your last comment, if you set voltage in RM when doing manual voltage in BIOS, Ryzen master will NOT change the voltage set in BIOS. AFAIK it will always stay on the BIOS voltage.
However, if you set a voltage offset in BIOS with dynamic voltage, you have to take this into account in RM (applying the offset). Just be careful at first when applying and ALWAYS check SVI2 TFN etc.

Again, VID looks very fancy but it's just what the processor thinks he needs (which usually is a little bit too much (0.050V in my case) than needed for stability at given frequence).


----------



## CvP

Anyone running 4x16GB kits @ 3600 (or more) with CL16 or better on this motherboard?


----------



## Nighthog

CvP said:


> Anyone running 4x16GB kits @ 3600 (or more) with CL16 or better on this motherboard?


Not that I know off but dual rank 16GB sticks will be harder than single rank.

4x8GB I can do 4266Mhz but even 2x16 dual-rank is supposed to be harder than 4x8Gb single rank on the IMC. 

I think it would be hard to get 3800Mhz even.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Nighthog said:


> Not that I know off but dual rank 16GB sticks will be harder than single rank.
> 
> 4x8GB I can do 4266Mhz but even 2x16 dual-rank is supposed to be harder than 4x8Gb single rank on the IMC.
> 
> I think it would be hard to get 3800Mhz even.


I have been playing for months with 2x16 dual-rank CJR @3733+ and it really works great, the 2x8 single rank B-Die kit I bought didn't really impress me that much, sure, latency looks great but some bandwidth tests are not better than the CJR dual-rank kit. If I only could test a 2x16GB B-Die dual rank.

TLDR; dual-rank seems great as long as you only use 2 of them.


----------



## ugotd8

Nighthog said:


> By that image your running 1.100V to your CPU cores, not much of OC with that.
> 
> Where are you applying the voltage and how?
> 
> I know of 3 different ways to apply voltage to the cores at least that all work in different ways.
> 
> 1st Manual voltage. You set your voltage for example 1.350V.. 2nd is offset voltage +/-0.300V (1.100V stock and you offset from it +/-)
> 
> [AMD_OVERCLOCKING] CPU overclocking section where you can set both clock speed and applied voltage. though this section isn't advised by many as if you set something wrong you might need to re-flash BIOS to recover. Here you can set voltage in millivolt, 1350mv = 1.350V. Here you can override the [stock voltage] that is usually 1.100V. You can set it to up to 1.550V here. You can then use it in combo with offset voltage on the main tweaker page for danger voltages. Down-clocking and p-states should work with this setting.
> 
> There is a forth way on the [AMD_CBS] settings page which I haven't used involving the P-states way.


I clearly stated that I had set CPU Ratio & Vcore in BIOS.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

ugotd8 said:


> I clearly stated that I had set CPU Ratio & Vcore in BIOS.


Hey dude, I think the guy above is trying to help you and this message just boils over in frustration.... Your temps certainly seem wonderful so let's try to find a solution for you, but we're not getting anywhere (IMHO) like this.


----------



## ugotd8

Frietkot Louis said:


> Hey dude, I think the guy above is trying to help you and this message just boils over in frustration.... Your temps certainly seem wonderful so let's try to find a solution for you, but we're not getting anywhere (IMHO) like this.


Frustrated at being told I don't know what I'm talking about? Of course, wouldn't you be? See screenshot attached, manual CPU ratio and Vcore set in BIOS and that is *not* what gets applied.

Just started over on F11 and after making a dozen small changes one at a time and saving in between and testing each time, things were good with an all core OC of 4.1 at 1.275V. 

Saved the profile and then decided I needed to change my SOC from 1.08 to 1.1, went into BIOS, saved and rebooted and back to the bug. 

Board is applying the wrong vcore. What's better, it's lost each profile I saved.


----------



## Deepcuts

Nighthog said:


> Not that I know off but dual rank 16GB sticks will be harder than single rank.
> 
> 4x8GB I can do 4266Mhz but even 2x16 dual-rank is supposed to be harder than 4x8Gb single rank on the IMC.
> 
> I think it would be hard to get 3800Mhz even.


The KIT in my signature (4x16) is running 3800Mhz (default 3600) with 1900 UCLK and 1900 FCLK @ 1.380V (DDR) without any problems.
I am actually pleasantly surprised coming from Intel by the memory support on X570.


----------



## bluechris

CvP said:


> Anyone running 4x16GB kits @ 3600 (or more) with CL16 or better on this motherboard?


I dont have the master but the pro but there must be no difference in motherboard design of memories handling.
I have 4x16 gskil 3200cl14 bdies that run fine at 3600cl14 with 1.45v and vddg and vddp at 1v.


----------



## Medizinmann

CvP said:


> Anyone running 4x16GB kits @ 3600 (or more) with CL16 or better on this motherboard?



The motherboard is fine with 4x16 GB Kits...


After a while of tweaking I got my G.Skill 4x16 rated [email protected](Samsung B-die) stable at [email protected]


But 4 sticks are just harder on the memory controller of your CPU.


Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## OCmember

How's everyone's boards doing? 

Been playing around with F10 & F11 bios. Also the only other thing I do is couple the IF and RAM 1700/3400


----------



## Nighthog

Works completely OK for me, except the onboard Audio that got a little mean after I blasted water on the board 3 times in a row. A little sour for that but everything else has given me no trouble overall. 

*Can I ask others to say what their [VIN3] Voltage is in HWiNFO64?* I suspect that one is wrong for me after my water accidents. Seems to be Audio related if it's changed as I suspect on my board. But not certain.

I currently am doing some multi-gpu running with a RX 480 & Vega 64 until new water-block arrives for new card. Basically the RX 480 is idle which is the one in my loop and have to bear with the stock cooling on a VEGA 64 is an annoyance. It really gets loud with a mean characteristic to the sound when it blasts away.


----------



## OCmember

Nighthog said:


> Works completely OK for me, except the onboard Audio that got a little mean after I blasted water on the board 3 times in a row. A little sour for that but everything else has given me no trouble overall.
> 
> *Can I ask others to say what their [VIN3] Voltage is in HWiNFO64?* I suspect that one is wrong for me after my water accidents. Seems to be Audio related if it's changed as I suspect on my board. But not certain.
> 
> I currently am doing some multi-gpu running with a RX 480 & Vega 64 until new water-block arrives for new card. Basically the RX 480 is idle which is the one in my loop and have to bear with the stock cooling on a VEGA 64 is an annoyance. It really gets loud with a mean characteristic to the sound when it blasts away.


OOOF, that sucks about the water.

Sure, my VIN3 numbers 1.694v current, 1.683v minimum, 1.694v max, 1.693v average


----------



## Nighthog

OCmember said:


> OOOF, that sucks about the water.
> 
> Sure, my VIN3 numbers 1.694v current, 1.683v minimum, 1.694v max, 1.693v average


As I suspected. It's reading 0.099V For me since my incident. 
Basically my Audio isn't supplied the voltage is should be getting. Unsure which part exactly it's still detected and installed but you have trouble to get any output. Sometimes you get a spark of muddled sound for a fraction of a second on the rear-ports but not otherwise or the front ports.

This was basically the 'best' Audio I've had which would of have been good enough but then the water had to ruin the fun. Either way I get HDMI to the TV and Bluetooth to the headphones, just means I can't use my 5.1 speaker system which this was a perfect match for.
Finally found a system that would not produce hiss or electrical power noise or other issues to them but could only use them a couple times.


----------



## OCmember

Nighthog said:


> As I suspected. It's reading 0.099V For me since my incident.
> Basically my Audio isn't supplied the voltage is should be getting. Unsure which part exactly it's still detected and installed but you have trouble to get any output. Sometimes you get a spark of muddled sound for a fraction of a second on the rear-ports but not otherwise or the front ports.
> 
> This was basically the 'best' Audio I've had which would of have been good enough but then the water had to ruin the fun. Either way I get HDMI to the TV and Bluetooth to the headphones, just means I can't use my 5.1 speaker system which this was a perfect match for.
> Finally found a system that would not produce hiss or electrical power noise or other issues to them but could only use them a couple times.


Why not buy a sound card? DPC latency?


----------



## os2wiz

Nighthog said:


> Not that I know off but dual rank 16GB sticks will be harder than single rank.
> 
> 4x8GB I can do 4266Mhz but even 2x16 dual-rank is supposed to be harder than 4x8Gb single rank on the IMC.
> 
> I think it would be hard to get 3800Mhz even.


I get 3800mhz , fabric clock 1900 at 16-16-16-17-32-58 on my MSI X570 MEG ACE with my 32GB dual rank TridentZ Neo rated 3600mhz CL16-16-16-34. Filling 4 dimm slots with dual rank will push into CL18 territory.


----------



## os2wiz

ugotd8 said:


> Frustrated at being told I don't know what I'm talking about? Of course, wouldn't you be? See screenshot attached, manual CPU ratio and Vcore set in BIOS and that is *not* what gets applied.
> 
> Just started over on F11 and after making a dozen small changes one at a time and saving in between and testing each time, things were good with an all core OC of 4.1 at 1.275V.
> 
> Saved the profile and then decided I needed to change my SOC from 1.08 to 1.1, went into BIOS, saved and rebooted and back to the bug.
> 
> Board is applying the wrong vcore. What's better, it's lost each profile I saved.


It is the crappy 1.0.0.4 agesa code from AMD that is the issue. I had nothing but bad results with it with all core manual overclocking. I had to revert to the bios with 1.0.0.3 ABBA code to get decent overclocks and better voltages. It is not a motherboard issue it is an AMD issue.


----------



## Grin

CvP said:


> Anyone running 4x16GB kits @ 3600 (or more) with CL16 or better on this motherboard?


Yes I am running 4x16 Samsung b-die @3600 16-16-16-16-32 using the calculator safe preset numbers stable 24/7


----------



## Ranguvar

CvP said:


> Anyone running 4x16GB kits @ 3600 (or more) with CL16 or better on this motherboard?





Nighthog said:


> Not that I know off but dual rank 16GB sticks will be harder than single rank.
> 
> 4x8GB I can do 4266Mhz but even 2x16 dual-rank is supposed to be harder than 4x8Gb single rank on the IMC.
> 
> I think it would be hard to get 3800Mhz even.





Frietkot Louis said:


> I have been playing for months with 2x16 dual-rank CJR @3733+ and it really works great, the 2x8 single rank B-Die kit I bought didn't really impress me that much, sure, latency looks great but some bandwidth tests are not better than the CJR dual-rank kit. If I only could test a 2x16GB B-Die dual rank.
> 
> TLDR; dual-rank seems great as long as you only use 2 of them.


I'm running 4x16GB of 3200 G.SKILL Flare X (b-die) at 3533MT/s, 14-15-14-21, tRC 36, tRFC 232. 67ns latency when coupled to FCLK.

My CPU is fine with 1900MHz FCLK, but the system will utterly refuse to POST at 3600MT/s or greater, and I've tried nearly everything to no avail.

Pretty happy with where it's at though.


----------



## Medizinmann

Nighthog said:


> Works completely OK for me, except the onboard Audio that got a little mean after I blasted water on the board 3 times in a row. A little sour for that but everything else has given me no trouble overall.
> 
> *Can I ask others to say what their [VIN3] Voltage is in HWiNFO64?* I suspect that one is wrong for me after my water accidents. Seems to be Audio related if it's changed as I suspect on my board. But not certain.
> 
> I currently am doing some multi-gpu running with a RX 480 & Vega 64 until new water-block arrives for new card. Basically the RX 480 is idle which is the one in my loop and have to bear with the stock cooling on a VEGA 64 is an annoyance. It really gets loud with a mean characteristic to the sound when it blasts away.


0.000V

VIN1 is 1,79V

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Deepcuts

Nighthog said:


> *Can I ask others to say what their [VIN3] Voltage is in HWiNFO64?*



VIN3 max 0.088 min 0.077


----------



## Nighthog

Medizinmann said:


> 0.000V
> 
> VIN1 is 1,79V
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann





Deepcuts said:


> VIN3 max 0.088 min 0.077


Hmm makes me think maybe it's something else then. Seeing as people give both.

I recall it being 1.7xxV when I got the board but after the trouble it stayed 0.099V.


I've been thinking of getting a soundcard but been waiting for some new ones that might show up soon. Need 5.1 Audio Minimum. Creative AE-7 or AE-9 but haven't seen them for sale in my area yet.


----------



## marcelser

*where is the serial number on the x570 aorus xtreme?*

There's currently a cashback running until https://gigabyte-emea-offer.com/de_DE/ in quite some countries (this is the german version). I actually want to make use of it but the cashback form requires amongst other data a picture of the S/N of the motherboard.

Can someone please tell me here in thread or through PM if the serial number is this small sticker near the cpu slot starting with "I/D/....." or is there anything else maybe hidden beneath some cooler or so are on some header on the board I overlooked? Cause the number on this sticker doesn't seem to match serial number printed on the box of the board.

Thanks for any help on this, don't want to miss cashback, would be a lot of money to waste.


----------



## Deepcuts

Anyone else is having issues with front USB 3&2 not working at all?
Suddenly, my front USB ports on a Fractal Design R6 stopped working with any USB stick and I was thinking that I somehow fried something USB related.
Unplugging the PSU for some time did not work.
But, it seems a BIOS reset did the trick and now everything is fine. 
Also, running the exact same BIOS settings, as before as I have the profile saved.
Very weird board.


----------



## iggi1981

Xtreme x570 bios F11
Cant setup my G.SKILL F4-4000C19D-32GTZR XMP profile, mobo doesnt start 
it turned out 3733 19 19 19 and IF T1
can i run 3733 16 or 16 timings?
it fine result?


----------



## ugotd8

Anyone running F5b know if per-CCX is an option under CPU Ratio Mode?


----------



## iggi1981

got 68.1ns 1700 14-14-14-28 

it fine result?


----------



## OCmember

iggi1981 said:


> got 68.1ns 1700 14-14-14-28
> 
> it fine result?


That looks about right for 3400/1700 cl14.14.14.28


----------



## OCmember

@Deepcuts I was having issues with my USB ports on my X58 rig. Turns out it was selective suspending. Go to Power Options, Change Plan Settings, Change Advanced Power Settings, USB Settings, and disable USB Selective Suspending. 

That worked for me, hope it works for you


----------



## Nighthog

OCmember said:


> @Deepcuts I was having issues with my USB ports on my X58 rig. Turns out it was selective suspending. Go to Power Options, Change Plan Settings, Change Advanced Power Settings, USB Settings, and disable USB Selective Suspending.
> 
> That worked for me, hope it works for you


Only time I had issues with USB ports was when I tried BCLK OC in early bios. You could get varied results from that. 

If @Deepcuts isn't running locked 100Mhz BCLK try it. Having spread spectrum running on BCLK isn't the best.


----------



## iggi1981

more tuning


----------



## Deepcuts

@OCmember @Nighthog
After a CMOS reset with restored settings, everything is fine. USB front ports are working OK.
BIOS settings are the exact same as before and I did not change any USB related settings in Windows.
I run a fixed 100 FSB and 1900 FCLK/IF, indeed. 
With F11, besides this weird USB issue, everything else is rock solid and I am starting to forget how a BSOD looks like.


----------



## Deepcuts

New firmware for 10 Gbps nic: https://www.marvell.com/support/downloads/driverDownload.do?driverId=232&action=1
Also, the latest driver: https://www.marvell.com/support/downloads/driverDownload.do?driverId=233&action=1


----------



## Grin

Deepcuts said:


> New firmware for 10 Gbps nic: https://www.marvell.com/support/downloads/driverDownload.do?driverId=232&action=1
> Also, the latest driver: https://www.marvell.com/support/downloads/driverDownload.do?driverId=233&action=1


Thank you! Did you try it? I am currently using Intel because 10Gb aquantia was unstable in some instances


----------



## Deepcuts

Grin said:


> Thank you! Did you try it? I am currently using Intel because 10Gb aquantia was unstable in some instances


Updated firmware and driver on my machine.
Everything seems stable here.
I recall two versions prior to this one I had to disable "tcp/udp checksum offload" for IPv4 to fix some strange connection issues. For now, "tcp/udp checksum offload" is enabled with no problems.


----------



## Nighthog

I've come around to try the CCX OC capabilities and I'm now @ 4450/4425 for CCX0/CCX1 to get some ~decent stability with non-AVX Prime95. CCX1 probably doesn't want to run above 4400Mhz but a little extra voltage and it's usable normally @ 4425Mhz but doesn't really pass too long runs Prime95. CCX0 is also on the edge to want to even do 4450Mhz on this sample.

I'm a little risky with voltage to get this to go with Prime95 disabled AVX. But that's what I consider stability so I push the necessary voltage to pass without instant crash. 

I've found out you can use the TDC, EDC & PPT limits with the Manual OC so you can limit the current if you want by putting those lower. EDC seems to take preference over PPT but if you match both wattage stays @ PPT limit. Anyway they are higher than what Prime95 wants to use anyway mostly thus far.

EDC bug in AGESA 1.0.04B has some margins to shift. I've gotten 150A & 160A to work compared to stock 140A Limit. I'm trying 180A at the moment but I've gotten no load to reach above ~160A without AVX(unstable) as it is so don't know if it works as it should but I presume it does. 
I'm running too high voltage to consider AVX loads for more than a single or two cores. (too much heat)


----------



## ugotd8

Deepcuts said:


> New firmware for 10 Gbps nic: https://www.marvell.com/support/downloads/driverDownload.do?driverId=232&action=1
> Also, the latest driver: https://www.marvell.com/support/downloads/driverDownload.do?driverId=233&action=1


Thank you! This improved connection time and transfer speeds on my 10G connection to my server. +REP


----------



## MoDeNa

Deepcuts said:


> New firmware for 10 Gbps nic: https://www.marvell.com/support/downloads/driverDownload.do?driverId=232&action=1
> Also, the latest driver: https://www.marvell.com/support/downloads/driverDownload.do?driverId=233&action=1


Thanks! updated and everything working perfectly, as expected!

+ REP for you!


----------



## bejeweledman

Which cases are you guys using? I'm looking for a new case with front USB-C port for replacement as my current case doesn't really support EATX... 

I had to cut away small pieces of metal to allow the 24-pin ATX power cable and the 19-pin USB 3.0 cable to be plugged in!


----------



## Medizinmann

bejeweledman said:


> Which cases are you guys using? I'm looking for a new case with front USB-C port for replacement as my current case doesn't really support EATX...
> 
> I had to cut away small pieces of metal to allow the 24-pin ATX power cable and the 19-pin USB 3.0 cable to be plugged in!


I use Phanteks Eclipse P600s - in high airflow config.

http://www.phanteks.com/Eclipse-P600s.html

One of the most praised cases is this…

http://www.lian-li.com/pc-o11-dynamic/





Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Nighthog

bejeweledman said:


> Which cases are you guys using? I'm looking for a new case with front USB-C port for replacement as my current case doesn't really support EATX...
> 
> I had to cut away small pieces of metal to allow the 24-pin ATX power cable and the 19-pin USB 3.0 cable to be plugged in!


Using a In Win 303 here. Just makes it inside to fit. One 2.5" slot might not be usable when you plug the cables in but no other issues. (power and fan cables will get in the way of any 2.5" drive just next to the board)

If you have fan at the bottom of the case they get in the way of the front-audio & 6-pin extra power and eventually the bios switches.


----------



## marcelser

*where is the serial number on the x570 aorus xtreme?*

Making a second attempt now. Does anyone know where on the x570 the serial number is located. I would like to prevent to take apart my whole system just to make a picture of it which I require currently. Did anyone spot it? is it like gigabyte claims on the side ATX connector or on the pci slots? 

Thanks for any quick help


----------



## Frietkot Louis

marcelser said:


> Making a second attempt now. Does anyone know where on the x570 the serial number is located. I would like to prevent to take apart my whole system just to make a picture of it which I require currently. Did anyone spot it? is it like gigabyte claims on the side ATX connector or on the pci slots?
> 
> Thanks for any quick help


I have the master but I googled around and found this webpage.

It appears to be on a sticker at the bottom of the motherboard so you cannot see that one if the mobo is installed :/
There is also a sticker around the cpu socket towards the first M2 slot and backplate, but I don't know if that is a serial number on that sticker.

It's also on your box should you still have it.


----------



## Nighthog

I've started to use F12a BIOS and all seems ok, didn't notice anything in particular different toward F11 yet.

Started to use 4333Mhz for memory speed in 4x8GB configuration as I've put my waterblock on them so I can actually try without overheating now. It's a little bothersome as booting can be a issue and training when applying settings but I'm getting my head around the quirks and it's reasonably usable. Cold starts are a issue but reboots etc work with no issues. 

Found it was mostly voltage issues any instabilities I've had after more tweaks to get this to stabilize better. Needed a little more SoC voltage among others.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

hey guys new AMD drivers are out


----------



## OCmember

AMD's page is getting hit hard, it's almost at a standstill

Can't even read what's been changed.. anyone know? I installed them..


----------



## Deepcuts

Anyone with a USB stick capable of 400+ MB/s transfers can tell me if the stick can handle the speed on this board?
Bought two Sandisk Extreme PRO 128 GB USB 3.1 and I cannot get speeds faster than ~330 MB/s on any USB port.
The sticks are rated for 420MB/s reads and 380 MB/s writes, but my testing shows less.

Thank you.


----------



## Medizinmann

Deepcuts said:


> Anyone with a USB stick capable of 400+ MB/s transfers can tell me if the stick can handle the speed on this board?
> Bought two Sandisk Extreme PRO 128 GB USB 3.1 and I cannot get speeds faster than ~330 MB/s on any USB port.
> The sticks are rated for 420MB/s reads and 380 MB/s writes, but my testing shows less.
> 
> Thank you.


1st of all I would advise to update to CrystalDiskmark 7...

2nd I remember something around 400mb/s using a NVME Drive in an external case - but I will retest it this afternoon…


Here are the numbers...












So the ports/motherboard should handle it...



Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Deepcuts

Medizinmann said:


> 1st of all I would advise to update to CrystalDiskmark 7...
> 
> 2nd I remember something around 400mb/s using a NVME Drive in an external case - but I will retest it this afternoon…
> 
> 
> Here are the numbers...
> 
> View attachment 322374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the ports/motherboard should handle it...
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann



Thank you for the tip.
Indeed, using the latest version shows better results.
Fun fact: my old Intel Z370 shows even better numbers for some reason.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Has anyone ever got the post code “02” when trying to run more than two DIMMs?

I just got the new TeamGroup XTREEM ram kit, two kits of 2x8gb and every single time I put the third stick or more in, it goes straight to post code 02 and won’t post into the bios. I’ve tried every stick in every slot individually and it all works. Two sticks work, in any slots variation. But if there are two DIMMs installed into slots 1 and 2 (starring closest to CPU) as soon as I put in a third stick either in slot 3 or 4, it goes straight to post code 02. 

Not only that, but my old TeamGroup kit of Dark Pros still work in slots 3 or 4 when trying to boot. 

What gives? I’m on bios F11 now as well. The bios knows which kind of Memory it is as well. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Nighthog

LiquidHaus said:


> Has anyone ever got the post code “02” when trying to run more than two DIMMs?
> 
> I just got the new TeamGroup XTREEM ram kit, two kits of 2x8gb and every single time I put the third stick or more in, it goes straight to post code 02 and won’t post into the bios. I’ve tried every stick in every slot individually and it all works. Two sticks work, in any slots variation. But if there are two DIMMs installed into slots 1 and 2 (starring closest to CPU) as soon as I put in a third stick either in slot 3 or 4, it goes straight to post code 02.
> 
> Not only that, but my old TeamGroup kit of Dark Pros still work in slots 3 or 4 when trying to boot.
> 
> What gives? I’m on bios F11 now as well. The bios knows which kind of Memory it is as well. Any help would be appreciated.


02 I've gotten when I usually try too low timings when I OC my RAM. Just on the edge. Not enough for the board to reset but enough for it to try boot and lock-up.

I'm presuming the JEDEC & profiles for these memory kits are trying to train too tight for the board to be able to boot @ defaults. 
You could insert 2 sticks and change settings and then afterwards install the 4 sticks to see if they retain your tweaked manual settings. 

You could only try set procODT & CAD_BUS values. The board might set something these kits don't like.

I'm presuming the kits aren't vastly different. Do they have similar specifications and memory chips?


----------



## LiquidHaus

Nighthog said:


> 02 I've gotten when I usually try too low timings when I OC my RAM. Just on the edge. Not enough for the board to reset but enough for it to try boot and lock-up.
> 
> I'm presuming the JEDEC & profiles for these memory kits are trying to train too tight for the board to be able to boot @ defaults.
> You could insert 2 sticks and change settings and then afterwards install the 4 sticks to see if they retain your tweaked manual settings.
> 
> You could only try set procODT & CAD_BUS values. The board might set something these kits don't like.
> 
> I'm presuming the kits aren't vastly different. Do they have similar specifications and memory chips?


The tough part about my situation is that as SOON as I click the power button, the debug code goes straight to 02. It doesn't get anywhere in terms of boot sequence trying to post. It's just an instantaneous 02. I'll try again today changing settings on the two sticks and then installing the other two, but normally if I even add another stick of ram it sets the bios settings to default because it detects me changing hardware. So I'm not sure if changing settings with the two sticks prior will help me in this regard. 

It's so weird to me because I have never seen an issue like this, especially with a board that I know can handle 4 DIMMs (like right this second) and with 4 DIMMs that I know all work individually (tested last night)

Thanks for the response btw! It's appreciated.

EDIT: forgot to include the kit details between the working 4 DIMMs together and these new 4 DIMMs.

Current working kit:
2x8gb, two kits for 32gb
TeamGroup Dark Pro 3200mhz 14-14-14-31 1.35v (currently overclocked to 3600mhz 16-16-16-36 1.47v)
Product Number: TDPGD416G3200HC14ADC01

New non-working kit:
2x8gb, two kits for 32gb
TeamGroup XTREEM ARGB 4000mhz 18-22-22-42 1.35v
Product Number: TF10D416G4000HC18JDC01


----------



## Nighthog

Are you mixing different memory IC's?

Looking at the 4000Mhz kit it's obviously not Samsung b-die I would say. Doing a quick search. Hynix AFR.

I've usually not seen good stuff about Hynix except CJR/DJR ones. Your trying to mix too different kits I would say. 

I think the system is trying to use the 3200Mhz kit settings and the 4000Mhz kit can't even try anything with it.

EDIT: ok I missed you had 2x of both. So not trying mixxed...

4x of 4000Mhz not working? Hynix AFR. I have no idea what kind of settings those like or compatibility generally. I've just not heard good words in general.

EDIT2:
I know I had some trouble above 4000Mhz with my 3466Mhz rated kits. Though XMP still worked @ 4000Mhz and some small tweaks above. 
I only had to modify RZQ values to a prefered setting and procODT. CAD_BUS might need tweak.
For sure you need to set FCLK & MEMCLK desynced beforehand you try 4000Mhz.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Nighthog said:


> Are you mixing different memory IC's?
> 
> Looking at the 4000Mhz kit it's obviously not Samsung b-die I would say. Doing a quick search. Hynix AFR.
> 
> I've usually not seen good stuff about Hynix except CJR/DJR ones. Your trying to mix too different kits I would say.
> 
> I think the system is trying to use the 3200Mhz kit settings and the 4000Mhz kit can't even try anything with it.
> 
> EDIT: ok I missed you had 2x of both. So not trying mixxed...
> 
> 4x of 4000Mhz not working? Hynix AFR. I have no idea what kind of settings those like or compatibility generally. I've just not heard good words in general.
> 
> EDIT2:
> I know I had some trouble above 4000Mhz with my 3466Mhz rated kits. Though XMP still worked @ 4000Mhz and some small tweaks above.
> I only had to modify RZQ values to a prefered setting and procODT. CAD_BUS might need tweak.
> For sure you need to set FCLK & MEMCLK desynced beforehand you try 4000Mhz.


I'll be swapping my CPUs today so for some reason my fingers are crossed that it'll work after that but I'll be sure to mess with procODT and CAD_BUS today. I gotta look into FCLK and MEMCLK, but the thing is I can load optimized defaults and it's still the same case, and that's default 2400mhz. Won't read 3 or 4 sticks at default frequencies and timings. It's soo weird.


----------



## OCmember

LiquidHaus said:


> I'll be swapping my CPUs today so for some reason my fingers are crossed that it'll work after that but I'll be sure to mess with procODT and CAD_BUS today. I gotta look into FCLK and MEMCLK, but the thing is I can load optimized defaults and it's still the same case, and that's default 2400mhz. Won't read 3 or 4 sticks at default frequencies and timings. It's soo weird.


Any Luck?


----------



## bullydog

*Ryzen 3950x voltages*

Hi,

I'm extremely new to this Ryzen platform and need some guidance on voltages and monitoring

I have applied the following settings in my BIOS for the X570 xtreme board: 

Vcore: 1.2v
Multiplier: Auto
PPT Limit: 230
TDC Limit: 230
EDC Limit: 230
Loadline calibration: High

I use HWinfo, CPUZ and Ryzen Master to monitor my Vcore voltages and I see all 3 of these apps are reporting different Vcore voltages with huge variance as follows:
Ryzen Master Voltage reading: 1.31-1.34 average 
CPUz:1.45 (fluctuates and spikes to 1.5v)
HWinfo CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN): 1.469-1.50 (Fluctuate)

Seems like the 1.2v Vcore value I applied in BIOS does not take effect?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Medizinmann

bullydog said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm extremely new to this Ryzen platform and need some guidance on voltages and monitoring
> 
> I have applied the following settings in my BIOS for the X570 xtreme board:
> 
> Vcore: 1.2v
> Multiplier: Auto
> PPT Limit: 230
> TDC Limit: 230
> EDC Limit: 230
> Loadline calibration: High
> 
> I use HWinfo, CPUZ and Ryzen Master to monitor my Vcore voltages and I see all 3 of these apps are reporting different Vcore voltages with huge variance as follows:
> Ryzen Master Voltage reading: 1.31-1.34 average
> CPUz:1.45 (fluctuates and spikes to 1.5v)
> HWinfo CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN): 1.469-1.50 (Fluctuate)
> 
> Seems like the 1.2v Vcore value I applied in BIOS does not take effect?
> 
> Thanks in advance


No it doesn't as the EDC Limit doesn't as well - EDC/PBO-Bug...

Try PPT/TDC Motherboards max. (1300/700) and EDC=0 (results in 140A for EDC - but at least PBO is working - at least with 3900x...)

Bullzoid made a viedo lately with 333W/333A/333A with a 3950x - you could try this...but all in all EDC/PBO is broken on AGESA 1.0.0.4B.

For Voltage use normal instead of Auto and use positive or negative Offsets.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## BeeDeeEff

bullydog said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm extremely new to this Ryzen platform and need some guidance on voltages and monitoring
> 
> I have applied the following settings in my BIOS for the X570 xtreme board:
> 
> Vcore: 1.2v
> Multiplier: Auto
> PPT Limit: 230
> TDC Limit: 230
> EDC Limit: 230
> Loadline calibration: High
> 
> I use HWinfo, CPUZ and Ryzen Master to monitor my Vcore voltages and I see all 3 of these apps are reporting different Vcore voltages with huge variance as follows:
> Ryzen Master Voltage reading: 1.31-1.34 average
> CPUz:1.45 (fluctuates and spikes to 1.5v)
> HWinfo CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN): 1.469-1.50 (Fluctuate)
> 
> Seems like the 1.2v Vcore value I applied in BIOS does not take effect?
> 
> Thanks in advance


CPUs have more or less copied how GPU's boost. There are many pre-saved clockspeed/voltage combinations that the cpu will throttle itself down to when not under load. So unless you disable those power saving options first you won't see steady-state chip operation. Even my old intel i5-4670k I had before I upgraded to my ryzen 3950x behaved this way.

As for voltage measuring, during normal opteration the voltage and clockspeed will vary on the order of miliseconds or faster, and only ryzen master has the low level cpu access to properly log such things. Hwinfo is only good for tracking averages over time. CPUz is more of a validation tool than it is a measuring one.


----------



## LiquidHaus

OCmember said:


> Any Luck?


A little late, but I gotta update.

Same issue happened on three different motherboards.

No matter the kind of settings being changed affected the outcome.

So I returned the two kits today to exchange them for another two kits.

If for some crazy reason it happens again, I'll be reaching out to TeamGroup personally and notifying them of this issue.


----------



## bullydog

Medizinmann said:


> No it doesn't as the EDC Limit doesn't as well - EDC/PBO-Bug...
> 
> Try PPT/TDC Motherboards max. (1300/700) and EDC=0 (results in 140A for EDC - but at least PBO is working - at least with 3900x...)
> 
> Bullzoid made a viedo lately with 333W/333A/333A with a 3950x - you could try this...but all in all EDC/PBO is broken on AGESA 1.0.0.4B.
> 
> For Voltage use normal instead of Auto and use positive or negative Offsets.
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Thanks Medizinmann
Yeah i saw Buildzoid's video and he used 230 thats why i applied the same values but i have not tried normal voltages yet but i will definitely give it a shot and report back, thanks again for the inputs


----------



## bullydog

BeeDeeEff said:


> CPUs have more or less copied how GPU's boost. There are many pre-saved clockspeed/voltage combinations that the cpu will throttle itself down to when not under load. So unless you disable those power saving options first you won't see steady-state chip operation. Even my old intel i5-4670k I had before I upgraded to my ryzen 3950x behaved this way.
> 
> As for voltage measuring, during normal opteration the voltage and clockspeed will vary on the order of miliseconds or faster, and only ryzen master has the low level cpu access to properly log such things. Hwinfo is only good for tracking averages over time. CPUz is more of a validation tool than it is a measuring one.


Does this mean that values report by HWinfo and CPUz are not accurate? 
I so often see HWinfo and CPUz reporting up to 1.5v while Ryzen master is no where near those values, it hovers and fluctuates around 1.32-1.38+


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quick update about my issues with Teamgroups ARGB XTREEM 4000mhz kits. After talking to their Support/Engineering departments, they've admitted to me that there are issues with the kits not working correctly, and that they'll be contacting motherboard manufacturers for potential BIOS fixes and also fixes on their side. Very surprising to me. So i'll be getting the kits refunded, and then snagging the Gskill Neo 3200mhz cl14 kit and overclocking that to 3600mhz.


----------



## OCmember

Looks like a bios update (12e) for "Improve memory compatibility"


----------



## kazukun

BIOS F12e
https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-xtreme_f12e.zip


----------



## MartB

New AQC107 lan firmware: https://www.marvell.com/content/dam/marvell/en/drivers/MarvellFlashUpdate_1.5.0_3.1.109.zip
New driver: https://www.marvell.com/content/dam/marvell/en/drivers/Marvell_AQtion_x64_Win_ver2.1.21.0.zip

Found on: https://www.marvell.com/support/downloads.html#


----------



## OCmember

Anyone try the 12e bios, yet?


----------



## oakfig

Im using it. Only one that has worked well with my RAM since like.... 3-4 BIOS ago. For some reason I've always had to do all my overclocking in ryzen master.


----------



## Nighthog

I'm been on F12a for a while as I never had issues with any particular bios. 

I found that there are some revisions of boards going around but all are still 1.0 marked.

For example I have a launch day board and my both BIOS are soldered. New ones have 1 socket-able replaceable BIOS.
There might be boards that have a "filled" memory trace layout. Like MSI have. No visible traces. Early boards didn't have this, all traces visible.


----------



## jfrob75

I will soon be joining the ranks as an Extreme owner. Anyway, plan on updating the BIOS to the latest, as one of the first things I do, once installed into my new case a Lian Li 011 Dynamic XL. As you can tell from my sig. I already have an X570 MB but wasn't really happy with my current case configuration. Since the new case has 2 USB 3.0 gen 1 cables I needed a different MB to accommodate this feature. Any advice on what to look out for with this MB would be appreciated.


----------



## bejeweledman

Does anyone have an idea on how to detach the backplate and front plate for changing the CMOS battery?

I'm planning for a case change and would like to change the CMOS battery first. However, I can't find any information on the info on which screws should be loosen for such purpose...


----------



## OCmember

bejeweledman said:


> Does anyone have an idea on how to detach the backplate and front plate for changing the CMOS battery?
> 
> I'm planning for a case change and would like to change the CMOS battery first. However, I can't find any information on the info on which screws should be loosen for such purpose...


Some of the 'Armor' cover plates have to come off to access the screws. Pretty much all the plating has to come off, back and front. I was attempting it but stopped.


----------



## Nighthog

OCmember said:


> Some of the 'Armor' cover plates have to come off to access the screws. Pretty much all the plating has to come off, back and front. I was attempting it but stopped.


This is a major flaw that you can't access the battery on this board that easily. It has it uses at times to be able to remove it when you have issues. Sometimes the boards really needs all power removed to recover more easily.


----------



## Medizinmann

Nighthog said:


> This is a major flaw that you can't access the battery on this board that easily. It has it uses at times to be able to remove it when you have issues. Sometimes the boards really needs all power removed to recover more easily.


And let's hope they used a good quality battery...we will see this in the years to come…

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## jfrob75

*PERCCX Control*

I am trying to use the CCX control to OC my 3950X. So, on the tweaker page I set it to PERCCX and adjust the 4 CCX's to 43.5,43.5,43.0,43.0. Next I have the CPU Core Voltage set to normal and use the Dynamic voltage control to add a positive offset of .1750 volts. I have my memory set to 3800, which works just fine using PBO. When I save the setting and reboot the booting process is getting stuck at a code of 91 or 99, requires shutting power off at the PS to reboot which results in the bios getting rest. This occurs using bios versions F11 and F12e. Not sure if I am setting the CPU voltage correctly when OCing using PERCCX. Prior to this MB I was using a ASUS X570 Crosshair VIII and ASUS's implemenatation of the PERCCX OC capability provided a submenu which allowed you set the desire voltage and CCX multiplier. You left the CPU core voltage control on the main tweaker page in Auto. 



Any ideas what I am doing wrong is much appreciated. Or is my MB misbehaving ?


----------



## Nighthog

jfrob75 said:


> I am trying to use the CCX control to OC my 3950X. So, on the tweaker page I set it to PERCCX and adjust the 4 CCX's to 43.5,43.5,43.0,43.0. Next I have the CPU Core Voltage set to normal and use the Dynamic voltage control to add a positive offset of .1750 volts. I have my memory set to 3800, which works just fine using PBO. When I save the setting and reboot the booting process is getting stuck at a code of 91 or 99, requires shutting power off at the PS to reboot which results in the bios getting rest. This occurs using bios versions F11 and F12e. Not sure if I am setting the CPU voltage correctly when OCing using PERCCX. Prior to this MB I was using a ASUS X570 Crosshair VIII and ASUS's implemenatation of the PERCCX OC capability provided a submenu which allowed you set the desire voltage and CCX multiplier. You left the CPU core voltage control on the main tweaker page in Auto.
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas what I am doing wrong is much appreciated. Or is my MB misbehaving ?


As it's CCX OC and manual voltage I would suspect too little voltage. How well did you test your Manual OC? Prime95 stable with various loads? Gone thorough Y-Cruncher? Instabilities can cause varied results.


----------



## jfrob75

Nighthog said:


> As it's CCX OC and manual voltage I would suspect too little voltage. How well did you test your Manual OC? Prime95 stable with various loads? Gone thorough Y-Cruncher? Instabilities can cause varied results.


 What appears to happen intermittently is when I am setting a fixed voltage and CPU frequency, either all core or perCCX, when the MB goes thru it's boot process sometimes the voltage is not being set properly causing it to not even boot into windows. When this happens and I am able to get back into the BIOS I see the CPU voltage setting at something like 1.09 volts give or take, when I have it set 1.356. I then make a small change, either to the CPU frequency or voltage save and reboot. Go back into the BIOS and verify the voltage is at what I set it to. Then proceed to boot into windows with no further issues. Sometimes I will have been running in windows for some time, i.e. 1 to 2 hours, and than issue a restart from windows and have not be able to boot again. Hit reset on the case and go into the BIOS and again notice the voltage is not set properly, which is why it can not boot at the frequency I have set. Again make a small change to the voltage save and reboot, go into the BIOS to verify voltage, if set correctly proceed onto windows. This happens with both BIOS's which are at versions F12e for main and F11 for backup. Currently I have not had this happen now for several reboots as I adjust CCX clock settings. Some very strange behavior on setting up the VRM controls.


----------



## Nighthog

I've found reboots to be unreliable and major cause for issues when they occur. Mostly when it's bricked the bios for me. A restart bricked it every time I've encountered it. It only occurred when I was in manual OC mode. 
Might be a bug in there somewhere. But I saw it more often if voltages weren't more on the highside. Too little and issues were more often. So I've gone the road to not reboot but shutdown properly instead if tweaking around in manual OC mode. 
I've settled to use PBO bug instead as I've seen no issues with it. (restarts don't brick the bios using it at least)

You have to be dead set stable in Manual OC if you don't want issues.


----------



## jfrob75

Nighthog said:


> I've found reboots to be unreliable and major cause for issues when they occur. Mostly when it's bricked the bios for me. A restart bricked it every time I've encountered it. It only occurred when I was in manual OC mode.
> Might be a bug in there somewhere. But I saw it more often if voltages weren't more on the highside. Too little and issues were more often. So I've gone the road to not reboot but shutdown properly instead if tweaking around in manual OC mode.
> I've settled to use PBO bug instead as I've seen no issues with it. (restarts don't brick the bios using it at least)
> 
> You have to be dead set stable in Manual OC if you don't want issues.


 I perfectly understand what you are saying about being stable but my issue had nothing to do with stability as I was just setting the CPU voltage in the bios and saving it, which is what you have to do to test it in windows, but sometimes the voltage that the bios would set is not what I entered in the bios and thus would cause an issue with the ability of the MB to even finish the POST/BOOT process. That is when I noticed the voltage had been set way to low for the CPU frequency I had set. I have done manual OCing on a number of MB's over the years and I have never encountered this peculiar behavior. It is intermittent, which makes it next to impossible troubleshoot. In any case, for now I also run with the PBO "bug" configuration with out any issue.
AFIK, this particular issue has not been encountered by anyone else using this MB, so it just may be unique to my MB. Time will tell as new BIOS's come out. If it occurs in the future I will try and get some screen shots so everyone can see that I'm not delusional. LOL


----------



## Dphotog

anyone try 12E yet? any improvements other than memory or perhaps Cinebench Im not even sure If i want to upgrade lol...if it isnt any better other than Memory compatibility I really dont see any reason to upgrade not sure if anyone knows more than what the description states.


----------



## OCmember

I'd like know more still about 12e. If it improves speed that would be cool but for 'compatibility' I'm not having issues with the ram I'm using.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Do anyone know where to get this board for MSRP?


----------



## Nighthog

PatrickCrowely said:


> Do anyone know where to get this board for MSRP?


In Sweden, LOL! We have many boards still in stock, USA hasn't gotten much any X570 stock at all for the moment.
Doesn't help you but it's a USA centric issue with low stock at the moment.


----------



## Medizinmann

PatrickCrowely said:


> Do anyone know where to get this board for MSRP?





Nighthog said:


> In Sweden, LOL! We have many boards still in stock, USA hasn't gotten much any X570 stock at all for the moment.
> Doesn't help you but it's a USA centric issue with low stock at the moment.


Well - in Germany as well - I would say - almost everywhere in Europe(quick look - could order it from Amazon France for 724€ including express shipping)...prices in the US are totally out of line right now.

Just checked - you could order it from Amazon UK for 720€ including Amazon Global Priority shipping to the USA! 

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## 15kspec

I bought this RAM before the 3900x was released, simply because it was a crazy deal (almost half the price it is listed at now)
https://www.corsair.com/uk/en/Categories/Products/Memory/DOMINATOR-PLATINUM-RGB/p/CMT64GX4M4C3466C16
SKU CMT64GX4M4C3466C16 DOMINATOR® PLATINUM RGB 64GB (4 x 16GB) DDR4 DRAM 3466MHz C16 Memory Kit

Once the XTREME was released I discovered the memory above was not on the QVL list (2x16GB of this kit is on the list, but 4x16GB is not validated) - OK I thought, QVL is just for the memory profile, I can probably manually tune it to work (I'm currently on BIOS F12e).

Since then the memory profile has 'kinda' worked in that it will sometimes train and lock in, then at some point (usually If I went into the BIOS which then triggers a re-learn) it will lose the memory profile and it will default to SPD. I'd like to think that this shows the rated speed is possible with 4x16GB, I just need to discover what settings help it stay locked in.

Ideally I'd like to be able to achieve 4x16GB 3600, but I'd first like to achieve stable settings with the rated speed. 
I'm not sure which variables I should be playing with (starting with the recommend columns in DRAM Calculator for Ryzen 1.7.3) - Would increasing the SOC voltage up to the max of 1.1v affect this the most since its more about getting the memory controller stable with 4x 3466/3600 double sided DIMMS?

As a side note, having the memory profile active or static memory overclock can trigger my Sound Blaster ZXR to disappear as an audio device in windows (sometimes its fine, other times its not). When the memory resets to SPD the ZXR has no issues. Any ideas on this one? I know sound cards have had their fair share of problems with this chipset.

Thanks


----------



## OCmember

@15kspec have you considered trying a kit listed on the QVL list for trouble shooting purposes, first?


----------



## 15kspec

OCmember said:


> @15kspec have you considered trying a kit listed on the QVL list for trouble shooting purposes, first?


I could try with 2x16GB of this kit (removing 2x16GB), as it is listed on the QVL.
As far as troubleshooting, do you mean for both issues - stable memory profile and no sound card issues?


----------



## OCmember

15kspec said:


> I could try with 2x16GB of this kit (removing 2x16GB), as it is listed on the QVL.
> As far as troubleshooting, do you mean for both issues - stable memory profile and no sound card issues?


Yes, that might narrow down where you need to add voltage, plus let you know if your sound card just doesn't have issues. My ZXR won't do stereo direct anymore.

EDIT: If it doesn't help try a real kit that's listed on the QVL list. Sometimes the sub timings are different on kits like that even in all the same configuration. This time/build around I went with a kit on the list and haven't had any issues.


----------



## 15kspec

OCmember said:


> Yes, that might narrow down where you need to add voltage, plus let you know if your sound card just doesn't have issues. My ZXR won't do stereo direct anymore.
> 
> EDIT: If it doesn't help try a real kit that's listed on the QVL list. Sometimes the sub timings are different on kits like that even in all the same configuration. This time/build around I went with a kit on the list and haven't had any issues.


Passed an AIDA64 cache and memory stress test of 14 hours with 2x16GB 3600 using the following timings/settings:
https://imgur.com/a/6RJWk6K
All recommended columns were set, DRAM voltage had to be increased to 1.36v in the BIOS (HWiNFO reads 1.38v)
Does this mean that only 1.36v should be needed for 4x16GB as far as the RAM is concerned?
What would be the next best setting to change to try and get 3600 4x16GB stable?


----------



## OCmember

15kspec said:


> Passed an AIDA64 cache and memory stress test of 14 hours with 2x16GB 3600 using the following timings/settings:
> https://imgur.com/a/6RJWk6K
> All recommended columns were set, DRAM voltage had to be increased to 1.36v in the BIOS (HWiNFO reads 1.38v)
> Does this mean that only 1.36v should be needed for 4x16GB as far as the RAM is concerned?
> What would be the next best setting to change to try and get 3600 4x16GB stable?


No it doesn't. Populating all the memory slots stresses other areas. Extrapolating my experience from X58, it usually takes more DRAM voltage plus Uncore voltage which in this case I'm assuming the IF. If others have a better knowledge base with X570 + 4 dimm slots populated it might be better to hear from them. 

I also have my DRAM voltage manually set and HWInfo reads it higher. 

I've used 1usmus 1.6.2 calculator for my kit and there are different results between 1.6.2 & 1.7.3, at the same settings. Try a different revision with DRAM Calculator. 

I would pull out those 2 sticks and try the other two with the same testing to rule out the possibility of a bad stick(s) If your result is another stable run it'll be more safe to assume all the sticks are good pointing towards the board voltages. And I think you're right on track with the SOC voltages but be careful not to go beyond safe limits. I've assumed 1.1 is the max and I keep it ~30% below 1.1 Currently my SOC voltage is 1.031v for 1700 IF. Don't forget the chip could also have a weak IF. I've read things like that can vary from chip to chip.


----------



## Nighthog

1.100V for SoC isn't maximum safe voltage, only around what usually works for most people. I found I get better stability around 1.150V though running 4x8Gb 3800/1900 GDM:disabled if I really want to stress the IMC with AVX2/AVX loads. 

As I recall 1.200V is OK, but might show issues for some with IF wanting to run 1900FCLK, won't be stable or get audio issues like crackling issues with sound. Each chip is a little different on how high they tolerate it being.


----------



## 15kspec

OCmember said:


> No it doesn't. Populating all the memory slots stresses other areas. Extrapolating my experience from X58, it usually takes more DRAM voltage plus Uncore voltage which in this case I'm assuming the IF. If others have a better knowledge base with X570 + 4 dimm slots populated it might be better to hear from them.
> 
> I also have my DRAM voltage manually set and HWInfo reads it higher.
> 
> I've used 1usmus 1.6.2 calculator for my kit and there are different results between 1.6.2 & 1.7.3, at the same settings. Try a different revision with DRAM Calculator.
> 
> I would pull out those 2 sticks and try the other two with the same testing to rule out the possibility of a bad stick(s) If your result is another stable run it'll be more safe to assume all the sticks are good pointing towards the board voltages. And I think you're right on track with the SOC voltages but be careful not to go beyond safe limits. I've assumed 1.1 is the max and I keep it ~30% below 1.1 Currently my SOC voltage is 1.031v for 1700 IF. Don't forget the chip could also have a weak IF. I've read things like that can vary from chip to chip.


The first set of 2x16GB I ran at 3600 1.36v - passed the AIDA64 cache and memory stress test while the infinity fabric was at 1800 - seems the processor is fine with that.

The second set of 2x16GB I ran last night many times at the same 3600-safe settings, all the way up to 1.35v-1.40v (havent tried increasing SOC or anything else yet) - failed AIDA64 cache and memory stress test each time  - Incidentally, my ZXR was missing each time this pair of RAM was test at 3600.

I set the second 2x16GB back to stock settings with XMP 1.35v - passed 8 hours AIDA64 cache and memory stress test, ZXR fine so far.
Any thoughts on how to move forward with 4x16GB XMP/3466?


----------



## Nighthog

Seems you have a weak stick on the second set of 2x16GB. @15kspec

You probably only need to loosen up some timing that it refuses to run @ 3600Mhz. Try to identify the weak point and then set your kits accordingly. try 16-19-19-19 for example if your where using 16-18-18-18 before.

if that doesn't fix it go through the timings until you get a grasp on which might be the weak point on the stick that doesn't match the others.


----------



## OCmember

15kspec said:


> The first set of 2x16GB I ran at 3600 1.36v - passed the AIDA64 cache and memory stress test while the infinity fabric was at 1800 - seems the processor is fine with that.
> 
> The second set of 2x16GB I ran last night many times at the same 3600-safe settings, all the way up to 1.35v-1.40v (havent tried increasing SOC or anything else yet) - failed AIDA64 cache and memory stress test each time  - Incidentally, my ZXR was missing each time this pair of RAM was test at 3600.
> 
> I set the second 2x16GB back to stock settings with XMP 1.35v - passed 8 hours AIDA64 cache and memory stress test, ZXR fine so far.
> Any thoughts on how to move forward with 4x16GB XMP/3466?


I'm running 1.4v for 3400 cl14.14.14 with this kit, F4-4133C19D-16GTZR


----------



## OCmember

With HWinfo, my CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) reading is pegged at 1.481v. According to the Author of HWinfo "You should always rely on the "CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)", this is the most accurate voltage" - Martin. All my CPU settings are at stock with F11. Vcore reads 1.116v Are the default/auto settings killing my cpu?


----------



## d0mini

OCmember said:


> With HWinfo, my CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) reading is pegged at 1.481v. According to the Author of HWinfo "You should always rely on the "CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)", this is the most accurate voltage" - Martin. All my CPU settings are at stock with F11. Vcore reads 1.116v Are the default/auto settings killing my cpu?


It's nominal and expected behaviour for Ryzen 3 CPUs to pull that much voltage at idle. At higher amperage loads it will reduce the voltage, but at idle/light loads it will pull voltages up to 1.5v. The default settings are not killing your expected CPU - everyone's ryzen CPU works this way unless manual overclocking is set.


----------



## Woodland

jfrob75 said:


> I perfectly understand what you are saying about being stable but my issue had nothing to do with stability as I was just setting the CPU voltage in the bios and saving it, which is what you have to do to test it in windows, but sometimes the voltage that the bios would set is not what I entered in the bios and thus would cause an issue with the ability of the MB to even finish the POST/BOOT process. That is when I noticed the voltage had been set way to low for the CPU frequency I had set. I have done manual OCing on a number of MB's over the years and I have never encountered this peculiar behavior. It is intermittent, which makes it next to impossible troubleshoot. In any case, for now I also run with the PBO "bug" configuration with out any issue.
> AFIK, this particular issue has not been encountered by anyone else using this MB, so it just may be unique to my MB. Time will tell as new BIOS's come out. If it occurs in the future I will try and get some screen shots so everyone can see that I'm not delusional. LOL





I too am having a similar issue with vcore settings on a CCX overclock (3950x). I see you have a new build and expect you have a rev. 1.1 board as I do. I am curious if that is a factor. I am also just patiently awaiting final F12 BIOS before I have another go at it. If you find an answer to the issue let us know, as I will try to do the same also.
You are not delusional bro 



On another note, on a all core OC, with voltage manually set and medium LLC used I had no vdrop during stability test run. I have not figured that issue out yet either. Board LLC seems to behave well on Auto voltage running stock. F12e works very well with my memory compared to F11, so I will be patient for an F12 final. If that is a no go I may just give Ryzen Master a run.
I do recall reading that another one in this thread stating that OC is essentially broke for him on this board and he is using Ryzen Master for OC. But with all that said I will probably just run stock anyway. I am getting outstanding benchmark numbers stock. Seems my chip boosts to almost PBO type numbers. Cinebench runs range from 9450 to 9550, even had one run break 9600.
Just added these to Advanced CPU settings, 

AMD Cool and Quiet - Enabled
Global C-state Control = Enabled
Power Supply Idle Control = Low Current Idle
PPC Adjustment = PState 0
CPPC = Enabled
CPPC Preferred Cores = Enabled
Under Windows power plan options using = AMD Ryzen High Performance plan
Seemed to improve my cinebench runs by about 100 points more or less



Chip stays cool with custom a dual rad setup with an optimus block


Thanks for reading my rambles and enjoy your day!


----------



## Nighthog

New bios for Gigabyte X570 AORUS XTREME.

*F12f*

I made a attachment for it. It's on the Tweaktown gigabyte bios thread. Not on Gigabyte site.

Seems to have come out 2020-05-28

I've been on F12a for quite some time and not had any issues. Just felt like playing with the new version. Lets hope everything is ok. (gonna update after this post)

EDIT: Flash went Ok, testing load-optimized defaults if everything is ok before using old OC settings.
EDIT2: Optimized defaults work as they should for me. No issues. Everything is stable as it should.
EDIT3: *I see no practical difference between F12a & F12f myself.*


----------



## OCmember

Nighthog said:


> New bios for Gigabyte X570 AORUS XTREME.
> 
> *F12f*
> 
> I made a attachment for it. It's on the Tweaktown gigabyte bios thread. Not on Gigabyte site.
> 
> Seems to have come out 2020-05-28
> 
> I've been on F12a for quite some time and not had any issues. Just felt like playing with the new version. Lets hope everything is ok. (gonna update after this post)
> 
> EDIT: Flash went Ok, testing load-optimized defaults if everything is ok before using old OC settings.
> EDIT2: Optimized defaults work as they should for me. No issues. Everything is stable as it should.
> EDIT3: *I see no practical difference between F12a & F12f myself.*


What's the scoop on the said improvements? Still on F11 mysefl


----------



## Nighthog

OCmember said:


> What's the scoop on the said improvements? Still on F11 mysefl


Thus far I've noted nothing different between the versions I have used. Probably some bug fixes or something. In my use case I've noted nothing has changed from F12a to F12f.

The only mention of any fix is add-in-board soundcards should works as they are intended to with F12F versions of BIOS for the other boards in the X570 line-up. Nothing mentioned at all for the Xtreme.

Maybe AUTO voltage is better? No issues with stability using it. PBO & bug functions as normal also.

Memory OC still the same as before for my kits. 4x8GB has a limit ~4266Mhz with my Rev.E for pure speed & my 3800CL3 settings are still OK.

I don't use CSM disabled, (legacy bios graphics) So I never had luck running UEFI mode. So can't say how that works or not.
Saw no new options available.


----------



## jfrob75

Woodland said:


> I too am having a similar issue with vcore settings on a CCX overclock (3950x). I see you have a new build and expect you have a rev. 1.1 board as I do. I am curious if that is a factor. I am also just patiently awaiting final F12 BIOS before I have another go at it. If you find an answer to the issue let us know, as I will try to do the same also.
> You are not delusional bro
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, on a all core OC, with voltage manually set and medium LLC used I had no vdrop during stability test run. I have not figured that issue out yet either. Board LLC seems to behave well on Auto voltage running stock. F12e works very well with my memory compared to F11, so I will be patient for an F12 final. If that is a no go I may just give Ryzen Master a run.
> I do recall reading that another one in this thread stating that OC is essentially broke for him on this board and he is using Ryzen Master for OC. But with all that said I will probably just run stock anyway. I am getting outstanding benchmark numbers stock. Seems my chip boosts to almost PBO type numbers. Cinebench runs range from 9450 to 9550, even had one run break 9600.
> Just added these to Advanced CPU settings,
> 
> AMD Cool and Quiet - Enabled
> Global C-state Control = Enabled
> Power Supply Idle Control = Low Current Idle
> PPC Adjustment = PState 0
> CPPC = Enabled
> CPPC Preferred Cores = Enabled
> Under Windows power plan options using = AMD Ryzen High Performance plan
> Seemed to improve my cinebench runs by about 100 points more or less
> 
> 
> 
> Chip stays cool with custom a dual rad setup with an optimus block
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading my rambles and enjoy your day!


 Yea, my board rev is 1.1. Still have strange Vcore issue when manually OC'ing the CPU. It's not consistent but enough so that when I make a change I always go back into the BIOS and check the Vcore value compared to what it has been set to manually. For instance today I would set Vcore to 1.325 volts with a CCX OC of 43,43,42,42, save an exit, return into the BIOS and have it reading 1.47 volts. At that point I power the computer down and reapply power enter the BIOS and voltage is now reading what I had set. Than boot on into windows with no issues. I'm currently running the LLC on the high setting and have about a 50mv droop with this setting under CBR20 load.


Memory OC'ing has been pretty good. With 2 Bdie DIMMs installed I can get pretty tight timings at 3800MHz. With 4 Bdie DIMMs installed can only get 3600MHz(their rated XMP speed) with tight timings. The GSKILL Trident Z NEO 16GB/DIMM sets that I have are not on the QVL for this MB which seems rather strange. They are on the QVL for the ASUS CH8 MB. Maybe this will be corrected with future BIOS updates.


----------



## Tweedilderp

Nighthog said:


> Thus far I've noted nothing different between the versions I have used. Probably some bug fixes or something. In my use case I've noted nothing has changed from F12a to F12f.
> 
> The only mention of any fix is add-in-board soundcards should works as they are intended to with F12F versions of BIOS for the other boards in the X570 line-up. Nothing mentioned at all for the Xtreme.
> 
> Maybe AUTO voltage is better? No issues with stability using it. PBO & bug functions as normal also.
> 
> Memory OC still the same as before for my kits. 4x8GB has a limit ~4266Mhz with my Rev.E for pure speed & my 3800CL3 settings are still OK.
> 
> I don't use CSM disabled, (legacy bios graphics) So I never had luck running UEFI mode. So can't say how that works or not.
> Saw no new options available.


I got that f12f BIOS from Gigabyte support and passed it to Stasio to post up on tweaktown. I got extremely annoyed at 5.1 channel rotation (center flicking to rears then back again in 2 seconds). As an editor I had to go whinging to get that BIOS and for the cost of such a motherboard you would expect better support. I don't believe anything else has really changed, the pbo bug and stability still remains unchanged I can confirm.


----------



## Nighthog

If people are adventurous they could try *LN2 mode* and that might make your CPU be able to do *1933 FCLK*.

I had read some suggestion toward this direction the last weeks and I finally decided it was time to try an would you know it. Booted 1933 FCLK on first try.

I will need to test it properly and adjust voltage as it's already at least rebooted on me once but I'll see whit time which settings it will like, nothing dramatic changed.

I'll adjust stuff at the same time as I OC my Memory until I get no issues but it will need more fine tuning than your previous 1900 FCLK as it's even more on the edge.


----------



## Nighthog

The adventure ended with the following results on the Hynix DJR I have @ 3866/1933. 

1933FCLK needs a good bit of SoC voltage to run proper, you get lots of ~slow mode~ hidden. Something throttles in the background until you deliver proper voltage for it to function at speed. 
HWiNFO is not reporting anything wrong but benchmarks will score horribly until you fix your voltage. ~1.175vSoC @ 1933FCLK. You might get Audio noise and stutter or slowness until it's fixed. Or various glitches.


----------



## OCmember

So there's been some discussion about the new feature 'Power Reporting Deviation' on HWinfo 64, in v6.27.4185 beta . I think the Author is The_Stilt, article/thread: https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/thread...er-reporting-deviation-metric-in-hwinfo.6456/

I ran CB R20 MT and observed this new feature and got around 90% across all readings. Idle readings are not to be observed, just under load. IIRC readings should be between 95-100% in fully stock CPU/MB settings while under load.

An article by Ian Cutress on Anandtech: https://www.anandtech.com/show/15839/electromigration-amd-ryzen-current-boosting-wont-kill-your-cpu Some of the comments are pretty interesting.

Download the beta here: https://www.hwinfo.com/download/
@GBT-MatthewH


----------



## Nighthog

@OCmember if you run Prime95 AVX2 for [384K] and higher (my IMC/memory test) it sticks @ 100-101% for my 3800X.

You have to consider for which load they have targeted their stock default board settings. 
I think it's a little "meh" the whole deal to be had. Better things to focus. It's not "wrong" for Gigabyte boards.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Hi all !


I wanna build a a special AMD Build for my best mate, he also said it wont matter the price on the board if there's a chance of getting one with no fan, and here we go .


So based on this board i have only to go search a few infos on the web when it comes to RAM and the monitor .
Is Samsung B-Die or Single Sided Chips still a thing, specially for a 3900x ?
And is it better to order rev.1.1 of this board ?

Current setup

https://de.pcpartpicker.com/user/wuest3nfuchs/saved/3cdRTW#cx3567850


Things i couldnt find through pcpartpicker

Case :Fractal Design Vector RS Blackout Dark TGNVME :Crucial P5 SSD 500GB
and for a later... a watercool Mora and some more watercooling stuff


actually watching buildzoids video :thumb:


----------



## OCmember

Even though this build includes the X570 Aorus Xtreme, your post would better be addressed through a 'General' section due to it being questioned around other build parts.


----------



## Medizinmann

Wuest3nFuchs said:


> Hi all !
> 
> 
> I wanna build a a special AMD Build for my best mate, he also said it wont matter the price on the board if there's a chance of getting one with no fan, and here we go .
> 
> 
> So based on this board i have only to go search a few infos on the web when it comes to RAM and the monitor .
> Is Samsung B-Die or Single Sided Chips still a thing, specially for a 3900x ?
> And is it better to order rev.1.1 of this board ?


B-die is faster...dual rank is okay. Two sticks is easier to OC than 4. 3600CL16 should run out of the box. 

Rev 1.1 supports Thunderbolt




> Current setup
> 
> https://de.pcpartpicker.com/user/wuest3nfuchs/saved/3cdRTW#cx3567850
> 
> 
> Things i couldnt find through pcpartpicker
> 
> Case :Fractal Design Vector RS Blackout Dark TGNVME :Crucial P5 SSD 500GB
> and for a later... a watercool Mora and some more watercooling stuff
> 
> 
> actually watching buildzoids video :thumb:


Looking at your part list - everything should work just fine - but I don't see any need for an extra sound card - the on-board sound of the Aorus Xtreme is already very good - I would just try it and if it is really needed look into some other solution…

And - In this price range I would use a full modular PSU like the Seasonic PRIME Ultra Platinum 1300w...
https://www.amazon.de/Seasonic-Plat...p/B0788DL6VN/ref=psdc_430176031_t1_B075M8FH4C

Best reagrds,
Medizinmann


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Medizinmann said:


> B-die is faster...dual rank is okay. Two sticks is easier to OC than 4. 3600CL16 should run out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> Rev 1.1 supports Thunderbolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at your part list - everything should work just fine - but I don't see any need for an extra sound card - the on-board sound of the Aorus Xtreme is already very good - I would just try it and if it is really needed look into some other solution…
> 
> 
> 
> And - In this price range I would use a full modular PSU like the Seasonic PRIME Ultra Platinum 1300w...
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Seasonic-Plat...p/B0788DL6VN/ref=psdc_430176031_t1_B075M8FH4C
> 
> 
> 
> Best reagrds,
> 
> Medizinmann


Now thats the info were waiting for ! THX a BIG one
Didnt recognized the dark pro is semi modular only...that sux . For the soundcard,i myself listen a lot to Drumnbass and some movie and game themes .i ended up putting my old Titanium hd in my x470 crosshair hero VII ,cause the sound is not what i should sound like.thx for suggestions

update: finally i wanted the dark power pro 12 for him, but it's not on the market and is full modular. 
Look at this beauty 
Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk









REGARDS


----------



## Medizinmann

Wuest3nFuchs said:


> Now thats the info were waiting for ! THX a BIG one
> Didnt recognized the dark pro is semi modular only...that sux . For the soundcard,i myself listen a lot to Drumnbass and some movie and game themes .i ended up putting my old Titanium hd in my x470 crosshair hero VII ,cause the sound is not what i should sound like.thx for suggestions


Well - just test the on-board sound and then decide later. Again the Aorus Xtreme has one of the best on-board sound cards available.



> update: finally i wanted the dark power pro 12 for him, but it's not on the market and is full modular.
> Look at this beauty
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk
> REGARDS


I would suggest look at the Seasonic (I linked the 1300W Platinum before) - I am very happy with mine (1000W Titanium) and these are semi passiv - fan only spins when on high load.
https://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.p...le/42799-seasonic-prime-round-up.html?start=3

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Medizinmann said:


> Well - just test the on-board sound and then decide later. Again the Aorus Xtreme has one of the best on-board sound cards available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest look at the Seasonic (I linked the 1300W Platinum before) - I am very happy with mine (1000W Titanium) and these are semi passiv - fan only spins when on high load.
> 
> https://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.p...le/42799-seasonic-prime-round-up.html?start=3
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Medizinmann


...according to your name are you german?

I gonna test it after build is complete abd also let him choose if he wants it this way or more sound blasting style. 
Will look into the seasonic nt.

regards



Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## kazukun

AGESA ComboV2 1.0.0.2 BIOS F20a

https://i.imgur.com/F9x9YCQ.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/bpoT4HE.jpg

X570/X590 ??
https://i.imgur.com/rm5Pv6g.jpg


----------



## Medizinmann

kazukun said:


> AGESA ComboV2 1.0.0.2 BIOS F20a
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/F9x9YCQ.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/bpoT4HE.jpg
> 
> X570/X590 ??
> https://i.imgur.com/rm5Pv6g.jpg


Yeah - several ??

Next AGESA should be 1.0.0.5 or more likely 1.0.0.6 - as semi-official chancel said Gigabyte wants to skip 1.0.0.5…

But well who knows…

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## Nighthog

F20a gives fully unlocked AMD_CBS menu... about time we get access to all the settings.

I always wanted access to the memory related settings since I explored them on my Biostar X470GT8, they had benefits to tweak.

Took a assortment of screens before it became too much.. Always good to have to many settings to choose from.


----------



## jfrob75

Nighthog said:


> F20a gives fully unlocked AMD_CBS menu... about time we get access to all the settings.
> 
> I always wanted access to the memory related settings since I explored them on my Biostar X470GT8, they had benefits to tweak.
> 
> Took a assortment of screens before it became too much.. Always good to have to many settings to choose from.


Most if not all of those menus are available on the ASUS ROG boards which is why it's frustrating that GB does not provide access to them as well. Like you indicated some of them help in memory OC'ing.


----------



## bejeweledman

Nighthog said:


> F20a gives fully unlocked AMD_CBS menu... about time we get access to all the settings.
> 
> I always wanted access to the memory related settings since I explored them on my Biostar X470GT8, they had benefits to tweak.
> 
> Took a assortment of screens before it became too much.. Always good to have to many settings to choose from.


The first screenshot shows "USB Type-C with Titan Ridge Support"...

Titan Ridge is Gigabyte's Thunderbolt 3 PCIe add-on card, so we have Thunderbolt 3 support on the USB-c port at the back? :bigeyedsm

(Unfortunately I don't have any Thunderbolt 3 devices for testing...)


----------



## OCmember

That seems like a yuuge update. I might wait till a stable or full version is out.


----------



## Zed03

Updated to X570AOXT.20a bios and can confirm the PBO bug with EDC limit is still there.

Any EDC limit value other than 0 results in a ~6-9% drop in performance.


----------



## Medizinmann

bejeweledman said:


> The first screenshot shows "USB Type-C with Titan Ridge Support"...
> 
> Titan Ridge is Gigabyte's Thunderbolt 3 PCIe add-on card, so we have Thunderbolt 3 support on the USB-c port at the back? :bigeyedsm
> 
> (Unfortunately I don't have any Thunderbolt 3 devices for testing...)


Rev 1.1 adds support for the ADD-IN-Cards only in combination with these you would have Thunderbolt 3... 
https://www.gigabyte.com/de/Motherboard/GC-TITAN-RIDGE-rev-10#kf
…. the Add-In-Cards need a thunderbolt connector on the motherboard in order to work.
It was actually planned for the Rev 1.0 an there are soldering points…
https://forum.level1techs.com/t/x57...y-intended-to-have-thunderbolt-support/144835

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

Zed03 said:


> Updated to X570AOXT.20a bios and can confirm the PBO bug with EDC limit is still there.
> 
> Any EDC limit value other than 0 results in a ~6-9% drop in performance.


BTW - you could try EDC=1 or 10-15 - depending on your setup/CPU.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1741052-edc-1-pbo-turbo-boost.html

I myself rund EDC=1 and TCT/PPT with motherboards max values (700/1300) - works great.

Best regards.
Medizinmann


----------



## Deepcuts

20A is the 1st version that crashes my 3800 RAM 1900 IF in seconds
Same exact settings as before.
Not looking good from where I am sitting.


----------



## Nighthog

Deepcuts said:


> 20A is the 1st version that crashes my 3800 RAM 1900 IF in seconds
> Same exact settings as before.
> Not looking good from where I am sitting.


I've noted different IF stability with F20a, you need new voltage settings I would guess.

Other I noted "over voltage protection" for SoC was really low for AUTO, basically anything above 1.100V would reboot, but fixed once set manually to a higher value. Not really needed to mess with it before. AUTO was usually OK in earlier bios, not causing trouble.


----------



## Deepcuts

It seems 20A is a "champ" for me.
Onboard audio started crackling. Never had this one on older versions.
Hey Gigabyte, pay your engineers!

Flashed F12f: stable once more and no more audio crackling.


----------



## Nighthog

Deepcuts said:


> It seems 20A is a champ for me.
> Onboard audio started crackling. Never had this one on older version.
> Hey Gigabyte, pay your engineers!


It's related to the SoC & VDDP & VDDG voltages, as I mentioned, F20a behaves differently with FCLK, wants different voltages than before from what I can wrap my head around. A little problematic to be said.

It can use lower procODT than before and the RZQ values can use combinations I've never seen work before.

This is completely altered for MEM & FCLK settings it will accept to earlier. Your old settings might just not work any more with the new AGESA behaviour, it's causing me trouble to troubleshoot issues for my earlier 4800Mhz stable results. Has made it easier but also more problematic with erratic behaviour I've not seen before.

SoC voltage seems utterly weird thus far. Go above 1.100V and it's just a mess. But lower seems better now? 
Still trying to figure out the change in behaviour.

EDIT: For example I'm trying out 1.000V SoC right now. Seems functional, just earlier tried 1.050V and was fine in regard to SoC at least. [4800/1900] MEM/FCLK
EDIT2: 1.000V SoC was fine and working, now testing how 0.950V functions, booted at least. [4800/1900] MEM/FCLK, 900/950 VDDG_CCD/VDDG_IOD 
EDIT3: 0.925V SoC booted but was ~SLOW~. Gone too low, 0.950V was a little slow as well, but not that noticeable, ~0.975V seems minimum if you care for benchmarks to give normal scores.


----------



## Nighthog

Just a sample after I managed to get 4800/1900 to behave properly on F20a.

4866/1900, 1.050vSoC, 1000mv VDDP, 950/975mv CCD/IOD.

This is my first boot to Windows for 4866Mhz.


----------



## jfrob75

Today I tried some manual OC'ing with the latest BIOS F20a. My first attempt was simple per CCX OC of 43, 43, 42, 42 @ 1.32V. When I then saved those settings it took several reboots (i.e. power off/on) of the computer to get back into the BIOS. The MB would give a successful POST complete BEEP but would display the BIOS screen. When it finally did what I noticed is the CPU voltage was no where near what I had set. It was indicating a voltage of 1.048 - 1.054 volts, which would explain why I was having difficulty getting into the BIOS. I tried higher voltage setting as well as just all core OC of 4.2GHz with same results. I don't have this issue on BIOS version F12e. Now my Extreme MB is ver. 1.1. Don't if that has any bearing on this issue. So, I can OC using PBO and the EDC "bug" no problem. I'm able to run my 4 X 16GB memory at the same timing settings as I do under F12e. So, it is really strange that this new BIOS will not set the CPU core voltage to the fixed value I enter.


EDIT: Today I decided to revisit my manual OC issue. This time I started with a manual OC after reverting to optimized defaults. My first attempt was to simply set the all core clock to 4.2GHz and the voltage to 1.325. When I saved and exited I was able to get back into the BIOS on the first try and low and behold the core voltage was showing the voltage I had set. So, next I went to perCCX OC and no further issues setting the core voltage or setting the tight memory timings. So the only difference from what I described above to this attempt was starting with optimized defaults, go figure!!!!


----------



## Deepcuts

New 10 Gbps nic firmware 3.1.109 https://www.marvell.com/content/dam/marvell/en/drivers/MarvellFlashUpdate_1.5.0_3.1.109.zip
Later edit:
Firmware released today, 23 Jun 2020 yet my card seems to already have this version. Twilight zone.


----------



## Nighthog

Deepcuts said:


> New 10 Gbps nic firmware 3.1.109 https://www.marvell.com/content/dam/marvell/en/drivers/MarvellFlashUpdate_1.5.0_3.1.109.zip
> Later edit:
> Firmware released today, 23 Jun 2020 yet my card seems to already have this version. Twilight zone.


Seems to be the same firmware in the updater but the software itself maybe got updated to fix some issues?


----------



## Tweedilderp

For those still in the middle of fiddling around with pre-F20a BIOS on 2-CCD chips I have made a post with my settings that got my golden (like page 116 or 117) in the EDC=1 thread.

Hope it helps anyone who is still in the middle of tweaking and finding their balance.


----------



## Medizinmann

Tweedilderp said:


> For those still in the middle of fiddling around with pre-F20a BIOS on 2-CCD chips I have made a post with my settings that got my golden (like page 116 or 117) in the EDC=1 thread.
> 
> Hope it helps anyone who is still in the middle of tweaking and finding their balance.


If I see this right you limit your PPT to 145W - that isn't what I bought an Aorus Xtreme for and use water cooling in the first place...
I use motherboard max. values for PPT and TDC(1300/700) with the EDC=1-Bug.
Scalar 5x (more never did anything for me) and no overboost as it also seems to be useless.
Add a 0,5 MHz OC on the BCLK and the 3900x happily boosts over 4670 Mhz on two cores and to 4648 an all other core on the first CCD - using 1usmus universal power plan.

Draws up to 180W and runs CB20 with 7550-7600ish points…that more like it :thumb: - everything on a low noise fan profile.

BTW: SC in CPU-Z 557,5 – could pimp it to boost over 4,7 GHz get SC 567 and CB20 with 7750-7800ish with BCLK 102,5 and darw up to 205W - but only with more cooling and thus to much noise to my liking…

I am still on F12a - didn't have time to fiddle around and its running rock solid now - so no real need to change anything.

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## Zed03

Tweedilderp said:


> For those still in the middle of fiddling around with pre-F20a BIOS on 2-CCD chips I have made a post with my settings that got my golden (like page 116 or 117) in the EDC=1 thread.
> 
> Hope it helps anyone who is still in the middle of tweaking and finding their balance.


I tried your settings (145/230/1), but EDC = 1 with 10x scalar causes my CPU EDC to cap out at 100.32 A in Cinebench giving me as score of around 9.1k

With EDC = 0, I at least get CPU EDC cap of 140 A and Cinebench score of 9.3k

My best EDC setting seems to be around 220 which results in CPU EDC of 202.205 A in Cinebench and a 9.5k-ish score. EDC Screenshot attached. (For context, this is a 3950x everything else stock PBO. No +- voltage or anything like that)


----------



## OCmember

Was thinking about getting a RAM kit not listed on the QVL list for our X570 Xtreme. It's a 4133 cl17.17.17.37 @ 1.4v kit 2x8. Would I be running into a mess with stability & compatibility issues with this kit and the board?


----------



## Nighthog

OCmember said:


> Was thinking about getting a RAM kit not listed on the QVL list for our X570 Xtreme. It's a 4133 cl17.17.17.37 @ 1.4v kit 2x8. Would I be running into a mess with stability & compatibility issues with this kit and the board?


I don't know, all kits I have tried worked just fine but I don't have Samsung B-die I expect that kit to use. There was some earlier user that had trouble with some odd kit but other than that I haven't heard of troubles.


----------



## Tweedilderp

Medizinmann said:


> If I see this right you limit your PPT to 145W - that isn't what I bought an Aorus Xtreme for and use water cooling in the first place.../forum/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif/forum/images/smilies/wink.gif/forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif
> I use motherboard max. values for PPT and TDC(1300/700) with the EDC=1-Bug.
> Scalar 5x (more never did anything for me) and no overboost as it also seems to be useless.
> Add a 0,5 MHz OC on the BCLK and the 3900x happily boosts over 4670 Mhz on two cores and to 4648 an all other core on the first CCD - using 1usmus universal power plan.
> 
> Draws up to 180W and runs CB20 with 7550-7600ish pointsâ€¦that more like it /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif/forum/images/smilies/thumb.gif - everything on a low noise fan profile.
> 
> BTW: SC in CPU-Z 557,5 â€“ could pimp it to boost over 4,7 GHz get SC 567 and CB20 with 7750-7800ish with BCLK 102,5 and darw up to 205W - but only with more cooling and thus to much noise to my likingâ€¦
> 
> I am still on F12a - didn't have time to fiddle around and its running rock solid now - so no real need to change anything.
> 
> Best regards,
> Medizinmann


Correct I do limit my cpu but I still achieve close to 7500 in CB MT as you can see. Still performs like a champ with low temps and high fps in games. However unless I disable a the 2nd chiplet I cant get over 4.4ghz in games. I do see spiked for 4575mhz but 4.4ghz is minimum for gaming.

I was pushing it harder with settings similar to yours but I know my FIT and unfortunately I cannot risk degradation seeing I use it for long periods of encoding.

I also cannot use bclk to tweak as I use nearly all the sata ports and m.2 for storage (14TB total). I have seen horror stories and dont want to risk my enterprise drives for a bit more single threaded performance.

I should also add that I didn't get the Xtreme for the 3000 series, I intend to stretch its legs when Zen 3 launches. As for the 3900x, that will go in my old x370 gaming 5 to transcode and run a file server.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

hey guys F20b ist out... with F20a it did not shut down for me. F20b works did get all settings for Memory and no problems so far.


----------



## OCmember

post deleted, off topic


----------



## OCmember

I've had my IF and Memory overclocked for a while now but it never occurred to ask where the proper place to set the timings is at. There's 2 spots in F11 bios that you can manually set the timings, one is in the 'Tweaker' section (Advanced Memory Settings), and the other is (DRAM Timing Configuration) under AMD Overclocking in 'Settings' Does it matter where you set the timings at? I'm thinking 'No' at this point but I thought I'd ask, lol

Thanks


----------



## Nighthog

OCmember said:


> I've had my IF and Memory overclocked for a while now but it never occurred to ask where the proper place to set the timings is at. There's 2 spots in F11 bios that you can manually set the timings, one is in the 'Tweaker' section (Advanced Memory Settings), and the other is (DRAM Timing Configuration) under AMD Overclocking in 'Settings' Does it matter where you set the timings at? I'm thinking 'No' at this point but I thought I'd ask, lol
> 
> Thanks


There is actually a third in the AMD_CBS menu. Though most settings should be set throughout the tweaker page, a few settings are missing like FCLK & power down mode etc which you have to set elsewhere.


----------



## Deepcuts

F20 is out and still not stable for me with 3800/1900. I admit I did not spent too much time tweaking or finding the right voltages. Went with auto, like before.
On top of that, CB20 score is varying wildly and a lot lower. 8800-9100 instead of 9300-9400 on F12f


----------



## MartB

My front usb 2.0 and 3.0 ports are not working since i switched to F20 anyone else with the same problem?


----------



## Deepcuts

Try to completely cut power to your PSU for 20 seconds.
My board has the same problem and this is the only fix. In my case it happens since the day I bought it.


----------



## Nighthog

Anyone notice DDR Termination voltage isn't setting the correct voltage? F20 BIOS.

Should be half your DRAM Voltage, but in Manual mode it's +0.200V on what you set. Never had that issue before on other BIOS versions.


----------



## OCmember

I've set up an ENTIRE bios, press F10 only to have it lock up needing a cold reboot!?!? THIS IS THE 3rd time this has happened

EDIT: DRAM is either having issue or dying, sorry for the rant


----------



## jfrob75

Nighthog said:


> Anyone notice DDR Termination voltage isn't setting the correct voltage? F20 BIOS.
> 
> Should be half your DRAM Voltage, but in Manual mode it's +0.200V on what you set. Never had that issue before on other BIOS versions.


On mine it is setting the DDR termination voltage correctly under bios F20b.


----------



## Nighthog

jfrob75 said:


> On mine it is setting the DDR termination voltage correctly under bios F20b.


It's odd the "stable" release had this fault when no "beta" did have it.


----------



## Deepcuts

The more Gigabyte BIOS versions I test, I am more convinced engineers designing the hardware have nothing in common with the ones in charge of BIOS updates. Like they don't even meet for a coffee, at least once in a lifetime, to exchange some ideas.


----------



## OCmember

Anyone notice with bios F20, the number of PCI Express Root Ports went from 8 to 6 ?


----------



## OCmember

New AMD drivers are out. AMD GPIO drivers are updated, in the bundle.


----------



## kazukun

I would like the previously released BIOS F12b.


----------



## Craig Roxburgh

G'day guys.. A bit of a strange request but ive recently moved house and in the process misplaced the front panel connector for my X570 extreme mother board.
Would it be at all possible one of you great blokes could take a few detailed photos of how the wiring runs from the 2mm 2x5 pinch connector to the 20 pin in order for me to attempt to make something similar?
does anyone know if these pins on the 20 pin use a common earth? I'm just trying to work out how 10 pins go to 20.. i have the page out of the gigabytes manual that shows the 20 pin, pin out - as in how to connect the front panel connectors but juat trying to work out the 2x5 pinch connector end..
Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.. Gigabytes tech have been.. well hopeless.
Craig


----------



## MartB

Craig Roxburgh said:


> [...] I'm just trying to work out how 10 pins go to 20.. i have the page out of the gigabytes manual that shows the 20 pin, pin out - as in how to connect the front panel connectors but juat trying to work out the 2x5 pinch connector end..
> Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.. Gigabytes tech have been.. well hopeless.
> Craig


Say no more, i think i got you, i traced out the pins using a multimeter, hopefully i didnt make a mistake but you cant really damage much when im wrong. Enjoy and do report back if it was correct!

The small latches are at the bottom of the front-panel connector.
The colors are aligned with the colors on the original connector, the 20pin thing has internally bridged connections for some stuff so i included them there aswell.

Kind regards


----------



## MartB

kazukun said:


> I would like the previously released BIOS F12b.


Disclaimer:
There you go, all rights reserved to their respective owners.
Drop a reply or private message if the content violates your rights and you want it removed.


----------



## kazukun

Thank you！


----------



## OCmember

New Bios, F21. Improved PCIe device compatibility


----------



## MartB

Is it possible to get headphone level output at the back of the mainboard or is that only available to front panel audio.
My front panel audio cable is really bad and my mic picks up a lot of interference when im listening to music on a higher volume.

Line out is way too loud and there doesnt seem to be a way to re-configure the jacks.
Im running a 50 Ω headset and i dont get any sort of headphone selection thingy when i plug that into the back.


----------



## Deepcuts

F21
Only XMP loaded. Crashes without any stress test. Just writing this reply crashed 2 times.
3600 RAM 1800 IF

F12F
XMP loaded. No crash
3800 RAM 1900 IF

Gotta "love" new versions breaking stable builds.


----------



## radio67

I have a new build with this board this week. Been perusing this thread since last fall and looking for signs that you guys, the early adopters, are getting some stability. Seemed like the bios and drivers are getting mature, so I pulled the trigger. 
I have no issues or problems but thought I'd do a little write up as it may help some would be buyer make a decision. I used to cheap out on builds but found that I got unhappy with them sooner usually leading to an upgrade every two to three years. My last build was more deluxe and lasted 9 years. It was the x58 chipset with 990x intel cpu. This gigabyte amd build may last even longer than the previous one. Its cheaper to pay up front for power, the flagship chipset, bells and whistles, and then just keep it longer. 

Many things attracted me to this board: 1) the 9 - 3900x is a really good cpu. I know its not a super overclocker but I pretty well got overclocking out of my system with my last build some 9 years ago. I may fool around with the RAM a bit, but I think I'll just leave the cpu at stock settings as it seems to get most of what it has to offer just by leaving it alone. 2) Pcie 4 promises longevity for gaming. (My last system board was stuck at pcie 2, otherwise I may have used it longer. 3) The entire board is over engineered which implies reliability and longevity. Here's to hoping that bears out. 3) the audio. I'm a music lover and on my previous build I had to use an external d/a converter with headphone amp due to interference, electrical noise and overall poor sonics. So with this new board I started playing music, then paused it, and turned the volume to max. The result was no noise, no hiss, no RFI, just complete quiet. Perfect. Plus after listening for some hours I have to conclude this is the best audio I have ever heard on a PC. No listening fatigue and the sonics are natural. That means I can get the external d/a converter and wires off the desk. I've been trying to find out what the output in watts is on the audio, but no luck. anyway there is no trouble driving my cans. 4). No chip set fan. I had a couple of amd boards previously and the chipset fan was a nagging rattle trap issue. and had to replace the fan several times. Its possible that the current fans on x570 boards are higher quality, but I didn't want to take the chance. 5) Net work adapter speed seem to be overkill and "future proof" . who knows if isps will ever offer such bandwidth. 5) Reportedly, Zen 3 will be compatible with this socket and chip set further adding to the future of this pricey board and chip set. 6) Aesthetics are a bit more mature and classy. I play some teen video games, but I don't want my pc to look like I pay such games. 

I never dreamed I'd pay this much for a board but when I looked at the big picture it made sense. Essentially it is upgradability to zen 3, and pcie 4 video cards, and massive capacity of the network adapters, that ensures it will be a long time before one starts to feel left behind. What tilted me toward this particular pricey board over other offerings was aesthetics, no chipset fan, apparent over engineering, and the fine audio. I recall paying upwards of 200 for a pci audio card only to find it suffered from rfi. 

Case & fans: someone in the thread questioned what case were people using with this board. I chose the o11 dynamic xl. What a wonderful case. Der Bauer knows what he is doing. With the four hot swapable hd bays, and the m2 stick on the board I have no hard drive cables cluttering the case. 
I'm an air cooling type, so I'm using the boxed Ryzen cooler right now. I have two 140mm (Noctua, max 2000 rpm models) fans at the top blowing air in, and two at the bottom blowing air out. The reason I did it this way was to prevent hot air from the video card getting drawn into the cpu cooler. Then I added a 120 Gentle Typhoon at the back, and this one also is blowing air in at the cpu cooler as well. At one point I stress tested the cpu with some folding at home smp work units. I lowered the case fans to minimum and the cpu fan to max to see how much noise this fan made. It is surprisingly low noise. I do hear a whirrr of moving air, but no super obnoxious drone or whine. CPU temp was 95C. Then one by one, using the Gigabyte fan utility, I increased the rpm's on the case fans and monitored the temps. I stopped increasing the fan rpm's when I noticed no more drop in cpu temperature. No point in creating more noise than is necessary. CPU temp went to 90 - 91C, keeping in mind this is with it running at 100%. 

Currently my fan settings are all fans at or below 1000 rpm's up to 80C, then a steep curve up to max on the cpu cooler and 1500 on the case fans. Higher than 1500 rpms on the case fans doesn't do anything to lower temps. I don't plan on using the cpu at 100% anyway. While gaming the temp is high 50's to low 60's C. I'm happy with that. its very quiet with this arrangement. It is interesting that AMD is happy with 90 -95C temps with their cpu running at 100%. I have read that such temps reduce the longevity of the cpu, but is it really true? If it is true why would AMD offer a cooler that allows such temps? I have not seen any proof that a cpu, can't last a long time with such temps, but don't really know. Interestingly, While doing cpu stress testing I had one core briefly go to 46xx mhz, while ther remainder were 45xx for a second or so. Mostly they were around 4000 average, apparently due to high temps. 

The video card, a MSI 2070 super, shows no signs of suffering considering the warm air is being blown down and out the bottom as it runs at max speed with no problems. 


Hopefully I did not go to far afield with this yakety yak post. I'm super happy with this MB and the build in general is the best ever. 

Thanks to all you early adopters for being the tip of the spear and documenting all the drama and info concerning bios and driver updates.


----------



## OCmember

So how many PCI Express Root Port's are you guys seeing with the latest bios? As I said before mine changed from 8 to 6. You can check using Device manager or MSI mode utility,

Thanks

p.s. wondering if my board or something is going bad


----------



## dkuster

OCmember said:


> So how many PCI Express Root Port's are you guys seeing with the latest bios? As I said before mine changed from 8 to 6. You can check using Device manager or MSI mode utility,
> 
> Thanks
> 
> p.s. wondering if my board or something is going bad


For me, device manager shows 5 PCI Express Root Ports and 1 PCI Express Root Complex.

I never looked at this in older BIOS versions so I can't compare...


----------



## radio67

^
Same here. 1 "root complex" and 5 "root port". bios f20


----------



## OCmember

Great, thanks for the replies! Now I know I'm not going crazy


----------



## Deepcuts

7 root 1 complex on F12f


----------



## radio67

A tweak I did to lower temps which may help anyone with stock cooler. 
I was getting 91C temps with stock cooler 3900x at full load. Average 4000mhz. 

I lowered vcore one notch from 1.2 to 1.193 Temps dropped to 83-84 at full load with still average 4000mhz.


----------



## OCmember

Anyone using slots A1 & B1 for a 2 sticks single sided? I cannot get a kit that does 4266 @ 1.35v to do cl14 3600 @ 1.52v

EDIT: NM, it's worse using A & B 1


----------



## OCmember

Anyone know what topology the Aorus Xtreme has? Daisy Chain? T top? etc.


----------



## HiTach

*Intel Wireless Bluetooth device error fixed with new driver*

Finally after months of not working, Intel released a driver update that fixed my onboard Bluetooth .

I originally downloaded the driver from Aorus site 21.50.1.1 It installed OK.
It installs as Intel Wireless Bluetooth .
However it shows an error {!} in Device manager

"This device cannot start. (Code 10)
{Operation Failed}
The requested operation was unsuccessful."

Gigabyte support were of zero help. I contacted them on 3/30, but they blamed the problem on Windows installation.

After installing Intel driver 21.110.03 and without further action from me, Bluetooth devices are correctly paired and operating normally.

Intel® Wireless Bluetooth®
Driver Details Provider
Intel Corporation
Version 21.110.0.3
Date 6/25/2020


----------



## HiTach

*Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB 4x16 64GB experience*

I installed the CMT64GX4M4C3200C16 set (3x16GB) which ran normally for several months. 
Default voltage, XMP profile for 3200Mhz/C16 operation with a R9 3900

One of the LEDs failed (would not match colors) so I got an RMA with advance warranty replacement billed to my cc, free return shipping.
The RMA set would not boot with XMP, but would boot at default lower speed of 2166Hmz.

I got another RMA this time upgraded by Corsair at no extra charge to a 3600Mhz/C18 set (for ideal IF @ 3600Mhz)
This set installed normally with XMP at 3600Mhz and has fun flawlessly for a month.
I don't notice any significant difference in benchmarks or in my applications, but feel comfortable that RAM speeds and IF are not a bottleneck.

FYI, I run my R9 successfully at 1.2v with Ryzen Master Creator mode and 1.3v for 4.3Ghz All Core, with a Kraken Z73 cooler from NZXT in push/pull config.

Thumbs up for Corsair warranty support, including smooth refund of the cc payment on return receipt of RMA.

Item product details:
Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB 64GB (4PK 16GB) 3.2GHz PC4-25600 DDR4 DIMM Unbuffered Non-ECC Desktop Memory Kit, Model Number:	CMT64GX4M4C3200C16
Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB 64GB (4PK 16GB) 3.6GHz PC4-25600 DDR4 DIMM Unbuffered Non-ECC Desktop Memory Kit, Model Number:	CMT64GX4M4C3600C18


----------



## Medizinmann

OCmember said:


> Anyone know what topology the Aorus Xtreme has? Daisy Chain? T top? etc.


AFAIK Daisy Chain.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/bxl3rm/gigabyte_x570_xtreme_motherboard_analysis_true/





Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## OCmember

Medizinmann said:


> AFAIK Daisy Chain.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/bxl3rm/gigabyte_x570_xtreme_motherboard_analysis_true/
> https://youtu.be/qszxxIumJOQ
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vQwGGbW1AE
> 
> Best regards,
> Medizinmann


That would make sense as the manual suggest using A2 & B2 slots for best performance. If it said A1 & B1 then it might of been T Topology


----------



## OCmember

What CAD_BUS Block are you guys running? It seems most of my stability lies within a good combination of these. Kept getting errors right off the bat with TM5 with 20,20,20,20 until I changed to 40,20,20,24. I'm only 4 min into the first cycle of TM5, of 20, and no errors so far so it seems these settings are pretty important. 

I'm testing 3600 again. I've been running it for about 2-3 weeks when recently I ran TM5 in admin mode and 20 cycles and it failed, when before I didn't use admin or 20 cycles. I'm trying to get my old Trident kit stable > 3200 before I move on to the new kit I bought. I'd at-least like to have a decent to fall back on before I move on to the new kit. It's a 4133 cl19 kit @ 1.35v


----------



## kazukun

BIOS F22

http://www.mediafire.com/file/0r6v0nudf8hm60a/X570AORUSXTREME.F22/file


----------



## OCmember

Is there a way we can backup our bios Profiles? I just dialed in some memory and I'd like to keep the settings if I update my bios.


----------



## OCmember

Favorites menu broken. Getting a message, "WARNING! Pre-defined item not found. Please examine SDL for what's supposed to be here."


----------



## OCmember

Also it would be nice to have a header telling us what profile is loaded when entering the bios


----------



## OCmember

Trying to trouble shoot something else but I don't have another Xtreme board. Does the 'Clear cmos' button on the back I/O panel always stay lit up from the back-lighting?

EDIT: nm, it's an option in the bios, but not described clearly as Clear CMOS, the bios option says 'Onboard Button Light'


----------



## Medizinmann

OCmember said:


> What CAD_BUS Block are you guys running? It seems most of my stability lies within a good combination of these. Kept getting errors right off the bat with TM5 with 20,20,20,20 until I changed to 40,20,20,24. I'm only 4 min into the first cycle of TM5, of 20, and no errors so far so it seems these settings are pretty important.
> 
> I'm testing 3600 again. I've been running it for about 2-3 weeks when recently I ran TM5 in admin mode and 20 cycles and it failed, when before I didn't use admin or 20 cycles. I'm trying to get my old Trident kit stable > 3200 before I move on to the new kit I bought. I'd at-least like to have a decent to fall back on before I move on to the new kit. It's a 4133 cl19 kit @ 1.35v


I use CAD BUS 24,20,20,24 as suggested by DRAM calc for my 4-stick setup.

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## Deepcuts

Same story...

F22
Only XMP loaded. Crashes without any stress test.
3600 RAM 1800 IF
Stable with 2133 RAM/no XMP

F12F
XMP loaded. No crash
RAM OC to [email protected] and 1900 IF
Rock solid.


----------



## OCmember

Deepcuts said:


> Same story...
> 
> F22
> Only XMP loaded. Crashes without any stress test.
> 3600 RAM 1800 IF
> Stable with 2133 RAM/no XMP
> 
> F12F
> XMP loaded. No crash
> RAM OC to [email protected] and 1900 IF
> Rock solid.



Interesting. What kit?


Maybe they tested more ram kits on the board? I have no idea what 'Improve Memory Compatibility' would mean when things like this break memory overclocks


----------



## PSiKoTiC

*Flashed F22 on X570 Aorus Xtreme 3600 CL16 gskill kit working now*

I just flashed F22 with my system. Wow. This is so much better for my setup.

I use using a 64gb (4x 16gb) Gskill Trident Neo Z (CL 16). 

Before I was getting intermittent memory errors (even with F21) XMP wouldn't load despite voltages and/or SOC voltages. 

I figured I either got bad ram sticks, or a dud 3950x with a crappy soc. 

Anyhow as of F22 XMP loads stable now 100% of the time. The intermittent errors I was getting with my ram don't happen at all anymore. (the ram was on the QVL btw) 

The computer is notably snappier when using the windows desktop and swapping between different windows (even gaming), cinebench (which isn't even ram heavy) I gained another 290 points with. 

If your having issues with getting XMP stable on 3600 trident neo Z, definitely try out this new bios flash. 

I'm going to assume from my experience so far this is one of the kits they re-did timings on when the update info is (improving memory compatibility) Just a PSA for you nerds. For me it's working great.


----------



## kazukun

X570 Aorus Xtreme 380​​0MHz CL14 4ｘ8GB gskill Ram Kit

BIOS F21,F22 IF1900
It works very well.

Based on XMP, only tRC is set to 52.
Everything else is Auto

https://i.imgur.com/J0g9SKE.jpg


----------



## Deepcuts

OCmember said:


> Interesting. What kit?


F4-3600C18Q-64GTZN


----------



## GoldCartGamer

I see there is a F30a bios with the following description: "Update AGESA ComboV2 1.0.8.1 for New Gen AMD Ryzen processors support" Does that mean support for the new APU's or Zen 3 CPUs?


----------



## OCmember

Official release is posted on Gigabyte, F30

https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-XTREME-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios


----------



## Deepcuts

Please advise:
I have to chose between a CMK64GX4M2Z4000C18 18-22-22-42 64 GB KIT @ 4000 Mhz and a F4-3600C16Q-64GTZN 16-16-16-36 64 GB KIT @ 3600 Mhz
Ideally I would keep the RAM at 3800 with IF/FCLK at 1900
Which one of those KITs would you say would be better performance wise.

At the moment I have a F4-3600C18Q-64GTZN 18-22-22-42 64 GB KIT @ 3600 Mhz

Thank you


----------



## jfrob75

Deepcuts said:


> Please advise:
> I have to chose between a CMK64GX4M2Z4000C18 18-22-22-42 64 GB KIT @ 4000 Mhz and a F4-3600C16Q-64GTZN 16-16-16-36 64 GB KIT @ 3600 Mhz
> Ideally I would keep the RAM at 3800 with IF/FCLK at 1900
> Which one of those KITs would you say would be better performance wise.
> 
> At the moment I have a F4-3600C18Q-64GTZN 18-22-22-42 64 GB KIT @ 3600 Mhz
> 
> Thank you


 I have that same G-SKILL memory kit installed on CH8 MB and have currently OC'd it to 3733MHz, see timings below. I have the DRAM voltage set to 1.5V.


Spoiler


----------



## Deepcuts

jfrob75 said:


> I have that same G-SKILL memory kit installed on CH8 MB and have currently OC'd it to 3733MHz, see timings below. I have the DRAM voltage set to 1.5V.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 369266


Thank you.
G-Skill it is then.
Will try your timings, even tho I am afraid 64 GB will be a bit harder on IMC, or at least this is what I keep hearing.


----------



## jfrob75

Deepcuts said:


> Thank you.
> G-Skill it is then.
> Will try your timings, even tho I am afraid 64 GB will be a bit harder on IMC, or at least this is what I keep hearing.


4DIMMS vs. 2DIMMs is more difficult to OC, probably because of the memory signal topology. I also have the GB Aorus Extreme on a test bench but not in a position, at this time, to test this set of G-Skill memory on it. Should be able to in a month or so. I can OC 2DIMMs to 3800 no problem but not 4DIMMs.


----------



## Deepcuts

jfrob75 said:


> 4DIMMS vs. 2DIMMs is more difficult to OC, probably because of the memory signal topology. I also have the GB Aorus Extreme on a test bench but not in a position, at this time, to test this set of G-Skill memory on it. Should be able to in a month or so. I can OC 2DIMMs to 3800 no problem but not 4DIMMs.


Running my current KIT of 4 sticks with 18-22-22-22-42 @ 3800/1900 without problems on F12f
The CPU also has a say in this.


----------



## jfrob75

Deepcuts said:


> Running my current KIT of 4 sticks with 18-22-22-22-42 @ 3800/1900 without problems on F12f
> The CPU also has a say in this.


Interesting, I never really tried loosening the timings. What is your DRAM voltage?


----------



## Deepcuts

jfrob75 said:


> Interesting, I never really tried loosening the timings. What is your DRAM voltage?


1.4V 
The KIT is rated for 3600 Mhz at 18-22-22-22-42-64. I only upped the speed to 3800 Mhz and manually set the same primary timings, FCLK and IF set at 1900. Rest on auto and most likely a bit loose. Better latency ~69ms and throughput then stock.
I admit I tested briefly DRAM Calculator but was too lazy to make it stable after 2-3 tries.
F20,21,22 no go even at XMP or manual 3600 Mhz.
F30a seems happy with my build again but did not have time to test more.


----------



## Deepcuts

Had time to waste so I tested the new F30a BIOS and for the first time since F20 my system is stable once more at XMP speed.
Even overclocked to 3800 RAM and 1900 FCLK and IF, stable.


----------



## OCmember

Official F30 released








X570 AORUS XTREME (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.S.A.


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com


----------



## MoDeNa

With the F30 I can not maintain my RAM overclock. I had 2x16 GSkill 3200 CL 14-14-14-34 modules @ 3733 16-16-16-32 working perfectly with F22 bios and previous ones, and when upgraded to F30 the RAM overclock simply does not work. Even at 3600 Mhz can't achieve stable settings.

I will keep trying to stay with my initial overclock (3733 Mhz 16-16-16-32) by dealing with the ram settings in bios.


----------



## OCmember

Can we only update one bios to F30 and then choose which one to boot in? I'd like to keep F22 and try out F30


----------



## OCmember

MoDeNa said:


> With the F30 I can not maintain my RAM overclock. I had 2x16 GSkill 3200 CL 14-14-14-34 modules @ 3733 16-16-16-32 working perfectly with F22 bios and previous ones, and when upgraded to F30 the RAM overclock simply does not work. Even at 3600 Mhz can't achieve stable settings.
> 
> I will keep trying to stay with my initial overclock (3733 Mhz 16-16-16-32) by dealing with the ram settings in bios.


Post your Zen Timings


----------



## RenRenRen

OCmember said:


> Can we only update one bios to F30 and then choose which one to boot in? I'd like to keep F22 and try out F30


There is a switch on the bottom right of the board (BIOS_SW), that you can use to toggle between the Main & Backup BIOS


----------



## OCmember

RenRenRen said:


> There is a switch on the bottom right of the board (BIOS_SW), that you can use to toggle between the Main & Backup BIOS


👍 
Is that the only way?


----------



## robgio

Hello guys!

I´ve finished to build my new PC recently and I have a question about my motherboard. Every time when I boot the PC, appears these messages. Forget the Asrock logo. It´s because I found this screen on Internet with the same messages that are appearing to me. Do you know where at the Bios I can disable this?


----------



## OCmember

How's the F30 bios doing for everyone?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

very good so far on my end with same Timing as on F22... did play with the 1usmus clock tuner and very happy


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

So I will post my settings so you guys can check and see what i did

so here is CPU-Z old Record 










and new with setting from 1usmus clock tuner Beta2









settings in BIOS...to get the tool working, I also use Ram calculator for a log time


----------



## Billy McDowell

Can someone tell me what the difference is between the rev1.0 & rev1.1?


----------



## Medizinmann

Billy McDowell said:


> Can someone tell me what the difference is between the rev1.0 & rev1.1?


Rev 1.1 has a Thunderbolt 3 header and some other minor improvements...

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## Nighthog

Rev1.1 & 1.2 have several upgrades in regard to Memory trace layout for better high frequency support as I see it. Meaning 5000Mhz should be possible easier on the newer versions while rev.1.0 can top out earlier 4600-4800Mhz. Which is the best I could do on my launch day Xtreme rev.1.0. 
But I never had a super binned memory kits and quite mediocre/low bin kits to test with so I don't know how much improved the new layout is if going for extreme records.


----------



## Billy McDowell

So if I have to rma my rev1.0 board for a faulty 10gbe not working would they send me a rev.1.1 or 1.2 in return?


----------



## Nighthog

Billy McDowell said:


> So if I have to rma my rev1.0 board for a faulty 10gbe not working would they send me a rev.1.1 or 1.2 in return?


Very much likely unless they try to repair your board and send it back.

Depends on your retailer and service contracts at your location. I think in the USA they try to repair the boards? But many retailers might just give you a new board. They try to do so here in Europe.


----------



## rob-tech

Is anyone using the included noise sensor on this motherboard?

I plugged in that sensor with the little mesh circle at the end and I get not really believable values in HWInfo64 for the minimum (usually it is below 15 db after running for over 1 hours, I have even seen a negative db value once).

Apart from this, the average value seems believable. I tried to shift the position of the sensor to a possible less turbulent airflow area, but still get an erratic readout.


----------



## radio67

I was doing well with F30 bios until I couldn't start my pc with the case power switch anymore. I have to take the side off the case off and use the power switch on the MB, then it will boot. 

However it may not be related to the bios. Maybe just coincidence that it happened after the bios update. So I tried the bios that was installed when I bought the board, F20, by flipping the switch on the MB to use the backup bios. PC would not start with the case power switch. 
Sigh. 

So now I don't know if something is awry with the case switch, or the MB. Of course I checked the cable to ensure it was seated properly. Seems fine to me. I also cleared the cmos and am just using "optimized defaults" for the time being. 

Anyone have any ideas on how I can diagnose this? Case switch, or MB, or faulty cable?


----------



## Nighthog

radio67 said:


> Anyone have any ideas on how I can diagnose this? Case switch, or MB, or faulty cable?


You can just remove the cable and use a metal piece to jump-start the power switch to rule out it being the motherboard connector.
I think it's the case switch.

I have a problem with my case reset button getting stuck pressed down when I use it, I have to go and open case and move around the mount for the buttons for it to get unstuck. Can't boot if it's pressed down.


----------



## OCmember

If the switch is stuck, dab a little bit of olive oil around the compression area of the switch on the case. My main power button use to stick on my Corsair 800D until I looked into it and fixed it.


----------



## radio67

^ & ^^
thanks for the input on my power switch issue which is now solved. I'm embarrassed to say that the cable that connects to the MB had disconnected from the cable that connects to the case switch. Didn't notice that previously, plus I forgot they were two cables connected in the middle. In relief I'm back to gaming and reading the news. 

DB noise sensor: I did connect mine but it was too short to get it outside the case. Showed about 90 db inside the case. Eventually I snaked it into the cable management side of the case where it shows about 68 db. The actual noise outside the case is quite quiet and can barely hear it.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Hello, So after months of looking I figured I would ask here. Since the manufacturers were silly enough to put the USB 3.1 Gen 2 header in line with the top PCIE slot a GPU can't be used there and have access to the port. Does anyone know of a 90deg. adapter or extension cable and if so where I might find it for purchase? Mobo is x570 Extreme


----------



## radio67

What gpu are you using. My gpu fits in the top slot and the usb header is above the gpu.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Do you have rev 1.0 or 1.1?


----------



## rob-tech

ChiTownButcher said:


> Hello, So after months of looking I figured I would ask here. Since the manufacturers were silly enough to put the USB 3.1 Gen 2 header in line with the top PCIE slot a GPU can't be used there and have access to the port. Does anyone know of a 90deg. adapter or extension cable and if so where I might find it for purchase? Mobo is x570 Extreme


That's odd, Mine clears the GPU with about 5 mm to spare above it. I have a revision 1.0 x570 Aorus Xtreme, with a Sapphire Nitro+ 5700 XT (so a really big card).

I heard that Asrock had one for the Taichi, but otherwise I'm not sure.


----------



## rob-tech

radio67 said:


> ^ & ^^
> thanks for the input on my power switch issue which is now solved. I'm embarrassed to say that the cable that connects to the MB had disconnected from the cable that connects to the case switch. Didn't notice that previously, plus I forgot they were two cables connected in the middle. In relief I'm back to gaming and reading the news.
> 
> DB noise sensor: I did connect mine but it was too short to get it outside the case. Showed about 90 db inside the case. Eventually I snaked it into the cable management side of the case where it shows about 68 db. The actual noise outside the case is quite quiet and can barely hear it.


Glad to hear you resolved your switch issue. 

Thank You for replying regarding the noise sensor, mine reads about 67 db average positioned in one of the top front corners of the C700m as far away from the fans as possible. Even if this feature seems like a gimmick, does yours also record really low minimum values after monitoring for an extended period of time?


----------



## ChiTownButcher

rob-tech said:


> That's odd, Mine clears the GPU with about 5 mm to spare above it. I have a revision 1.0 x570 Aorus Xtreme, with a Sapphire Nitro+ 5700 XT (so a really big card).
> 
> I heard that Asrock had one for the Taichi, but otherwise I'm not sure.


I found that on Reddit and Asrock would not tell me where they got it or sell me one 😔.


----------



## radio67

rob-tech said:


> Glad to hear you resolved your switch issue.
> 
> Thank You for replying regarding the noise sensor, mine reads about 67 db average positioned in one of the top front corners of the C700m as far away from the fans as possible. Even if this feature seems like a gimmick, does yours also record really low minimum values after monitoring for an extended period of time?


yes, it jumps around so the range is 30 db - 90.


----------



## radio67

ChiTownButcher said:


> Do you have rev 1.0 or 1.1?


I have 1.1


----------



## rob-tech

ChiTownButcher said:


> I found that on Reddit and Asrock would not tell me where they got it or sell me one 😔.


In that case you might want to contact Gigabyte support and explain your situation to them as this is a _really_ uncommon part and they might help you. I have a hard time imagining a GPU with a thicker top stiffening plate than my Nitro+ 5700 XT, even with my card there is about 5 mm gap between the top plate and connector, also, the spacing has not been changed from rev 1.0 to 1.1 of the board.

This really should not be a problem unless the GPU top is just a large void of empty space. 

Out of curiosity, which card is this?


----------



## Medizinmann

ChiTownButcher said:


> Hello, So after months of looking I figured I would ask here. Since the manufacturers were silly enough to put the USB 3.1 Gen 2 header in line with the top PCIE slot a GPU can't be used there and have access to the port. Does anyone know of a 90deg. adapter or extension cable and if so where I might find it for purchase? Mobo is x570 Extreme


Found this...





CableMod ModFlex Right Angle Internal USB 3.0 Extension 50cm – CableMod Global Store







store.cablemod.com





Is this the right angle for you?

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## ChiTownButcher

T


Medizinmann said:


> Found this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CableMod ModFlex Right Angle Internal USB 3.0 Extension 50cm – CableMod Global Store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> store.cablemod.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the right angle for you?
> 
> Best regards,
> Medizinmann


That is for a USB 3.0. I need one for a USB 3.1 Gen 2


----------



## Medizinmann

ChiTownButcher said:


> USB 3.1 Gen 2


Something like this?


https://www.amazon.com/LINKUP-Motherboard-Extension-Key-Connector/dp/B085J361B9



...to connect here(?):









Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

hello guys,

I will build a new system with 5950X so would be happy to get some ideas. So i need new 32GB RAM (2x 16GB)what should i do... take 3600 Kit overclock to 3800 with 1900 or 4000 under-clock to 3800 with 1900. well i pushed the timings with memory calculator... just not sure what is better from the kits . well i had with my 3900X this Kit 32GB G.Skill Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit CL16-16-16-36

thanks for the feedback


----------



## rob-tech

X570-3900X-DE said:


> hello guys,
> 
> I will build a new system with 5950X so would be happy to get some ideas. So i need new 32GB RAM (2x 16GB)what should i do... take 3600 Kit overclock to 3800 with 1900 or 4000 under-clock to 3800 with 1900. well i pushed the timings with memory calculator... just not sure what is better from the kits . well i had with my 3900X this Kit 32GB G.Skill Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit CL16-16-16-36
> 
> thanks for the feedback


I would just buy another of the same kit you had on your 3900x and just overclock it to 3800/1900, as it has been confirmed that the IO die in the 5950x is the same as the 3000 series, hence the memory controller is physically the same. This will almost certainly result in the same or similar performance profile and fabric limit as it has been confirmed by AMD.

Wait for reviews to be certain, but this is what I would recommend as of today.

If I were upgrading my 3950x to 5950x, I would also keep the same ram which in my case is 4x16GB 3200 CL14.


----------



## rob-tech

Does anyone who uses this motherboard on bios F30 now see only two SATA controllers under IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers in device manager (see attached image)?

A while back I remember seeing 4 entries instead of 2, I'm wondering if something is wrong with my system, please post a screenshot of the device manager with the IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers section opened.

Even on Linux, the lspci output now shows only 2 devices now for me.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

rob-tech said:


> I would just buy another of the same kit you had on your 3900x and just overclock it to 3800/1900, as it has been confirmed that the IO die in the 5950x is the same as the 3000 series, hence the memory controller is physically the same. This will almost certainly result in the same or similar performance profile and fabric limit as it has been confirmed by AMD.
> 
> Wait for reviews to be certain, but this is what I would recommend as of today.
> 
> If I were upgrading my 3950x to 5950x, I would also keep the same ram which in my case is 4x16GB 3200 CL14.


Thanks for the feedback, I sold the complete system now, so i need to build a new one. As of no stock i did order this

G.Skill Trident Z Neo DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34

it crazy to get parts now, was also having a issue in getting a X570 Aorus Xtreme, no stock at all. I am not sure if they have EOL for the board and bring a new version. Well I am stuck anyways, as not sure how the start of the new 5000series goes. Well still waiting for the new GPU to come. Not sure if I get a CPU right at the start, if we see the same things like with the 3080/3090 happening.


----------



## Medizinmann

X570-3900X-DE said:


> Thanks for the feedback, I sold the complete system now, so i need to build a new one. As of no stock i did order this
> G.Skill Trident Z Neo DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34


I was able to push mine (Trident Z RGB Cl14 3200er 2 Kits with 32GB each) up to 3600 Cl14 - but 4 Sticks is much harder on the memory controller.



> it crazy to get parts now, was also having a issue in getting a X570 Aorus Xtreme, no stock at all. I am not sure if they have EOL for the board and bring a new version.


Well - I would assume there is a new revision under way... 



> Well I am stuck anyways, as not sure how the start of the new 5000series goes. Well still waiting for the new GPU to come. Not sure if I get a CPU right at the start, if we see the same things like with the 3080/3090 happening.


Well no need to compare it to NVidia...that was/is a pure paper launch - with only a few thousand available units worldwide!

But just remember the launch of the 3900X - the only realistic chance in the first 2-4 weeks to order at MSRP was to order it directly from AMD. If they will sell them directly again - that is your best bet IMHO.



https://www.amd.com/de/where-to-buy/amdstore



Otherwise you might have to wait a few weeks for the supply chain to stabilize.

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Yes the board is EOL was told, just not sure when to see a new one. Maybe next year, but don't want to wait so long...I was luck to get one from outside Germany. So only GPU and CPU will be the problem. So not sure what to take for gaming... 5900X vs 5950X...


----------



## Tanquen

X570-3900X-DE said:


> Yes the board is EOL was told, just not sure when to see a new one. Maybe next year, but don't want to wait so long...I was luck to get one from outside Germany. So only GPU and CPU will be the problem. So not sure what to take for gaming... 5900X vs 5950X...


Amazon US says they are getting more in two weeks. A new run of the same version or a new run of a new version? Just in time for the Ryzen 5000?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

well i was told some new ( no version told) stock will be on the way in 3-4weeks, but they say they will end it. So the prices went up here 0 stock so not sure when to see new products. They did not tell me that clear. It could be also a sell out of the rest what was in stock at the main warehouse. and it was not posted anywhere about new Mainboards from Gigabyte till now.. Other company did tell like Asus... So i was just wondering as I could not get it here, so I did buy from a other Country. So hard to tell more just speculate, just no stock almost no were make this kind a strange and if stock only for a stupid price...


----------



## kazukun

AGESA ComboV2 1.1.0.0 BIOS F31b








X570AORUSXTREME


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com


----------



## Nighthog

kazukun said:


> AGESA ComboV2 1.1.0.0 BIOS F31b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X570AORUSXTREME
> 
> 
> MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> www.mediafire.com


Just updated and testing to see how it works. Takes a while to see if there are faults.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

I can tell next week what Revision i get ... i hope 1.1 but we see.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Just CPU and GPU is missing, i will try to order from AMD the 5900X then will try as you told me @Medizinmann.

Ram is brand new lol... hard to think is was made 2020 oct


----------



## Nighthog

What kind of a kit are the 2x16Gb kit you have? Dual-rank B-die?

I'm waiting to get some single rank 2x16Gb to test. Most likely Micron 2Gbit chips soon. Got it at decent price and was curious.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

yes b-Bie, cant check as i build a new one... the old 3900x system i sold complete... the old B-die set was 3600 CL16-16-16-36 32GB kit was also very good but did go this with CL14... some pictures in my older post with setting and tests.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

I hope i will get a CPU and a GPU... in the same time hahah, its crazy to buy parts here in Germany now... i buy parts in the last 6 weeks.. and still not all came...


----------



## duox7142

I'm giving F31 beta a try tonight, see how it impact FCLK stability.


----------



## Nighthog

F31b works better with regard to voltages & LLC settings as far as I can tell at the moment. F30a I had issues with stability and needed to crank voltages sky-high but now it's basically leave it at AUTO and stuff works out even with regard to using PBO bug for turbo boost feature.
Medium LLC is stable for Prime95 Blend for PBO bug as it looks right now. That hasn't worked for ages.


----------



## cletus-cassidy

Do we think Rev 1.0 vs. 1.1 will make any real difference for Ryzen 5000? Rumors are that 4000 will be the new 3800 max memory/IF 1:1 clock. Rev 1.0 goes to 4400 and Rev 1.1 goes to 5000. Or does Rev 1.1 do a better job at lower clocks, e.g. 4000 is easier to hit on Rev 1.1.?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

I had 1.0 on old build, my 3900X CPU did not like 3800... not sure who has 1.1. I think you need a good CPU mainly


----------



## cletus-cassidy

X570-3900X-DE said:


> I had 1.0 on old build, my 3900X CPU did not like 3800... not sure who has 1.1. I think you need a good CPU mainly


Thanks. I found an open box rev 1.0. Trying to decide if I need to keep hunting for a rev 1.1 or just not worth the energy. Not planning on overclocking memory beyond the IF 1:1 ratio.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

well I had the problem even getting one for the new build here we are complete sold out... If you have a good deal maybe its better to have 1.0 then nothing... So also not sure what I get, if 1.1 or 1.0 the end of the day, i wanted the board again. I would also buy good memory, so you get more out. I used 1 usmus Memory calculator and had very good results.


----------



## rob-tech

cletus-cassidy said:


> Do we think Rev 1.0 vs. 1.1 will make any real difference for Ryzen 5000? Rumors are that 4000 will be the new 3800 max memory/IF 1:1 clock. Rev 1.0 goes to 4400 and Rev 1.1 goes to 5000. Or does Rev 1.1 do a better job at lower clocks, e.g. 4000 is easier to hit on Rev 1.1.?


I would not worry about that, if you look at the 1.0 QVL it goes up to XMP 4700 (not 4400 as that was launch day), the 1.1 does 5200 apparently. I'm 99% certain we will be limited by RAM and the quality of the individual CPU memory controller.


----------



## Nighthog

I've gotten 4800 stable and 4866Mhz working with 2x8GB on launch day ver1.0 board, 4866Mhz was a hassle to try to get stable though.
The board either hit the limit or the kit of memory I had could not do it properly at that speed.
I find the timings options more limiting than anything else on this board. They are not optimal for high frequency testing.

For example maximum you can choose for the main timings is 27... Many other boards allow much higher values I have seen.
This limitation doesn't allow for any records to be made unless unlocked somehow.


----------



## vdawg

Anyone manage to get this kit working with this board?. I have a ver 1.0 board that I got off amazon. Planning to get the 5950x to pair with it. I do a lot of lengthy 4K editing/encodes. Would be nice to get some gaming done during the encoding. Not sure if I should go 32 or 64GB.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

So I got my MB today, now i have a 1.1 Rev.


----------



## vdawg

X570-3900X-DE said:


> So I got my MB today, now i have a 1.1 Rev.


Where did you get it ? I ordered new from amazon, it came from spain but ver 1.0


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Switzerland, here in Germany 0 Stock


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

i hope they did not rip you off, last time i saw crazy prices in amazon


----------



## vdawg

X570-3900X-DE said:


> i hope they did not rip you off, last time i saw crazy prices in amazon


It got it for RRP, sold by amazon and returns until Jan 2021. Got a link for ur store ? send it by pm if u like


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

sure... i send it to you...


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

still some work to do and hope to get 5900x right after the 5th when it comes. In the mean time i can start soon as i got a CPU from a friend, till i get the rest and go fully on water.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Did anyone test the new F31E









X570 AORUS XTREME (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com


----------



## AlienXX

Has this board really gone EOL?
Can't seem to find it in stock in any of my usual E-tailers.

Also I was hoping to use this G.Skill ram (F4-4000C15Q-32GTZR) with a new 5950x - any thoughts, would the IMC have an issue with 4x8Gb 4000MHz @ 1.5v ? Am I crazy?

Thanks...


----------



## radio67

AlienXX said:


> Has this board really gone EOL?
> Can't seem to find it in stock in any of my usual E-tailers.
> 
> Also I was hoping to use this G.Skill ram (F4-4000C15Q-32GTZR) with a new 5950x - any thoughts, would the IMC have an issue with 4x8Gb 4000MHz @ 1.5v ? Am I crazy?
> 
> Thanks...


The only ones I see for sale are way way over priced - ebay and newegg.ca but it isn't newegg pre se, it is a computer store selling through newegg. Maybe scalpers bought up all the supply. I'd be surprised if it is end of life as this chip set isn't that old. Maybe you could get a store to put it on back order for you. I'd be loathe to pay rip off prices as it is already overpriced. There was no stock anywhere (except one rip off site I never heard off before) when I bought mine in august, but the store got one in two weeks. Maybe Gigabyte is waiting for orders before doing another run at the plant.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Yeah here we have 0 Stock for 2 months now.... All other Gigabyte X570 you can get... I did also buy it outside were they had some left. in the hole EU its kind a bad.


----------



## Eluryh

(Gigabyte rep on overclockers.co.uk)
He can't confirm the end of life of the Aorus Xtreme.

"There will be some new X570 boards in the near future, these are not for 5000 series though. It's to add official thunderbolt support for some new models now AMD chipsets can be ratified. No dates for these yet but all the current X570 will support the new CPU's"


----------



## OCmember

Not sure what 5k chip I'll get. Interested in the best gaming chip


----------



## Nighthog

The more expensive chip you buy the better chip quality you get for now.

Be aware we are still getting the Good CCD, Bad CCD thing going with the 5900X/5950X. 
But the issue I see is that the 5800X might only be getting a "bad bin" 8-core CCD that is the bad one in the 5950X, while the better ones are only reserved for the top model. (those that can hit 5.0Ghz)


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

yes i tried to order but AMD site total crashed in the checkout... so no 5900x, for now. I did order one of the last 5600X from a local dealer that had some as also sold out. So I hope to get it by mid of next week, so far not happy, the demand is crazy


----------



## N12NJA

Hi guys - looking to build a top spec computer at the mo (x5950) 4000 cl15 memory. If you were in my position, would you be looking at the xtreme or the crosshair dark? Should I anticipate issues getting decent memory speeds from the xtreme?

Thank you for any input!


----------



## EniGma1987

N12NJA said:


> Hi guys - looking to build a top spec computer at the mo (x5950) 4000 cl15 memory. If you were in my position, would you be looking at the xtreme or the crosshair dark? Should I anticipate issues getting decent memory speeds from the xtreme?
> 
> Thank you for any input!


Personally, I think the Dark should be the only board people consider who dont already have a board at this point. Its new bios feature for switching between single thread boost and all core OC based on load is very good. Especially on the 5950X where it will at stock boost to over 5GHz in standard mode when not trying to do all core OC. Id love to see that feature ported to other boards but it isnt likely this gen.


----------



## MartB

Is anyone else having occasional trouble with the front usb ports and the aqc107 10gb nic not working? (rev 1.0)

They just stop working until i drain the system power for 10 seconds.


----------



## Nighthog

MartB said:


> Is anyone else having occasional trouble with the front usb ports and the aqc107 10gb nic not working? (rev 1.0)
> 
> They just stop working until i drain the system power for 10 seconds.


Never, had such issues. Though issues with VDDG/VDDP & VSOC can cause what you describe. Should test it out if you have not messed with it.
Chipset voltage might be an issue also, a little boost could help on occasion.

But there should not be any issues with things running stock.


----------



## MartB

Nighthog said:


> Never, had such issues. Though issues with VDDG/VDDP & VSOC can cause what you describe. Should test it out if you have not messed with it.
> Chipset voltage might be an issue also, a little boost could help on occasion.
> 
> But there should not be any issues with things running stock.


Oh shiet, thanks for that.
Im at full stock besides 3600 xmp, i also had whea cache hierarchy errors (crashes). 

I opened an rma with amd for the cpu, if that doesnt fix it i might have to rma this otherwise great board.


----------



## Nighthog

MartB said:


> Oh shiet, thanks for that.
> Im at full stock besides 3600 xmp, i also had whea cache hierarchy errors (crashes).
> 
> I opened an rma with amd for the cpu, if that doesnt fix it i might have to rma this otherwise great board.


Check your VDDP/VDDG, you issue is most likely that or VSOC.

XMP is not stock though, XMP often is not "100%" stable, or set properly for every stick of memory.


----------



## MartB

Nighthog said:


> Check your VDDP/VDDG, you issue is most likely that or VSOC.
> 
> XMP is not stock though, XMP often is not "100%" stable, or set properly for every stick of memory.


Problem is that i touched these a few months ago while trying to get rid of my audio crackling problem. Nothing worked, a 3600x from my brother works perfectly fine with my components (albeit the windows audio thing is still a thing) with the same memory layout. 2x16 gskill 3600mhz b-die.

Im just a little tired of trying to fix this. Increasing and decreasing just never did anything for me. Imma try again but i dont think i will succeed.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Hey guys, yesterday i did get a 5900X but i never had it confirmed so very happy that i got it. As all my tries to order did not work. So in general the CPU is a monster vs my old 3900X, just Bios F31E is strange with the new cpu. So i can not use my old Setting 3733mhz fast timings that works even on a 3500x that i had as a spare CPU. So did anyone got a CPU also also test with fast setting?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

here is the Test with CPU-Z so you see of the the box with 3200 CL14 settings..









AMD Ryzen 9 5900X @ 4423.97 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[q9f1ut] Validated Dump by Anonymous (2020-11-08 12:20:43) - MB: Gigabyte X570 AORUS XTREME - RAM: 32768 MB




valid.x86.fr


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Cinebench R20 got it to 8406


----------



## kazukun

5950X ALL4.7GHz
CBR20 12000 over


----------



## OCmember

I've been debating on what chip to get I should just get the 5950X..


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

yeah.. the 5900x and 5950 are monsters... just board with F31e bios does not like memory with the settings. I think it need more volts, could not get it stable...


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

so there will be memory also, not sure if you guys did see...









G.SKILL Updates Trident Z Neo DDR4 Specs Up To DDR4-4000 CL16 16GBx2 for AMD Ryzen 5000 CPUs - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.


5 November 2020 – G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd., the world’s leading manufacturer of extreme performance memory and gaming peripherals, is announcing new DDR4 memory specifications under the Trident Z Neo series, optimized for the new AMD Ryzen 5000 processors. Featuring ultra-high...




www.gskill.com


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

I found something strange and i think a few guys have issues. I have bios crash after cold start and cloud not get over 3200mhz. So I did upgrade both bios with the setting update backup bios also. So this makes the problem, i cloud not get it stable to OC, were i never had any problem on old 3900X. So I did test with update down to F30 same problem when i did use the update backup Bios also. then I did upgrade back to F31e but only 1 BIOS !!! and finally all work my OC setting did work. So I think Ram needs also more Volt on 5900x as on 3900x. Maybe some guys did see same.


----------



## Deepcuts

MartB said:


> Is anyone else having occasional trouble with the front usb ports and the aqc107 10gb nic not working? (rev 1.0)
> 
> They just stop working until i drain the system power for 10 seconds.


 Me. Opened many tickets with Gigabyte. No fix to this day. My opinion: bad MB
Changed the CPU, memory and PSU to no avail. Learn to live with it or RMA.


----------



## Deepcuts

Hello,

I bought the new AMD Ryzen 5950X to replace my AMD Ryzen 3950X.
This is the only new component in the system.

As soon as I booted up to Windows, the system started rebooting and crashing, sometimes with the BSOD WHEA Uncorrectable Error

What I tried:
-removed all RAM sticks and tested with only one at a time in different memory slots.
-tested the memory with and without XMP.
-replaced the PSU.
-remove any other USB devices besides mouse and keyboard
-removed and other HDD or SDD besides the system/windows one.
-removed the CPU to check for bent pins with a magnifying glass. All good.
-downgraded BIOS to F30
-reflashed F31e.
-cleared CMOS and tried booting without setting anything in BIOS. 
-Replaced the system/Windows SSD and tried reinstalling Windows. Crashes while installing.
-booted Ubuntu 20 Desktop live USB. Crashes before desktop.
-checked CPU and motherboard temperatures. All fine.
-reseated the GPU.

After many failed attempts with various BIOS settings, the only one that fixes this problems is setting "Core Performance Boost" to disabled. Of course, with this setting disabled, this new CPU performs a lot worse than the old 3950X

Anyone else having problems with the new 5950X and Core Performance Boost?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

yeah for me I did build the new system with the 3500x ( fast 3733 workded) and replaced it with 5900X. So also crashing right away as no other settings work then XMP. But for me the big problem was the BIOS update with backup bios also. I did downgrade both same time and shutdown. So problem then i did upgrade only main BIOS and all works, just with XMP profile. As change with timing make it crash even at 3733 that work on crapy 3500x and 3900x without any problems. I think the Bios is a big problem here.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

the new driver will maybe not make a change that is on the gigabyte website for 5000 series if other systems crash also


----------



## kazukun

"Core Performance Boost" There is no problem with auto setting.


----------



## OCmember

kazukun said:


> "Core Performance Boost" There is no problem with auto setting.
> View attachment 2465165


Are you running a Timer Resolution or something? e.g. 0.5ms vs 1ms? When I run at 0.5 my CB scores are consistently lower than when not running it. I am expecting the Single Thread CB20 scores with a 5950X to be a little higher.

EDIT: Nice to see our RAM kit working at those speeds with the newer bios. I have the same kit. BTW your tRC should be 52, no?


----------



## kazukun

OCmember said:


> Are you running a Timer Resolution or something? e.g. 0.5ms vs 1ms? When I run at 0.5 my CB scores are consistently lower than when not running it. I am expecting the Single Thread CB20 scores with a 5950X to be a little higher.
> 
> EDIT: Nice to see our RAM kit working at those speeds with the newer bios. I have the same kit. BTW your tRC should be 52, no?


Set to XMP profile.
I just set it to IF1900, VDDP1000, VDDG1050 & 1050.


----------



## OCmember

kazukun said:


> Set to XMP profile.
> I just set it to IF1900, VDDP1000, VDDG1050 & 1050.


----------



## kazukun

I am currently using it here.


----------



## Eluryh

An user from overclockers.co.uk said this:

Hi,

I wanted that mobo, too. So I asked Gigabyte support directly.
They told me that it's no longer produced.

Quote from German support:

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Wir freuen uns über Ihr Interesse an Produkten von GIGABYTE.


Gern möchten wir helfen, das Modell wird nicht mehr gebaut und ist bereits auch nicht mehr Lieferbar.


----------



## Tanquen

So does this board not support Ryzen 5000?



Eluryh said:


> An user from overclockers.co.uk said this:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I wanted that mobo, too. So I asked Gigabyte support directly.
> They told me that it's no longer produced.
> 
> Quote from German support:
> 
> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
> 
> Wir freuen uns über Ihr Interesse an Produkten von GIGABYTE.
> 
> 
> Gern möchten wir helfen, das Modell wird nicht mehr gebaut und ist bereits auch nicht mehr Lieferbar.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

it does support 5000 series


----------



## Tanquen

X570-3900X-DE said:


> it does support 5000 series


Just not very well or is this guy having an isolated incident?


----------



## Eluryh

The guy from that forum doesn't own the board. He wanted to buy it but there were no stock so he asked Gigabyte Germany about that and he was told that the X570 Aorus Xtreme has been discontinued and no longer produced. So expect new mobos in the coming weeks.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

the main problem is the BIOS thats all, other Board from other companies have the same issue with the 1.1.0.0 C version. AMD promised better OC and undervolting with the newer version. In general my system with 5900x runs perfect with 3600XMP profile. Just timings mod with 2x16GB modules crash. So we can wait 1 week or 2 to push more i think.


----------



## PowerK

I've installed three NVMe drives. I know one of them is directly connected to CPU and the other two are connected to X570 chipset. 
I can see in BIOS that there are SSD0, SSD1 and SSD2. Which one of them is connected directly to CPU ?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

well the first one near the CPU, so SSD0 (SocketA), and SSD2 will limit your Sata to 4 lines


----------



## PowerK

Ah.. thanks.

I am trying to make a RAID0 array with SSD1 and SSD2 while SSD0 remains in non-RAID.
I've created a RAID0 array for SSD1 and SSD2. BIOS sees it and Windows 10 sees it, too. However, Windows 10 does not see SSD0 (non-RAID volume). 
Does this mainboard not allow non-RAID disks operate with RAID disks in combination?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

good question, did not play with raid, i think there was also some kind a AMD driver you needed to install. I would install Windows first on the boot and then try after the one without or with raid. but I would say it should work both settings.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

maybe you also have some setting in boot menu off so it does not see it. from time to time mine was also not there when OC. so I check CSM support on, but not so sure if that was the issue.


----------



## Marucins

Replaced 3950X with 5950X and WHEA + reboots
Has anyone encountered this error?

After changing the CPU on the X570 Aorus Extreme motherboard, Windows 10 (20H2) reboots at indefinite moments. You never know when it will reset without BSOD.
I set the memories to XMP. I changed the settings from frequency, through timings, to voltages.
I did not move the voltage on the CPU. I always have an AUTO.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

I also had problems, after change to 5900X instand BIOS crash. so did a few tings but this look like a work for the moment till we get never bios

I did shut down system took psu cable out and did CMOS reset, then setup BIOS new with just the XPM for memory. OC will not work for me as 32GB memory...


----------



## OCmember

A little about Windows 202H. I was upgrading my daily rig to 202H and had a catastrophic crash that rendered the SSD drive unbootable. I just did a reinstall of my OS. With my 3800X rig I did have some issues installing 202H. I had some stalling. Upon reboot I checked windows up date again and Windows update kept searching for updates for over 10 minutes so I personally am more suspicious of the windows update.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

yeah windows makes funny stuff, you never know were you end, for me only soundcard did not work anymore


----------



## PowerK

Ah... I give up. I also tried 'load optimized default' in BIOS. Still didn't work.

my configuration is:

Drive 0: 1TB 970 Pro NVMe
Drive 1: 1TB 970 Pro NVMe
Drive 2: 1TB 970 Pro NVMe
Drive 0 seems it's directly connected to CPU. Hence, I wanted Drive 0 to run as standard (non-RAID) volume.
Drive 1 and 2 must be connected to X570 chipset. I wanted to array these two drives for RAID0.

I think it's either BIOS is buggy or this board does not allow running a single/standard drive in combination with a RAID0 volume.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

did you try to install windows without the other 2 installed, maybe after this it works to setup raid.


----------



## Medizinmann

PowerK said:


> Ah... I give up. I also tried 'load optimized default' in BIOS. Still didn't work.
> 
> my configuration is:
> 
> Drive 0: 1TB 970 Pro NVMe
> Drive 1: 1TB 970 Pro NVMe
> Drive 2: 1TB 970 Pro NVMe
> Drive 0 seems it's directly connected to CPU. Hence, I wanted Drive 0 to run as standard (non-RAID) volume.
> Drive 1 and 2 must be connected to X570 chipset. I wanted to array these two drives for RAID0.
> 
> I think it's either BIOS is buggy or this board does not allow running a single/standard drive in combination with a RAID0 volume.


Well - did you follow the Guide from Gigabyte step by step?
You must initialise each array (and any single drive counts also as one array) in Bios - then start installing Windows - installing drivers from the USB when asked and so on...best to put the AMD-RAID-drivers on the Windows-Intall-USB...

BTW: Best performance for a RAID 0 would be to use the first 2 drives(0 and 1) - hence one connected to CPU and one to the chipset. I use this setup(with 970 EVO Plus) and get sequential read/write speeds 5-6GB /s for my RAID 0 with drive 0 and 1.

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## PowerK

Indeed. This board treats a single volume (non-RAID) as an array. This was what I was missing. It all works now. Thanks.


----------



## Medizinmann

PowerK said:


> Indeed. This board treats a single volume (non-RAID) as an array. This was what I was missing. It all works now. Thanks.


Good.
Did you try to shift the RAID 0 to drive 0&1 - as this would make a lot more sense...just saying...





He is talking about PCIe 4.0 RAID - but in the end the same applies to your setup since it is better to run one SSD over the CPU directly and one over chipset...

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## Nighthog

Seems the X570 Xtreme can handle 48GB memory without hassle.

Running 2x8Gb & 2x16GB combo.
Micron Rev.J 8Gbit + Micron Rev.E 16Gbit, single rank kits.
A2 + A3 raw cards.
Just booted to windows after a quick check that it was safe without errors.


----------



## vinz

kazukun said:


> I am currently using it here.
> View attachment 2465234
> View attachment 2465235


Hello kazukun,

Really happy to see i ordered a working config.

It's my first time with AMD and I was asking if i make the choice: i ordered 2 kits of F4-3800C14D-16GTZN instead of one F4-3800C14D-32GTZN kit because unavailability.
As it's the same 8gb stick i will have problem to get the 4x8 working or can I have problem and had to order the  F4-3800C14D-32GTZN ?

I had the chance to get the new rev1.1 with 5950x and RAM will come in 1week.

Best regards


----------



## rob-tech

Why are some of these 5950x cinebench r20 scores in the 10400 range only? 

My completely stock 3950x currently gets 9380-9420 running 3200 CL14 XMP ram, this, coupled with the ram issues and instabilities that people face. 

I'm not really impressed so far, and even if I could get the chip due to supply, will most likely delay my upgrade to let them work out the kinks.


----------



## Tanquen

I got a four stick 4,000 megahertz RAM kit and with one module installed it defaults to 1300 megahertz and ignores the XMP profile. With two modules installed, it uses the XMP profile and sets the RAM to 2000 MHz but puts the Infinity fabric at 1800 MHz. I'd rather have it run the RAM and the Infinity fabric at 1800 or 1900 MHz. I'm not sure how to do that yet.

Also, when installing all four sticks it again ignores the XMP profile and runs the RAM at 1300 MHz. I'm guessing this means I have to manually mess with the settings and see how fast the four sticks can run together. Is there a good guide with all the steps necessary to figure that out?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

for me with 2x 16GB and 5900X nothing works other than XMP, its the bios F31e that makes problems. I can nor even do tight timings so i get a crash. I did change memory and even CL14 3200 xmp was not so fast as CL16 3600 xmp. I could not order one 5900X at the time it was open AMD site when down. I was also on a waiting list and did get the first CPU from a Dealer so got after 2 days so happy, just we need to wait for newer bios to see fully what the CPU can do.


----------



## kazukun

X570 AORUS Xtreme-F31g 








X570AORUSXTREME


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com





The new BIOS supports the SAM (Smart Access Memory) function.

Another beta BIOS day or two....to add the Vf curve.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Yeah can not wait for SAM on RTX30 also, well will check it later. is the new version 1.1.1.0 D with it?


----------



## Medizinmann

Nighthog said:


> Seems the X570 Xtreme can handle 48GB memory without hassle.
> 
> Running 2x8Gb & 2x16GB combo.
> Micron Rev.J 8Gbit + Micron Rev.E 16Gbit, single rank kits.
> A2 + A3 raw cards.
> Just booted to windows after a quick check that it was safe without errors.


Yeah mixed and even with 3800 MHz - great! 

I use 4x16GB G.Skill rated [email protected] oced to CL14 @3600 MHz - that is AFAIK Samsung B-die Dual Rank...

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## kazukun

X570-3900X-DE said:


> 1.1.1.0 D


It remains 1.1.1.0C


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

kazukun said:


> It remains 1.1.1.0C


thanks, did you test it already with OC of Ram and Fclock


----------



## kazukun

X570-3900X-DE said:


> thanks, did you test it already with OC of Ram and Fclock


Max IF1933😭
VSoC Auto
VDDP 1050
VDDG IOD&CCD 1075


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

well better then my 1800 with F31E, will check if i can get more later


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

did test but not happy as its faster with 3600 then with 3800 strange...

CPU-Z

CB20 about 8658-8704 jumping

CB23 as better for new CPU as more accurate. Multi 21903 Single 1637

all with Stock 3600 XMP and stock rest, F31G Bios.


----------



## kazukun

X570 AORUS XTREME BIOS F31h








X570AORUSXTREME


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com


----------



## kazukun

Ballistix MAX BLM2K16G40C18U4B
DDR4-4000MHz CL18 16GBx4 64GB
Ryzen9 5950X 
X570 AORUS XTREME BIOS F31h

IF2000 Good!


http://imgur.com/npnInXu


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

kazukun said:


> Ballistix MAX BLM2K16G40C18U4B
> DDR4-4000MHz CL18 16GBx4 64GB
> Ryzen9 5950X
> X570 AORUS XTREME BIOS F31h
> 
> IF2000 Good!
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/npnInXu


Did you test R20 or R23, CPU-Z with 3600 setting and with 4000 vs. i had less power also on CPU-Z with higher clocks then 3600.


----------



## Tweedilderp

kazukun said:


> Ballistix MAX BLM2K16G40C18U4B
> DDR4-4000MHz CL18 16GBx4 64GB
> Ryzen9 5950X
> X570 AORUS XTREME BIOS F31h
> 
> IF2000 Good!
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/npnInXu


Not sure if the kit will permit it but have you tried knock down the TCKE? got mine at 1 but I am on a 3200 b-die kit @ cl16 3800mhz.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Tweedilderp said:


> Not sure if the kit will permit it but have you tried knock down the TCKE? got mine at 1 but I am on a 3200 b-die kit @ cl16 3800mhz.


can you post your setting and volts... could not get the same kit if 2x16 = 32GB running. I did buy 2nd Kit CL16-36-36-36 that is faster at 3600 xmp. or you still on 3950X ?


----------



## Nighthog

YAY! 1933FCLK works again in F31h Bios, might have done also on F31g if I put the same settings there.

Key settings are VDDG_IOD 1100-1150mv & LN2 mode + 1.200VSOC.
VDDG_CCD, somewhere in the 950-1000mv should do.

EDIT: Audio issues, need to tune voltages.


----------



## Tweedilderp

X570-3900X-DE said:


> can you post your setting and volts... could not get the same kit if 2x16 = 32GB running. I did buy 2nd Kit CL16-36-36-36 that is faster at 3600 xmp. or you still on 3950X ?



Ya im on a 3900x, mine are the flarex cl14's. Heard its hit or miss with these ones but must have hit the jackpot with 2 kits working. 

Screenies for you ( sorry bout the quality, im in bed and dont wanna wake the dragon lol):


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Yeah also had 3900X but you need to upgrade BIOS F30 was very good for me. Well i had 32gb with 2x16 3600kit. I did get nice Speed also from CTR from 1usmus with the 3900x, i did post some back here. Was post 502...


----------



## Tweedilderp

Nighthog said:


> YAY! 1933FCLK works again in F31h Bios, might have done also on F31g if I put the same settings there.
> 
> Key settings are VDDG_IOD 1100-1150mv & LN2 mode + 1.200VSOC.
> VDDG_CCD, somewhere in the 950-1000mv should do.
> 
> EDIT: Audio issues, need to tune voltages.



Audio issues you say??....dont suppose you were like me and got forced onto windows 20h2 2009?

Nothing but dpc latency problems for me since booting up a fresh 20h2 install. Spread spectrum and hpet tinkering in BIOS as well as dynamic tick and platform clock tweaks in OS helped....never eliminated it though. 

I really should just copy what ive said in the last 3 threads regarding ryzen audio but....

I disabled hpet and spread in bios along with c-states, audio issues were less frequent. I used latencymon and saw gpu was spiking hard with dpc (5ms) and audio crackling.

Applied disabled dynamic tick and all that jazz. Unplugged my sound blaster after enabling 10-bit tag and tbt (hope tbt is also 10 bit tag lol) and rebooted. Went back in and disabled those again and shut down. Installed sound card again and booted up...no crackles!

However the 2080ti and asus rog theta headset were still have issues (sound card is for my yamaha exclusively). 

It seem the windows timer is always stuck at qpc 10 and never drops down no matter the tweak. I even tried InSpectre to remove the spectre mitigation to see....nope, just 4fps more in benches.

Whatever seudo voodoo bs MS have done in the new update is messing with drivers and its causing ppl to think its their hardware.

If you cant bear waiting for a fix from MS or cant find stability, You can get RUFUS which is the only current way i know how to get a bootable ISO for each version of win10. Even the 1909 media creator forces you to visit ms and get 20h2 media creator.

I have my new pro cd key and plan to disable via group policy the ability to update and set business update to 1909 static.

Hopefully I can report back here with success tomorrow after i wake up.

Note: ten bit tag is needed for pcie 4 IIRC, so if you have 6000 radeon or 3000 rtx dont touch it, just pray lol.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

hey I also had the sound issue but I think is only for 5000 series when you do OC for ram... with stock XMP setting no issues... never had it on 3900x, so only 5000 series i think you need more volts... but hard to tell how much is good. the new ram is 1.45 3600 and 1.5v for 3800 that is for 5000 series. An it was with 1909 also by the way...


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

in case you guys did not see it there was a new chipset driver for 5000 series on gigabyte website...

AMD Chipset Driver
(Note) Win10 ver.2004 supported.
(Note) For AMD Ryzen 5000 series processors support

gigabyte

i did install that a few days back but audio problem did not go away when oc. And funny i was faster in C20 and CPU.Z with XMP then with 3800 as if not crashed when i was lucky


----------



## Nighthog

Tweedilderp said:


> Audio issues you say??....


FCLK instability cause audio issues on Ryzen.
VDDG_IOD is most effective on adjustment, but also VDDG_CCD for a little less adjustment.
VDDG_IOD is the trouble voltage on my system that needs tuning to solve this particular issue, audio crackle and hiss & audio dropouts. If system freezes for short moment it's usually VDDG_CCD.
LLC & VSOC voltage might have a slight significance on severity, just test combinations until you figure out how you system responds to voltage changes.

I find running a memory test + playing back Youtube 4K video triggers it and is my troubleshoot guide to check which settings are better or worse.
Most simple thing is just to back off on your FCLK frequency if you have issues, but I like to tune my system to the edge and do the work required to fix stability issues.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Yeah... so i did order the new Ryzen 5000 RAM to test and see if its better, I should get it in 2 days.

Its 1.45v at 3600 CL-14-15-15-35









F4-3600C14D-32GTZN - Specification - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.


Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 CL14-15-15-35 1.45V 32GB (2x16GB)




www.gskill.com





and i maybe order the crazy one also...but not out yet here









F4-3800C14D-32GTZN - Specification - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.


Trident Z Neo DDR4-3800 CL14-16-16-36 1.50V 32GB (2x16GB)




www.gskill.com





1.5v 3800 CL14-16-16-36

so i can see what is better as i am not sure.


----------



## adversary

X570-3900X-DE said:


> Yeah... so i did order the new Ryzen 5000 RAM to test and see if its better, I should get it in 2 days.
> 
> Its 1.45v at 3600 CL-14-15-15-35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F4-3600C14D-32GTZN - Specification - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
> 
> 
> Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 CL14-15-15-35 1.45V 32GB (2x16GB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gskill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i maybe order the crazy one also...but not out yet here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F4-3800C14D-32GTZN - Specification - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
> 
> 
> Trident Z Neo DDR4-3800 CL14-16-16-36 1.50V 32GB (2x16GB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gskill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.5v 3800 CL14-16-16-16
> 
> so i can see what is better as i am not sure.




I had to make same exact decision. Upon consulting with some overclockers here, I opted for 1.45v at 3600 CL-14-15-15-35. Exact same kit you linked. I can't claim anything for sure but based on input I get I decided for it. My goal is to push 3933 with lowest timings.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

yeah we see, i was also not sure. Just that timing on 3800 was lower kind a did not know how to see proof. The other kit will be more money also, and now not stock. We see were it goes and if the fix the bios also soon


----------



## PowerK

Medizinmann said:


> Good.
> Did you try to shift the RAID 0 to drive 0&1 - as this would make a lot more sense...just saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is talking about PCIe 4.0 RAID - but in the end the same applies to your setup since it is better to run one SSD over the CPU directly and one over chipset...
> 
> Best regards,
> Medizinmann


Hi. sorry, I missed your post.
Well.. frankly speaking, I'm not after sequential transfer rate which I think is meaningless numbers for my gaming rig. If I was after sequential transfer rate numbers, I would've bought 980 Pro instead of 970 Pro. IMO, 970 Pro is better NVMe than 980 Pro.
This may be my OCD.  I set 970 Pro (disk0) in a single volume on its own (and pair disk1 and disk2 970 Pros for RAID0 through X570 chipset) since it is directly connected to CPU so that I could avoid latency disparity between direct connection and through X570 connection.


----------



## PowerK

I tried 1900 MHz IF clock yesterday. So far, it has passed 6 hours of GSAT and 10 hours of Karhu RAM Test, knock on wood.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Not happy with BIOS F31h had a lot WHEA errors when gaming...


----------



## PowerK

F31h is official now.








X570 AORUS XTREME (rev. 1.1) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com





Dunno how different it is from the beta. I guess no AGESA update with this version.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

I don't think its different then the f31h from yesterday...still same letter. Well they had to rush to make SAM working. I think we will see more version soon. Many error were reported with this version.


----------



## PowerK

Maybe. Since you already flashed to F31h BIOS, flash with this official one and see if WHEA errors occur?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

yeah i could try, it came when gaming. Still i think it will not be up long as new fixes must come. Did update profile worked, so i don't see any difference. right away 1 error listed in hwinfo when booting finished


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

So 2nd boot makes it clear F31h BIOS is crap, error keep counting up. it on XMP no oc at all


----------



## Nighthog

I get no WHEA errors on these new Bioses. For me F31h has been the best thing since F12f bios. Have 1933FCLK working though with a caveat that audio will crackle a little. 
Been such a long time since I had that I need to work on it's stability a little extra.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

from the sound problems, i did game and sound crashed at 1800mhz so yeah, i did gave up on oc at the moment.
maybe Samsung b-die ist a little more picky, just not sure what is wrong. Also it could be ryzen 5000 series that make all different then with 3000...as were the problem show up when you have a 5000 installed.


----------



## Nighthog

What kind of voltages do you use on the 5000 series? VDDG_IOD & VDDG_CCD?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

its all on auto with xmp as the settings from 3900x did not work at all.

I did use this what i had in ram calculator. so i get new Ram tomorrow i hope.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

so i get new Ram tomorrow i hope.


----------



## DenneSyd

Hello Everyone!

This is my first post on these forums and I could really use some help from you professionals. I hope I post in the right spot as all I could find was a "reply"-button, and sorry for a wall of text and questions, but I feel pretty lost and just want to be as prepared as possible.

As an mega hyped middle aged Swede I was able to get an x570 Aorus Xtreme from Amazon a couple of days ago to compliment my future 5950X. (Everything is sold out in Sweden and I got a Rev 1.0, though after writing with Gigabyte, the only difference from rev 1.1 should be the added Thunderbolt.) Anyone have any other information regarding the difference? Also, have anyone else read anything about these mobos getting refreshed, therefore not being available through out Europe?

On a side note, is there any way of checking if I have gotten a new, legit motherboard? I have read some post on other forums about nightmare scenarios when ordering from Amazon. It was ordered from Amazon EU and not some shady third party.

The RAM I will be using is the G.SKill Trident Z Neo RGB 32GB (4x16GB) CL16-16-16-36 (2x F4-3600C16D-32GTZN.) that I plan at the start at using with 3600 amp-profile until I get more experience with overclocking, when this is something I want to learn much more from!

I work as a professional video editor with hardware and computers in general as my biggest passion, so I'm trying to build a system that is reliable. After reading a lot in this thread (of what I can understand, where it can get a little bit to technical for me) I can't help to get a bit worried over the BIOS-updates.

With the Aorus Xtreme Rev 1.0, 5950X my RAM that I described. Will be computer work without any hiccups if only using RAM XMP-Profile and no overclocking of CPU and GPU to start with?

Thank you for reading this, and hopefully understanding my poor English!
/Denne


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Welcome and not all are professionals, like me also not, we help each other. For MB it looks like sold out all over, no matter were in the world, so you can be lucky if you got at good price. If your MB has plastic on the board side panel were it says remove is would say it new. On the box is no seal as its so big. For OC its harder to OC 4 stick then 2, but 5950 is a monster so you can be happy. I only have a 5900x as gaming focus. By the way also from Sweden *Nighthog *


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Ah by the way I forgot to tell that the bios need a upgrade to work with 5950x... so i think it will not work as CPU is to new for old BIOS. you can do this with a USB drive i hope to upgrade with the new 5950x installed.


----------



## Schnuppl

Hi, Gigabyte eSupport informed me that the x570 Aorus xtreme is eol. I mean rev 1.1, support confirmed that both are eol. Is that possible?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

yeah sad but i was talking a few week ago already that all sold out, when i wanted to buy my 2nd xtreme, so yes. but we never know what come after so for next year. I did get a Rev 1.1 after i had 1.0 well they look the same


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

DenneSyd said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> This is my first post on these forums and I could really use some help from you professionals. I hope I post in the right spot as all I could find was a "reply"-button, and sorry for a wall of text and questions, but I feel pretty lost and just want to be as prepared as possible.
> 
> As an mega hyped middle aged Swede I was able to get an x570 Aorus Xtreme from Amazon a couple of days ago to compliment my future 5950X. (Everything is sold out in Sweden and I got a Rev 1.0, though after writing with Gigabyte, the only difference from rev 1.1 should be the added Thunderbolt.) Anyone have any other information regarding the difference? Also, have anyone else read anything about these mobos getting refreshed, therefore not being available through out Europe?
> 
> On a side note, is there any way of checking if I have gotten a new, legit motherboard? I have read some post on other forums about nightmare scenarios when ordering from Amazon. It was ordered from Amazon EU and not some shady third party.
> 
> The RAM I will be using is the G.SKill Trident Z Neo RGB 32GB (4x16GB) CL16-16-16-36 (2x F4-3600C16D-32GTZN.) that I plan at the start at using with 3600 amp-profile until I get more experience with overclocking, when this is something I want to learn much more from!
> 
> I work as a professional video editor with hardware and computers in general as my biggest passion, so I'm trying to build a system that is reliable. After reading a lot in this thread (of what I can understand, where it can get a little bit to technical for me) I can't help to get a bit worried over the BIOS-updates.
> 
> With the Aorus Xtreme Rev 1.0, 5950X my RAM that I described. Will be computer work without any hiccups if only using RAM XMP-Profile and no overclocking of CPU and GPU to start with?
> 
> Thank you for reading this, and hopefully understanding my poor English!
> /Denne


so check the manual were is says 
Chapter 5 Unique Features
5-1 BIOS Update Utilities
Q-Flash Plus Button

so you can make it in case, what i think you will have a black screen with old bios and new 5950X. I had a spare cpu to upgrade bios before i installed 5900x


----------



## J0van

Could someone kindly link or point me in the direction of some 5950 overclocking guides videos.

Or advise how to enable the best settings for the CPU through bios.

I'm using it all core 4.6ghz and xmp 4000 fclk 3600 bios is the 30/10 one want to have higher single core as needed and comfortable with overcloking in bios just never did PBO and additional MHz offsets


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

i would wait for a better bios first


----------



## J0van

I think reading the last several pages that may be for the best.


https://au.pcpartpicker.com/b/Wsskcf



Just built this a week ago want to min max and than leave it for a few years.
The MB is the best I've owned (Gigabyte Aorus X570 Extreme)


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

J0van said:


> I think reading the last several pages that may be for the best.
> 
> 
> https://au.pcpartpicker.com/b/Wsskcf
> 
> 
> 
> Just built this a week ago want to min max and than leave it for a few years.
> The MB is the best I've owned (Gigabyte Aorus X570 Extreme)


AMD will bring a new version with the updates so leave it a few years will not be the best way now. In general the BIOS is still in beta just an advice. The 5950x is a monster but just my advice wait a little with oc till all is stable. And as you also have a 3090 you maybe need to get newer version bios to use SAM when they release it to work also. And as you have a lot space in your case you never know what you like to do after...


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

J0van said:


> I think reading the last several pages that may be for the best.
> 
> 
> https://au.pcpartpicker.com/b/Wsskcf
> 
> 
> 
> Just built this a week ago want to min max and than leave it for a few years.
> The MB is the best I've owned (Gigabyte Aorus X570 Extreme)



Would be also cool to see how it performs and if all is ok.

So check Cinebench C20, C23 to get a idea what a monster you have

Ram tool AIDA64 so we see how fast the 4000 CL15 ram is. 

and HWinfo so you see what it makes. 

This way we could see if all is ok or maybe some tweaks needed.


----------



## J0van

R23-TEST is the most recent C23 test all(5mins ago)all cores at 4,625 ghz all fans at 75% so 13 fans that fast is loud.
And 1.32-1.33 v on the cpu

When a new BIOS comes I will tinker better and try get the memory done right but the xmp is running perfect with the ram I have.
Just cant match 1:1 but didnt try as much as I could.


----------



## DenneSyd

J0van said:


> I think reading the last several pages that may be for the best.
> 
> 
> https://au.pcpartpicker.com/b/Wsskcf
> 
> 
> 
> Just built this a week ago want to min max and than leave it for a few years.
> The MB is the best I've owned (Gigabyte Aorus X570 Extreme)


Nice build!

Quick question: what GPU Vertical PCI-E Mount (not sure what the right term is) are you using? Do you get the full PCI-E 4.0 speeds when using it?

Also, do you think your build would fit in a regular Lian Li 011?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

yeah thats fast i had 21563 with my 5900x stock, maybe you like to setup fans with a control that you have a few channels. This way not all will be a Jet . I control my 14 fans also with 5 different channels, for intake, exhaust and for 2 radiators.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

J0van said:


> R23-TEST is the most recent C23 test all(5mins ago)all cores at 4,625 ghz all fans at 75% so 13 fans that fast is loud.
> And 1.32-1.33 v on the cpu
> 
> When a new BIOS comes I will tinker better and try get the memory done right but the xmp is running perfect with the ram I have.
> Just cant match 1:1 but didnt try as much as I could.


yeah 1:1 is not working i crashed with higher clocks. so 1900 was not even working for me. just stock 1800 XMP no other works. Even with this 31h bios i get errors in windows, you can see them in hwinfo at all the bottom when you scroll down. That why i say it to better to wait for max out.


----------



## Schnuppl

A dealer also confirmed to me that the xtreme rev 1.1 is eol. Completely incomprehensible to me. I have the option to buy a used xtreme. Would you advise me to do it? I don't have a good feeling about buying an eol board.
The other option is the ASUS ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero. Hard decision.


----------



## Nighthog

I can't fathom why they would EOL it now. It's just getting traction with the 5000 series for how good it is. 
Might have sold too badly or it was just too expensive to make. Maybe there is issues that needs a new design for 5000 series? Or a new top board soon?

Seems like to worst moment to stop making it at the realese of the 5000 series & AMD 6800 GPU's & Nvidia 30X0 GPU's. 
It's about now that it makes most sense to have such a top-end board.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

yeah i did not want to buy anything else now...

i got the new Ram for Ryzen5000 

32GB (2x16GB) G.Skill Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600MHz CL14-15-15-35 1.45V F4-3600C14D-32GTZN

so let see how that goes


----------



## OCmember

I agree, I'm surprised it's EOL. I am, however, thinking of the Dark Hero for the fanless design, for my second X570 AM4 build.


----------



## OCmember

X570-3900X-DE said:


> yeah i did not want to buy anything else now...
> 
> i got the new Ram for Ryzen5000
> 
> 32GB (2x16GB) G.Skill Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600MHz CL14-15-15-35 1.45V F4-3600C14D-32GTZN
> 
> so let see how that goes


Let us know. I was interested in that kit a while back. Is it dual rank?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

OCmember said:


> Let us know. I was interested in that kit a while back. Is it dual rank?


so far its not bad... for the memory... and I think all 16gb b-die are dual rank.

did use fast settings but did not touch volts as 1.45v + on auto

3600 fast settings just all on 14... i could not do same with my 3600CL16 that crashed


----------



## OCmember

@X570-3900X-DE Did you load/import the XMP profile?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

no i forgot what i used last time... hahaha


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

ok got it... will work on it


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

so sorry i did use old setting from 3600 b-dim i had ... did not think that new import is needed so yeah made it... i will hammer it in and send more


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

so here the results with the right settings


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

I did not touch volts or VDDG as base volts is a lot higher than what memory calculators claims. well its not in the database so dont know waht to say...


----------



## adversary

*X570-3900X-DE*


You get F4-3600C14D-32GTZN, right?

Did I understand right, you set RAM voltage lower than 1.45V and set 3600 14-14-14 ?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

adversary said:


> *X570-3900X-DE*
> 
> 
> You get F4-3600C14D-32GTZN, right?
> 
> Did I understand right, you set RAM voltage lower than 1.45V and set 3600 14-14-14 ?


no i did not do anything to the volts, as its 1.45v ram, calculator says less so i did not do anything


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

first i did use XMP... then after i did OC ram with the setting so i hope its clear but volts i did not do anything its on auto. And Yes its the new ram you also want... came today

F4-3600C14D-32GTZN


----------



## adversary

X570-3900X-DE said:


> first i did use XMP... then after i did OC ram with the setting so i hope its clear but volts i did not do anything its on auto. And Yes its the new ram you also want... came today
> 
> F4-3600C14D-32GTZN
> 
> View attachment 2465964



I preordered that RAM, it will be shipped soon when shop get it in stock. Of course I'm now super courious how that RAM OC 

Did you try faster FLCK and RAM speed?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

haha yeah i did a quick... 3800 1.1 but crappy F31h makes audio problems and i loos 200 in cpu-Z in multicore bench...


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

the ram can have smaller setting then board has on a few things lol... so i think its a good ram in case they get it working. I make you a quick bench, i know how it is to wait.


----------



## Unknownroad

What are you guys thinking for a 5900x with the Master just using XMP?

4x16GB DDR 3600 CL16 (CL14 also available looks like from gskill)
2x32GB DDR 3600 CL16
2x32GB DDR 3800 CL18


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

so you need 64gb?


----------



## Unknownroad

X570-3900X-DE said:


> so you need 64gb?


Tell me if my thinking is wrong, but I build a PC and keep it for foreverrrr. Still on my old Q6600.

So I am thinking 64GB instead of 32GB should last me for the life of the mobo/CPU for gaming as even titles today like Star Citizen are performing better with 32GB instead of 16.. This test (Zen 3 RAM Speeds: An Analysis of the Best RAM for Zen 3 | PremiumBuilds) shows that DDR4 3600-3800 is the sweet spot for Zen 3, and these speeds are available now in 64GB so I see no reason to buy 32GB now and upgrade later (don't really want to use unmatched RAM), but the article doesn't discuss whether 4 sticks vs. 2 sticks is optimal, which from my understanding is motherboard dependent.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

well on all X570 2 stick are better for OC then 4. Just not sure if 64gb is the way to go if gaming not needed. Hard to tell


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

So back to the test... 3800 but crappy bios as sound problems come up


----------



## adversary

X570-3900X-DE said:


> haha yeah i did a quick... 3800 1.1 but crappy F31h makes audio problems and i loos 200 in cpu-Z in multicore bench...



Some people get 4000 or more no problem, so probably it is up to BIOS at this moment.

I will aim at 3933 (as 1966 FLCK should be issue free, more can cause other issues as I'm informed) but with lowest timings I could get. I will also watercool it (so slightly more than 1.5V probably). Would like to get around 50ns latency if possible.

Because we ordered exactly same RAM, can you let me know just to confirm, it have temperature sensor?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

you mean a Temp sensor in hwinfo... well i see ram temps but cold 38c not more. Well you can go higher with ram but not 1.1 Fclk after 4000 if lucky maybe but now no. BIOS is bad, i loos 200 in multicore CPU-Z score with 3800 1:1 now. CPU is faster in score at 3600 vs 3800, but later we see if the bios will get better.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

well was 56.5 ns already with quick setup and bad bios but you will not water cool RAM? well my CPU is and GPU will be soon when block comes also water cooled.


----------



## OCmember

There is a memory section you can get lots of great help.


----------



## adversary

X570-3900X-DE said:


> you mean a Temp sensor in hwinfo... well i see ram temps but cold 38c not more. Well you can go higher with ram but not 1.1 Fclk after 4000 if lucky maybe but now no. BIOS is bad, i loos 200 in multicore CPU-Z score with 3800 1:1 now. CPU is faster in score at 3600 vs 3800, but later we see if the bios will get better.



I mean, if sensor is included at this RAM kit at all. So it is, as you can see temps. But I did not understand you fully. You mean it reach 38C max now? If so, under which stress you put it?

Some users go beyond 1900FLCK no problem, some have issues like you. Probably as you say, it is bad BIOS at this moment. They promised better BIOS for higher FLCK stable. Also I seen latency closer to 50ns with almost same frequency and timings, I guess it is also up to BIOS.

Yes my idea is to watercool RAM also. Thats why I'm interested to know more about temps now.


----------



## OCmember

Anything above 1.35v I would use active cooling on the RAM. If your GPU is long enough you can place a fan facing the RAM and heat-sink. I've been running my rig like this for years.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

yes temps did go 38.5 max with tests, now its 36.5c in windows, no need to cool RAM with water. Even if ram got to 45 its all ok. you will have air flow from radiators so no need to water cool ram...As i think hard to make also. i am not sure if 50ns is possible with same. I had 3900x with 63 ns and fast ram setting so happy unter 60 for 5900x.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

and NS timing for Intel is not the same for AMD


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

so in the Ram kit there is no sensor with cables inside... is over the bus with data so you and see all in HWinfo, was not sure if you did ask for sensor with cable. I did not put a sensor with cable on it but data over bus is ok for me


----------



## adversary

X570-3900X-DE said:


> yes temps did go 38.5 max with tests, now its 36.5c in windows, no need to cool RAM with water. Even if ram got to 45 its all ok. you will have air flow from radiators so no need to water cool ram...As i think hard to make also. i am not sure if 50ns is possible with same. I had 3900x with 63 ns and fast ram setting so happy unter 60 for 5900x.



You are right. Looking at RAM temps now, no watercooling is needed. But probably you have good airflow over sticks, and ambient temperatures are probably lower now where your PC is. However I'm concerned when summer temps kick in (30C+ in my room) with eventually 1.5V+, than maybe better cooling will be needed. Can't say for sure as I have still no expirience with it.

I read almost all threads about this, so yes I seen close to 50ns, even 50 exactly. But as I already say, some users have issues with higher FLCK, some not - probably different BIOS is issue. You already stated that you have issues at 1900FLCK, so sure when BIOS get updated in time I belive you will get even better latency.


----------



## adversary

X570-3900X-DE said:


> so in the Ram kit there is no sensor with cables inside... is over the bus with data so you and see all in HWinfo, was not sure if you did ask for sensor with cable. I did not put a sensor with cable on it but data over bus is ok for me



No I did not mean cable. I did ask at GSkill is sensors included and they responded something like "some kits have sensor, some do not have, there is no rule about it and it is not stated on site". Thats why I did ask, because we ordered same kit. Nice of course that sensor is there. I was worried not to end without any temp sensor.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

ah ok i had real cable sensor on last 3900x build to get temps also, well i did game now 47.5c but GPU had 70c all hot air in case so temps on ram get up also... well i need 3090 on water but no block till now, its like a oven in the case hahaha. in general they ram can get warm the are made for this oc.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

for ns i am sure it was not with AMD ryzen builds and 16gb sticks... but maybe you had better info...


----------



## adversary

X570-3900X-DE said:


> ah ok i had real cable sensor on last 3900x build to get temps also, well i did game now 47.5c but GPU had 70c all hot air in case so temps on ram get up also... well i need 3090 on water but no block till now, its like a oven in the case hahaha. in general they ram can get warm the are made for this oc.



Yes, GPU can blow out ton of hot air, and you really need good airflow overall to cope with it. I have no idea about 3090 and blocks for it. As it is relative new, hope it will be produced so you can solve that temp problem. Backplate of GPU (hell I do not even know design of 3090 as I did not have interest for GPU upgrade at this moment, maybe later in 2021, so I can only speak from my 1080TI Aorus perspective  ) can radiate much heat to RAM if it is near and if get very hot.

So, you can try maybe aircooler for RAM, if you have space for it (I don't know what CPU cooler you use). Cooler is always better.

16GB dual rank sticks are harder to OC sure, but I don't know if latency have to be worse sole for reason it is 16GB sticks. I guess, as you have issues with 1900FLCK, that it is all current bad BIOS issue. It may happen that you get better latency when things get properly patched and optimised.

There is some Zen3 RAM OC results :









Zen RAM OC Leaderboards


Zen 4 Sheet is sorted and verified submissions LOCKED each Thursday. Please provide proof of stability via Y-Cruncher AND a memory stability test, otherwise your submission will be removed. Refer to the FAQ for more info. MEMORY,PROCESSOR Username,Memory Latency,L3 Latency,DIMMs,Die Type,Rank,Me...




docs.google.com





But I also read other threads and I'm sure I seen good latency on 16GB sticks (32GB total), I mean closer to 50ns. It may be many factors, I'm new to AMD (ordering parts at this moment) so I still have no direct expirience and I don't know better than this. Maybe best wait for BIOS updates and than try get most out of RAM.


----------



## Nighthog

The Xtreme comes with 2 temperature probes/cables. You can use one with a stick of tape to measure your RAM if you don't have a temp sensor built-in on the memory itself.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

adversary said:


> Yes, GPU can blow out ton of hot air, and you really need good airflow overall to cope with it. I have no idea about 3090 and blocks for it. As it is relative new, hope it will be produced so you can solve that temp problem. Backplate of GPU (hell I do not even know design of 3090 as I did not have interest for GPU upgrade at this moment, maybe later in 2021, so I can only speak from my 1080TI Aorus perspective  ) can radiate much heat to RAM if it is near and if get very hot.
> 
> So, you can try maybe aircooler for RAM, if you have space for it (I don't know what CPU cooler you use). Cooler is always better.
> 
> 16GB dual rank sticks are harder to OC sure, but I don't know if latency have to be worse sole for reason it is 16GB sticks. I guess, as you have issues with 1900FLCK, that it is all current bad BIOS issue. It may happen that you get better latency when things get properly patched and optimised.
> 
> There is some Zen3 RAM OC results :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zen RAM OC Leaderboards
> 
> 
> Zen 4 Sheet is sorted and verified submissions LOCKED each Thursday. Please provide proof of stability via Y-Cruncher AND a memory stability test, otherwise your submission will be removed. Refer to the FAQ for more info. MEMORY,PROCESSOR Username,Memory Latency,L3 Latency,DIMMs,Die Type,Rank,Me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I also read other threads and I'm sure I seen good latency on 16GB sticks (32GB total), I mean closer to 50ns. It may be many factors, I'm new to AMD (ordering parts at this moment) so I still have no direct expirience and I don't know better than this. Maybe best wait for BIOS updates and than try get most out of RAM.


I had Gigabyte 1080ti waterforce in old build but sold it a complete unit. So this build all is new and the 3090 i have for 1 week, had 3080 before also air.... Yes the waterblock should be coming in like 2 week i hope ass to new. So you can see what parts i used for my build in showcase..

new









Currently Owned - New AMD 5900X Monster


my new build




www.overclock.net





old









Other - AMD Gaming Monster







www.overclock.net





for Bios yes to many problem but its all over boards and not gigabyte only problems. So next update should fix a few things i hope. So i got a lot air blow in and out from the radiators, so after no more heat from gpu.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

new BIOS F31i is out... so later i will test a little









X570AORUSXTREME


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com


----------



## Nighthog

For me the F31i & F31h have no difference on 3800X. Both seem functionally the same.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

sound problems did fade away kind a, did not here it from a test now.. whea error not still there...

so i can tell now new Ram is very good I did use CL14 3600 setting for 3800 1:1 did give 1.5volts and 1050 for VDDG and rest


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

and 1 more crazy test... it runs CL14 on 3866 also... did play with it 10 minutes and C23 10 minutes so far no problem other then the WHEA Errors that bios makes


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

and here CPU-Z









AMD Ryzen 9 5900X @ 4448.96 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[mrubxa] Validated Dump by Anonymous (2020-11-20 18:04:30) - MB: Gigabyte X570 AORUS XTREME - RAM: 32768 MB




valid.x86.fr


----------



## adversary

X570-3900X-DE said:


> and 1 more crazy test... it runs CL14 on 3866 also... did play with it 10 minutes and C23 10 minutes so far no problem other then the WHEA Errors that bios makes
> 
> View attachment 2466061



Glad to see you are making improvements friend  . 3866 14-14-14 also work on 1.5V?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

yes CL14 tight settings that work on 3600 goes up to 3866...thats crazy what the ram makes. did you see 53.9ns and the speed is faster then your guys showed


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

so when the bios will be ready and the erros go away i think you can optimise it. But there stops my knowing, i am happy with what i see so far the ram is very good, so its worth the premium.


----------



## Nighthog

@X570-3900X-DE Have you tried using lower VDDG_CCD? 1000mv-1050mv for me gives issues overall on my 3800X. 
It likes values lower or you can push it way above if you want but usually hasn't been good. 
For me I need to stay in the 950 to 1000mv range to avoid issues.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

yes its on 1050. i did just make a quick test as hard to tell on the ram as it take more anyways then others. its stable no issues just the error that come from bios, i even get them at stock xmp. Also volts is on 1.5volts for 3800 and more i did use this.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

So this Ram is hard to compare with others. I do not get the right settings in Ryzen memory calculator as it not in the database as to new. For sure its never showing CL14 at 3866 so i did try to see and was lucky, higher i get a crash but yes was clear with this setting.

for the settings you see I did put 
1.5volt
1100 SOC volt
1050 VDDP
1050 VDDC CCd
1050 VDDC IOD

and the rest you should see, I think its not the same if it would be runing with a 3000 series CPU. So i was lucky as no one would even try CL14-14-14-28 at 3866 1:1, i did use 1.5 volts as 1.45 is base 

I did get this setting for 3600 and i use them at 3866 so i hope you understand what i was explaining or well try to.










here you see what i should use for 3866


----------



## adversary

X570-3900X-DE said:


> So this Ram is hard to compare with others. I do not get the right settings in Ryzen memory calculator as it not in the database as to new. For sure its never showing CL14 at 3866 so i did try to see and was lucky, higher i get a crash but yes was clear with this setting.
> 
> for the settings you see I did put
> 1.5volt
> 1100 SOC volt
> 1050 VDDP
> 1050 VDDC CCd
> 1050 VDDC IOD
> 
> and the rest you should see, I think its not the same if it would be runing with a 3000 series CPU. So i was lucky as no one would even try CL14-14-14-28 at 3866 1:1, i did use 1.5 volts as 1.45 is base
> 
> I did get this setting for 3600 and i use them at 3866 so i hope you understand what i was explaining or well try to.




Did I understand you well.. can you run stable 3866 14-14-14 1.5V?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

adversary said:


> Did I understand you well.. can you run stable 3866 14-14-14 1.5V?


yes no issue other then the errors that come from bios that every body has now... I did game in ultra settings, a few C23 runs, a few Aida64 test all ok.


----------



## adversary

X570-3900X-DE said:


> yes no issue other then the errors that come from bios that every body has now... I did game in ultra settings, a few C23 runs, a few Aida64 test all ok.



Great. I'm glad you get nice and stable results. Remember, what info I catch so far, is that FLCK up to 1966 should be safe regarding any issues. Maybe with BIOSes later, it will be easier to get. However already 3866 14-14-14 is good and will for sure provide you nice boost in games, especially in fps minimums. And there should be no problem to run it at 1.5V for B-Die. Pay attention of course if your RAM get hotter than 50C. Do aircooling on it if needed.

I'm also happy for that RAM kit, as I ordered same. But, well, it is B-Die after all, new release, so why we would expect anything less. Thats why we get such RAM. But it is nice to see all primary timings was able to go to 14 without problem, while OCing frequency at same time.

It will took me some time to get new PC build working, as all parts are now just in order or preorder state. But I will provide you all details how my OC will work when I get it working. It also depends how lucky I will get with my RAM kit. Provided I will watercool it with custom loop, and probably go little more than 1.5V, I hope for good results also. I will be using Asus DARK Hero, new motherboard, soon released I hope. How much lower temps will also help, it is yet to be seen, but I will provide all details on overclocking. And in time I get it working, probably there will be even more fresh BIOS updates and patches. I belive we will have good time with it 

I belive you made perfect choice with RAM kit decision. Not sure is 3800 14-16-16 is actually better binned. With that kit, you may probably not push all 14-14-14 (on that voltage). I did also choose kit as yours, for reason, after consulting with few good overclockers.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

adversary said:


> Great. I'm glad you get nice and stable results. Remember, what info I catch so far, is that FLCK up to 1966 should be safe regarding any issues. Maybe with BIOSes later, it will be easier to get. However already 3866 14-14-14 is good and will for sure provide you nice boost in games, especially in fps minimums. And there should be no problem to run it at 1.5V for B-Die. Pay attention of course if your RAM get hotter than 50C. Do aircooling on it if needed.
> 
> I'm also happy for that RAM kit, as I ordered same. But, well, it is B-Die after all, new release, so why we would expect anything less. Thats why we get such RAM. But it is nice to see all primary timings was able to go to 14 without problem, while OCing frequency at same time.
> 
> It will took me some time to get new PC build working, as all parts are now just in order or preorder state. But I will provide you all details how my OC will work when I get it working. It also depends how lucky I will get with my RAM kit. Provided I will watercool it with custom loop, and probably go little more than 1.5V, I hope for good results also. I will be using Asus DARK Hero, new motherboard, soon released I hope. How much lower temps will also help, it is yet to be seen, but I will provide all details on overclocking. And in time I get it working, probably there will be even more fresh BIOS updates and patches. I belive we will have good time with it
> 
> I belive you made perfect choice with RAM kit decision. Not sure is 3800 14-16-16 is actually better binned. With that kit, you may probably not push all 14-14-14 (on that voltage). I did also choose kit as yours, for reason, after consulting with few good overclockers.


I was also not so sure if 3800CL14 is a better kit, well 3600CL14 was the first kit i could get so i did take it right away... well no stock at the moment anyways... for parts I understand i did also start 3 month ago to order. And GPU and CPU was most hassle. For the Board I also had a lot luck to even get the Gigabyte again as a friend help me with. Yeah so small stuff i want to add later like 2tb SSD 980 pro also not out yet. You could ask your guys if the results are very good that i made. Funny was that other Kit Samsung 3600CL16 b.die did not do OC at all with 5900x. So happy that i could show a little that the Kit is nice, also happy i did buy it. Well you never know maybe I test the 3800CL14 one also  but its like 60-70Euro more and no stock. For bios new stuff will come and i hope CRT will be ready for ryzen also soon, so i had very good gains with 3900x so it was optimising it. you can see a few post back from me the results with old build


----------



## kazukun

X570 AORUS Xtreme - F31k 








X570AORUSXTREME


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com


----------



## kazukun

F31k is very good!


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

kazukun said:


> F31k is very good!


did you have WHEA errors not no more


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

for me its not better, sounds strange again when usb connects, and WHEA errors still come


----------



## burnoutmalle

Since F31k my WHEA Errors are gone. 
With the previous Version I had Processor Errors, when my Memory was at 3.600 MHz. With XMP at 3.200 MHz no Problems.


----------



## Deepcuts

burnoutmalle said:


> Since F31k my WHEA Errors are gone.
> With the previous Version I had Processor Errors, when my Memory was at 3.600 MHz. With XMP at 3.200 MHz no Problems.


Create a signature or state your CPU.
Lack of WHEA errors in hwinfo does not mean stable.

later edit:
were you even trying?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

my 5900x at 1933 is not happy with I or K all have errors, well i can game in 31k just 1 crash now, yesterday gaming with 31i non. So the error are still there and on 31K even more


----------



## Eulerian

EDIT: nvm, was able to find the XFR settings in the new BIOS version via AMD CBS -> NBIO Common Options -> XFR Enhancement


----------



## burnoutmalle

Deepcuts said:


> Create a signature or state your CPU.
> Lack of WHEA errors in hwinfo does not mean stable.
> 
> later edit:
> were you even trying?


Sorry, forgot to name my CPU. It's a 5900X.

The screenshot was taken after a long period of operation.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Eulerian said:


> EDIT: was able to answer most of my own questions but I can't delete the post / will just leave it up, I am still unclear on (4) and (5) though.
> 
> Just updated my BIOS to the most recent version (F31h as of this moment) and have to redo a lot of my old settings:
> 
> 1. Where do I find the whole uclock=mclock memory setting to ensure the infinity fabric setting stays in 1:1 ratio? (edit: AMD CBS -> NBIO Common Options -> XFR Enhancement -> UCLK DIV1 MODE)
> 
> 2. Where do I adjust infinity fabric frequency? Settings -> AMD Overclocking -> DDR and Infinity Fabric Frequency/Timings -> Infinity Fabric Frequency and Dividers? (edit: AMD CBS -> NBIO Common Options -> XFR Enhancement -> FCLK Frequency)
> 
> 3. Ties into (2) somewhat, but what about SOC/Uncore OC Mode? Leave this Disabled? Talks about running IF / memory / integrated graphics at max frequency at all times, does this mean it'll "automatically" push IF to 1900Mhz (which I know is the max for my system) and keep 1:1 ratio, etc? Or is it talking about something else? Isn't memory always running at a fixed frequency regardless? This setting confuses me. (edit: I'll probably leave this on Auto now that I see it in the XFR menu and remember leaving this alone last time)
> 
> 4. Has PBO bug been fixed in recent versions? Before, I would "unlock" power limits by setting PPT/TDC/EDC/Scalar to 300/230/230/1x with PBO on (a Buildzoid recommendation IIRC), but this time around, can I just leave PBO on Enable / will it automatically use the actual mobo limits this time and not throttle? Or should I keep the manual numbers?
> 
> 5. What about CPU VCore Loadline Calibration? Auto? Standard? Something else?


check this...






so maybe you see it easy then. hard to explain for me. 

4 did not touch, 5 i have turbo, sometimes the settings are hard to find.


----------



## kazukun

BIOS F31k
Although the IF2000 is still unstable
IF1900 is good！


----------



## Deepcuts

kazukun said:


> BIOS F31k
> Although the IF2000 is still unstable
> IF1900 is good！


Can you please tell me what is your CPU part number?


----------



## kazukun

Deepcuts said:


> Can you please tell me what is your CPU part number?


----------



## Deepcuts

Had a hunch.
OEM/tray part, not retail.
Trying to see if retail ones are having more issues then OEM parts.


----------



## DenneSyd

I got this answer from Gigabyte Support. ”There has been a global shortage but in 2-3 weeks some limited stock will arrive Nordics. You may contact the local Gigabyte resellers to check the stock availability.”

So maybe they arent EOL after all?


----------



## Nighthog

DenneSyd said:


> I got this answer from Gigabyte Support. ”There has been a global shortage but in 2-3 weeks some limited stock will arrive Nordics. You may contact the local Gigabyte resellers to check the stock availability.”
> 
> So maybe they arent EOL after all?


I was guessing they were waiting for new revision in general but we shall see. 
(1.0 sold out? can't be ordered, now new product number for 1.1? = EOL for those not seeing the change in their system?)


----------



## Nighthog

Anyway, I've concluded 1933FCLK is impossible to use for everyday usage on my 3800x. Really only useful for benchmarks and nothing else.
1933 causes audio crackle/no sound dropout, no matter what settings I change and if VDDG_CCD is not tuned properly it causes FPS dropouts/stutter. Like the PCIE buss is having lots of noise and "error correcting". 
VDDG_IOD needs to be in the 1150-1198mv range to be usable without unbearable audio noise, if in the 1100-1150 range, 1933FCLK might boot but you have huge performance losses. 
Also you have issues with not all USB ports functioning like normal, I noted several USB devices I had where not functioning proper with 1933FCLK, though main ones mouse/keyboard were mostly fine. 
1200mv VDDG_IOD just instant freezes on boot, but looking at system behaviour it wants more of it for the audio noise gets less and less the more I increase VDDG_IOD.
If it would not freeze at 1200mv I would have liked to have tested more there. (is fine to & boots @ 1198mv)
BCLK was tested if it would help shift the problem but no, didn't do anything but make it worse as I increased the Buss speed. 
PCIE gen change didn't help either, tested gen 3 & 4.
VDDG_CCD was best in the 970-980mv range. More than that and FPS started to stutter & dropout with freezes the more voltage I used. 1000-1050mv range is the worst. 1050-1100mv just cause even more audio noise, like a echo chamber effect. 

A little sad this didn't work out, was so happy to have 1933FCLK running again but extended usage revealed too many issues for it to be viable for everyday usage. 
Benchmarks only, really.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

kazukun said:


> BIOS F31k
> Although the IF2000 is still unstable
> IF1900 is good！
> View attachment 2466276


1100 SOC volt
1050 VDDP
1050 VDDC CCd
1050 VDDC IOD
with 1.5 volts is stable for me also with crazy timings as 1900/3800

when i had 1050 soc again errors at 1900 so maybe we need more volts so be stable at higher fclk then 1900


----------



## PowerK

F31k is no problem. Also, I don't notice any differences from F31e. 
No WHEA errors from Karhu RAM Test, y-cruncher and gaming sessions. (But I've never seen any WHEA errors with this board, yet) Just as solid as F31e.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

well over 1900 yes you get errors


----------



## PowerK

Well.. that's because your overclock is unstable. Nothing to do with BIOS.
Also, it was a given fact that to achieve FCLK of 2000MHz, AGESA needs to be updated by AMD.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

ok so i wait on new bios, what setting do you have for 

SOC volt
VDDP
VDDC CCd
VDDC IOD


----------



## PowerK

For me,
SOC volt = 1000mv
VDDP = 900mv
VDDC CCd = 900mv
VDDC IOD = 950mv


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

ok thanks


----------



## Schnuppl

Hi, what ist CRT in the BIOS.
Do you have whea errors in standard setting or only with OC?

Thank you


----------



## Schnuppl

DenneSyd said:


> I got this answer from Gigabyte Support. ”There has been a global shortage but in 2-3 weeks some limited stock will arrive Nordics. You may contact the local Gigabyte resellers to check the stock availability.”
> 
> So maybe they arent EOL after all?


Should anyone see that it is available, please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

only in OC 1933 with 31K Bios, 1900 is stable for me already oc fast timings


----------



## OCmember

What tests are you using to deem your system stable? For me TM5 would pass and then a day later it would fail. 

Test method: TM5 25 runs, Memtest HCI 100%, OCCT Medium data set + AVX2 for 45 minutes, P95 Large FFTs 2+ hrs.. All tests were done multiple times over a period of 2-3 days. 

When all these tests passed then I knew my settings and IF were stable.


----------



## DenneSyd

I have a question about the best slot to place my new WD Black SN850 M.2 2TB in the Aorus Extreme. Where should I put it to get the best possible performance and bandwidth?


----------



## Deepcuts

DenneSyd said:


> I have a question about the best slot to place my new WD Black SN850 M.2 2TB in the Aorus Extreme. Where should I put it to get the best possible performance and bandwidth?


Top M.2 slot, between CPU and 1st PCIe slot


----------



## DenneSyd

Deepcuts said:


> Top M.2 slot, between CPU and 1st PCIe slot


 Thank you! I also have a Gen 3-M.2 that I will have for games. What do you recommend I put that?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

well 2nd slot then


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

you should get nice speed... the Gen4 run fast.


----------



## DenneSyd

X570-3900X-DE said:


> you should get nice speed... the Gen4 run fast.


Thank you! That's the goal!


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

and don't forget to take the plastic of the heatblock from the motherboard, when you install your SSD


----------



## DenneSyd

X570-3900X-DE said:


> and don't forget to take the plastic of the heatblock from the motherboard, when you install your SSD


Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

yeah there is a termalpad on the metal block... it covered with plastic so sometimes people forget to take plastic of when the install block again... well happens


----------



## kazukun

Official Homepage
There is an X570 BIOS F31j








X570 AORUS XTREME (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com




Who has tried it?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

kazukun said:


> Official Homepage
> There is an X570 BIOS F31j
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X570 AORUS XTREME (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
> 
> 
> Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gigabyte.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who has tried it?


ah well as I did try 31k that was release later no idea, did not even know there was a j version as we jumped to k from i


----------



## Nighthog

Well, I found a 4650G for sale, bought it. LoL, Gotta test that better memory controller. Will arrive in some days I think.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

sadly you did not find a 5000 series


----------



## Nighthog

X570-3900X-DE said:


> sadly you did not find a 5000 series


Well I mostly bought it for play. 5000 series shall have to wait. Seems there are more problems than necessary for the moment. And it's a little more money than I want to spend right now. My 3800x is good enough as it is right now but might do a 5000 upgrade next year.
The 4650G might go into another system after testing. 
A relative is in need of upgrades so this part will be useful in any case, have some options to switch Ryzen Am4 processors around in several builds if they want to upgrade. Upgrade one build and you have a free processor to upgrade the next one.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Nighthog said:


> Well I mostly bought it for play. 5000 series shall have to wait. Seems there are more problems than necessary for the moment. And it's a little more money than I want to spend right now. My 3800x is good enough as it is right now but might do a 5000 upgrade next year.
> The 4650G might go into another system after testing.
> A relative is in need of upgrades so this part will be useful in any case, have some options to switch Ryzen Am4 processors around in several builds if they want to upgrade. Upgrade one build and you have a free processor to upgrade the next one.


Yeah i also had a spare 3500 when i build the new system... so i did build it already and just swap the cpu. Otherwise with no CPU and not knowing if i get a 5900x was not funny. Well I had so much luck to even get one.


----------



## OCmember

picked up a 5k series chip today.. gonna wait till the bios is a little more matured


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

hey it works till 1900mhz, so why not use it.


----------



## Nighthog

I wonder if it's not the IOD that is the issue with regard to 1900+ FCLK. AS 3000 & 5000 series have the same one it's no use if the 5000 CCD-cores can do better FCLK as it's the IOD that is causing the issues people have?
It was the VDDG_IOD voltage that had the most effect on my 3800x for it to be able to to 1933FCLK at all. But it had a hard ceiling @ 1200mv at which point it would not even start to post, instant freeze on power.


----------



## OCmember

X570-3900X-DE said:


> hey it works till 1900mhz, so why not use it.


I'm in the middle of testing out some things, plus i'm dreading the testing to get my RAM kit stable.


----------



## Schnuppl

cancel


----------



## vinz

For me the lastest bios version J (and K) was unable to work @ 1900 or 1933, I had to downgrade to 1866....
But i have no more WHEA erros, that i had even on 1900.

My config is :
5950X @ 4.5 / Aorus Xtreme rev1.1 / 4X8 GB GSKILL CL14-14-14-28 3800 / 6800 XT

On lastest J version i dont sucess to OC higher than 45,45X, with K version i could OC to 4.7 without problems.

Do you know what modding i need to run 1900 on J ? i tweaked all voltage but no boot at all, i'm blocked to 07 states at boot.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Yeah I think its the 4x8 that will not be so easy to OC and and a little bios not be perfect. Well my system runs 1900 perfect no issues with 31k bios, gaming like crazy with 3090 at full speed. So i also WHEA erros at 1933 but not at 1900 so I think in December we get more bios that help all


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

OCmember said:


> I'm in the middle of testing out some things, plus i'm dreading the testing to get my RAM kit stable.


I think the Bios will not make it easy to test and oc. I think to wait a little and be happy. Maybe after the new stuff come then we can push easy and have no issues at all.


----------



## kazukun

F31l(L)








X570AORUSXTREME


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

kazukun said:


> F31l(L)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X570AORUSXTREME
> 
> 
> MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> www.mediafire.com


thanks did not look today for news, will check after and see if different


----------



## PowerK

Wow, another BIOS update. Can't complain.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Yeah they keep us working... ahhaah, well in December we get more for sure. Then we get new stuff into the bios


----------



## vinz

Ok thanks i'm testing the L version so.
I had to downgrade to H or I version in order to have 1900/1933 working .... else blocked to 1833 with J and K version


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

I am on 31L, 1900 running KARHU Memtest for 1h so far no issues, but will take some time.


----------



## PowerK

X570-3900X-DE said:


> I am on 31L, 1900 running KARHU Memtest for 1h so far no issues, but will take some time.


Go for 10,000% coverage in Karhu RAM Test. Let us know if stable setting in F31k is also stable in F31l(L)


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Sure is 2h now still all ok... I keep you posted with end results


----------



## OCmember

Anyone running 4 single-rank B-die 3800 cl14 1.5v 8gb sticks? I was thinking about getting another kit cl14 3800 kit for a 4x8 config and was wondering if this would be too much stress on the IF


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

I checked Karhu is now at 5880% 0 erros but in hwinfo i see over 7000 whea errors


----------



## PowerK

OCmember said:


> Anyone running 4 single-rank B-die 3800 cl14 1.5v 8gb sticks? I was thinking about getting another kit cl14 3800 kit for a 4x8 config and was wondering if this would be too much stress on the IF


I'm running 4x8GB single-rank B-die (rated for 4000CL15) at 3800 CL14. Runs well.


X570-3900X-DE said:


> I checked Karhu is now at 5880% 0 erros but in hwinfo i see over 7000 whea errors


oh my.. you're at FCLK 1900, right?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

PowerK said:


> I'm running 4x8GB single-rank B-die (rated for 4000CL15) at 3800 CL14. Runs well.
> 
> oh my.. you're at FCLK 1900, right?


yes 1900. stoped at 6823% with 1 error in karhu, maybe i need to use a little less tight setting and see how it is


----------



## OCmember

PowerK said:


> I'm running 4x8GB single-rank B-die (rated for 4000CL15) at 3800 CL14. Runs well.


What kit? Can you provide a link? I think it's essentially the same kit I have but with loser timings at 4000MHz.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

well I am not happy with 31L, even at 3600/1800 fast timing WHEA erros... so i go back to 31K


----------



## Just_an_Amature

I just recieved this board from amazon, it seems to be revision 1.1, but i noticed it was just covered with a hard plastic screen, not inside an anti-static bag. While watching some unboxing clips on youtube, i never noticed a static bag when unboxing the Aorus x570 Xtreme. It it normal it's shipped from factory without anti-static bag?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

no bag... just the big box and the hard cover inside...


----------



## Just_an_Amature

X570-3900X-DE said:


> no bag... just the big box and the hard cover inside...


Ok thx for you quick answer!
I was a little worried, because i used having MB's packed in static bags, it's been 7 year ago since I've build a new machine, some things change it seems...
Kr,


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

yeah, i understand it a big box and a lot a stuff is under the board you will have fun... I did buy 2 units 1.0 and 1.1 were the same way- so nothing to worry.


----------



## Just_an_Amature

X570-3900X-DE said:


> yeah, i understand it a big box and a lot a stuff is under the board you will have fun... I did buy 2 units 1.0 and 1.1 were the same way- so nothing to worry.





X570-3900X-DE said:


> yeah, i understand it a big box and a lot a stuff is under the board you will have fun... I did buy 2 units 1.0 and 1.1 were the same way- so nothing to worry.


Also no seal just a small piece of regal tape to prevent from opening.
I still have to wait for the SSD's to come, planning to build next weekend... hopefully it will be fun, and no nightmare.
No custom waterloop, just a AIO cooler, so that simplifies things ;-)
Only hope that the memory XMP profile will work correctly, because it wasn't listed on the QVL for memory... otherwise trial and error, which i hate...
Kr,


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

the board is good, what ram did you buy? and CPU? as you need to update bios in case 5000 series CPU. You can always ask here, a few guys are here with different setups. i did buy brand new ram kit not listed also also works perfect after new bios. if you don't OC all should be easy


----------



## Just_an_Amature

X570-3900X-DE said:


> the board is good, what ram did you buy? and CPU? as you need to update bios in case 5000 series CPU. You can always ask here, a few guys are here with different setups. i did buy brand new ram kit not listed also also works perfect after new bios. if you don't OC all should be easy


G.skill TridentZ 64Gb 3600 CL16-16-16-36 with an AMD X5950
I'm not planning to do overclocking, stability is my major focus, it needs to run 24/7,
I don't really care about benchmark scores etc..., rather a little slower but running smoothly.
60% work 40% gaming, and work is more important then gaming ;-)
Kr,


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

yeah BIOS update needed, you can check that how to do this if you get no picture as CPU to new.
the ram is 3600CL16 i dont see any problems. Just BIOS need to be over a usb drive made you can read how to in the manual also. I had a spare cpu so i could swap to 5900x without a problem just OC setting he did no like. I would go for 31K or the one on the Gigabyte site 31J same i think.

its in section 5-1

What is Q-Flash Plus?
Q-Flash Plus allows you to update the BIOS when your system is off (S5 shutdown state). Save the latest BIOS on a USB thumb drive and plug it into the dedicated port, and then you can now flash the BIOS automatically by simply pressing the Q-Flash Plus button.


----------



## Just_an_Amature

X570-3900X-DE said:


> yeah BIOS update needed, you can check that how to do this if you get no picture as CPU to new.
> the ram is 3600CL16 i dont see any problems. Just BIOS need to be over a usb drive made you can read how to in the manual also. I had a spare cpu so i could swap to 5900x without a problem just OC setting he did no like. I would go for 31K or the one on the Gigabyte site 31J same i think.
> 
> its in section 5-1
> 
> What is Q-Flash Plus?
> Q-Flash Plus allows you to update the BIOS when your system is off (S5 shutdown state). Save the latest BIOS on a USB thumb drive and plug it into the dedicated port, and then you can now flash the BIOS automatically by simply pressing the Q-Flash Plus button.


Oh there goes the fun... ;-)
So, assemble it completely including CPU, and then perform the BIOS update via USB?
I did found a bios on the gigabyte F31j from 2020/11/20 relative recent it seems, can't find any F31K, but that's maybe a beta?
I will definitely read the the manual, i came to an age where expermenting and ignoring manuals are history... ;-)

Kr,


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

haha, i would say it easy, i am old older also... yes f31J is fine, had 31k as beta. there is a usb port were to plug the usb drive to do the bios update... but pc is shutdown, if i recall it right. so you can update it with this button. on the back, maybe there is a video also. also watch the bios video how to setup. I did post is a few post back


----------



## Just_an_Amature

X570-3900X-DE said:


> haha, i would say it easy, i am old older also... yes f31J is fine, had 31k as beta. there is a usb port were to plug the usb drive to do the bios update... but pc is shutdown, if i recall it right. so you can update it with this button. on the back, maybe there is a video also. also watch the bios video how to setup. I did post is a few post back


Ok i will have a look, and again thanks for your feedback 
Kr


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Just_an_Amature said:


> Ok i will have a look, and again thanks for your feedback
> Kr


your welcome, we help each other here ...


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

So a update I did test Ram with 31L as was not happy as i had a lot errors in windows and 1 error at Karhu Ram test. Now i downgrade to 31K bios and did push karhu to over 10000% , did lower the timings a little but no error on windows or karhu ram test. I did not like 31L no idea maybe i did make a mistake by rushing on lunch break but it make errors like crazy. So here the result after 4h on Ramtest you see all my temps and load... as it was still running when i made the screens.


















sorry i did use the test with fast timing on the top pictures. here the test with the lower settings


----------



## PowerK

OCmember said:


> What kit? Can you provide a link? I think it's essentially the same kit I have but with loser timings at 4000MHz.











F4-4000C15D-16GTRG - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.


Trident Z Royal DDR4-4000 CL15-16-16-36 1.50V 16GB (2x8GB) Trident Z Royal is the latest addition to the Trident Z flagship family and features a crown jewel design. Meticulously crafted to display just the right amount of light refraction, the patented crystalline light bar scatters the RGB...




www.gskill.com


----------



## Schnuppl

I was miraculously able to buy an x570 xtreme. It was available online for 30 seconds. I will only be happy when I really have it in my hands. 
Whatever. A question about the ram. You can't get 1:1 to fclk 2000 at the moment, right? Does it make sense to get 4000 ram? Or should I "only" take 3800? Or is there a chance that a BIOS update will later up to 2000 fclk? What would you recommend me for the board with 5950x? (32 GB)


----------



## Deepcuts

Schnuppl said:


> I was miraculously able to buy an x570 xtreme.
> What would you recommend me for the board with 5950x? (32 GB)


Luck. Lots of luck. 
Some of us with Aorus X570 Xtreme and 5950X have lots of problems with stability.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

i would take one of the new kit made for 5000 series. First kit i got with 5900x









F4-3600C14D-32GTZN-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.


G.SKILL




www.gskill.com













F4-3800C14D-32GTZN - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.


Trident Z Neo DDR4-3800 CL14-16-16-36 1.50V 32GB (2x16GB) Engineered and optimized for full compatibility on the latest AMD Ryzen platforms, Trident Z Neo brings unparalleled DRAM memory performance and vibrant RGB lighting to any gaming PC or workstation with latest AMD Ryzen CPUs and AMD DDR4...




www.gskill.com





here the info on g.skill site








G.SKILL Updates Trident Z Neo DDR4 Specs Up To DDR4-4000 CL16 16GBx2 for AMD Ryzen 5000 CPUs - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.


5 November 2020 – G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd., the world’s leading manufacturer of extreme performance memory and gaming peripherals, is announcing new DDR4 memory specifications under the Trident Z Neo series, optimized for the new AMD Ryzen 5000 processors. Featuring ultra-high...




www.gskill.com


----------



## Schnuppl

The f4-3800c14d-32gtzn would be good. But are not available anywhere. I ordered this today.









Search Results - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.


Search for a product by model number, series name, or specification.




www.gskill.com


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

I hope the bios make it as of now, in case you can return it. Yeah the new ram kits are hard to get, mine was also not listed but i had a special deal.


----------



## vinz

Did you see the performance improvement in use with dual chanel 2 ranks vs 1 rank ?
With 4 stick of ram, you can hit until 30% more performance than with 2 stick in game FPS ...
So dual rank dual channel ( 4 stick) seems the best to have ...

I stabilized with lastest bios, but i run whea erros at 1900 again and 1933 too.
Overclock is back @4.7 stable for the 5950X.

As it seems i have exactly the same config as some here, i don't understand why i can't run 1900 without errors althrough others have not ...
What could be the probleme ? processor ID ? stick ram ? unstable bios ? AMD updated needed ?

Best Regards,


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

well its hard to tell if all setting are the same as there is a lot other stuff also then ram settings. At the moment i think we need to wait and see after more newer bios


----------



## OCmember

vinz said:


> Did you see the performance improvement in use with dual chanel 2 ranks vs 1 rank ?
> With 4 stick of ram, you can hit until 30% more performance than with 2 stick in game FPS ...
> So dual rank dual channel ( 4 stick) seems the best to have ...
> 
> I stabilized with lastest bios, but i run whea erros at 1900 again and 1933 too.
> Overclock is back @4.7 stable for the 5950X.
> 
> As it seems i have exactly the same config as some here, i don't understand why i can't run 1900 without errors althrough others have not ...
> What could be the probleme ? processor ID ? stick ram ? unstable bios ? AMD updated needed ?
> 
> Best Regards,


Post a screen shot of Zen Timings.

e.g. Here is a screen shot of my settings on Bios F22 which I'm still running, till the bios matures for my 5800X. I have another kit of the same RAM on its way. Did a back-order and the order went through today so it should be here in a week and I'll be able to populate all the ram slots with the same. They are single rank so after the additional sticks the effective memory bit path should be double to 256, like a pair of dual rank sticks. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## vinz

i tryed your timing which are higher than me and same whea error same count. It seems it's something other, because if i run the infinty to 1833Mhz i have not more error with the ram.
Even i set the ram to 1900 and infinity 1833 no whea errors... with 14-14-14.... Some others get same kit and have no problem to run it to 1933 at CL14 whats the **** ??

It seems the F31 has been deleted from GIGABYTE support page !
Only F30 from 2‎020/09/15 can be downloaded ?


----------



## OCmember

@vinz My point was _not_ the timings, but everything in the far right column. 

You'll want to listen/ask @Veii for help in this thread: NEW!!! DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.7.3 (overclocking...


----------



## vinz

NEW BIOS !!! F31J (sorry for the hope they just relinked the J version)


----------



## vinz

OCmember said:


> @vinz My point was _not_ the timings, but everything in the far right column.
> 
> You'll want to listen/ask @Veii for help in this thread: NEW!!! DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.7.3 (overclocking...


Ok i understand. I tuned the voltage and the details too, tryed everything voltage by voltage, trying settings of others, trying your exact settings same ...


OCmember said:


> @vinz My point was _not_ the timings, but everything in the far right column.


----------



## OCmember

vinz said:


> Ok i understand. I tuned the voltage and the details too, tryed everything voltage by voltage, trying settings of others, trying your exact settings same ...


From what I can recall, 4 sticks will require a little higher ProcODT, among other things that I can't recall right now, but that's why I asked you if you could post your Zen Timings so we can see your settings. Veii is the person you want to talk to and more than likely in the thread I posted. That's where I got my help from.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

what about the rest in BIOS maybe other stuff is not right...


----------



## OCmember

X570-3900X-DE said:


> what about the rest in BIOS maybe other stuff is not right...


That's why I'm waiting for a full release non beta bios. Then there's this, AMD Precision Boost Overdrive 2: Adaptive Undervolting For Ryzen 5000 Coming Soon


----------



## vinz

OCmember said:


> From what I can recall, 4 sticks will require a little higher ProcODT, among other things that I can't recall right now, but that's why I asked you if you could post your Zen Timings so we can see your settings. Veii is the person you want to talk to and more than likely in the thread I posted. That's where I got my help from.


Thank you for you help very appreciated !










Here you have my setup, I just reinstalled the J official version, which let me go to 1866, if I set 1900 or more , it didn't boot and stay blocked at 07 state led indicator.
With most of others beta bios, i can set 1900 or 1966 until 2000, i have always WHEA error, until i got down to 1833 ... 

Regards,


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

I get on this tomorrow and explain with a few settings i did in bios. i mean setting for CPU and rest


----------



## Nighthog

It's possible for me to buy a 5800X/5600X in a pre-built upgrade kit, Meaning I get a Tray version of the CPU, I will get a whole package of cpu, motherboard, memory & m2 ssd, cooler + win10.

I wonder if I should buy. There is a 5-8days delay for it to be "built" though.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

why not if the price is good vs if you buy the cpu so. but do you need the rest also?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

vinz said:


> Thank you for you help very appreciated !
> 
> View attachment 2466913
> 
> 
> Here you have my setup, I just reinstalled the J official version, which let me go to 1866, if I set 1900 or more , it didn't boot and stay blocked at 07 state led indicator.
> With most of others beta bios, i can set 1900 or 1966 until 2000, i have always WHEA error, until i got down to 1833 ...
> 
> Regards,


my setting for the rest


----------



## Nighthog

X570-3900X-DE said:


> why not if the price is good vs if you buy the cpu so. but do you need the rest also?


It's just that, I don't "need" any of it, even the 4650G that is on the way wasn't even needed. (taking longer than planned to arrive)
Having both the 5800X & 4650G will mean I have one to many CPU than I might ever need. Would be fun to compare them all but what then when I'm done?
Will once again have components laying around I don't use.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

haha it like me with Memory i had 3 kits ahahah till i did take 1 Kit finally, I am so happy with 5900X. would not no be easier to buy a 5800x so and not spent the money for stuff you dont need? or you maybe a 2nd pc as you have all kind a anyways.


----------



## vinz

Hey,

After tuning for hours and hours, i sucess to stabilize the ram at CRAZY timing at 1866 infinity.
I had to put the exact settings below, a derivate of voltage, give me whea errors. It's really hard to find the good value, it takes a lot of time.
The best bios for me is the K version, but it can't boot at 1900, i have 07 state on MOBO.
Thanks
@X570-3900X-DE, i'll try you settings for 1900. I was using pretty same as you, but i set extreme perf profil on all options.
@OCmember Thanks for info about ProcODT, it helps a lots with my test, and effectivly this settings is very important.










Regards,*

*


----------



## savagebunny

*Edit other thread


----------



## Midian

Ok got this problem only once so far:

A fatal hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: Cache Hierarchy Error
Processor APIC ID: 0
Event id: 18

The details view of this entry contains further information.

System:
Gigabyte X570 Aorus Xtreme
5950X
G.Skill 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL16 Trident Z Neo 16-16-16-36
ASUS GeForce RTX 3090 ROG Strix OC
Corsair AX1600i

I read about these WHEA problems in the thread could it be the XMP profile? (I have optimized defaults running on F31J bios with ram at 3600). Crash happened during a multicore run of Cinebench R23, tried it again and now its fine I also tried multiple games all day with no problem so its doubtful that there is something wrong with the actual cpu.

Edit: seems this issue is not uncommon Ryzen 9 5900x random crashes with WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR : AMDHelp (reddit.com)


----------



## Deepcuts

Midian said:


> Ok got this problem only once so far:
> 
> A fatal hardware error has occurred.
> 
> Reported by component: Processor Core
> Error Source: Machine Check Exception
> Error Type: Cache Hierarchy Error
> Processor APIC ID: 0
> Event id: 18
> 
> The details view of this entry contains further information.
> 
> System:
> Gigabyte X570 Aorus Xtreme
> 5950X
> G.Skill 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL16 Trident Z Neo 16-16-16-36
> ASUS GeForce RTX 3090 ROG Strix OC
> Corsair AX1600i
> 
> I read about these WHEA problems in the thread could it be the XMP profile? (I have optimized defaults running on F31J bios with ram at 3600). Crash happened during a multicore run of Cinebench R23, tried it again and now its fine I also tried multiple games all day with no problem so its doubtful that there is something wrong with the actual cpu.
> 
> Edit: seems this issue is not uncommon Ryzen 9 5900x random crashes with WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR : AMDHelp (reddit.com)


Join the club Replaced 3950X with 5950X=WHEA and reboots
Run a Handbrake test CPU encode, multiple AIDA64 memory copy benchmark. Might surprise you. Or not. In any case let us know.


----------



## Midian

Did a Handbrake CPU encode, AIDA64 memory test, Port Royale in 3DMark and multiple games and I have yet to encounter the problem again, so far so good.


----------



## Nighthog

Checked my Micron Rev.J on the newer BIOS.
Boots @ 4933Mhz now and doesn't error or anything. Seems workable.










EDIT: Peculiar... Y-cruncher needs more LLC for these memory speeds on VCORE to not error out right away.
Was failing @ 4933 & 4800 until I changed my LLC for VCORE, now works for 4800Mhz but shall see if it does it also for 4933Mhz.(when I can get it to boot)

LLC EXTREME.
EDIT2: Didn't fix it for 4933Mhz. More voltage?
EDIT3: No fix, found today. It's booting too inconsistently to be tested proper. Seems like a voltage issue but not finding the one needing to be adjusted.


----------



## J0van

Is there a new BIOS aside from the one from 20/11 would like to test it out for memory stability


----------



## J0van

J0van said:


> Is there a new BIOS aside from the one from 20/11 would like to test it out for memory stability


 Most recent BIOS 25/11 on the website no good for my RAM cant use XMP wont boot.
Back to September BIOS but now cant keep all core overclock but XMP works


----------



## Midian

J0van said:


> Most recent BIOS 25/11 on the website no good for my RAM cant use XMP wont boot.
> Back to September BIOS but now cant keep all core overclock but XMP works


Thanks for the headsup F31J seems to work well for me going to stick with it until something more permanent comes out.


----------



## J0van

Midian said:


> Thanks for the headsup F31J seems to work well for me going to stick with it until something more permanent comes out.


Is there a download link for that one?

The various links in this forum for BIOS downloads don't allow me to open file just missing or looking for right program to open the download 

Going back to most recent BIOS on Gigabytes website for the MB.
Perhaps I missed something and surely this bios cannot be less optimised then September s


----------



## J0van

F31l is a poor BIOS for me cannot increase ram speed at all my 4000mhz ram is stuck at 2133 CPU clocks the same as before.
The ram was working as advertised in a prior BIOS Unavailable

CBF anymore will wait for a new one and ensure at the very least the CPU clock is now stable


----------



## Midian

J0van said:


> Is there a download link for that one?


I changed the link here it is: https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-xtreme_f31j.zip


----------



## J0van

Midian said:


> I changed the link here it is: https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-xtreme_f31j.zip



Thank you that fixed it all back to 4000mhz and 4.625 GHz all core at 1.325 Volts plan


----------



## Eluryh

I've just contacted Gigabyte Support and the answer has been:

"Dear customer,

Thank you for emailing GIGABYTE.
We are delighted with your interest in our products.

X570 AORUS XTREME is EOL and sold out.

Check X570 AORUS Master.

Regards

GIGABYTE Team"


----------



## Midian

Eluryh said:


> I've just contacted Gigabyte Support and the answer has been:
> 
> "Dear customer,
> 
> Thank you for emailing GIGABYTE.
> We are delighted with your interest in our products.
> 
> X570 AORUS XTREME is EOL and sold out.
> 
> Check X570 AORUS Master.
> 
> Regards
> 
> GIGABYTE Team"



That's unfortunate it's the best motherboard I have ever owned, maybe it was too expensive to make.


----------



## Schnuppl

Eluryh said:


> I've just contacted Gigabyte Support and the answer has been:
> 
> "Dear customer,
> 
> Thank you for emailing GIGABYTE.
> We are delighted with your interest in our products.
> 
> X570 AORUS XTREME is EOL and sold out.
> 
> Check X570 AORUS Master.
> 
> Regards
> 
> GIGABYTE Team"



I also got this answer from support. But last week I was able to buy it online. It was also not an old stock item, it was produced at the end of September.


----------



## OCmember

I hope this board is not more of a PITA for them than anticipated.


----------



## ZAlien

I just received this MOBO. Rev. 1.1 Manufactured W39 2020. Morele.net listed 3 pcs. here in Poland on this Sunday (November 29) and all of them were sold out that day. I've bought the last one. I've also seen something like "delivery soon" on Caseking.de
I'm still didn't order the cpu, but I can wait until stable BIOS version is present.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

hey good to hear you got a new board... so yeah bios is on all boards no matter what brand a problem with 5000 series.


----------



## Nergal54

Hello, new owner of an Aorus Xtreme rev 1.1 here with R9 5950x to replace an old i7 5960x with Rampage V Extreme!

I just have a question for new DDR4, I went for the new Gskill 4000Mhz C16 2x16GB (and x2 because I need 64GB):
G.SKILL Updates Trident Z Neo DDR4 Specs Up To DDR4-4000 CL16 16GBx2 for AMD Ryzen 5000 CPUs-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd. 5000-CPUs

But after reading a lot of posts I see that to have a fclk at 2000 you have to be very lucky so I was wondering if the 3800Mhz C14 would not be a better choice?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

well hard to tell, for the new update they will open more Fclk not sure when that is stable. maybe you need to downclock the ram till stable with later updates. maybe the CL14 would be better but as all new kits are hard to get a problem anyways. the end of the day is hard to tell as not sure who has it running and has the new kit and how good it will run in the future. I did take CL14-3600 but only 32gb and did OC to 3800 now


----------



## ZAlien

Nergal54 said:


> Hello, new owner of an Aorus Xtreme rev 1.1 here with R9 5950x to replace an old i7 5960x with Rampage V Extreme!
> 
> I just have a question for new DDR4, I went for the new Gskill 4000Mhz C16 2x16GB (and x2 because I need 64GB):
> G.SKILL Updates Trident Z Neo DDR4 Specs Up To DDR4-4000 CL16 16GBx2 for AMD Ryzen 5000 CPUs-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd. 5000-CPUs
> 
> But after reading a lot of posts I see that to have a fclk at 2000 you have to be very lucky so I was wondering if the 3800Mhz C14 would not be a better choice?


You should check Actually Hardcore Overclocking youtube channel. Buildzoid has same good videos on different memory setups and recently he bought 5950X so there may be another video soon. With 64GB you will most likely end up with dual rank 16GB modules. I think he stated that 4x16 (dual rank modules) clocks very bad on daisy chain topology. I'm not sure if you will be able to run at 3800 at all (if you want to keep 1:1:1 ratio). So if you really must have 64GB I think you should consider 3600 CL14, just to be on a safer side and not buy some overpriced RAM that may not even run in your setup at designated speed. In the G.skill link they have 64GB @4000 but that was 2x32GB kit which clocks similar to most 2x16GB kits (in case of stress that is put on mobo, mem controller, IF etc.). Just note that 2x32GB kit they showed is not Samsung B die, so running tighter timings at lower speeds may not really work.

Edit:
I've checked QVL for Zen2 (Matisse)
x570-aorus-xtreme_v1.1 LINK
and the highest 64GB (4x16GB Dual Rank) they have confirmed was 3600. With Zen3 (Vermeer) it will most likely be similar.


----------



## vinz

I think like* *X570-3900X-DE we just need to wait more stable bios.
Coming from Intel world, but knowing ppl having Ryzen, it is normal situation, at startup the bios are not stable.

I have the exact same config as some overlcocker reference here, and it seems working perctly for them but not for me.
As component are not equal quality, i sum up by they have better unit.

I passed hours and hours (we can speak in days) to have my 5950X working.
Currently i'm working with the K release, and with 1866 FSCK at CL14. It works like a charms but i have 1 or 2 whea sometimes again ...
I hope to find a bios which can help me to go UP to 1866 at CL14 without WHEA errors.

I always buyed ASUS motherboard which was the best quality for me.
Gigabyte has convicted me with this motherboard, the best mobo with passive cooling ... I hope they continue to release beta bios until the time i get the good one FSCK working, and they continue to support it....


----------



## Nergal54

Thank you for your answers.
The best is therefore to wait and see what the next bios give, the new gskill kits are nowhere to be found anyway, at least in France.


----------



## guitarie

Nergal54 said:


> Hello, new owner of an Aorus Xtreme rev 1.1 here with R9 5950x to replace an old i7 5960x with Rampage V Extreme!
> 
> I just have a question for new DDR4, I went for the new Gskill 4000Mhz C16 2x16GB (and x2 because I need 64GB):
> G.SKILL Updates Trident Z Neo DDR4 Specs Up To DDR4-4000 CL16 16GBx2 for AMD Ryzen 5000 CPUs-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd. 5000-CPUs
> 
> But after reading a lot of posts I see that to have a fclk at 2000 you have to be very lucky so I was wondering if the 3800Mhz C14 would not be a better choice?


Hello Nergal54,

i just register here because i need to ask you , where did you buy and found Aorus Extreme rev 1.1 in a shop. I search for months already and cant find it anywhere. If i found a board its only rev 1.0 .... I live in Holland btw. 

thanks in advanced


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

guitarie said:


> Hello Nergal54,
> 
> i just register here because i need to ask you , where did you buy and found Aorus Extreme rev 1.1 in a shop. I search for months already and cant find it anywhere. If i found a board its only rev 1.0 .... I live in Holland btw.
> 
> thanks in advanced


i was sold as same board newer stock was 1.1 revision, it did not change the name


----------



## Nergal54

guitarie said:


> Hello Nergal54,
> 
> i just register here because i need to ask you , where did you buy and found Aorus Extreme rev 1.1 in a shop. I search for months already and cant find it anywhere. If i found a board its only rev 1.0 .... I live in Holland btw.
> 
> thanks in advanced


Hello, I bought it on cybertek.fr but it is currently out of stock however it is currently available on ldlc.com/materiel.net/topachat.com/hardware.fr (it's the same group so the same stock).
It was not specified if it was a rev 1.1 when I placed my order but I did receive one.


----------



## vinz

Nergal54 said:


> Hello, I bought it on cybertek.fr but it is currently out of stock however it is currently available on ldlc.com/materiel.net/topachat.com/hardware.fr (it's the same group so the same stock).
> It was not specified if it was a rev 1.1 when I placed my order but I did receive one.


I bought it on ldlc too and it was rev1.1, enjoy.


----------



## OCmember

Wow, over 1k USD


----------



## guitarie

thanks for the reply guys  so looks like there is hope for me. Weird that the shops here not can tell what you guys told me now. Even the shops say.. HHHmmm good question.. nope we only have rev 1.0..

so thanks alsot guys


----------



## Nighthog

You can find refurbished/returned & motherboard only/no peripherals on sale now and then.
The new stock has a ~2weeks to arrive time if you buy it seems on the sites I frequent.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

new bios... F31N, did not test as still tweaking memory more 
bios F31N


----------



## vinz

X570-3900X-DE said:


> new bios... F31N, did not test as still tweaking memory more
> bios F31N


thx testing


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

vinz said:


> thx testing


from feedback should be better, i can check in 4h as memory test runs 3.5 h more


----------



## vinz

X570-3900X-DE said:


> from feedback should be better, i can check in 4h as memory test runs 3.5 h more


Tested, it works like K version and more stable even.

1866 CL14 = stable no WHEA, running a test mem now.
1900 = No boot
1933 CL14 = Boot but WHEA
1966 CL15 = Boot but WHEA


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

try to shut down pc and press cmos reset when pc is off. but save profile so you need to reload it again. then it test again if you get a boot. i always had whea errors at more then 1900. i think after new agesa then we get more


----------



## vinz

It seems I have randoms sound like usb a disconnect/reconnect. Even at 1866. I though the usb bug when fixed already in previous release ?
With a stress test of 1hours i got 2 memory errors but no more whea at all ...


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

vinz said:


> It seems I have randoms sound like usb a disconnect/reconnect. Even at 1866. I though the usb bug when fixed already in previous release ?
> With a stress test of 1hours i got 2 memory errors but no more whea at all ...


also had this sound strange with lover volts on ram after update and setting the timings... and a quick boot, did make my volts soc and rest higher and and sound is ok again


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

was after update

1050 SOC volt
950 VDDP
950 VDDC CCd
950 VDDC IOD

is now as i had it on 31K 
1100 SOC volt
1050 VDDP
1050 VDDC CCd
1050 VDDC IOD


----------



## OCmember

Why do you guys trust these so called bios files off media fire when they are not from an official Gigabyte website:








X570 AORUS XTREME (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.S.A.


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

well Beta bios.... till it comes to gigabyte website... someone has to test and give feedback... 31K was also a beta that was never on Website and was the best so far for me


----------



## Nighthog

They hand them out to those willing to test the freshness in front of all the others who are scared of anything "beta".
We had a Gigabyte Rep around here handing them out for the 3000series launch earlier. Helped fix several bugs/issues and come with feature requests that over time made themselves into the BIOS. More than happy with that service, sadly the rep changed jobs and no one else took over the position on this site. 
Now we atleast have someone over at tweaktown posting these bioses for testing. I'll take it every day of the week!


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

yes me too... 31N is in... 1900 running but did not test karhu so hard to tell...


----------



## Eulerian

I had a question about the pads:

This motherboard has built-in heatsink armor that contain thermal pads for the M2 NVME SSDs underneath - in the event that I accidentally damage or rip one when I go to remove the armor to add another SSD, what do I need to do in order to replace them / what type of pad would I need, brand, thickness, size, properties, etc? Thanks


----------



## Nighthog

Eulerian said:


> I had a question about the pads:
> 
> This motherboard has built-in heatsink armor that contain thermal pads for the M2 NVME SSDs underneath - in the event that I accidentally damage or rip one when I go to remove the armor to add another SSD, what do I need to do in order to replace them / what type of pad would I need, brand, thickness, size, properties, etc? Thanks


You most likely never need to replace the ssd thermal pads, it's not that much of a critical heat component so even reusing the pad in infinitum would probably work in the end.
If you really want new pads just check the thickness they have if you have the motherboard in arms reach. Depends on motherboard on sizes used. But in general terms 1mm to 1.5mm should cover any usage in most cases. 
Then it's only your preference on how much money you want to spend, thermal pads are expensive if you go into the performance league.


----------



## Eulerian

I would check the pads myself, but if I break one that I am actually using, I don't want to be without a computer since I need to use both my SSDs, which is why I was curious if anyone already happened to know. The Gen4 SSDs I use get rather toasty (to the point where they typically are sold with a heatsink, which I can forgo due to having the Aorus armor).


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

I did test 31N, i did lower ProcODT from 48 to 43.6 but lost 0.7 latency on this bios vs 31K same settings. I feel boost is a little less on CPU-Z but more the same, so no Errors with 1900 for me


----------



## Nighthog

Nothing changes for 3000 series on these beta versions that I can note. I just update every release but notice nothing different.
Also using F31n since it was posted.

Still trying to get 1933FCLK to not give audio noise but can't escape it, have to settle 1900 if I want no issues. Keep trying all kinds of BIOS options but nothing makes it better.
My 4650G is in transit, expected day of delivery is Dec 7th. Took a week longer than expected to ship.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

yeah that sound thing was for me also with lover volts... i did already sleep and forget to change hahah, so i saw errors in hwinfo and stupid usb sound. so i checked my volts and did 100 soc ... up and fine again with next boot.

with this 
1050 SOC volt
950 VDDP
950 VDDC CCd
950 VDDC IOD

error like crazy and stupid sound for usb connect... 

with normal setting for me like this fine..

1100 SOC volt
1050 VDDP
1050 VDDC CCd
1050 VDDC IOD


----------



## ZAlien

Guys a question since I'm first time getting into AM4. 
Are those audio issues also present on external PCIe sound cards, or only on the integrated / USB?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

ZAlien said:


> Guys a question since I'm first time getting into AM4.
> Are those audio issues also present on external PCIe sound cards, or only on the integrated / USB?


it's not a real thing just sounding strange and only if you OC, so game sound is fine. We are talking for Beta bios so its sooner gone. i play and don't feel anything (hear)


----------



## Nighthog

I figured out what is causing my audio issues when I run 1933FCLK....* LN2 Mode*
LN2 mode enabled me to boot 1933FCLK but it's also the cause of the audio crackle and noise!
I forgot to disable it when running 1900FCLK and exactly the same audio crackle/noise was present for 1900FCLK that is otherwise not there with it disabled.

What a mess, can't boot 1933FCLK without LN2 but also it causes the issue with the audio noise/crackle & stutter to enable it.
Maybe should try more with LN2 disabled to boot 1933+.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

yeah my 3900x did not go over 1867, so not sure if you can even reach it with your cpu stable. for me sounds the same with auto or disable


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

good I checked, i saw that i forget turbo mode on cpu load and xperformance setting...yeah was late when i did update so i was to sleepy


----------



## kazukun

BIOS F31o








X570AORUSXTREME


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com





I put it in, but I still don't know what's changed with F31n,F31o


----------



## Schnuppl

Did you put the power connector on the bottom left of the board? It's actually only for more stability with more than one graphics card. But it can't hurt if you put it on. Or do you think that doesn't matter?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Schnuppl said:


> Did you put the power connector on the bottom left of the board? It's actually only for more stability with more than one graphics card. But it can't hurt if you put it on. Or do you think that doesn't matter?


I have 3 x 8 pin on the card that is already more then ok, but on the bottom no did not connect. this is realy if you have much power over pci needed


----------



## vinz

kazukun said:


> BIOS F31o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X570AORUSXTREME
> 
> 
> MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> www.mediafire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put it in, but I still don't know what's changed with F31n,F31o



Thanks testing... Can't reach stable 1900 FCKL on same config as you on others


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

some stuff he maybe set different in the bios for the rest, strange


----------



## Nighthog

Well the 4650G has arrived, I just need to go and fetch the package from my postal service station.
I hope it's alright as it's a tray/bulk package so I wonder how well packaged it has been.

And F31o, lol, I don't have time to even get done tinkering with the previous BIOS before the next comes the past weeks.
I'll test soon enough. A little hassle to try change CPU with a waterblock installed if I don't want to drain the loop.(possible but it's a hassle)


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Nighthog said:


> Well the 4650G has arrived, I just need to go and fetch the package from my postal service station.
> I hope it's alright as it's a tray/bulk package so I wonder how well packaged it has been.
> 
> And F31o, lol, I don't have time to even get done tinkering with the previous BIOS before the next comes the past weeks.
> I'll test soon enough. A little hassle to try change CPU with a waterblock installed if I don't want to drain the loop.(possible but it's a hassle)


hey cool more cpu to test...  , i think i found my usb sound issue, its coming from the soundblaster app were i have a gaming sound (*Scout Mode) *on, i shut it of yesterday and usb connect sound was normal again. I was late in the night so i need to check again today it was with 31N bios. So after i need to see for 31O what is new.


----------



## Nighthog

Here it is:


















Superb packaging, no issues.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

nice packed yes, 

did you order 5800x also? from time to time you can have them here for good prices. And shipping to Schweden would be no issue from Germany


----------



## Nighthog

X570-3900X-DE said:


> nice packed yes,
> 
> did you order 5800x also? from time to time you can have them here for good prices. And shipping to Schweden would be no issue from Germany


There was pink foam around the plastic shell, inside a large bubble wrap envelope + the usual postage brown box added. No issues.
No I have not ordered a 5800x, I did not buy the package deal as I could get a 5950X for the same price as the upgrade kit. I thought it would not be wise.
I'm waiting for them to be available retail, so probably early next year if I decide to go with it. Still undecided. Shall see how well the 4650G will perform.

There is not alot of info on overclocking these things.


----------



## vinz

Lastest O release is same than N for me. Nice release, but blocked to 1866, 1900 refuse to boot with a 07 state


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

they did take 31bios of Gigabyte site strange


----------



## Eulerian

Does anyone know the dimensions / type / properties of the SSD thermal pads?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

ah no... but you could measure from a other position slot were you have it ok


----------



## Eulerian

I am afraid to take off the armor to measure because I have two slots used / thermal pads adhered to the drives already (third is free), I wanted to buy replacements in case I mess up, but I don't know the specs, and neither does any source on Google. I also can't seem to get a response from Gigabyte on the question.

So was curious if anyone (who is only using <= 1 m2 ssd at the moment and can easily see in the undisturbed panel for 2/3) can verify


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

yeah hard to do if a pc is full of stuff...soory


----------



## HyperC

Eulerian said:


> I am afraid to take off the armor to measure because I have two slots used / thermal pads adhered to the drives already (third is free), I wanted to buy replacements in case I mess up, but I don't know the specs, and neither does any source on Google. I also can't seem to get a response from Gigabyte on the question.
> 
> So was curious if anyone (who is only using <= 1 m2 ssd at the moment and can easily see in the undisturbed panel for 2/3) can verify


I want to say 1.5mm 120x16mm


----------



## Nighthog

Ok, took more work than I thought to get the 4650G Pro installed, had to drain parts of the loop to access the cpu socket.
Typical I dropped the 3800X and bent some pins on it, it fell out of the socket as I unlatched it still standing vertical. Had to rework them a little.

Well the 4650G takes quite a few boot loops to start up, thought it wasn't working at first. Had to wait more time than ever for it to post.
Went through a few BIOS q-flashes thinking it wasn't compatible, just wasn't patient enough to wait the required loops to post.

But it's running now, just enabled XMP to check the basics everything is working as it should.

(There was a issue with the POST getting stuck on code [97] if I used some settings. I'm unsure exactly the root setting but stock/defaults was causing it with CSM:disabled.
Leaving CSM:enabled and disabling iGPU I no longer had the issue.) *[F31n]
[F31o] *did not cause this issue as far I've seen.


----------



## Eulerian

HyperC said:


> I want to say 1.5mm 120x16mm


Thanks!

Is this listed somewhere or were you able to look at it / measure your own?


----------



## herericc

Anyone else have their latest beta bios pulled from the Gigabyte site?

I've got a B550AX ITX, hopefully the full non beta release is coming soon?


----------



## Nighthog

Just set 4000Mhz 2000FCLK and boot!


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Nighthog said:


> View attachment 2467828
> 
> Just set 4000Mhz 2000FCLK and boot!


so you can install 31O


----------



## Nighthog

X570-3900X-DE said:


> so you can install 31O


Will test how far I get on F31n first, to see later if there is improvements or worse on F31o.

FLCK 2100Mhz, 2233FCLK, 2266FCLK works with a little extra SoC voltage.


----------



## ZAlien

X570-3900X-DE said:


> I have 3 x 8 pin on the card that is already more then ok, but on the bottom no did not connect. this is realy if you have much power over pci needed


The reason that PEG is there at the bottom is actually so your 12V pins in your 24 pin ATX connector won't melt. Because there are only 2 x 12V pins in 24 connector and your graphics card uses those lains to draw power via PCIe slot. In the past there were accidents where graphics cards drawn more than 75W via PCIe slot, despite having multiple 8 pins power connected (like RX 480 for example). That is why it is worth to check some good reviews of the cards you plan to use.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Nighthog said:


> Will test how far I get on F31n first, to see later if there is improvements or worse on F31o.
> 
> FLCK 2100Mhz works. 2233FCLK works with a little extra SoC voltage.


don't kill it


----------



## Nighthog

X570-3900X-DE said:


> don't kill it


Yeah, no idea what voltages are safe on this chip for the moment, just testing the limits.
2266Mhz FCLK seems to work with 1.300V SoC also, but 2300FCLK just reboots when I try to enter windows. More voltage or other things didn't seem to do the trick for it either.
So 2266Mhz FCLK on this sample if you want to use 1.300V.
2300Mhz might need much more, or something else needs adjustment, 1.350V didn't help it to get into windows either.

I was suprised these don't have VDDG voltage settings. Only VDDP & SoC, GFX also if you want to use that with a more appropriate motherboard.

EDIT: Seems 1.275V SoC is enough for 2266FCLK now.


----------



## Nighthog

I noted there are some BIOS options missing when using a 4000 series CPU on the X570 Xtreme. (*F31n*)

Missing settings:
XFR->VDDP
XFR->VDDG
XFR->LN2 mode
XFR->UncoreOC

AMD_OVERCLOCKING->*Precision Boost Overdrive* (whole menu is missing with all options)
Meaning no +200 boost, no temperature limit, no motherboard limits available.

AMD_OVERCLOCKING->LN2
AMD_OVERCLOCKING->VDDG
AMD_OVERCLOCKING->VDDG->VDDG_CCD
AMD_OVERCLOCKING->VDDG->VDDG_IOD

There are various settings not available here and there which I could use on the 3800x.
*BGS_Alternative* is not available either for example. EDIT: Found BGS_ALT under a different menu.


----------



## kazukun

Nighthog said:


> Yeah, no idea what voltages are safe on this chip for the moment, just testing the limits.
> 2266Mhz FCLK seems to work with 1.300V SoC also, but 2300FCLK just reboots when I try to enter windows. More voltage or other things didn't seem to do the trick for it either.
> So 2266Mhz FCLK on this sample if you want to use 1.300V.
> 2300Mhz might need much more, or something else needs adjustment, 1.350V didn't help it to get into windows either.
> 
> I was suprised these don't have VDDG voltage settings. Only VDDP & SoC, GFX also if you want to use that with a more appropriate motherboard.
> 
> EDIT: Seems 1.275V SoC is enough for 2266FCLK now.


Here is a screenshot from a test with the B550
IF2300　AIDA64








IF2300 VSoC LowV RamTest








IF2366








Ram5100


----------



## Nighthog

kazukun said:


> Here is a screenshot from a test with the B550
> IF2300　AIDA64
> 2300 VSoC LowV RamTest
> 
> IF2366
> 
> Ram5100


You didn't need anything specific for 2300-2366FCLK to work?
Mine just reboots when I try to login as it is right now. More VCORE? 

I can do Memtest86+ without issue from a usb with 2300 but not go into windows as it is right now.
PBO is useless without the +200 setting (capped at 4300Mhz)


----------



## Nighthog

@stasio

Any information you have about the missing BIOS features using the 4650G Pro on the X570 Xtreme?
I would have thought *Precision Boost Overdrive *is kinda a big missing feature in AMD_OVERCLOCKING.
VDDG not being present either, though unsure if these APU's use that voltage.

Also possible bug about post getting stuck on [97] unless I disable the iGPU after initial first post success. *[F31n]* (I have not seen the issue on F31o)

*iGPU enabled* causes Bluescreens & blackscreen bootloops. (*20.11.3* drivers) (*amdkmdag.sys*)

*XFR*->*PBO* settings:
PPT, TDC & EDC can only be used to reduce the limits, they don't increase the stock limits.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

@stasio

I can tell something is strange, i lost about 0.7ns with F31K to F31O. So i tested in windows safe more to see and checked that something is strange... a few test and all different, in general ram speed should be up high and ns 53 something. So no idea why my x570 Xtreme is not better then a B550 that was faster in less tight timings, what is shows with 3800 CL14, CPU is under water so no issues. And the unter XMP Profile is not there anymore XMP High Frequency Level... I had that on 3900X and on other 3600Cl16 Ram when taking XMP Profile


----------



## Eulerian

Anyone know the dimensions and thickness of the m2 ssd thermal pads underneath the armor?


----------



## Deepcuts

Eulerian said:


> Anyone know the dimensions and thickness of the m2 ssd thermal pads underneath the armor?


1 mm


----------



## Eulerian

Thanks -- do you happen to know the width and length?


----------



## Deepcuts

Eulerian said:


> Thanks -- do you happen to know the width and length?


120x20x1mm
I am using this for the M.2 SSD and for the GPU (replaced all pads). It makes a lot of difference, but expensive.


----------



## Eulerian

Deepcuts said:


> 120x20x1mm
> I am using this for the M.2 SSD and for the GPU (replaced all pads). It makes a lot of difference, but expensive.


Perfect! Thanks so much, this is exactly the sort of thing I've been looking for.


----------



## vinz

I today install my 980 pro 1TB with the stock thermal. Working nice....
Waiting my twice 980 monday for the RAID0 ... 










EDIT : I seems have adding my nvme drive, HWINFO freeze at start in the first step "flushing". When i enter AIDA64, i have a big freeze during the SMART discovery at startup.
A bug important i experienced too with the bios is : Do a clone of a SSD to another SSD (bootable disk). Then reboot  Its even impossible to enter the bios. I had to disconnect other drive and connect it as usb and unpartition it. Its like the bios is confusing when using 2 disk cloned bootable. Very strange bug.

EDIT2: Problem is confirmed and solved by turning OFF SATA port. No more freeze. So this bug is really annoying. Do you have ear about similar issue ?


----------



## Deepcuts

vinz said:


> I today install my 980 pro 1TB with the stock thermal. Working nice....
> Waiting my twice 980 monday for the RAID0 ...
> 
> View attachment 2468060


That is only the SSD working. No heat from the GPU.
If you have a water-cooled GPU, I guess it is OK. But if it is air-cooled, I think your SSD will jump to throttle territory.
I recall the stock thermal pad on my Xtreme was in the same ballpark.
A good pad should look like this:








* mind the actual benchmark numbers. Handbrake in progress


----------



## Poppapete

I am into VR and preordered the HP Reverb G2 which was a massive HP FU as it was available in some stores while many preorders still have not got it (including me). But the problem is that it does not work on "many" X570 systems. All to do with the USB ports. Love to hear from anyone with a Reverb G2 and an X570 Xtreme.
I see a Samsung 980 Pro 2TB has been released as I was about to buy a Sabrent Rocket 4 plus 2TB, now don't know which way to go!


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

My 980pro is in the 50-63 as it has 2 measure point with hwinfo. I have the 3090 still on air sadly... still waiting for the block.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

@Deepcuts 

do you have the version with the copper block cooler or the stick version and then put into the board


----------



## Deepcuts

X570-3900X-DE said:


> @Deepcuts
> 
> do you have the version with the copper block cooler or the stick version and then put into the board


The SSD came with the cooper block. But I gave that block to my nephew and now I am just using the mainboard's M.2 top slot with the included heat shield/block.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Deepcuts said:


> The SSD came with the cooper block. But I gave that block to my nephew and now I am just using the mainboard's M.2 top slot with the included heat shield/block.


ok, on last build i did use this with alhpacool *11W/mK * version was then like 46c-47c max i think... Well I think then i need to use the rest pads for the 980pro, still unter the stock pad.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Poppapete said:


> I am into VR and preordered the HP Reverb G2 which was a massive HP FU as it was available in some stores while many preorders still have not got it (including me). But the problem is that it does not work on "many" X570 systems. All to do with the USB ports. Love to hear from anyone with a Reverb G2 and an X570 Xtreme.
> I see a Samsung 980 Pro 2TB has been released as I was about to buy a Sabrent Rocket 4 plus 2TB, now don't know which way to go!


I look also for 2TB version, 980Pro still not in the market here. the Sabrent looks very good for the price amazon asked, but no stock till 02/2021 when i checked.


----------



## Nighthog

Seems the 4650G isn't that a good clocker on the CPU part. Seems to be very much similar for clocks vs voltage to my 3800X, if not somewhat worse.
Prime95 AVX2 I haven't been able to run ~4.2Ghz without issues. So worse there than my 3800x. But this is with the 2266FCLK though, might make it harder.

For other stuff like *CB20* & *Y-cruncher* I'm looking to be stable @* 4.35Ghz* on ~1.400Vcore 1.325Vsoc.
This is with a manual OC.
CCX/CCD OC not available.
PBO doesn't work on the 4650G because of lack of settings in BIOS, no AUTO-OC +200Mhz available, so you are capped @ 4300Mhz maximum speed. Which it runs at stock.

PBO Bug doesn't work, it stays on 1A limit... though I'm surprised at how responsive the system still was with only 1A EDC usage.

BCLK is no diffrent on X570, my SATA drives makes it get stuck on BIOS splash screen. need to remove those if I want it not to freeze. (my OS is on a SATA SSD)

My CPU sample doesn't seem to like above 80C temperatures, consistently reboots under AVX loads when it reaches such temperature above 80C. My 3800X wasn't that cranky about it, ~90C wasn't an issue.


----------



## vinz

Deepcuts said:


> That is only the SSD working. No heat from the GPU.
> If you have a water-cooled GPU, I guess it is OK. But if it is air-cooled, I think your SSD will jump to throttle territory.
> I recall the stock thermal pad on my Xtreme was in the same ballpark.
> A good pad should look like this:
> View attachment 2468092
> 
> * mind the actual benchmark numbers. Handbrake in progress


You are right, i'm using air cooled GPU ( stock 6800XT ) and for the CPU, a nice AIO.

You are right, i need to be full watercooled with EK. My next steps in month, will to have to buy a full watercooling solution for CPU/GPU.
Is this a good way to cool with a loop the CPU and the GPU in same time ? Or the best is to have 2 watercooling ?

After 5hours of testing, the AHCI is BROKEN when using a NVME 980 pro. Got a lot of error in log about storahci restarting and freezing !!
The only solution i got now, is to convert my ssd 1TB 2,5 sata to RAID Volume , and then it works nice ! Bad situation !


----------



## vinz

Nighthog said:


> Seems the 4650G isn't that a good clocker on the CPU part. Seems to be very much similar for clocks vs voltage to my 3800X, if not somewhat worse.
> Prime95 AVX2 I haven't been able to run ~4.2Ghz without issues. So worse there than my 3800x. But this is with the 2266FCLK though, might make it harder.
> 
> For other stuff like *CB20* & *Y-cruncher* I'm looking to be stable @* 4.35Ghz* on ~1.400Vcore 1.325Vsoc.
> This is with a manual OC.
> CCX/CCD OC not available.
> PBO doesn't work on the 4650G because of lack of settings in BIOS, no AUTO-OC +200Mhz available, so you are capped @ 4300Mhz maximum speed. Which it runs at stock.
> 
> PBO Bug doesn't work, it stays on 1A limit... though I'm surprised at how responsive the system still was with only 1A EDC usage.
> 
> BCLK is no diffrent on X570, my SATA drives makes it get stuck on BIOS splash screen. need to remove those if I want it not to freeze. (my OS is on a SATA SSD)
> 
> My CPU sample doesn't seem to like above 80C temperatures, consistently reboots under AVX loads when it reaches such temperature above 80C. My 3800X wasn't that cranky about it, ~90C wasn't an issue.


SATA drives makes it get stuck on BIOS splash screen. need to remove those if I want it not to freeze. (my OS is on a SATA SSD) +1 : ok i'm not alone ...


----------



## vinz

vinz said:


> SATA drives makes it get stuck on BIOS splash screen. need to remove those if I want it not to freeze. (my OS is on a SATA SSD) +1 : ok i'm not alone ...


The problem is related to SMART and the bios disk detection. You can bypass like me this problem by passing SATA in raid mode then use only "volume disk". Then can format use your disk using amd raid driver then ahci doesn't bug.

Need a bios FIX


----------



## Deepcuts

vinz said:


> You are right, i need to be full watercooled with EK. My next steps in month, will to have to buy a full watercooling solution for CPU/GPU.
> Is this a good way to cool with a loop the CPU and the GPU in same time ? Or the best is to have 2 watercooling ?


This is beyond my expertise as I have never done GPU+CPU loops. Cannot advise.
But I am sure people in Water Cooling will give you good advice.


----------



## Nighthog

vinz said:


> The problem is related to SMART and the bios disk detection. You can bypass like me this problem by passing SATA in raid mode then use only "volume disk". Then can format use your disk using amd raid driver then ahci doesn't bug.
> 
> Need a bios FIX


It's only if you want to BCLK OC, not and issue running 100.0Mhz BCLK. The SATA ports drop your drives anyway if you go too high, X570 feature, it's on all the boards.
X470 is more allowable without needing workarounds (use SATA port 4-5 there)


----------



## vinz

Nighthog said:


> It's only if you want to BCLK OC, not and issue running 100.0Mhz BCLK. The SATA ports drop your drives anyway if you go too high, X570 feature, it's on all the boards.
> X470 is more allowable without needing workarounds (use SATA port 4-5 there)


I'm using default 100 BCLK ...
Another scenario of bug, in more of the 2 disk i have ( 1 nvme and 1 sata mode raid), when i plug a usb HDD, it freeze at bios startup. When i unplug the usb disk it works... Bios problem for sure

I tried to tweak the SATA options in bios, but must of options doesn't change, after reboot they stay to enabled states. Even the customs settings doesnt apply property...


----------



## Midian

So I seem to be having this issue were the NVMe drive connected to the processors Pcie 4.0 lanes perform as it should more or less but the secondary drive connected to the chipset lanes have decreased speed especially the write speed, is this to be expected? I don't recall ever reading anywhere that just one slot was full speed. I could see that at least the secondary drive that's placed in the second slot under the big heatsink reached up to 60 degrees, but during most of the run it was around 50 degrees or so just like the first drive so I don't think there is any thermal throttling going on here. On both drives it seems the RND4K write values are a bit low as well.

C: drive connected to CPU:








D: drive connected to chipset:


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

can you swap to 3rd to last hub and see if the same? not sure what bios also was reported some PCI problems with the speed maybe the same issue here


----------



## Midian

X570-3900X-DE said:


> can you swap to 3rd to last hub and see if the same? not sure what bios also was reported some PCI problems with the speed maybe the same issue here


I'm on F31J, I could try third slot and see what happens.

Edit: I see F31o is up on Gigabytes site anyone tried that one?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Midian said:


> I'm on F31J, I could try third slot and see what happens.
> 
> Edit: I see F31o is up on Gigabytes site anyone tried that one?


yeah i got it but not happy as less NS on ram and jumps on speed


----------



## Midian

Switching to the third slot did nothing for the speed so it's either the drive itself or driver issues, I would say it's more likely to be driver related.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

i still think something in the bios, that you have less speed, can you swap both drive and see... well just if you want


----------



## Schnuppl

Yesterday I built a new xtreme with 5950x. Everything on stock.

I think I am also affected by this rebbot problem.








Replaced 3950X with 5950X = WHEA and reboots


Hello, Please vote on the pool only if your system is not stable with BIOS defaults, memory at 2133 Mhz without XMP, without any CPU or RAM overclocking, without PBO or any voltage tweaks and of course, if you do not have any issues with your Ryzen 5000 or your problem has been fixed. * you can...




www.overclock.net




After I imported F31o, it doesn't boot by itself at first. But I keep the USB noise. There is only a keyboard and mouse on the board. And both work. Does anyone know where the USB noise comes from?


----------



## Midian

Schnuppl said:


> Yesterday I built a new xtreme with 5950x. Everything on stock.
> 
> I think I am also affected by this rebbot problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced 3950X with 5950X = WHEA and reboots
> 
> 
> Hello, Please vote on the pool only if your system is not stable with BIOS defaults, memory at 2133 Mhz without XMP, without any CPU or RAM overclocking, without PBO or any voltage tweaks and of course, if you do not have any issues with your Ryzen 5000 or your problem has been fixed. * you can...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I imported F31o, it doesn't boot by itself at first. But I keep the USB noise. There is only a keyboard and mouse on the board. And both work. Does anyone know where the USB noise comes from?


This is a strange problem for sure I had one WHEA error but that was when I was on old windows install so far zero events knock on wood.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

swap the usb to red connectors?... and CSM in bios enable just to test, had also problem when more was connected with usb 1.1. so now noting on usb 1.1 (black ones)


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

and i also have usb3 gen on auto or what is was called. sometimes i have no keyboard comming up so i did play some times with different setup. I can tell nothing on white usb or on black... all on red and 1 blue


----------



## Schnuppl

csm is and was activated. I turned the mouse and keyboard to red. The tone remains. Even if I don't connect my mouse and keyboard at all, the sound remains. I mean, there is no USB device connected and I hear the USB sound all the time.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

ok, what did you connect to MB internal usb connectors... so from the case


 2 x USB 3.2 Gen 1 headers
 1 x USB 2.0/1.1 header


----------



## Schnuppl

Nothing internally, only mouse and keyboard externally. The sound remains even when the mouse and keyboard are removed. Then no USB port is in use.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

you use the internal sound and or other soundcard, i have internal sound deactivated


----------



## Schnuppl

I use the internal soundcaard. Driver for it is installed.

The USB noise is gone now (?) but the black USB ports no longer work.
Cinebench multi was just running. Errors were not displayed.
Can a chipset driver from amd help? I installed the one from Gigabyte.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

you need to install the 5000 series one then from gigabyte website


----------



## Schnuppl

Now the USB plugin sounds are back.🙄 Every two sec.
I installed the Chipsetdrivers from GB xtreme site.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

reinstall soundcard driver... first deinstall


----------



## Schnuppl

it doesn't seem to be a software problem. I just couldn't start the PC. No matter what i did. Cold and warm, cmos reset, 2. Bios, Ram out, everything unplugged. He always stopped in front of the BIOS with the cursor on the left. At some point he started again. Everything illogical.
I have no idea..


----------



## Nighthog

I'm thinking the voltages are all wrong for the 5000series cpu's on the beta BIOS versions.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Yeah a lot funny things like my jums on ram or other things... cant wait till new update for newer AGESA


----------



## vinz

X570-3900X-DE said:


> Yeah a lot funny things like my jums on ram or other things... cant wait till new update for newer AGESA


badly it seems the O version got the new AGESA D version "Update AMD AGESA ComboV2 1.1.0.0 D"

So the next is in January ...


----------



## ZAlien

Schnuppl said:


> it doesn't seem to be a software problem. I just couldn't start the PC. No matter what i did. Cold and warm, cmos reset, 2. Bios, Ram out, everything unplugged. He always stopped in front of the BIOS with the cursor on the left. At some point he started again. Everything illogical.
> I have no idea..


Have you tried:
Advanced CPU settings -> Global C-state control -> Disabled

this fixes a lot of USB instability, but I'm not sure if it also helps for the sound problems


----------



## lum-x

ZAlien said:


> Have you tried:
> Advanced CPU settings -> Global C-state control -> Disabled
> 
> this fixes a lot of USB instability, but I'm not sure if it also helps for the sound problems


I read somewhere that you should disable all power saving modes for USB 2 in Windwos using device manager, no need to disable anything in bios.


----------



## kazukun

PBO testing.
It's water-cooled, so I don't worry about heat issues.








(Gigabyte X570 AORUS Owners Thread)


At least with Matisse, this is the best way for me to tune PBO limits: Set very high limits for PPT/TDC/EDC (usually motherboard or max you can input) Run CB20 multicore with HWInfo open Take the max values eg. TDC = 70 Set the values in BIOS using the max values as a 70%-80% base eg. TDC...




www.overclock.net


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

kazukun said:


> PBO testing.
> It's water-cooled, so I don't worry about heat issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Gigabyte X570 AORUS Owners Thread)
> 
> 
> At least with Matisse, this is the best way for me to tune PBO limits: Set very high limits for PPT/TDC/EDC (usually motherboard or max you can input) Run CB20 multicore with HWInfo open Take the max values eg. TDC = 70 Set the values in BIOS using the max values as a 70%-80% base eg. TDC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net


nice work, did you do a C23 test as should be more accurate to test. So when i get my block for the 3090 i will check into this also, just wanted to get the heat out of the case first.


----------



## Midian

X570-3900X-DE said:


> i still think something in the bios, that you have less speed, can you swap both drive and see... well just if you want


I swapped the drives and the roles were reversed so clearly it's either a bios issue or a driver issue and reading today about people even missing drives it strongly points to Bios not being entirely mature.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

strange as first drive is faster even at the 2nd slot wow... so i just order a 2TB drive, so I will soon see it also.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

you could try with a PCI-E install in a slot instead of M2 to MB if you have one. I hope we get the next round for bios updates soon.


----------



## kazukun

X570-3900X-DE said:


> nice work, did you do a C23 test as should be more accurate to test. So when i get my block for the 3090 i will check into this also, just wanted to get the heat out of the case first.


Ich teste derzeit mit BIOS F31o.

5950X
X570 AORUS XTREME BIOS F31o
Ballistix MAX BLM2K16G40C18U4B 4x16GB (3800 IF1900 16-16-20-16-36 1T)

R23
Multi 30165pts 
Single 1660pts

PPT 300
TDC 230
EDC 230
PBO Scalar 10X
MaxCPU Boost 200
Curve Opt ALL Cores
ALL Core Curve Sign Negative
ALL Core Curve Magnitude 200


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

kazukun said:


> Ich teste derzeit mit BIOS F31o.
> 
> 5950X
> X570 AORUS XTREME BIOS F31o
> Ballistix MAX BLM2K16G40C18U4B 4x16GB (3800 IF1900 16-16-20-16-36 1T)
> 
> R23
> Multi 30165pts
> Single 1660pts
> 
> PPT 300
> TDC 230
> EDC 230
> PBO Scalar 10X
> MaxCPU Boost 200
> Curve Opt ALL Cores
> ALL Core Curve Sign Negative
> ALL Core Curve Magnitude 200
> View attachment 2468428


wow i had stock 5900X single 1637, multi 21903. a lot difference to my cpu


----------



## Midian

X570-3900X-DE said:


> strange as first drive is faster even at the 2nd slot wow... so i just order a 2TB drive, so I will soon see it also.


No it's the second and third slot that's slower for some reason the drives are just fine as long at they are in the first slot.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

sorry i did write it wrong, do you have pci-e on auto setting in bios?


----------



## Midian

X570-3900X-DE said:


> sorry i did write it wrong, do you have pci-e on auto setting in bios?


It was set to auto tried Gen4 but it didn't help.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Yeah so I think i get into the same problem, will get new Sabrent 2 TB Rocket plus version that is faster then my 1tb 980pro. So in 1.5-2 Weeks if the send it on time


----------



## Nighthog

Anyone of you having m.2 drives slow tested increasing the X570 chipset voltage?
The board uses 1000mv stock but I've seen cases where ~1050mv is usually better when there is weird behaviour in general.


----------



## Midian

Nighthog said:


> Anyone of you having m.2 drives slow tested increasing the X570 chipset voltage?
> The board uses 1000mv stock but I've seen cases where ~1050mv is usually better when there is weird behaviour in general.


I was actually thinking this today that one reason could very well be less power for the other two slots, not really comfortable at the moment to overclock (yeah I know the site name) but if it isn't resolved with a driver I will have to try it eventually.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Midian said:


> I was actually thinking this today that one reason could very well be less power for the other two slots, not really comfortable at the moment to overclock (yeah I know the site name) but if it isn't resolved with a driver I will have to try it eventually.


how did you upgrade the bios? did you upgrade incl. backup bios? just to ask..


----------



## Midian

X570-3900X-DE said:


> how did you upgrade the bios? did you upgrade incl. backup bios? just to ask..


The Q-Flash utility incl.backup bios just booted with usb-stick with bios on it, currently using F31J had only one WHEA crash but that was before I reinstalled windows since then no errors at all just the slow drive speed in secondary slot. Seeing how many others seem to have way more severe problems my problem isn't that bad.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

yeah I think it comes from updating bios incl backup bios same time. Just my experience, also told that here a few posts back. So I recommend you save your profile settings in the bios to USB drive. then downgrade bios (not with backup bios) to F30 reboot and upgrade to F31 bios again (not with backup bios) and load you settings. then try your speed and tell me if the same.

and all my problem came from this update bios with backup bios update at the same time....


----------



## Midian

X570-3900X-DE said:


> yeah I think it comes from updating bios incl backup bios same time. Just my experience, also told that here a few posts back. So I recommend you save your profile settings in the bios to USB drive. then downgrade bios (not with backup bios) to F30 reboot and upgrade to F31 bios again (not with backup bios) and load you settings. then try your speed and tell me if the same.
> 
> and all my problem came from this update bios with backup bios update at the same time....


So I should downgrade both primary and secondary bios to F30, then only upgrade primary to F31? Or is this just a problem with the actual act of upgrading both bios at the same time?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

well the problem is something goes bad with your upgrade both bios at the same time. so I want to make sure you erase 1 BIOS and update 1 BIOS with the new file not using the setting incl. backup bios.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

i did it with blocking the main bios with the dip switch on mainboard, but it should work also without. you just work with the bios that boots. so no Idea if main bios or backup, you can save the settings, shutdown and switch it on the dip switch bottom on the board so it boots main bios only. but safe your settings to USB files otherwise gone...


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

you can check 1-8 in the manual also...how to block the bios


----------



## Midian

Why not just upgrade both bios to a new one? This sounds a bit complicated I also had the choice to upgrade the secondary bios it didn't happen on it's own.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

well its not complicated if it will fix the issues. just try if you like up to you.


----------



## Midian

X570-3900X-DE said:


> well its not complicated if it will fix the issues. just try if you like up to you.


Yes but upgrading both bios to a new one should in theory create the exact same effect, also it's very doubtful that something wen't wrong with the update process usually computer simply won't boot then.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Well in theory .. i can proof i did fix all my issues i had 4 weeks ago... so try it or not. Just tried to help you and if you want to get off whea error you need to upgrade anyways. but it not a must to upgrade both bios at the same time...so i shut up


----------



## Midian

X570-3900X-DE said:


> Well in theory .. i can proof i did fix all my issues i had 4 weeks ago... so try it or not. Just tried to help you and if you want to get off whea error you need to upgrade anyways. but it not a must to upgrade both bios at the same time...so i shut up


You are right thanks for the help we will see, I don't have any Whea errors though this bios seems to work very well except the slow speed.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

so you test speed?


----------



## Midian

X570-3900X-DE said:


> so you test speed?


No I haven't downgraded I think I will just wait for a more stable release and upgrade again then we will see, have saved the F30 bios though just in case it gets removed from their site.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

ok its just not a lot work to see if this downgrade and upgrade would fix the issues for speed.


----------



## HiTach

Do we know the reason for EOL on this Xtreme x570 motherboard?

Too expensive to make? 
Too expensive to buy !! ?
Not enough benefits for customers over competition?
Chipset fans are quiet enough/not used much so no need for fanless?
Too many issues and returns?

I was planning to sell my 1.0 version online and replace with the 1.1 version with TB3 Titan ridge card compatibility and eat the difference, but now no new stock will be available?
Trying to decide if I made a very expensive mistake, or am lucky to have a super MB.


----------



## Midian

I find it a bit strange seeing Gigabyte went through the trouble of updating the graphic to say "For 16-core Ryzen 5950X" (X570 AORUS XTREME (rev. 1.0) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global). It's still sold here in Sweden though no one has it in stock.


----------



## Midian

X570-3900X-DE said:


> ok its just not a lot work to see if this downgrade and upgrade would fix the issues for speed.


Tried upgrading to F31o and problem was still there and I got a new surprising problem instead I couldn't save bios settings, wen't back to F31J and problem still persisted, did a bios reset and after a while I could save settings again.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Midian said:


> Tried upgrading to F31o and problem was still there and I got a new surprising problem instead I couldn't save bios settings, wen't back to F31J and problem still persisted, did a bios reset and after a while I could save settings again.


sorry but I told you it will work only on the bios the setting were saved to usb, if you could not save the setting you had a other bios loaded and then not possible to load setting from usb and save them to bios. profile of 31J will not work on 31O... only on 31J. I did try tell you but maybe its to hard to understand what i showed or explain.


----------



## Schnuppl

HiTach said:


> Do we know the reason for EOL on this Xtreme x570 motherboard?
> 
> Too expensive to make?
> Too expensive to buy !! ?
> Not enough benefits for customers over competition?
> Chipset fans are quiet enough/not used much so no need for fanless?
> Too many issues and returns?
> 
> I was planning to sell my 1.0 version online and replace with the 1.1 version with TB3 Titan ridge card compatibility and eat the difference, but now no new stock will be available?
> Trying to decide if I made a very expensive mistake, or am lucky to have a super MB.


In Germany it is available from time to time. I no longer believe that GB's statement is true. It was also included in an advertising campaign a few days ago. "buy the xtreme and get a steam voucher .."


----------



## Midian

X570-3900X-DE said:


> sorry but I told you it will work only on the bios the setting were saved to usb, if you could not save the setting you had a other bios loaded and then not possible to load setting from usb and save them to bios. profile of 31J will not work on 31O... only on 31J. I did try tell you but maybe its to hard to understand what i showed or explain.


What settings? I only have XMP and Optimized defaults loaded.


----------



## kazukun

BIOS F31








X570AORUSXTREME


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com


----------



## vinz

kazukun said:


> BIOS F31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X570AORUSXTREME
> 
> 
> MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> www.mediafire.com


thx testing


same as o boot max at 1866, but sata problem seems to fixed


----------



## vinz

kazukun said:


> BIOS F31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X570AORUSXTREME
> 
> 
> MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> www.mediafire.com


PBO settings with curve -200 doesnt' work on F31, doesn't want too windows. Doesn't find the good value, max i can put is -30.
0n "F31o" i could set -25 and -200 was working niceee


----------



## OCmember

Does F31 have AGESA 1180?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

OCmember said:


> Does F31 have AGESA 1180?


no still 1.1.1.0 D


----------



## OCmember

Still on bios F22 with my 3K chip. Anyone remember getting CAD Bus/Interconnect WHEA errors with this bios, or is my IF not stable at 1900 with CL14 3800 4x8 ?


----------



## Nighthog

OCmember said:


> Still on bios F22 with my 3K chip. Anyone remember getting CAD Bus/Interconnect WHEA errors with this bios, or is my IF not stable at 1900 with CL14 3800 4x8 ?


F20 series BIOS where really finicky on the Soc voltages, something basically broke in their implementation with the new AGESA for F20, took special new settings and tuning to try fix if anyone ever got it fixed.
F30 have been better there that this was back to the F10 series bios "user friendliness" without major issues.
I see the newest F31 as the best that has been for the 3000 series overall. Everything works as it should on my end on these versions for F31.
Worked like a charm on my 3800X and my 4650G PRO has no issues, all I'm lacking is some oversights on BIOS features on the 4000 Series.


----------



## OCmember

I think it's my vDDG CCD & IOD voltages.. i was running 1.0330v with a vSOC of 1.050. Going to raise them up a little to around 1.0400v and see if the WHEA occurs again.. 

So is F31 final yet? still seeing F31o


----------



## OCmember

F31 cannot handle 1:1 4x8 1900/3800 cl14, for me. Still on Matisse


----------



## Nighthog

OCmember said:


> F31 cannot handle 1:1 4x8 1900/3800 cl14, for me. Still on Matisse


Testing my old 4x8Gbit Rev.E. Renoir does 1:1 4200/2100 for the moment with my Renoir CPU.
There is issues but it might be subtimings training issues. At times it works, others is spews errors. 
Right now seem to be OK until I enter BIOS and change settings. It doesn't choose the "working" parameters at every boot.

But that was a issue even on my Matisse cpu with 4200/1900 tests in 4x8GB configuration also. 
I'm unsure what changes between the training tries but it hits "jackpot" now and then and works but then you go and change something and it keeps picking something that doesn't work.

I never had issues for 3800/1900 myself after tuning in my voltages. Only *F2x.. *bios versions had issues with the SoC voltage but it steadily got fixed untill back to normal in *F3x..*
They aren't doing much for the old cpu's, mostly working on the 5000series support on F30-F31..


----------



## OCmember

This whole training things baffles me. When did this start happening? I've only recently heard of it. As in a year or two ago. Does it have to do with Gear Down Mode or some other recent power savings feature? 

I'm back to 2x8 on my newer cl14 3800 kit with F31 and I have things almost dialed in for 1900/3800. I'm at 15,15,15,36,51 though. Never touched the secondary timings and oddly enough they are exactly the same as what I've been manually setting them too. I have gear down mode disabled, 1t, and SOC/OC enabled and i'm pulling between 64.4 - 65.4ns memory latency. That's without Processor idle disable @ disable idle. 

4x8 is such a pita. I didn't buy a 4x8 kit, I bought 2x8 on two separate occasions so if there's a possibility that they come from the factory working better when buying a full 4x8 kit then my scenario proves that theory.

Does the training thing only exploit bad timings or does it also reveal other resistance, voltage, or other issues? I had a 25 run TM5 pass yesterday, no issues, ran it again this morning and it cleared but y-cruncher had a WHEA error on iteration 1 (2nd time through) Trying an increase in CLDO VDDG volts


----------



## Nighthog

The training issue I've only noted running 4x8GB 4200->4266Mts on my Rev.E kit or running 4866+ with my 2x8Gb Rev.J kit on Matisse.
It's not seen normally, only on the edge of hardware capabilities these kits can do. 
Run a speed below and it's not a issue any more with random training, it's "edge" stable issues, not something you should normally encounter.

Also after a few variable changes I found what my stability issues where for 4200/2100 on my Renoir, had to tune RZQ & procODT better. Running fine now and can try increasing frequency if it will do more.


----------



## OCmember

Is there anything that fixes WHEA CPU Bus/Interconnect Errors? I keep stopping my tests when I see that show up in HWiNFO64


----------



## iraff1

OCmember said:


> F31 cannot handle 1:1 4x8 1900/3800 cl14, for me. Still on Matisse


Out of curiocity , is it more complex for the memory controller to handle 1:1 4x16 on 1900/3800 than 4x8 ?

I have 4x16 and i cannot get it to post past 1833FLCK, but with bios f31l it would post at 2000flck with whea errors tho, never played around with voltages. No other bios i have tested except F31l would post at anything above 1833flck.

5950x @ aorus xtreme rev 1.1


----------



## Huseyinbaykal

I have a 5950x in box and I want to buy xtreme 1.1 but is this board really a pain? Every one having problems? I am so afraid about this board now..


----------



## Nighthog

*F31* BIOS as earlier beta F31x BIOS has no working PBO functionality when using a Renoir cpu [*Ryzen 5 4650G PRO*]

AMD_CBS -> XFR settings having *PBO enabled*, *10x scalar* = same score/result as PBO = disabled/AUTO.
Manual PPT, TDC & EDC settings can't increase standard CPU specific limits. Meaning my 4650G has a *88W PPT,* *65A TDC*, *95A EDC* limits no matter what I increase my limits to with PBO, they don't have effect going above stock limits. You can only use them to limit them below stock limits. [*using a water cooling custom loop this is ridiculous*]

AMD_OVERCLOCKING -> Precision Boost Overdrive settings menu is missing with all it's PBO settings altogether. (no +200 setting, no temperature limit control, no motherboard limits available)

VDDG voltage control is not available.
LN2 mode is not available. (has some use when using Mattise, Ryzen 3000)

The missing & non working PBO settings cripples OC severely.
*CCX/CCD OC* is missing.

APU STAPM (smart shift) can't increase their limits beyond stock limits either. (you can only decrease performance, not increase boost limits. [AUTO] is as good as it gets, can't increase limits )

Maximum voltage seems to be *1.450V* in PB/PBO, seems to work though unsure if that's the normal behaviour for Renoir.


----------



## iraff1

kazukun said:


> BIOS F31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X570AORUSXTREME
> 
> 
> MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> www.mediafire.com


Main difference i see out of the box is that the cpu (5950x) only boosts to 5000ghz now rather then 5050 ghz on f30, i have no stability issues on f30 so this is a down grade.


----------



## DenneSyd

Hello!

I have a major problem. I’ve been using my xtreme with the 5950x for 3 days without issues. Today, out of the blue, it just turned off in an instant. When starting the computer again it randomly turn of in the span of directly pushing the power button, to sometimes go into the OS. I had 31o before, then downgraded to F30, but still no luck. Ni overclocking Done to 5950x. Does anyone have any idea what the problem can be? The ram i’m using is F4-3600C16D-32GTZN in xmp profile!

Cheers,
Denne


----------



## kazukun

iraff1 said:


> Main difference i see out of the box is that the cpu (5950x) only boosts to 5000ghz now rather then 5050 ghz on f30, i have no stability issues on f30 so this is a down grade.


F31 tested.
The default state goes up to 5050MHz.


----------



## Schnuppl

DenneSyd said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have a major problem. I’ve been using my xtreme with the 5950x for 3 days without issues. Today, out of the blue, it just turned off in an instant. When starting the computer again it randomly turn of in the span of directly pushing the power button, to sometimes go into the OS. I had 31o before, then downgraded to F30, but still no luck. Ni overclocking Done to 5950x. Does anyone have any idea what the problem can be? The ram i’m using is F4-3600C16D-32GTZN in xmp profile!
> 
> Cheers,
> Denne


Even if you haven't switched from the 3950x to the 5950x, take a look at that. You're not alone.









Replaced 3950X with 5950X = WHEA and reboots


Hello, Please vote on the pool only if your system is not stable with BIOS defaults, memory at 2133 Mhz without XMP, without any CPU or RAM overclocking, without PBO or any voltage tweaks and of course, if you do not have any issues with your Ryzen 5000 or your problem has been fixed. * you can...




www.overclock.net


----------



## iraff1

kazukun said:


> F31 tested.
> The default state goes up to 5050MHz.
> View attachment 2469354


Interesting, my 5950x does not boost to 5050 on f31 only topping out at 5000 exactly, on f30 however (just downgraded) it boosts to 5050 max


----------



## DenneSyd

Schnuppl said:


> Even if you haven't switched from the 3950x to the 5950x, take a look at that. You're not alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced 3950X with 5950X = WHEA and reboots
> 
> 
> Hello, Please vote on the pool only if your system is not stable with BIOS defaults, memory at 2133 Mhz without XMP, without any CPU or RAM overclocking, without PBO or any voltage tweaks and of course, if you do not have any issues with your Ryzen 5000 or your problem has been fixed. * you can...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net


Thank you for the link. I’m realt bummed right now. Should I return 5950x or wait for BIOS-update?


----------



## vinz

No problem here too


----------



## iraff1

you guys have any ideas how i can approach 1900flck? to my surprise when i built the machine i went into bios and booted instantly on 4000/200flck but with bios f31l , since then no other bios has worked at even 1900flck, the f31l bios was removed and replaced by another number so i have not been able to go back and test it again.

what voltages should i be tweaking/increasing to post at 1900flck? should i be considering my self "lucky" that i can run 3600/1800flck with my 4x16gb memories? (i hear its hard to get 4x16gb to work good at high speeds?


----------



## Nighthog

iraff1 said:


> you guys have any ideas how i can approach 1900flck? to my surprise when i built the machine i went into bios and booted instantly on 4000/200flck but with bios f31l , since then no other bios has worked at even 1900flck, the f31l bios was removed and replaced by another number so i have not been able to go back and test it again.
> 
> what voltages should i be tweaking/increasing to post at 1900flck? should i be considering my self "lucky" that i can run 3600/1800flck with my 4x16gb memories? (i hear its hard to get 4x16gb to work good at high speeds?


Rename the file to* .F31l* and you can test again, I have several beta bios saved that have been available for the X570 XTREME.


----------



## ZAlien

iraff1 said:


> Out of curiocity , is it more complex for the memory controller to handle 1:1 4x16 on 1900/3800 than 4x8 ?
> 
> I have 4x16 and i cannot get it to post past 1833FLCK, but with bios f31l it would post at 2000flck with whea errors tho, never played around with voltages. No other bios i have tested except F31l would post at anything above 1833flck.
> 
> 5950x @ aorus xtreme rev 1.1


In general the more RAM the more memory controller is stressed. 4x8GB DDR4 are 4 single rank memory modules, meaning you will be operating in dual rank per memory channel on AM4. 4x16GB (in most cases*) will be dual rank memory modules, meaning you will be operating in quad rank per memory channel on AM4. Triple rank and quad rank are known to have meaningful impact on the frequencies you can run stable. How much? that depends on exact HW and silicon lottery for the CPU. 1.1 and 1.2 mobo revisions from Gigabyte in general have different memory trace layout on PCB (and added trace shielding) than rev 1.0 and in theory (and according to QVL) can run higher frequencies.

4x16 on 1900/3800 with quad rank I would consider it very very lucky.
* some new kits have 16GB single rank modules, but those are not Samsung B-die meaning they can't run low timings and are better to be avoided if it can be helped.


----------



## Nighthog

Even a rev 1.0 board can do 4x8GB @ 4200/1900 for a 3800x, And Renoir 4650G does it with 4200/2100 in 4x8GB, single rank modules. though requires a little effort to get it to work properly. 
More than that 4x8 is kinda impossible with the kits I have.

2x8 is kinda easy to do, more the memory kits than the cpu/mobo being a limit. If you have a CPU that does higher FCLK. (Renoir)

2x16GB single rank. The kit I have refuses to do more than around 4200Mhz because of the 16Gbit rev.E gets a voltage ceiling that gets lower the higher frequency you run on them.
More frequency = lower voltage allowed. So around 4200Mhz reaches the limit where the maximum voltage allowed gets too low to work. You want to stay around 4000Mhz for versatility with voltage for the speed. 4200Mhz maximum is 1.450V. If you go above 4200 it gets below 1.400V into the 1.350V range allowed and it keeps going down but at that point you no longer have enough voltage for the speeds.
Found no solution to try mitigate the issue.


----------



## ZAlien

Sounds like yours rev E are very temperature sensitive on higher frequency. Have you tried with a fan?


----------



## D347hkid

They’re full on aluminium heat sinks, there’s thermal pads prejnstalled under each and every one of them. Enjoy. 


dkuster said:


> *M.2 slot covers...*
> 
> I have an X570 Xtreme on backorder!
> 
> Question on the M.2 slots for those who already have this board. Are the M.2 slot covers just decorative, or are they functional heat sinks?
> 
> Are you supposed to put them back in place after installing the M.2 SSD drive or do you leave them off?
> 
> Do they make contact with the SSD? What do you do if the SSD already has an attached heat sink? Do you have to remove it, or do you leave the cover off?


----------



## D347hkid

And yes, remove any heat sinks that will come with drive, these will suffice 



D347hkid said:


> They’re full on aluminium heat sinks, there’s thermal pads prejnstalled under each and every one of them. Enjoy.


----------



## D347hkid

I also run 5950, tried both bioses f30o and f30, in both instances the system struggles to post, it takes many minutes to do so, and it won’t let me instal nvidia driver for rtx3080, causing error 43, I’m running trident royal 4000mhz cl17 2x16 kit for which xmp profile isn’t working. Windows takes ages to boot but then works smoothly but again error code 43. I’m running 1500i psu from Corsair. Everything brand new. I’m clueless. 


Schnuppl said:


> Even if you haven't switched from the 3950x to the 5950x, take a look at that. You're not alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced 3950X with 5950X = WHEA and reboots
> 
> 
> Hello, Please vote on the pool only if your system is not stable with BIOS defaults, memory at 2133 Mhz without XMP, without any CPU or RAM overclocking, without PBO or any voltage tweaks and of course, if you do not have any issues with your Ryzen 5000 or your problem has been fixed. * you can...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net


----------



## Nighthog

ZAlien said:


> Sounds like yours rev E are very temperature sensitive on higher frequency. Have you tried with a fan?


Nope, 16gbit Rev.E, these are not 8Gbit Rev.E that everyone knows and talks about. 
I have both 4x8Gbit Rev.E & 2x16Gbit Rev.E ... All single rank, single sided. 

It's just that the 16Gbit Die are bad, real bad to be said. You want the 16Gbit Rev.B Micron, not the rev.E. I bought a single rank 16Gbit kit thinking I would be getting Micron 16Gbit Rev.B, but it was not so. Was some new "experimental" production run of "bad" 16Gbit rev.E. Horrible in comparison to what the Rev.B kits can do.
These just crap out completely when you increase frequency and the timings aren't that good to begin with. 
Behaves pretty similar to the older 8Gbit Rev.E but it's not a temperature issue. These run cold even on high voltages if you keep the frequency low. But there is no benefit to run high voltages on these kits.
Should work as a cheap mainstream 16Gbit kit but it's not for OC or enthusiasts. Many will be disappointed with these kits.


----------



## D347hkid13

Sabrent Rocket
And 
PrimoCache

all the way



dkuster said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> I'm considering getting one of the new aorus PCIe 4.0 M.2 SSDs. They come with an already-attached finned copper heatsink. (Maybe all PCIe 4.0 drives will ?)
> 
> It's not clear what the best way to install it on the x570 Xtreme would be...


----------



## vinz

D347hkid13 said:


> Sabrent Rocket
> And
> PrimoCache
> 
> all the way


----------



## iraff1

Nighthog said:


> Nope, 16gbit Rev.E, these are not 8Gbit Rev.E that everyone knows and talks about.
> I have both 4x8Gbit Rev.E & 2x16Gbit Rev.E ... All single rank, single sided.
> 
> It's just that the 16Gbit Die are bad, real bad to be said. You want the 16Gbit Rev.B Micron, not the rev.E. I bought a single rank 16Gbit kit thinking I would be getting Micron 16Gbit Rev.B, but it was not so. Was some new "experimental" production run of "bad" 16Gbit rev.E. Horrible in comparison to what the Rev.B kits can do.
> These just crap out completely when you increase frequency and the timings aren't that good to begin with.
> Behaves pretty similar to the older 8Gbit Rev.E but it's not a temperature issue. These run cold even on high voltages if you keep the frequency low. But there is no benefit to run high voltages on these kits.
> Should work as a cheap mainstream 16Gbit kit but it's not for OC or enthusiasts. Many will be disappointed with these kits.


Can you please help me identify my kits to what they are? Its a damn jungle for someone that isn't that involved.

I have 4x16gb Crucial 4000CL18 memories, they identify as single rank in cpu-z, the serialnumber on the kits are: BLM2K16G40C18U4B , sold as 2x16gb kits. How can i find out if there are REV B or REV E? Cheers.


----------



## kazukun

X570 AORUS Xtreme-F31p
AGESA1.1.0.0😇


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

kazukun said:


> X570 AORUS Xtreme-F31p
> AGESA1.1.0.0😇
> View attachment 2469949


yeah so will test again


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Midian said:


> So I seem to be having this issue were the NVMe drive connected to the processors Pcie 4.0 lanes perform as it should more or less but the secondary drive connected to the chipset lanes have decreased speed especially the write speed, is this to be expected? I don't recall ever reading anywhere that just one slot was full speed. I could see that at least the secondary drive that's placed in the second slot under the big heatsink reached up to 60 degrees, but during most of the run it was around 50 degrees or so just like the first drive so I don't think there is any thermal throttling going on here. On both drives it seems the RND4K write values are a bit low as well.
> 
> C: drive connected to CPU:
> View attachment 2468231
> 
> D: drive connected to chipset:
> View attachment 2468232


I can confirm the drop on 2nd slot also, did install the 980 pro to 2nd slot and lost 400MB on read and 50% on write... Did a quick test as i did install the new Sabrent 2TB Rocket 4 Plus NVMe 4.0 Gen4 PCIe M.2 Drive, i can test more on the Weekend, but is faster then the 980Pro. So I will install Windows on the new unit.


----------



## Nighthog

iraff1 said:


> Can you please help me identify my kits to what they are? Its a damn jungle for someone that isn't that involved.
> 
> I have 4x16gb Crucial 4000CL18 memories, they identify as single rank in cpu-z, the serialnumber on the kits are: BLM2K16G40C18U4B , sold as 2x16gb kits. How can i find out if there are REV B or REV E? Cheers.


Ballistix MAX? Those most likely should be Micron 16Gbit Rev.B. The good stuff. I've not heard anyone say they come with anything else.
Besides Micron 16Gbit Rev.E can't do that timings @ that speed at all. So you can be certain you will not be getting crap 16Gbit rev.E.
They sell the 16Gbit Rev.E in cheap 18-22-22-22 bin kits.

Just use *Taiphoon Burner* to read your memory sticks to find out full specification.


----------



## d0mini

kazukun said:


> X570 AORUS Xtreme-F31p
> AGESA1.1.0.0😇


The current BIOS F31o also has this AGESA - it doesn't seem to be any different unless this is a newer minor revision or something...?


----------



## d0mini

GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums


Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...




www.tweaktownforum.com





Looks like another beta BIOS. Am working or I'd try it. Hate how they give 0 info on what's changed 🤷‍♂️


----------



## kazukun

X570 AORUS Xtreme - F31q


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

wow.. so 31P was not good hahaha, well I am not sure what to say.


----------



## vinz

kazukun said:


> X570 AORUS Xtreme - F31q


Thanks man enjoying to test always bneta!


----------



## vinz

d0mini said:


> GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums
> 
> 
> Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tweaktownforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like another beta BIOS. Am working or I'd try it. Hate how they give 0 info on what's changed 🤷‍♂️


The changelog are often to official website, search yourself, i'm happy they link me beta bios in exclusif !

EDIT: No improvement on FCKL for me, blocked to 1866 with 4 stick GSKILL.
More stable via Oc Precision and -200. Didn't have to increase voltage CPU, no more crash with that OC. Perfect!

Nice to see lot of beta bios and support from Gigabyte.
I just hope to reach the 1900/1966 CL14 one day like @*kazukun*, but i'm very happy with this MOBO.


----------



## UltimateBuild

Question. Just finished my build (Xtreme x570 MB, 9-5950x, 128Gb GSkill and Radeon 6900 XT. During first startup it ends with 02 in the hex display on the board. Took my processor out to check for bend pins but all OK. Any experience with this situation ??


----------



## Midian

X570-3900X-DE said:


> I can confirm the drop on 2nd slot also, did install the 980 pro to 2nd slot and lost 400MB on read and 50% on write... Did a quick test as i did install the new Sabrent 2TB Rocket 4 Plus NVMe 4.0 Gen4 PCIe M.2 Drive, i can test more on the Weekend, but is faster then the 980Pro. So I will install Windows on the new unit.


That's good to hear in a way then it's likely a Bios issue and not a hardware error with the slots, then again this far into the Bios revisions one would think this shouldn't happen. I guess I should be happy since I have had zero WHEA errors since windows reinstall a few weeks back.


----------



## OCmember

@UltimateBuild It might be the CPU. Lots of people are reporting issues like you described. Some people think it's the bios, while others are having luck RMA'ing the CPU and getting a new CPU. At this point, no one knows for sure.

Check out this thread:








Replaced 3950X with 5950X = WHEA and reboots


Hello, Please vote on the pool only if your system is not stable with BIOS defaults, memory at 2133 Mhz without XMP, without any CPU or RAM overclocking, without PBO or any voltage tweaks and of course, if you do not have any issues with your Ryzen 5000 or your problem has been fixed. * you can...




www.overclock.net


----------



## qiller

Hey everyone,

got a problem with my X570 Aorus Xtreme Rev1.0. With 2 different RTX3090-Cards (NVidia RTX3090FE + PNY RTX3090) and 2 different CPUs (3950X + 5950X) i cannot run these combinations with auto bios default settings reliably in the first PCIeX16-Slot. Tried many bios-versions (F30-F31 with some betas). Problems are as following (with both cards und both cpus):

-extreme long boot, sometimes no boot possible
-debug code stays very long @ "07"
-if I am able to get into UEFI-settings, screen-display is extremly slow, like slow-motion when switching between menu screens (it is not the usual UEFI/CSM-Lag I am aware off)
-if I am able to get into windows, using it is terribly slow with a lot of latency, like if you haven't installed your graphics-card driver, in Superposition I only get 15fps or so, after a while BSODs appeared pointing to internal video display issues.

What is working without any problems:
-put RTX3090 cards in second PCIeX16-Slot (only with 8 active lanes)
-put GTX1660S in first PCIeX16-Slot

What is working as work-around:
-in UEFI under Settings/Miscellaneous/PCIEX16 Slot Configuration: put Auto-Setting to "Gen3".

I am not using a riser cable. I even tried different monitors on different connections (hdmi+dp) and tried to manually raise VSoc to 1.1V (@default it's 1.0V). Except work-around nothing helps. I will do one last test with a second graphics-card in the second PCIeX16-Slot additionally to the installed RTX3090 in the first PCIeX16-Slot, so the 16 lanes dedicated to the first PCIeX16-Slot are shared into a 8+8 configuration. This is only for testing cause 8 lanes gen4 are the same speed as 16 lanes with gen3.

For me it looks like a hardware problem on the first PCIx16-Slot not working reliably with PCIe Gen4. But i want to collect some other opinions about that. Or perhaps, someone has another great idea that i could try.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

wow my 3090 runs fine strange...


----------



## Nighthog

07 code usually means FCLK, not enough voltage for the speed it's trying or generally unstable if not a voltage issue.


----------



## OCmember

@qiller Is your PSU adequate?


----------



## qiller

Sure, bequiet DP12 750W in single-rail mode. Everything works in gen3-mode or in second PCIeX16-Slot. No reboots or shutdowns. But if you are pointing to my test with 2 graphics-cards installed, you could be right, if gpus are on full-load. But this is not what i want to test, only UEFI and Windows desktop behavior.

@FCLK: I think with everything on defaults (1066MHz IF-clock is set), there shouldn't be a slow boot with 07 code. Sometimes it stands for almost 1minute and then it goes on, but extremely slow. This couldn't be a normal behavior.


----------



## OCmember

@qiller Last I remember having a slow boot like that something was unstable with the memory/IF

A higher watt PSU would help, in the future. Consider one.


----------



## vinz

qiller said:


> Sure, bequiet DP12 750W in single-rail mode. Everything works in gen3-mode or in second PCIeX16-Slot. No reboots or shutdowns. But if you are pointing to my test with 2 graphics-cards installed, you could be right, if gpus are on full-load. But this is not what i want to test, only UEFI and Windows desktop behavior.
> 
> @FCLK: I think with everything on defaults (1066MHz IF-clock is set), there shouldn't be a slow boot with 07 code. Sometimes it stands for almost 1minute and then it goes on, but extremely slow. This couldn't be a normal behavior.



The "07" error state is related to too high FCLK. like me: 1866 = NICE / 1900 = 07.

Did you tired to manualy force all your pci-e to Gen4 even if you have Gen3 installed ?

Did you tried to disable SAM in misc settings too ?


I'm using the 6800XT in first slot without any problem in 16X/Gen4.

Did you have NVMe drive + SATA drive ?
































Best regards,


----------



## qiller

Forcing gen4 leads to the same problem. Tried deactivating 4GDecoding/SAM/BAR on F31, did not help. On F30 it was on auto/not present?. NVMe drives were disconnected, only 1 Sata drive with test-windows. Tried completely without any drive and still the same problems in UEFI. Very rare i can navigate through UEFI just fine. But this holds only for 1 boot, after reboot the same story again. Booting into windows takes ages sometimes.

Finished testing with a second card installed. With lane-sharing active, the RTX3090 is running without any problems in first PCIeX16-Slot with gen4/auto and only 8 active lanes.

with forced gen3:








auto-settings:








Render-test in gpuz is running fine without any stuttering or low-fps, like it does when the RTX3090 is alone in first PCIeX16-Slot and running in gen4-mode.

Edit: 2 fotos from PCIe Slots













I think you can see on first image, that the second slot is electrically only x8, but mechanically x16. First slot is fully x16.

Edit2: This is the bluescreen, which appears, when i try to stay longer in windows with PCIe-x16-gen4 active








Edit3: So conclusion of all the testing

x16-gen4: not working/unstable
x8-gen4: working fine
x16-gen3: working fine


----------



## vinz

qiller said:


> Forcing gen4 leads to the same problem. Tried deactivating 4GDecoding/SAM/BAR on F31, did not help. On F30 it was on auto/not present?. NVMe drives were disconnected, only 1 Sata drive with test-windows. Tried completely without any drive and still the same problems in UEFI. Very rare i can navigate through UEFI just fine. But this holds only for 1 boot, after reboot the same story again. Booting into windows takes ages sometimes.
> 
> Finished testing with a second card installed. With lane-sharing active, the RTX3090 is running without any problems in first PCIeX16-Slot with gen4/auto and only 8 active lanes.
> 
> with forced gen3:
> View attachment 2470197
> 
> 
> auto-settings:
> View attachment 2470198
> 
> 
> Render-test in gpuz is running fine without any stuttering or low-fps, like it does when the RTX3090 is alone in first PCIeX16-Slot and running in gen4-mode.
> 
> Edit: 2 fotos from PCIe Slots
> View attachment 2470200
> View attachment 2470201
> 
> I think you can see on first image, that the second slot is electrically only x8, but mechanically x16. First slot is fully x16.
> 
> Edit2: This is the bluescreen, which appears, when i try to stay longer in windows with PCIe-x16-gen4 active
> View attachment 2470219


If you have 2 different 3090 having same problem, as a lots of ppl is using this configuration without problem, it could be a problem with the MOBO ? > RMA ? 
EDIT: The fact that in auto the X8 is selected reveal something bad ?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

@Quiller

really sad to hear, I have 3 x NVMe installed and the 3090 also with a soundcard in the lower slot, also have OC on the ram as you know. I still see full 4.0 on the test and have no issue at all. Send you an PM.


----------



## Nighthog

Tried to remount the CPU? Maybe the pins aren't connecting properly and it's affecting the 16x slot somehow? 

It's either a bad board or a bad cpu if you can't get it to fix itself with a little voltage tuning in BIOS.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

I think PSU is not making the power needed for all that is in the system.


----------



## qiller

Nighthog said:


> Tried to remount the CPU? Maybe the pins aren't connecting properly and it's affecting the 16x slot somehow?
> 
> It's either a bad board or a bad cpu if you can't get it to fix itself with a little voltage tuning in BIOS.


You are right, it is indeed either one:


qiller said:


> With 2 different RTX3090-Cards (NVidia RTX3090FE + PNY RTX3090) and *2 different CPUs (3950X + 5950X)* i cannot run these combinations with auto bios default settings reliably in the first PCIeX16-Slot.


If you change the cpu, you have to remount it. And both cpus got the same problem? I don't think so.

I ordered a cheap B550 Mainboard to narrow the problem. I think it's a quality issue with my mainboard regarding pcie-gen4 on the first pciex16-slot (or the connections that leads pcie-lanes to the cpu-socket).


----------



## Gosherm

I'm currently looking at AIOs for my new build, and I'm wondering if anyone here is running the Arctic Liquid Freezer II on their Xtreme, and if any modifications were necessary to make it fit. From the best I can tell with the motherboard and a ruler in front of me with only the general dimensions of the block/pump to go on, I can't tell if it will be just shy of hitting the m.2 heating and the chipset -> VRM heatpipe or if it will run into one or both of them.

Has anyone been able to fit it? If so, do you mind posting a picture or two of it seated?

TIA!


----------



## OCmember

@qiller I hope you saved the invoice or receipt. I would register the board with Gigabyte if you already haven't and prepare for an RMA, just in case.


----------



## vinz

qiller said:


> You are right, it is indeed either one:
> 
> If you change the cpu, you have to remount it. And both cpus got the same problem? I don't think so.
> 
> I ordered a cheap B550 Mainboard to narrow the problem. I think it's a quality issue with my mainboard regarding pcie-gen4 on the first pciex16-slot (or the connections that leads pcie-lanes to the cpu-socket).


I think too your pci lanes are defective on the gigabyte, bad luck !


----------



## kazukun

The 6900XT is being installed and serviced for water cooling.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

kazukun said:


> The 6900XT is being installed and serviced for water cooling.
> View attachment 2470404


Nice, I still wait for my block to finish the 3090


----------



## vinz

kazukun said:


> The 6900XT is being installed and serviced for water cooling.
> View attachment 2470404


WAW WAW WAW


----------



## vinz

kazukun said:


> The 6900XT is being installed and serviced for water cooling.
> View attachment 2470404


What is your feedback with 6900XT watercooled ?

This is the max i can do with my 6800XT saphhire stock:


----------



## kazukun

vinz said:


> What is your feedback with 6900XT watercooled ?
> 
> This is the max i can do with my 6800XT saphhire stock:
> View attachment 2470456
> View attachment 2470457


To make it look better.


----------



## OCmember

I've got a strange issue. I've got 3 mice, and 2 of them, upon reboot, set off the device connected chime upon restart. It doesn't happen from a cold boot, though. Only happens on this Xtreme board. I've tested on my old X58 rig and it does not happen. I get a silent reboot, no device connected chime. Like it should be. I've tried different USB ports on the Xtreme and I get the same device connected chime.

EDIT: the devices in question are a Logitech G502 Hero, and a Glorious Model D.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

OCmember said:


> I've got a strange issue. I've got 3 mice, and 2 of them, upon reboot, set off the device connected chime upon restart. It doesn't happen from a cold boot, though. Only happens on this Xtreme board. I've tested on my old X58 rig and it does not happen. I get a silent reboot, no device connected chime. Like it should be. I've tried different USB ports on the Xtreme and I get the same device connected chime.
> 
> EDIT: the devices in question are a Logitech G502 Hero, and a Glorious Model D.


Did you upgrade your Bios lately or still on the old F? I would upgrade the bios without the setting Backupbios also. Made a lot problems for me.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

the Info that was posted on the Beta Bios forums, that I think some like to know.

Updated BIOS posted above...

BIOS includes Cezanne bootup and it fixes random shut downs.
Btw,
for all BIOS's relased Dec 18

Some more info...

-AMD has *suggested* Gigabyte not to release any BIOS with Agesa 1.1.8.0, so they didn't.
-Asus released 1.1.8.0 only for 400 series and it only boots up with Vermeer CPUs.
-Also, the PBO 2 on 1.1.8.0 is very early beta. AMD will officially release PBO 2 with 1.1.9.0 Agesa.
-GB will get 1.1.9.0 code this week and arround 2 weeks time might have be ready.


----------



## Nighthog

*F31q* allows a more versatile range on the main timings to before, useful on high frequency tests with not so good memory modules.

Before the tRCDRD/tRCDWR tRP was limited to *8-27 *values, now it's *8-63 *allowed.
Not seen other changes for myself.
Missing features are still missing when using *Renoir*.

I'm happy about this extra range increase, was a feature request!

*EDIT: There is something wrong with F31q... Can't get Memory stable above 3800/1900 it seems. (was working fine 4266/2133 4x8GB on F31)*
EDIT2: Forgot a setting, GDM:disabled was running.
*EDIT3:* ProcODT value requirement changed it seems, needs higher values to boot at higher frequency now.
*EDIT4:* ProcODT changed from 32-40 Ohm to 43.6-53.3 Ohm... but still isn't enough, reboots in windows with load thus far in higher frequency now.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Midian said:


> That's good to hear in a way then it's likely a Bios issue and not a hardware error with the slots, then again this far into the Bios revisions one would think this shouldn't happen. I guess I should be happy since I have had zero WHEA errors since windows reinstall a few weeks back.


F31Q gave me some speed back on 2n slot about 1600mb more in write test..


----------



## Midian

X570-3900X-DE said:


> F31Q gave me some speed back on 2n slot about 1600mb more in write test..


Really? Damn must try this now. :O


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Yeah... i just update it today and did a test was shocked... on 2nd slot 3896 mb on write, read was 6567 or so about a little less. So looks not that bad...for write it realy jumpt a lot


----------



## qiller

Hm, I'm not alone with my problem. This guy here has the exact same problem like me with a X570 Aorus Master and a RTX 3080. Meanwhile GB answered to my ticket: Flash F31q . Did it and with no surprise, it didn't help.


----------



## kazukun

It was completed successfully.


----------



## iraff1

kazukun said:


> It was completed successfully.
> View attachment 2470728


Whats the EVGA thing at the bottom? if its a soundcard, may i ask why? The soundcard on the aorus xtreme seems to be really awesome, and i had a lot of sound cards in my day, zero static noise from power going through the board is really rare from motherboard soundcards but the aorus one delivers!


----------



## vinz

kazukun said:


> It was completed successfully.
> View attachment 2470728


****ing nice build !

I'll set a EWKB watercooling custom soon too  and try the 3090


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

vinz said:


> ****ing nice build !
> 
> I'll set a EWKB watercooling custom soon too  and try the 3090


but you have a 6800xt? so new build?. I still wait on my blocks for the Strix 3090. But I did order Aquacomputer, as i got all from them and want to have all info in the Software


----------



## vinz

X570-3900X-DE said:


> but you have a 6800xt? so new build?. I still wait on my blocks for the Strix 3090. But I did order Aquacomputer, as i got all from them and want to have all info in the Software


Yep that's totaly a new build i make. But i don't like so much the amd radeon. The 6800XT is really fast with non raytracing games, but i think we want raytracing. So i have no other choice to buy the 3090 with watercooling (though to take the EVGA FT3W Ultra Hybrid 240 AIO). Then slide to the nextgen 5nm in 2021 of NVIDIA and ewkb it. I doesn't see/use a 30XX series cards, but for raytracing nvidia get better it seems right ?

Apparently msi get out already AGESA 1.9.0.0 for X570, Gigabyte, where you are ?? 

EDIT: Furthermore SAM is available for MSI 30XX series already, so i'm really hurry to see the first benchmark of 3090/SAM ON vs AMD SAM


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Yeah as i play in 3440x1440 the 3090 is more performant then AMD, so i am happy i did get 3090 after i had a 3080 first. Also SAM with 24GB would be cool to see, so SAM in the BIOS but not working so far. Well we see when Nvidia will open it and how good it will be. Yeah for 1.1.1.9 in 2 week i think beta will start but maybe faster. Just I am not a fan of AIO Water cooling, so i am still on air with GPU and will add block ASAP i get it. I have a lot cooling ready .


----------



## Eulerian

Any tips for safely removing the heatsink armor thermal pads? (want to replace with the Alphacool Eisschicht Thermal Pad 17W/mk's to see how performance changes)


----------



## Deepcuts

Eulerian said:


> Any tips for safely removing the heatsink armor thermal pads? (want to replace with the Alphacool Eisschicht Thermal Pad 17W/mk's to see how performance changes)


Wanted to do the same.
But the temps, at least on my board, are very decent.
VRM never goes above 50. Chipset never above 45.
I only changed the SSD pad with a 14W/mk one from Alphacool. Big difference from stock.


----------



## OCmember

Do you guys use the AMD Chipset drivers or the Chipset drivers supplied by Gigabyte for our board? I've been using the ones off the AMD page.


----------



## vinz

OCmember said:


> Do you guys use the AMD Chipset drivers or the Chipset drivers supplied by Gigabyte for our board? I've been using the ones off the AMD page.


I use the one from AMD (2.10.13.408) vs Gigabyte older (2‎.09.28.509)


----------



## kazukun

*Amd Chips Ryzen (3XX/4XX/5XX/TRX40) drivers Version 2.11.26.106 WHQL





Amd Chips Ryzen (3XX/4XX/5XX/TRX40) drivers Version 2.11.26.106 WHQL


Windows 7/10




www.station-drivers.com




*


----------



## OCmember

Is it possible to get the tRRDS setting to a lower default? Mine doesn't go below 4 and the Calculator sometimes suggests 2


----------



## vinz

kazukun said:


> *Amd Chips Ryzen (3XX/4XX/5XX/TRX40) drivers Version 2.11.26.106 WHQL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amd Chips Ryzen (3XX/4XX/5XX/TRX40) drivers Version 2.11.26.106 WHQL
> 
> 
> Windows 7/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.station-drivers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ok thx i installed it. Doesn't find any changelog on it.


----------



## DeeViens

Hi.
How to read ssd temps?
I have two 970 EVO Plus 2TB in RAID 1
And one 970 EVO 1TB

looked in BIOS could not find s.m.a.r.t. option


----------



## vinz

DeeViens said:


> Hi.
> How to read ssd temps?
> I have two 970 EVO Plus 2TB in RAID 1
> And one 970 EVO 1TB
> 
> looked in BIOS could not find s.m.a.r.t. option
> 
> View attachment 2471313
> 
> 
> View attachment 2471315
> 
> View attachment 2471316


----------



## D-EJ915

Generally raid hides the individual devices and just shows the raid device itself. Perhaps you can see them with magician but usually this not the case when using raid in the past. I've never tried using AMD SSD raid though but with Intel this is how it works.

That being said anybody had good FCLK OC on the new 1.1.0.0 D BIOSes? I was able to use my 5950X with 2000 FCLK before on my MSI Godlike but not with the F31Q bios. I was able to download older 1.1.0.0 C patch F31L BIOS off station drivers and it seems to work fine with 2000.


----------



## Eulerian

Deepcuts said:


> Wanted to do the same.
> But the temps, at least on my board, are very decent.
> VRM never goes above 50. Chipset never above 45.
> I only changed the SSD pad with a 14W/mk one from Alphacool. Big difference from stock.


@Deepcuts

I replaced my pads with the 17 W/mk stuff - for what it's worth, my temps haven't changed from the stock pads (low 50C range on load).


----------



## OCmember

Someway somehow something fixed my Bus/Interconnect Error, Event ID 19 with my 3800X. I didn't install F31q until later on in the day (Dec 27th, 2020) and had the machine up for maybe half the day. Today, the 28th, I'm not seeing any errors all day so far.. the machine has been up and running most of the day.


----------



## Huzi Dada

The best BIOS for me has been F31E, performance in Cinebench is best in any situation on this BIOS.
F31Q has given me my most stable GPU OC though so that's a weird one


----------



## Baoran

Huzi Dada said:


> The best BIOS for me has been F31E, performance in Cinebench is best in any situation on this BIOS.
> F31Q has given me my most stable GPU OC though so that's a weird one


Is there a site where you can download older F31 bios versions? The only ones I have are F31l abd F31o and they are giving me some trouble.


----------



## Nighthog

Baoran said:


> Is there a site where you can download older F31 bios versions? The only ones I have are F31l abd F31o and they are giving me some trouble.


Gigabyte usually have all the bios on their site if you type the direct link for the file.
So copy the F31q download link and change the letter to F31e or what you might want to try. Some have had luck getting older non-listed BIOS this way.
Otherwise I have several of the realeaed BIOS for the X570 Xtreme saved on my PC.


----------



## Baoran

Nighthog said:


> Gigabyte usually have all the bios on their site if you type the direct link for the file.
> So copy the F31q download link and change the letter to F31e or what you might want to try. Some have had luck getting older non-listed BIOS this way.
> Otherwise I have several of the realeaed BIOS for the X570 Xtreme saved on my PC.


Thanks. I went through all the letters and managed to get 8 files.
Has anyone else had problems with setting up raid 0 in bios and installing windows 10 on it? With F31o bios the system basically stopped posting until I cleared cmos if I changed the mode from ahcl to raid in bios. That didn't happen with F31l, but windows 10 installation didn't want to install on the raid 0 drive even after it detected it after loading the drivers in the installation window.


----------



## OCmember

Elusive issue. Could my USB 3.0 ports be having issues? I have had 2 mice that upon restart, not a cold boot, set off the Windows device connected chime. If I plug them into a USB 2.0 port it doesn't do this. Just yesterday my keyboard which is also plugged into a USB 3.0 port just stopped working mid game. I ended up fixing it by uninstalling all the greyed out 'Show hidden devices' in Device manager associated with they keyboard in all sections related to USB e.g. Human Interface Devices, Keyboards, Universal Serial Bus Controllers, including deleting the drivers via device manager. Before I did this I tested the keyboard in another computer and it immediately worked, although I only have a USB 2.0 option on it.

I'm on F31q bios.


----------



## qiller

Update to my x16-gen4-problem with a X570 Aorus Xtreme Rev1.0: I tested a lot of stuff and I don't want to bore you with too much details, but the conclusion is simple: My X570 Aorus Xtreme Rev1.0 got faulty PCIeX16-Slot or path-traces to the cpu-socket. As is said before, I tested different graphic-cards, different cpus, different bios-versions etc. without any success and now I tested the other way round and replaced the mainboard with a cheap GB B550M-S2H mainboard and tested again the Ryzen 9 3950X and the Ryzen 9 5950X. And guess what? Everything runs fine in a 70€ motherboard with x16-gen4 with the exact same hardware components!

If you want to see it live, I did some videos, that shows the problem: https://oli.new-lan.de/wp-content/uploads/2020/12/X570Xtreme-x16-Gen4-problems.zip
The longer video versions are incl. full boot time in x16-gen4-mode, so you can skip these parts. It should demonstrate how long these POSTs and boots are.

70€ board > 700€ board :/


----------



## OCmember

@Quiller Time for an RMA GIGABYTE USA RMA

EDIT: Service / Support - GIGABYTE European Union


----------



## vinz

qiller said:


> Update to my x16-gen4-problem with a X570 Aorus Xtreme Rev1.0: I tested a lot of stuff and I don't want to bore you with too much details, but the conclusion is simple: My X570 Aorus Xtreme Rev1.0 got faulty PCIeX16-Slot or path-traces to the cpu-socket. As is said before, I tested different graphic-cards, different cpus, different bios-versions etc. without any success and now I tested the other way round and replaced the mainboard with a cheap GB B550M-S2H mainboard and tested again the Ryzen 9 3950X and the Ryzen 9 5950X. And guess what? Everything runs fine in a 70€ motherboard with x16-gen4 with the exact same hardware components!
> 
> If you want to see it live, I did some videos, that shows the problem: https://oli.new-lan.de/wp-content/uploads/2020/12/X570Xtreme-x16-Gen4-problems.zip
> The longer video versions are incl. full boot time in x16-gen4-mode, so you can skip these parts. It should demonstrate how long these POSTs and boots are.
> 
> 70€ board > 700€ board :/


Yep at the start it was smelling the RMA. Furethermore you have rev 1.0 ? Get the rev 1.1 for ryzen 5000 
After so much investigation, i think Gigabyte will help you to RMA this quickly hope for you.

@Baoran : Don't use RAID mode, i tested with my 980pro X2 raid0, a terrible lack of performance ! !!!!!
I tested behind that , the RAID0 of windows, the perf are really realllly better than the raid software CPU !

If you want to do a RAID, use the RAID0 from windows software, don't use the RAID CPU of AMD.
But with the RAID windows, you can't install windows on it.

So i'm using the 980pro separtly, best choice without getting a hardware raid, like AORUS Card (4X Nvme port) on PCIE16X


----------



## vinz

Hey all!

I'm the alone who has getting big problem with my sata drives and usb storage ??

- After enabling one or more NVMe drive, storageahci is bugging !!



> Post BIOS is really long to boot , if i set the SATA drive in raid mode, it boot fast and normal.
> Sometimes, when i have a usb storage disk USB plugged, the bios freeze at POST ??


* When i booted in normal, NVMe + SATA AHCI


> cannot start any monitoring tools (when it try to get SMART step, windows freeze and had to wait a very long time to get it back or hard reboot i had to do)
> Have a lot of storageahci event log error in windows, saying raid0 port is reinitializing ? Why RAID port, as i'm using AHCI mode ?


My HDD are all SMART passed and working nice, that's a bios problem on all bios version i tested.


----------



## OCmember

@vinz Why are the 1.1 boards better with Ryzen 5000? Assuming you mean it's better. Assuming that's what you meant.


----------



## Baoran

vinz said:


> Yep at the start it was smelling the RMA. Furethermore you have rev 1.0 ? Get the rev 1.1 for ryzen 5000
> After so much investigation, i think Gigabyte will help you to RMA this quickly hope for you.
> 
> @Baoran : Don't use RAID mode, i tested with my 980pro X2 raid0, a terrible lack of performance ! !!!!!
> I tested behind that , the RAID0 of windows, the perf are really realllly better than the raid software CPU !
> 
> If you want to do a RAID, use the RAID0 from windows software, don't use the RAID CPU of AMD.
> But with the RAID windows, you can't install windows on it.
> 
> So i'm using the 980pro separtly, best choice without getting a hardware raid, like AORUS Card (4X Nvme port) on PCIE16X


Idea was to get some use out of my 2 old sata SSD drives and move them to the new PC I built and make them raid 0 and install windows on them. That is why I wanted the raid mode in bios to work. I was using them the same way in my old PC and got about 50% performance increase over having them separate. Main thing about having it in raid mode in bios is that I would be able to boot from the drive. There is really no point in them being separate drives for me and any performance improvement would be fine.


----------



## qiller

I can not recommend any RAID for home users in their desktop pcs. RAID is only useful for systems that have to be running 24/7 and needs high reliability and availability (in combination with hot-swap). Only exception for me is RAID0 in video-editing pcs. Don't use RAID0 for other performance purposes like "speeding up game-load times" (which is completely nonesense) etc. Don't use RAID1/5/6 for data safety purposes. Use convenient single drives for your purposes and additionally always have your drives backuped! Don't rely on RAID.


----------



## vinz

OCmember said:


> @vinz Why are the 1.1 boards better with Ryzen 5000? Assuming you mean it's better. Assuming that's what you meant.


Yep i think logicaly that newer revision is better 
The rev1.1 allow more ram compatibily and OC in specs.
I read on forum that some having the rev1.0 had more issue with ryzen 5000 at launching.


----------



## OCmember

vinz said:


> Yep i think logicaly that newer revision is better
> The rev1.1 allow more ram compatibily and OC in specs.
> I read on forum that some having the rev1.0 had more issue with ryzen 5000 at launching.


I would hope so. For us with 1.0, I just hope it doesn't mean that Rev. 1.0 will struggle more with OC'ability.


----------



## Deepcuts

vinz said:


> Yep i think logicaly that newer revision is better
> The rev1.1 allow more ram compatibily and OC in specs.
> I read on forum that some having the rev1.0 had more issue with ryzen 5000 at launching.


Nobody knows for sure what changed between 1.0 and 1.1 and Gigabyte won't disclose.
For all we know, Gigabyte could have just replaced some expensive components with a cheaper version for more profit margins.


----------



## vinz

Deepcuts said:


> Nobody knows for sure what changed between 1.0 and 1.1 and Gigabyte won't disclose.
> For all we know, Gigabyte could have just replaced some expensive components with a cheaper version for more profit margins.


Oh that's a possibility too. But as it is the master card for X570 i don't think so they downgrade the quality, hope so 

I'm really impressed to have this new AGESA version with the support of CTR 2.0 and 2.1 for autotuning curve.
Hope it will help me to overclock it better my 5950X for gaming.


----------



## Baoran

qiller said:


> I can not recommend any RAID for home users in their desktop pcs. RAID is only useful for systems that have to be running 24/7 and needs high reliability and availability (in combination with hot-swap). Only exception for me is RAID0 in video-editing pcs. Don't use RAID0 for other performance purposes like "speeding up game-load times" (which is completely nonesense) etc. Don't use RAID1/5/6 for data safety purposes. Use convenient single drives for your purposes and additionally always have your drives backuped! Don't rely on RAID.


Personally I think it is up to a person if they feel like they need higher speed media in their system. Even for gaming I think higher performance will be useful in the future now that newer consoles have started having faster storage which means future games will be designed to take advantage of higher speeds. Also with faster nvme drives becoming more common nowadays so I don't think it is overkill in any way to have 2 older SATA ssd drives in raid 0. I would rather have my 2 drives as a single bigger drive in raid 0 just because of wanting more space on the boot drive and any performance increase is just a bonus.

The conversation got bit sidetracked here. Main thing is that I bought a motherboard that has raid support in bios, so I would like to be able to take advantage of it and that is why I am asking for help here to see if it is possible and if my problems are really because of the bios version or is there actually something wrong with my motherboard and I should return it because of this.


----------



## vinz

Baoran said:


> Personally I think it is up to a person if they feel like they need higher speed media in their system. Even for gaming I think higher performance will be useful in the future now that newer consoles have started having faster storage which means future games will be designed to take advantage of higher speeds. Also with faster nvme drives becoming more common nowadays so I don't think it is overkill in any way to have 2 older SATA ssd drives in raid 0. I would rather have my 2 drives as a single bigger drive in raid 0 just because of wanting more space on the boot drive and any performance increase is just a bonus.
> 
> The conversation got bit sidetracked here. Main thing is that I bought a motherboard that has raid support in bios, so I would like to be able to take advantage of it and that is why I am asking for help here to see if it is possible and if my problems are really because of the bios version or is there actually something wrong with my motherboard and I should return it because of this.


You can raid it, it will be surely better with low speed disks.
For me personal use thats to say a gamer first, i'll prefer not build a software raid0, because the random read doesn't increase, althrough it decrease a lot (-20% with my nvme).
the most important thing we want is random read for gaming


----------



## Midian

Deepcuts said:


> Nobody knows for sure what changed between 1.0 and 1.1 and Gigabyte won't disclose.
> For all we know, Gigabyte could have just replaced some expensive components with a cheaper version for more profit margins.


As far as I know the only confirmed change is the inclusion of thunderbolt beyond that it's anyones guess and like you said newer isn't always better Gigabyte could very well have used some cheaper components, hopefully not though.


----------



## Baoran

Deepcuts said:


> Nobody knows for sure what changed between 1.0 and 1.1 and Gigabyte won't disclose.
> For all we know, Gigabyte could have just replaced some expensive components with a cheaper version for more profit margins.


One thing I am hoping is that the network issues I have heard this motherboard has been having were fixed with the new revision.


----------



## Baoran

vinz said:


> You can raid it, it will be surely better with low speed disks.
> For me personal use thats to say a gamer first, i'll prefer not build a software raid0, because the random read doesn't increase, althrough it decrease a lot (-20% with my nvme).
> the most important thing we want is random read for gaming


My sata SSD drives are quite old. Samsung 830 pro and Samsung 840 pro both 512Gb. Just moving them from my old pc to a new one and trying to get some use out of them still by putting them in raid 0.


----------



## Midian

Baoran said:


> One thing I am hoping is that the network issues I have heard this motherboard has been having were fixed with the new revision.


I have used this board for a year now and have had zero network issues on either the Intel or Aquantia NICs, using a 1Gbps connection getting full speed on both. With that said I have read that some people have had problems with the Aquantia NIC not sure if it was on the Xtreme though.


----------



## Baoran

Midian said:


> I have used this board for a year now and have had zero network issues on either the Intel or Aquantia NICs, using a 1Gbps connection getting full speed on both. With that said I have read that some people have had problems with the Aquantia NIC not sure if it was on the Xtreme though.


I was just thinking this thread X570 Aorus Xtreme - 10Gbps Aquantia NIC randomly disappearing I read before I got the motherboard. It was actually the only reason why I was unsure of if I should get the motherboard or not.


----------



## Ziorus

Hello all. I have been searching for this motherboard for a couple of months and finally got a rev 1.0. With it I have the 5950x installed and so far the CPU seems okay. My only problem I have seen is the front USB headers resetting themselves very often. I have Corsair Commander Pro and the Virtuoso wireless USB connected there. When on wireless mode for the headset I hear constant cracking sounds, but not when I use the USB at the rear. As for cooling, I only have a H115i Pro but the CPU gets around mid 70's with the ram on their XMP profile, just Corsair 3600. I am planning to put in a custom water loop in here around Easter. Last time I played around with overclocking was with an Intel 920, about 10 years ago now. This is my very first AMD build ever. So far it has been good except for the USB problem. I do have a chance to get a rev 1.1 and wonder if I should do it in case I will have to RMA this board. in the meantime, I will go back to page one of this thread and start reading and hopefully learn from you all and hopefully also be able to help others.


----------



## Nighthog

Baoran said:


> I was just thinking this thread X570 Aorus Xtreme - 10Gbps Aquantia NIC randomly disappearing I read before I got the motherboard. It was actually the only reason why I was unsure of if I should get the motherboard or not.


There are some Aquantia firmware updates and drivers that should have fixed any issues anyone should have had. If you have not done the updates try them.
Though I myself never had issues on this board.


----------



## ZAlien

Deepcuts said:


> Nobody knows for sure what changed between 1.0 and 1.1 and Gigabyte won't disclose.
> For all we know, Gigabyte could have just replaced some expensive components with a cheaper version for more profit margins.





Midian said:


> As far as I know the only confirmed change is the inclusion of thunderbolt beyond that it's anyones guess and like you said newer isn't always better Gigabyte could very well have used some cheaper components, hopefully not though.


On Gigabyte X570 motherboards with revisions 1.1 and 1.2 they have used different memory layout and trace shielding to allow for better memory overclocking. If you look closer on the PCB's part between CPU and DIMM's you will only see smooth surface on motherboards with rev. 1.1 and 1.2, while on 1.0 you will see memory traces. This is similar to what MSI did on the X570 Godlike (I think they had it first). Gigabyte first used this design on their B550 motherboards, which came some time after X570's chipset mobos. That is why good B550's are better at memory overclocking than early rev 1.0 X570 boards. That is the main difference. 
On the 1.1 X570 Xtreme you can also spot that some components in VRM section were moved to different places, so either more power efficiency optimization, or just for easier manufacturing.


----------



## Nighthog

New 2020-12-31 *F31 *added *Re-Size BAR Support* in the BIOS. [_AUTO, disabled_]
_EDIT: Seems to enable it for my RX Vega 64_

*Precision Boost Overdrive settings are still missing for the Renoir CPU's. *<--- I don't like being limited to maximum 4.3Ghz with PBO & stock power limits...


----------



## Midian

ZAlien said:


> On Gigabyte X570 motherboards with revisions 1.1 and 1.2 they have used different memory layout and trace shielding to allow for better memory overclocking. If you look closer on the PCB's part between CPU and DIMM's you will only see smooth surface on motherboards with rev. 1.1 and 1.2, while on 1.0 you will see memory traces. This is similar to what MSI did on the X570 Godlike (I think they had it first). Gigabyte first used this design on their B550 motherboards, which came some time after X570's chipset mobos. That is why good B550's are better at memory overclocking than early rev 1.0 X570 boards. That is the main difference.
> On the 1.1 X570 Xtreme you can also spot that some components in VRM section were moved to different places, so either more power efficiency optimization, or just for easier manufacturing.


I see, good for anyone who wants to OC memory, I'm happy with [email protected] speed so I'm good.


----------



## Deepcuts

Baoran said:


> I was just thinking this thread X570 Aorus Xtreme - 10Gbps Aquantia NIC randomly disappearing I read before I got the motherboard. It was actually the only reason why I was unsure of if I should get the motherboard or not.


That is my post.
Still have the issue.
Happens every time after a BIOS update.
Most likely a hardware defect of sorts. Learned to live with it.
With the latest F30+ BIOS does not happen randomly anymore if RAM and associated voltages are ok. Still happens after BIOS update no matter what.


----------



## vinz

Ziorus said:


> Hello all. I have been searching for this motherboard for a couple of months and finally got a rev 1.0. With it I have the 5950x installed and so far the CPU seems okay. My only problem I have seen is the front USB headers resetting themselves very often. I have Corsair Commander Pro and the Virtuoso wireless USB connected there. When on wireless mode for the headset I hear constant cracking sounds, but not when I use the USB at the rear. As for cooling, I only have a H115i Pro but the CPU gets around mid 70's with the ram on their XMP profile, just Corsair 3600. I am planning to put in a custom water loop in here around Easter. Last time I played around with overclocking was with an Intel 920, about 10 years ago now. This is my very first AMD build ever. So far it has been good except for the USB problem. I do have a chance to get a rev 1.1 and wonder if I should do it in case I will have to RMA this board. in the meantime, I will go back to page one of this thread and start reading and hopefully learn from you all and hopefully also be able to help others.


Your sound cracking could come from a wrong voltage on VDDG IOD & CCD + VSOC Voltage as i experienced already.


----------



## Ziorus

vinz said:


> Your sound cracking could come from a wrong voltage on VDDG IOD & CCD + VSOC Voltage as i experienced already.


I have not touched those settings so I would guess they are on default. How or where can I check for those values? Did you have a solution in this thread?


----------



## OCmember

@Ziorus it's a common issue. I've come across it too and adjusting those values helped. 

Settings, AMD Overclocking, Accept, and the VDDG IOD & CCD are under the VDD Voltage Control. You have to manually enter the numbers, (+) or (-) doesn't increase or decrease the values. VCORE SOC is in the main Tweaker page.


----------



## Ziorus

OCmember said:


> @Ziorus it's a common issue. I've come across it too and adjusting those values helped.
> 
> Settings, AMD Overclocking, Accept, and the VDDG IOD & CCD are under the VDD Voltage Control. You have to manually enter the numbers, (+) or (-) doesn't increase or decrease the values. VCORE SOC is in the main Tweaker page.


What would be a good starting value? I have so much to learn again about these settings. I will do some Googling tomorrow, or later on today. 

Happy New Years too to all


----------



## OCmember

Gonna drop in a new 5800X into the Xtreme. Using F31q bios. 

@Ziorus How's it goin? Make any progress?


----------



## Ziorus

OCmember said:


> Gonna drop in a new 5800X into the Xtreme. Using F31q bios.
> 
> @Ziorus How's it goin? Make any progress?


I have not done anything yet. I have been reading up all of the stuff I should know about before I start playing around, like the DRAM Calculator. I installed Thaiphoon Burner to get info off my RAM plus HWMonitor and of course CPUID.


----------



## OCmember

So I'm testing out some RAM overclocking on my new 5800X and with Ryzen Master I'm seeing EDC (CPU) @100% of 140a and in the Red zone. Is this normal with Vermeer?


----------



## Ziorus

OCmember said:


> So I'm testing out some RAM overclocking on my new 5800X and with Ryzen Master I'm seeing EDC (CPU) @100% of 140a and in the Red zone. Is this normal with Vermeer?


I just started to record my findings on an Excel sheet just with playing around with the windows power settings using just the default BIOS settings. My temps when benching with Cinebench R23, going from 49°C to 65°C with Windows power setting at high performance. It used just a bit over 120a with 123 watts.


----------



## OCmember

Ziorus said:


> I just started to record my findings on an Excel sheet just with playing around with the windows power settings using just the default BIOS settings. My temps when benching with Cinebench R23, going from 49°C to 65°C with Windows power setting at high performance. It used just a bit over 120a with 123 watts.


I was using TM5 running memory stability tests.


----------



## Ziorus

OCmember said:


> I was using TM5 running memory stability tests.


Not sure how long the TM5 should run but here is after 10 minutes. CPU Amps never went over 65. Hopefully I am doing this correctly. I also wanted to add that I changed the XMP profile to the RAM settings. I changed the DRAM voltage to 1.35 and enabled Precision Boost Overdrive. That is all I have done in the BIOS for now.


----------



## OCmember

@Ziorus You need to keep TM5 in your downloads folder and create a shortcut to desktop. Your TM5 is only running 5 'Tests' it should look different. Under 'Tests' in TM5 it should have 0 (zero) through 15. Also go into the TM5 folder /bin and change the MT.cfg file to run 25 cycles under [Main Section] of the config file.


----------



## Ziorus

OCmember said:


> @Ziorus You need to keep TM5 in your downloads folder and create a shortcut to desktop. Your TM5 is only running 5 'Tests' it should look different. Under 'Tests' in TM5 it should have 0 (zero) through 15. Also go into the TM5 folder /bin and change the MT.cfg file to run 25 cycles under [Main Section] of the config file.


I see now different profiles in the bin. I am currently running the one in the screen shot. Time is set at 500% and only 3 cycles. It has been over an hour and is still on the first cycle. Maybe I will also need to change things around as you said above but for 25 cycles, what time % are you using?


----------



## OCmember

@Ziorus leave it at 100% and change the cycles from 10 to 25. Over 1hr on test 1 is way too long or either something is wrong. It has to cycle through the tests to catch any slight changes.


----------



## Ziorus

@OCmember, that I will do. I stopped that test after 100 minutes. At the 92 minute it went to the 2 cycle. I do believe the 500% time is way too long. I will start the test here in a few. How long should the test last at 100% and 25 cycles?


----------



## OCmember

Ziorus said:


> @OCmember, that I will do. I stopped that test after 100 minutes. At the 92 minute it went to the 2 cycle. I do believe the 500% time is way too long. I will start the test here in a few. How long should the test last at 100% and 25 cycles?


With 32GB I think it's around 7-8 minutes per cycle but the speed and timings of the ram can effect the completion time of 1 cycle. Faster timings will finish a cycle faster, obviously. For example my 2x8 kit can finish a cycle around 3 and a half minutes. 25 cycles @ 100% will finish in about an hour and a half.


----------



## Ziorus

@OCmember, it took 17 minutes to get to the second cycle. Maybe you could PM me your cfg file that way I will be running exactly the same test. It seems these cfg can be customized. Then tomorrow I will run the test.

I also wanted to note that my crackling sound on my wireless headset come back only when I set the Windows power to "Power saver" Balance or High performance there is no crackling sounds.


----------



## qiller

[email protected] takes ~45min for 1 cycle with 3733cl15 settings. It defaults to 3 cycles and i would recommend to go through it cause tm5 with anta777-config is one of the best mem-checks, even better than karhu and sometimes some errors appear in second cycle first.


----------



## Ziorus

qiller said:


> [email protected] takes ~45min for 1 cycle with 3733cl15 settings. It defaults to 3 cycles and i would recommend to go through it cause tm5 with anta777-config is one of the best mem-checks, even better than karhu and sometimes some errors appear in second cycle first.


So I guess my ram at 3600cl18 taking about 95 mins for a cycle is correct then???


----------



## qiller

Speed of those memtests are often relying on clock and subtimings. But 95mins for only 1 cycle sounds crazy for 32gb of ram. Should be lower.


----------



## Ziorus

Then tomorrow I will run the test again and leave the computer alone with only the monitor software running.


----------



## Ziorus

I ran the test until it completed and it took 4 hours 44 minutes and 39 seconds to complete. No errors but it sure did take forever. No clue why. All that is set in the BIOS is profile 1 in the XMP and the DRAM voltage to 1.35. In the screen shot, the total AMPS for the CPU was there before I started the memtest. That stayed between 50 to 65 during the nearly 5 hours.


----------



## qiller

Holy, those subtimings. It's your mainboard that activates extremly high subtimings and so you need more time for your tests. Looks like your mainboard only sets primary timings of the xmp-profile. I don't know what ic's are sticked on your modules, but you can reduce some timings for sure. But ram-tuning is a long and stony journey that not suites here in this thread. Looks like you're German so better to move to other suitable threads in german forums like hwluxx or computerbase.de. Don't know if oc.net got a suitable thread open.

Edit: You can start with setting tRFC to 600. Those 990 are ridiculous.


----------



## Ziorus

@qiller I am not really German but lived here long enough to read it, just my written German needs a lot of work. As for the timing for this ram, that is stock as shown here. As for the ic, they are micron B-die.


----------



## qiller

I'm no Micron B-Die expert, perhaps on oc.net is a thread open, whre you can find help to tune the memory, if you want. But this is beyond the scope of this thread.


----------



## Ziorus

@qiller No worries there. I am sure I will be able to figure that out, but to say this motherboard is a beast though.


----------



## vinz

Check my agressive timing without error (bench OCCT + memtest 1H)
I'll test the bench test from qiller to test if long benchmark (some cycle make appears any errors) with the proper tools.

























We can say this ram is CRAZY !


----------



## qiller

Spoiler: Offtopic



Nice, but your aida-latency-score doesn't match your timings (too much background activities or starting error correction):


----------



## OCmember

F31 bios is officially listed. Date says 2020/12/31, but I just noticed it today.


----------



## Baoran

OCmember said:


> F31 bios is officially listed. Date says 2020/12/31, but I just noticed it today.


Is that just the same file as F31q or was there changes even after that?


----------



## Nighthog

I'm getting the *[97]* post code error code freeze again after I decided to power down and fill-up my water cooling system.
I don't know the cause but anytime at the moment I enter BIOS to change settings it comes up upon post after a success on initializing new settings.
I had been fine for a month since last occurrence but a complete power drain triggered it to occur now.
No idea how to fix it, or the culprit, old "fix" no longer fixed it this time. Have to run clear-cmos settings to get it to boot for now.

EDIT: Might be memory related, after a little testing stuff to try see what was causing the issue. Might not be setting/training properly all settings in one go.


----------



## qiller

With x16-gen4 mode in first PCIEx16-slot I got 07 and 97 freeze at POST too. My X570 Aorus Xtreme is in rma now, hope GB can fix the error or exchanges the board.


----------



## vinz

qiller said:


> With x16-gen4 mode in first PCIEx16-slot I got 07 and 97 freeze at POST too. My X570 Aorus Xtreme is in rma now, hope GB can fix the error or exchanges the board.


07 code is caused by a too much high FSCK.
97 code was for me related about bad timing/subtiming on the RAM


----------



## qiller

Nice, so 1066MHz fclk/memclk is a problem for a 700€ mainboard?^^ Because, that's what the defaults are and where those errors occur. And: If I go down to gen3, everything is fine. I don't think those codes are always related to what you describe. Perhaps, this could be a hint, if you overlock your ram. But those errors occur with jedec-settings. Sry, there's no excuse for such behavior.


----------



## Nighthog

vinz said:


> 07 code is caused by a too much high FSCK.
> 97 code was for me related about bad timing/subtiming on the RAM


Can agree on [97], seems to have been memory related, after trying some things it "fixed" itself if I did a few simpler profiles and then worked myself to my more aggressive profile. 
Memory training being a culprit it seems. Some setting is changing between each try and it's not visible to the user what changes but it's the result of a stable system or a unstable one that refuses to boot properly or ends being just unstable in general.


----------



## vinz

qiller said:


> Nice, so 1066MHz fclk/memclk is a problem for a 700€ mainboard?^^ Because, that's what the defaults are and where those errors occur. And: If I go down to gen3, everything is fine. I don't think those codes are always related to what you describe. Perhaps, this could be a hint, if you overlock your ram. But those errors occur with jedec-settings. Sry, there's no excuse for such behavior.


Your piece was defect, i suspected from scratch after you posted the bench test and you describe it.
I had the chance to never get this type of problem at now, but i didn't buy so much so 

gen3.0 on the 3090, wow a bad ...

I just received my 3090 FTW3 Ultra and installed it, flashed the 500W bios, and trying to see if the sillicon lottery was fine. I'm refunding my 6800XT stock now.


----------



## OCmember

vinz said:


> I just received my 3090 FTW3 Ultra and installed it, flashed the 500W bios, and trying to see if the sillicon lottery was fine. I'm refunding my 6800XT stock now.


What did your 6800XT pull wattage wise?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

MY stock setting Asus 3090 Strix OC puls 395watts or so... still on air so did not OC or open the limits. When gaming my system takes over 900 watts total 😰


----------



## Baoran

X570-3900X-DE said:


> MY stock setting Asus 3090 Strix OC puls 395watts or so... still on air so did not OC or open the limits. When gaming my system takes over 900 watts total 😰


I would have wanted 1000W one for my system that has the same card, but for some reason they were not available between september and december last year where I live so I was forced to get Corsair AX1600i because that was the only power supply with 1000W or higher here available and I didn't want to wait any longer.


----------



## vinz

OCmember said:


> What did your 6800XT pull wattage wise?


My 6800XT was nice, can reach 1650Mhz with aircooling and max on RAM.
I modded 350W TDP vs 300W default using bios mod.
I was reaching the 350W.

At first boot with 3090 i directly flashed the XOC bios 500W for FTW3 Ultra.
With a +19%TDP + OC 2100mhz + ram @ 700mhz, it reach about 480W, so i'm goooood.

I buyed a connector PCI-E 16X 4.0 (https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B08NM4RD8W/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1) i will now install it and don't connect the GPU on PCI-E directly to win temps again.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Baoran said:


> I would have wanted 1000W one for my system that has the same card, but for some reason they were not available between september and december last year where I live so I was forced to get Corsair AX1600i because that was the only power supply with 1000W or higher here available and I didn't want to wait any longer.


its the best PSU you could buy over the 1000 watts. I am happy i did buy it, had Seasonic TX-1000 on old build but with a 3090 and OC it will be to much even for this.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

vinz said:


> My 6800XT was nice, can reach 1650Mhz with aircooling and max on RAM.
> I modded 350W TDP vs 300W default using bios mod.
> I was reaching the 350W.
> 
> At first boot with 3090 i directly flashed the XOC bios 500W for FTW3 Ultra.
> With a +19%TDP + OC 2100mhz + ram @ 700mhz, it reach about 480W, so i'm goooood.
> 
> I buyed a connector PCI-E 16X 4.0 (https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B08NM4RD8W/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1) i will now install it and don't connect the GPU on PCI-E directly to win temps again.


Stock setting no TDP OC i get like 1965-2010 or so with 395watts. even at no OC for CPU i pull up to 965 watts in games peeks. So i think with OC all and CPU also i think Tx-1000 is on the limit that's why i did not buy it again. Just my opinion that i don't like a PSU be 100% load. As i had no better seasonic over Tx1000 that has Titanium i did buy Corsair Ax-1600i but its made from seasonic also.


----------



## OCmember

I hear a lot of non-reference cards are tripping the OCP or some type of PSU protection.


----------



## kazukun

F31 Very good performance


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Yes i hope we get better with F32


----------



## vinz

I have the same ram exacly than kazkun.
Why can I boot at @1900 ? I'm stuck at 1866 with a 07 code ....
First F31 betas bios lets me go to 1900/1933 but with WHEA errors, since a lots of build, i'm locked.
What could be the problem ? mobo , ram , chipset , sillicon ?


----------



## qiller

Because fclk is not depending on ram, but on your cpu. I'm stuck on 1866mhz fclk too (with 07 error code too, if I try higher). I guess there is a small pre-check for if-stability included in Agesa 1.1.0.0 Patch D on POST. With Patch C, this check was not there, so you can boot higher fclks, but with errors. I guess, every cpu that is not possible to boot with 1900fclk or higher on Agesa 1.1.0.0 Patch D will barely pass the fclk-stability-check with 1900fclk on Agesa 1.1.9.0. Some are reporting, that they still couldn't boot higher fclks with Agesa 1.1.9.0. So i would not count too much into a higher fclk, if you are now stuck on 1866fclk.

People who can boot 1900fclk now and are stuck on 1900fclk will be probably able to boot higher fclks with Agesa 1.1.9.0 or future versions.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Yeah i was lucky to boot on 1933mhz back on early F31i beta but then they did change so i could not get over 1900 anymore. I also say that we should get better ns for the newer F32 what i hope when they fix this problems. I saw 1.5NS less also on F31K then F31, funny i get peeks from time to time up so get faster tests that was strange but i think something is limiting here.










so see what i had on F31 peek on a first test but next test was less again so strange behavior, would be happy if it would be so...












but then next test was this...











so i hope they fix a lot so we get the real speeds

@vinz 

are you sure you have the same settings in advanced CPU settings? just to make sure its the same i would also him for a screen so make sure. I know small setting forgotten could crash, even i did see that on all the same Ram Setting from the many beta updates, that if i miss the settings there was auto i had a crash. 

@qiller 

is the MB working now or still stock on PCIE 3.0


----------



## qiller

MB is in rma, I did the fclk-tests mentioned above before that x16-gen4 mess. I still have little hopes, that with a new X570 Xtreme (perhaps Rev1.1?) I can get better. But doubt it, cause with this cheap exchange motherboard (B550M S2H), that I am using now, I get the extact same fclk-limit of 1866mhz.


----------



## OCmember

@X570-3900X-DE That 51.5ns looks more like instability in the kit, did you stability test multiple times over several days with that?


----------



## vinz

qiller said:


> Because fclk is not depending on ram, but on your cpu. I'm stuck on 1866mhz fclk too (with 07 error code too, if I try higher). I guess there is a small pre-check for if-stability included in Agesa 1.1.0.0 Patch D on POST. With Patch C, this check was not there, so you can boot higher fclks, but with errors. I guess, every cpu that is not possible to boot with 1900fclk or higher on Agesa 1.1.0.0 Patch D will barely pass the fclk-stability-check with 1900fclk on Agesa 1.1.9.0. Some are reporting, that they still couldn't boot higher fclks with Agesa 1.1.9.0. So i would not count too much into a higher fclk, if you are now stuck on 1866fclk.
> 
> People who can boot 1900fclk now and are stuck on 1900fclk will be probably able to boot higher fclks with Agesa 1.1.9.0 or future versions.


Thank you for the information. Very clear and have lot of logical.
Hope really (cross finger) i can reach 1900/1933 with 1.1.9.0, but now as you said with first report, i don't count on it.

@*X570-3900X-DE: *I used the settings you provided last time. For CPU, i'm using Turbo / auto / auto / auto / Extrem vrm. I'm rebooting to make screenshot NP.

First time i had only 2X8 GSKILL, i had no problem to boot 1900 until 2000 on beta. When i add the 2 other 8GB stick, i remember i had immediatly a 07 code, I had to reset bios and go really under ... Maybye it could be related to RAM controller too ? I ordered 2 differents kit of (2x8GB). Maybe it could cause me probleme ??

Here is my setup config and my benchmark AIDA64: I have only 60.2ms vs 53/54/55 ?? .... It because you are watercooled and i'm with a AIO Kraken Z73 only ??














































EDIT: When i do a static OC to 4.875 CCX0 and 4.7 CCX1, i get really better smooth in cyberpunk.
For me it seems PBO is not so good when using multithreaded games as a static OC.

But at this frequency with my AIO, i even't didn't pass a AIDA64 test, i have reboot. Do to too high temp i think right ?
Only solution will be to replace my AIO Z73 with a custom EK to get your speed with stability ?


----------



## qiller

vinz said:


> Here is my setup config and my benchmark AIDA64: I have only 60.2ms vs 53/54/55 ?? .... It because you are watercooled and i'm with a AIO Kraken Z73 only ??


Aida latency test relies heavily on background activities of your windows installation as i said here already. Error correction could take place too, if your timings are too tight and that also leads to higher latency.


----------



## vinz

qiller said:


> Aida latency test relies heavily on background activities of your windows installation as i said here already. Error correction could take place too, if your timings are too tight and that also leads to higher latency.


Yep i don't understand why my latency aida was so high with my custom timing ?
I appliyed the same timing as kazukun which was in 1900 and i'm 1866. I could set more agressive without error, so i don't understand ...










EDIT: And seems not activites background on CPU and IO.


----------



## qiller

Oh yes man, you got a lot of stuff running in the background^^.

-steam
-smartfansensord
-precisionx
-cam-helper
-nzxt cam
-presentmon_x
-discord
-xbox gamebar

And this only what i can see in your screenshot. Do a clean startup or try safe boot mode and do the benchmark again. You'll see much better results.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

OCmember said:


> @X570-3900X-DE That 51.5ns looks more like instability in the kit, did you stability test multiple times over several days with that?


the RAM setting are stable just a peek that i saw... as I posted 2nd test and is not the first time that i see peeks in many updates for the last 3 or 4 betas.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

vinz said:


> Thank you for the information. Very clear and have lot of logical.
> Hope really (cross finger) i can reach 1900/1933 with 1.1.9.0, but now as you said with first report, i don't count on it.
> 
> @*X570-3900X-DE: *I used the settings you provided last time. For CPU, i'm using Turbo / auto / auto / auto / Extrem vrm. I'm rebooting to make screenshot NP.
> 
> First time i had only 2X8 GSKILL, i had no problem to boot 1900 until 2000 on beta. When i add the 2 other 8GB stick, i remember i had immediatly a 07 code, I had to reset bios and go really under ... Maybye it could be related to RAM controller too ? I ordered 2 differents kit of (2x8GB). Maybe it could cause me probleme ??
> 
> Here is my setup config and my benchmark AIDA64: I have only 60.2ms vs 53/54/55 ?? .... It because you are watercooled and i'm with a AIO Kraken Z73 only ??
> 
> View attachment 2473341
> View attachment 2473342
> View attachment 2473343
> 
> View attachment 2473344
> View attachment 2473345
> View attachment 2473346
> 
> 
> EDIT: When i do a static OC to 4.875 CCX0 and 4.7 CCX1, i get really better smooth in cyberpunk.
> For me it seems PBO is not so good when using multithreaded games as a static OC.
> 
> But at this frequency with my AIO, i even't didn't pass a AIDA64 test, i have reboot. Do to too high temp i think right ?
> Only solution will be to replace my AIO Z73 with a custom EK to get your speed with stability ?


I would take OC off and use my setting till you get a better watercooled system. For the reboots I would first get the ram stable with OC then OC the cpu as hard to tell what crashes.

And the 60ns is normal when you have all kind a stuff runing in the backround, I also got that then... You must kill everything that you can kill in takmanager then do the test or in Windows save mode but then some info in ADIA is missing.


----------



## vinz

qiller said:


> Oh yes man, you got a lot of stuff running in the background^^.
> 
> -steam
> -smartfansensord
> -precisionx
> -cam-helper
> -nzxt cam
> -presentmon_x
> -discord
> -xbox gamebar
> 
> And this only what i can see in your screenshot. Do a clean startup or try safe boot mode and do the benchmark again. You'll see much better results.


I see  You mean really benchmark posted here are runned in safe mode ?
I'll try to test with a cleanup and try again that's true, will say you.

I just installed my 3090 in gpu extension slot with the pci-e extension cables 4.0. Working nice my CPU get some fresh. I can reach 490W on the 3090 and CPU stay et get high with PBO.
I need a watercooling


----------



## qiller

You got some really high clock speeds on your second ccd, hope everything works nice and stable.


----------



## markilemarquis

I would like to ask people's advice here about this board. I'm putting a new build together and am really undecided between either the xtreme or Dark Hero for the mobo. I would be using it for both work and gaming and pairing it with a 5900x and a hybrid 3080. I recently read the xtreme has been discontinued by Gigabyte with a newer flagship model in the works and have also seen people complaining about memory compatibility problems. Any thoughts or recommendations? Thanks


----------



## OCmember

@markilemarquis I own both. I use the Xtreme in a gaming build, and the Dark Hero as a daily web, email, media, light user, build. The Dark Hero bios is further ahead of the of the Xtreme currently. DH is working on AGESA 1190 while the Xtreme is currently on AGESA 1100D. The Dark Hero is a very nice board and the bios seems to be a little more refined.


----------



## markilemarquis

OCmember said:


> @markilemarquis I own both. I use the Xtreme in a gaming build, and the Dark Hero as a daily web, email, media, light user, build. The Dark Hero bios is further ahead of the of the Xtreme currently. DH is working on AGESA 1190 while the Xtreme is currently on AGESA 1100D. The Dark Hero is a very nice board and the bios seems to be a little more refined.


Hey OCmember,
Thanks for answering so quickly. You are really lucky to own both boards! I hope you don't mind then if I ask a few more things. Although it's true the DH is better optimized at the moment as you point out, wouldn't the current issues with the xtreme hopefully be resolved by future bios updates? How useful do you find the dynamic overclocking feature on the DH? Would you say it's a real deal breaker? I've read that some people have had problems getting it to work (another problem to be addressed by future bios updates). My main concern in choosing a board is longevity and functionality. I'm attracted to the xtreme because it brings several advantages to the table like its overall build quality, the possibility of an add-on Thunderbolt card and a third m.2 slot (although doesn't using this eliminate the 4th and 5th sata ports?). But is it worth nearly $300 more than the Dark Hero, and how well would you say it will stand the test of time given how quickly technology evolves these days? Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## OCmember

Thanks! I'm really happy with both, tbh. I can't speculate on future bios updates for the Xtreme. You might find better discussions in the Dark Hero thread. @shamino1978 who works for Asus participates in the thread. Asus Crosshair VIII DARK Hero.... Official Thread!? We use to have a Gigabyte rep here but he no longer works for them, correct me if I am wrong, anyone. I personally don't think I'll venture into the Dynamic Overclock feature anytime soon so no comment there. The Xtreme board I have had to be RMA'd when I started my build. I think the bios batter was dead. It would not boot at all. Checked my PSU, did some other trouble shooting etc. And getting to the bios batter requires removal of the 'Armor' that covers the board. Even then it appeared difficult to remove the bios batter as I did get somewhat far but decided not to chance it and RMA'd it. The Dark Hero is a new board and will have support for a while where-as the Xtreme is EOL, apparently. One thing for sure either board you buy make sure you register it. Sorry I can't be more helpful


----------



## Medizinmann

markilemarquis said:


> Hey OCmember,
> Thanks for answering so quickly. You are really lucky to own both boards! I hope you don't mind then if I ask a few more things. Although it's true the DH is better optimized at the moment as you point out, wouldn't the current issues with the xtreme hopefully be resolved by future bios updates? How useful do you find the dynamic overclocking feature on the DH? Would you say it's a real deal breaker? I've read that some people have had problems getting it to work (another problem to be addressed by future bios updates). My main concern in choosing a board is longevity and functionality. I'm attracted to the xtreme because it brings several advantages to the table like its overall build quality, the possibility of an add-on Thunderbolt card and a third m.2 slot (although doesn't using this eliminate the 4th and 5th sata ports?). But is it worth nearly $300 more than the Dark Hero, and how well would you say it will stand the test of time given how quickly technology evolves these days? Thanks again for your advice.


Well, if you do not need the feature set that the Xtreme provides - 10 GBit LAN, 3rd M.2-Slot and possibility for an TB3 add-in-card - then IMHO go with der Dark Hero...

...and yes, you "loose" 2-Sata-Ports when using the 3rd M.2 Slot on the Xtreme.

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## kazukun

F32a








X570AORUSXTREME


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com


----------



## vinz

kazukun said:


> F32a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X570AORUSXTREME
> 
> 
> MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> www.mediafire.com


Power 1.1.9.0 ?? haha will see after boot


----------



## vinz

With F32a, i can't see the AGESA version, tested with all tools.
I assume it's maybe 1.1.9.0 ?


----------



## LionAlonso

vinz said:


> With F32a, i can't see the AGESA version, tested with all tools.
> I assume it's maybe 1.1.9.0 ?


1.2.0.0


----------



## Deepcuts

_According some reporting that latest upload is with Agesa 1.2.0.0 (I get wrong info) ,they asked me to delete all links.
This BIOS's are still in testing and not to be used ,atm.
So guys, I will delete all links._


----------



## kazukun

GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums


Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...




www.tweaktownforum.com


----------



## Schnuppl

F32a has still Agesa 1.1.0.0?


----------



## jfrob75

Recently upgraded to a 5950X from a 3950X . When I tried a PerCCX OC only 4 out 8 cores for each CCD was being set to the frequency I set in the BIOS. I am suing BIOS F31. Has anyone else noticed this behavior? If I do an all core OC then all cores are set properly.


----------



## HiTach

I delayed updating my Bios on my 1.0 Xtreme for a while, waiting for stability.
I downloaded F31 with Agesa 1.1.0.0 from the X570 Xtreme 1.0 support section of the Gigabyte website.
How can I see the version letter, e.g. F31d? I don't see it in the Bios, CPU-Z, or the Gigabyte Aorus utilities (BIOS, SIV)

I'm still very disappointed if this MB is EOL already. :-(


----------



## markilemarquis

HiTach said:


> I delayed updating my Bios on my 1.0 Xtreme for a while, waiting for stability.
> I downloaded F31 with Agesa 1.1.0.0 from the X570 Xtreme 1.0 support section of the Gigabyte website.
> How can I see the version letter, e.g. F31d? I don't see it in the Bios, CPU-Z, or the Gigabyte Aorus utilities (BIOS, SIV)
> 
> I'm still very disappointed if this MB is EOL already. :-(


Not sure what to make of the current situation with this board. The latest bios update (F31) has been taken down from Gigabyte's website with the most recent update now being version F30 dating from mid September 2020. I opened a ticket with Gigabyte's online customer service on 10 Jan. enquiring whether the xtreme was EOL. Still no answer after 7 business days.


----------



## kazukun

X570 AORUS XTREME BIOS F32


https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-xtreme_f32.zip


----------



## markilemarquis

kazukun said:


> X570 AORUS XTREME BIOS F32
> 
> 
> https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-xtreme_f32.zip


Thanks for the link.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Did install latest F32 from Gigabyte Site Link Bios F32

small improvement on NS, rest about the same for a quick test. Still F31K was better in C23 performance lost about 800 in score, but let see with new AGESA if they start finally.


----------



## Deepcuts

Anyone having problems with APC UPSes connected via USB cable?
Randomly, but more often after a BIOS upgrade, the connection will flap, no matter if using USB2 or 3 on the back I/O.
If using the Windows built-in power management, the PC will just shutdown thinking the battery is critical, even though it is full.
Switched to apcupsd for Windows and the UPS monitor also flaps between Online and battery low.
A quick cable unplug/plug back will usually fix it.


----------



## HiTach

markilemarquis said:


> Thanks for the link.


Just confirming - Are BIOS files revision dependent? 
(i.e. Do not install a 1.1 Bios on a 1.0 version board)


----------



## HiTach

markilemarquis said:


> Not sure what to make of the current situation with this board. The latest bios update (F31) has been taken down from Gigabyte's website with the most recent update now being version F30 dating from mid September 2020. I opened a ticket with Gigabyte's online customer service on 10 Jan. enquiring whether the xtreme was EOL. Still no answer after 7 business days.


Thanks for the reply!
Please let us know if/when you hear something.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

HiTach said:


> Just confirming - Are BIOS files revision dependent?
> (i.e. Do not install a 1.1 Bios on a 1.0 version board)


no as even with beta bios there is only 1 version


----------



## OCmember

HiTach said:


> Just confirming - Are BIOS files revision dependent?
> (i.e. Do not install a 1.1 Bios on a 1.0 version board)


I think it's self explanatory, but you're more than welcome to play around and risk it then blame someone else if something goes wrong.


----------



## HiTach

OCmember said:


> I think it's self explanatory, but you're more than welcome to play around and risk it then blame someone else if something goes wrong.


I'm generally conservative on updates that could brick a primary working system, so it's not going to be me to push the envelope. I just wanted to make sure I understood the conditions properly.
I don't know what makes you think I would blame someone else, I'm responsible for my own actions, including trusting strangers on the Internet.


----------



## HiTach

Actually, I just noticed there is a new Bios for revision 1.0 boards, on the official motherboard support page

F32 posted on 1/18/21

Update AMD AGESA ComboV2 1.1.0.0 D
Performance optimized on Ryzen 5000 series processors
Add Re-size bar option for AMD Smart Access Memory support
Improve connection stability for USB 2.0 ports of USB hub
Improve system stability


----------



## D-EJ915

HiTach said:


> I delayed updating my Bios on my 1.0 Xtreme for a while, waiting for stability.
> I downloaded F31 with Agesa 1.1.0.0 from the X570 Xtreme 1.0 support section of the Gigabyte website.
> How can I see the version letter, e.g. F31d? I don't see it in the Bios, CPU-Z, or the Gigabyte Aorus utilities (BIOS, SIV)
> 
> I'm still very disappointed if this MB is EOL already. :-(


BIOS with a letter is not a final bios, it seems they remove them from the listing page when the next one is released.

station drivers has the other revisions listed with download links Station-Drivers - X570 AORUS XTREME

I downloaded the lettered bioses from there and they worked fine on my 1.1 board. I also ordered my board Dec 18 from Newegg but stock seems very rare.


----------



## kazukun

AGESA1.2.0.0 BIOS F33a








X570AORUSXTREME


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com


----------



## vinz

thanks 

PS: Can't get higher than 1866 with 4 sticks.

Will dream a support of 1966 with my 4 sticks 
You think the problem is the cpu / ram controlleur / infinity fabric ?


----------



## kazukun

Ram is running comfortably.
I decided not to verify PBO with this BIOS.
It is possible that the next BIOS will come out soon.


----------



## Schnuppl




----------



## obogobo

Schnuppl said:


> View attachment 2475418
> View attachment 2475419


Pardon me if it's in one of those screenshots but I'm not seeing it - what is your SOC voltage set at for that 1900 FCLK?
5900X and I can't even POST above 1800 on F33a yet 🤔

Edit: just found it lol. So this feels like an AGESA bug with 1900 FCLK.
1800 OK
1833 OK
1867 OK
1900 NO POST
1933 OK

...wat? 1.1V for SOC + VDDG IOD and CCD.
What's wrong with 1900MHz FCLK?


----------



## OCmember

Gaming feels worse with F32


----------



## Nighthog

F33a... Agesa 1.2.0.0

There is no improvement for Ryzen 4000 series support... Nothing has changed since I installed this Ryzen 5 PRO 4650G
*PBO still Locked,* unable to use PBO for any effect. Stock speeds/wattages only available.

[97] post code error comes up too frequently when I try to change BIOS settings randomly, making it impossible to change any BIOS settings and save untill randomly starts working again.
It's a pain in the ass when it starts to get stuck on it on post.
Just randomly works and doesn't on any BIOS settings changes. (clear CMOS only fixes it)

iGPU can't be enabled, AMD graphics drivers blue screen when you do.


----------



## OCmember

F33a Ryzen Calculator Latency test, 5800X, 54.2ns
F32 Ryzen Calculator Latency test, 5800X, 53.2ns


----------



## HiTach

D-EJ915 said:


> BIOS with a letter is not a final bios, it seems they remove them from the listing page when the next one is released.
> 
> station drivers has the other revisions listed with download links Station-Drivers - X570 AORUS XTREME
> 
> I downloaded the lettered bioses from there and they worked fine on my 1.1 board. I also ordered my board Dec 18 from Newegg but stock seems very rare.


Thanks for the reply!


----------



## OCmember

Anyone know why they took F31 down? Was it bad? Did it cause issues? I rolled back from F33a, felt unstable when gaming. Not sure if my USB is flaking out but I rolled back to F30, that had issues, tried updating to F32 and it crashed in the middle of the bios update - unbelievable. F31 installed and I'm currently using it..


----------



## obogobo

OCmember said:


> Anyone know why they took F31 down? Was it bad? Did it cause issues? I rolled back from F33a, felt unstable when gaming. Not sure if my USB is flaking out but I rolled back to F30, that had issues, tried updating to F32 and it crashed in the middle of the bios update - unbelievable. F31 installed and I'm currently using it..


I'm not sure I think F32 might have replaced it due to some issues. Did you try disabling Global C-States in Advanced CPU settings on F33a? I think that helped with my USB issues but agreed it's unbelievable. I'm not sure if this is Gigabyte or AMD AGESA just absolutely f'ing NOT ready for primetime. We paid a ton of money for this stuff it's crazy how many regressions continue to appear


----------



## OCmember

obogobo said:


> I'm not sure I think F32 might have replaced it due to some issues. Did you try disabling Global C-States in Advanced CPU settings on F33a? I think that helped with my USB issues but agreed it's unbelievable. I'm not sure if this is Gigabyte or AMD AGESA just absolutely f'ing NOT ready for primetime. We paid a ton of money for this stuff it's crazy how many regressions continue to appear


I always have it disabled but there's an issue with USB? Was it for 2.0 or 3.0? I never use 2.0.. the CPU is connected to the top 2 USB 3.0 ports I think, so I use those. But I can't believe I crashed in the middle of the bios updating.. that's what I felt was unbelievable. I think the board isn't optimized for Vermeer and needs a lot of AGESA work


----------



## obogobo

OCmember said:


> I always have it disabled but there's an issue with USB? Was it for 2.0 or 3.0? I never use 2.0.. the CPU is connected to the top 2 USB 3.0 ports I think, so I use those. But I can't believe I crashed in the middle of the bios updating.. that's what I felt was unbelievable. I think the board isn't optimized for Vermeer and needs a lot of AGESA work


There are known issues with USB yeah... supposed to be fixed but honestly I'm not buying it quite yet. Buildzoid did a video on the C-State thing, it seems to still rear it's head under certain scenarios (high OC, PCIe gen4 in use, etc.) for some however.


----------



## OCmember

obogobo said:


> There are known issues with USB yeah... supposed to be fixed but honestly I'm not buying it quite yet. Buildzoid did a video on the C-State thing, it seems to still rear it's head under certain scenarios (high OC, PCIe gen4 in use, etc.) for some however.


Ok, I've noticed that but also all the way back to my X58 board.. and only in UT4, which has been abandoned in the alpha stage.. thanks to fartnite


----------



## markilemarquis

HiTach said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> Please let us know if/when you hear something.


Well, it took Gigabyte Customer Service two weeks to respond to my queries about RAM compatibility with this board (I have the G.Skill F4-3600C16Q-64GTZNC 64GB (4x16BG) DDR4 Set) and whether it was EOL. For the RAM, they told me to check QVL or verify directly on the RAM manufactuerer's website (turns out my set is compatible). But they didn't say anything about whether the board is EOL or how regularly Gigabyte will continue to provide updated support for it. So still completely in the dark there. I got tired of waiting for a reply and returned my board after a week as I was lucky enough to get a Dark Hero. But I'm now experiencing weird problems with that board and am unable to install its drivers off Asus website. So I guess I just jumped from the frying pan into the fire...


----------



## vinz

If you want my feedback 
I never buyed Gigabyte product nor of amd processor since there first.
I choiced this card for the passive cooling which is given like the best.
I always buyed asus mobo, and ten years ago, i will even not thinking to buy a Gigabyte product.
Giving my trust for one time, i'm not really disapointed with this board.
The recurrent beta bios make thinking the card the nice supported, but i'm afraid to notice the f$$king numbers of bugs i found in the bios, compared to asus or msi which run very well there bios ...
I'm always waiting for someone's return for that's i call a major bug, that's to say we can't run any sata port when using NVMe. It gives lot of ahci errors and system freeze with any tools which are looking at SMART ... 

Except this, i really hope (and i think) this board will be supported harded, else it will the first and the last time i buy a Gigabyte product


----------



## markilemarquis

vinz said:


> If you want my feedback
> I never buyed Gigabyte product nor of amd processor since there first.
> I choiced this card for the passive cooling which is given like the best.
> I always buyed asus mobo, and ten years ago, i will even not thinking to buy a Gigabyte product.
> Giving my trust for one time, i'm not really disapointed with this board.
> The recurrent beta bios make thinking the card the nice supported, but i'm afraid to notice the f$$king numbers of bugs i found in the bios, compared to asus or msi which run very well there bios ...
> I'm always waiting for someone's return for that's i call a major bug, that's to say we can't run any sata port when using NVMe. It gives lot of ahci errors and system freeze with any tools which are looking at SMART ...
> 
> Except this, i really hope (and i think) this board will be supported harded, else it will the first and the last time i buy a Gigabyte product


Hey Vince,

Thanks for your feedback.  Losing two sata ports when using the third M.2 Nvme slot was one of the reasons why I decided to pass on this board. Obviously it's nice to be able to run 3 SSDs, and storage devices which are sata connected will probably become obsolete in a few years as larger capacity SSD drives become cheaper and more readily available. But that's still a little way off, so I opted to stick with more sata ports for the time being. Another negative for me was the price ($699). If I'm going to pay that much, the least I would expect is to have all the bells and whistles plus excellent updated support for the board. But then again, these are strange times we're living in, and when I see that the new Asus flagship Rog Maximus XIII Extreme Glacial Z-590 liquid-cooled motherboard developed with EK will cost $1800 (which is insane), I suppose $699 is a walk in the park by comparison! I can't comment on Gigabyte bios as I've never used one of their boards before, but I've heard that they are gradually improving their layout.


----------



## Deepcuts

*@markilemarquis a*ll motherboard manufacturers have issues with their BIOS releases and their software.
It looks to me like they like to cheap out on salaries for their software engineers, so all good ones just jump ship, leaving them with noobs to develop software and BIOS and us, the clients, as beta testers.
Forget about a stable BIOS. Just look at the software Asus and Gigabyte make for their products. Total junk, with interfaces that look like they were coded by a drunk student on a typewriter.


----------



## markilemarquis

Deepcuts said:


> *@markilemarquis a*ll motherboard manufacturers have issues with their BIOS releases and their software.
> It looks to me like they like to cheap out on salaries for their software engineers, so all good ones just jump ship, leaving them with noobs to develop software and BIOS and us, the clients, as beta testers.
> Forget about a stable BIOS. Just look at the software Asus and Gigabyte make for their products. Total junk, with interfaces that look like they were coded by a drunk student on a typewriter.


LOL, ain't that the truth! In my experience, a successful company is one that values the knowledge and expertise of its staff and engineers. It's a shame manufacturers don't pay more attention to their Bios because developing a good interface can be an important deciding factor for many customers when it comes to making a choice for a new board.


----------



## iraff1

updated my bios from f30 to f32 and i notice the boosts are lowered significantly since f30, the boosts seems A LOT less agressive, can anyone else confirm this? I saw multiple cores hit 5050mhz almost instantly after opening CPUID HWMONITOR but now ive had it open for 1 hour+ and only 1 core has hit 5000mhz once.

So the "stability fix" was more or less lowering the boosts and decrease performance or am i missing something here? I have not done any tweaking with the PBO yet. My machine was stable with F30 too so it seems f32 is just a decrease in performance over all?


----------



## LionAlonso

iraff1 said:


> updated my bios from f30 to f32 and i notice the boosts are lowered significantly since f30, the boosts seems A LOT less agressive, can anyone else confirm this? I saw multiple cores hit 5050mhz almost instantly after opening CPUID HWMONITOR but now ive had it open for 1 hour+ and only 1 core has hit 5000mhz once.
> 
> So the "stability fix" was more or less lowering the boosts and decrease performance or am i missing something here? I have not done any tweaking with the PBO yet. My machine was stable with F30 too so it seems f32 is just a decrease in performance over all?


I can lower more the curve and get better boost without sacrificing multi score
Try a more agressive offset than before.


----------



## dr.Rafi

kazukun said:


> F31 tested.
> The default state goes up to 5050MHz.
> View attachment 2469354


I Sold my aorus master and bought the Extreme do you please for any chance have the F31 none beta for the extreme ? because for master was the best working for me


----------



## obogobo

F33a is working really well on the Xtreme for me so far. Minus some rare USB glitches and the 1900 FCLK issue, but neither of those are specific to this board.


----------



## kazukun

dr.Rafi said:


> I Sold my aorus master and bought the Extreme do you please for any chance have the F31 none beta for the extreme ? because for master was the best working for me











GigaFile（ギガファイル）便


無料大容量 ファイル転送サービス GigaFile（ギガファイル）便！「１週間～１００日」選べる５種類のファイルの保持期限に加え、１ファイル300Gまでアップロード、共有可能！もちろん容量無制限でアンチウイルス装備。会員登録も不要です。




42.gigafile.nu


----------



## Schnuppl

dr.Rafi said:


> I Sold my aorus master and bought the Extreme do you please for any chance have the F31 none beta for the extreme ? because for master was the best working for me





https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-xtreme_f31.zip


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

also updated from F32 to F33a works without any problems so far ... just a small 25-50mhz less boost on some cores, that i saw maybe it not always boosting full if not needed to max 4950mhz so hard to tell, did not see any improvement for Ram still same.


----------



## dr.Rafi

obogobo said:


> F33a is working really well on the Xtreme for me so far. Minus some rare USB glitches and the 1900 FCLK issue, but neither of those are specific to this board.


f33a is good but f31 is faster, not sure why you have 1900 issue , for me not a problem on many boards, ithink is memory kit related and certain setting of memory timing /voltages causing this issue,f31 with 1900 is working great on extreme since yesterday.


----------



## dr.Rafi

kazukun said:


> GigaFile（ギガファイル）便
> 
> 
> 無料大容量 ファイル転送サービス GigaFile（ギガファイル）便！「１週間～１００日」選べる５種類のファイルの保持期限に加え、１ファイル300Gまでアップロード、共有可能！もちろん容量無制限でアンチウイルス装備。会員登録も不要です。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42.gigafile.nu


thank you, that is standard f31 bios or mooded one ?
Love the uploading site BTY.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Schnuppl said:


> https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-xtreme_f31.zip


Thank you i got already notice was posted in page top.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

new AMD Chipset diver on the AMD website

release notes 



https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-ryzen-chipset-2-13-27-501


----------



## vinz

Heyd dude !!
Did you test CTR 2.0 ?
It is very very nice !

I used the hybrid mode, working very very very niceee.
For the first time my system is very stable with an overclock i never access before...


----------



## dr.Rafi

vinz said:


> Heyd dude !!
> Did you test CTR 2.0 ?
> It is very very nice !
> 
> I used the hybrid mode, working very very very niceee.
> For the first time my system is very stable with an overclock i never access before...
> 
> View attachment 2477536
> View attachment 2477537


What you got with your Cpu sample ?


----------



## obogobo

dr.Rafi said:


> f33a is good but f31 is faster, not sure why you have 1900 issue , for me not a problem on many boards, ithink is memory kit related and certain setting of memory timing /voltages causing this issue,f31 with 1900 is working great on extreme since yesterday.


That's good to hear, I have the Xtreme too. Mind if I ask which memory kit you have, and if you had to fiddle with the VDDG settings at all to get 1900FCLK posting, or did it just work on auto?


----------



## dr.Rafi

obogobo said:


> That's good to hear, I have the Xtreme too. Mind if I ask which memory kit you have, and if you had to fiddle with the VDDG settings at all to get 1900FCLK posting, or did it just work on auto?


Which cpu you have ? I have 5950x i didnot try Auto or xmp, my timming, voltages for daily use, vdim sound high but the ram is always under 40 c degree.
Able to boot even 2066 fclk /4133 memory but not those timings and with Whea.
Edit: F31 dont boot over 1900 but use f33a for that


----------



## OCmember

X570-3900X-DE said:


> new AMD Chipset diver on the AMD website
> 
> release notes
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-ryzen-chipset-2-13-27-501


I noticed a very tiny improvement with memory latency. I've been hitting 53.3 & 53ns with 408, with this new driver I hit a 52.9ns and I see 53.2ns occasionally.


----------



## obogobo

dr.Rafi said:


> Which cpu you have ? I have 5950x i didnot try Auto or xmp, my timming, voltages for daily use, vdim sound high but the ram is always under 40 c degree.
> Able to boot even 2066 fclk /4133 memory but not those timings and with Whea.
> Edit: F31 dont boot over 1900 but use f33a for that
> View attachment 2477681


Damn. I have the 5900X, F33a. Can't even POST with the Infinity Fabric at 1900 no matter what the RAM is set to, 1 stick / 4 sticks, etc. 1933 IF is fine I don't get it, might need to screw around with procODT... I also have a ticket open with Gigabyte about this.


----------



## dr.Rafi

obogobo said:


> Damn. I have the 5900X, F33a. Can't even POST with the Infinity Fabric at 1900 no matter what the RAM is set to, 1 stick / 4 sticks, etc. 1933 IF is fine I don't get it, might need to screw around with prodODT... I also have a ticket open with Gigabyte about this.


try to adjust the primaries, tfaw to 16, trfc 304 as begining and leave the rest on auto and try 1900, it seams training issues with certain ram kits.


----------



## obogobo

dr.Rafi said:


> try to adjust the primaries, tfaw to 16, trfc 304 as begining and leave the rest on auto and try 1900, it seams training issues with certain ram kits.


Must have terrible luck, tried two different kits and still no dice on F31, F32 or F33a.

*F4-3800C14Q-32GTZN *

no POST above 1866
tried default timings (2133), default + XMP (3800), with 1 stick, 2 sticks, 4 sticks...
*F4-2400C15D-16GVR*

no POST above 1866
tried default timings (2133), default + XMP (2400), with 1 stick, 2 sticks...
1933 _occasionally_ boots all the way into Windows but still isn't what I'd call stable.
Maybe I got a bad fabric bin.


----------



## vinz

obogobo said:


> Must have terrible luck, tried two different kits and still no dice on F31, F32 or F33a.
> 
> *F4-3800C14Q-32GTZN *
> 
> no POST above 1866
> tried default timings (2133), default + XMP (3800), with 1 stick, 2 sticks, 4 sticks...
> *F4-2400C15D-16GVR*
> 
> no POST above 1866
> tried default timings (2133), default + XMP (2400), with 1 stick, 2 sticks...
> 1933 _occasionally_ boots all the way into Windows but still isn't what I'd call stable.
> Maybe I got a bad fabric bin.


Your cpu is surely limited to 1866 like some others and me.
But what is the diff 1900 vs 1866 , 33mhz ? It increase by 1ns in aida64maxxx.


I have exactly the same scenario like you, can boot 1933, but got lot of whea error. In 1900 which not boot at all, i surely will have a few whea. So I'm enjoying 1866 which largely okayyyy.


----------



## obogobo

vinz said:


> Your cpu is surely limited to 1866 like some others and me.
> But what is the diff 1900 vs 1866 , 33mhz ? It increase by 1ns in aida64maxxx.
> 
> 
> I have exactly the same scenario like you, can boot 1933, but got lot of whea error. In 1900 which not boot at all, i surely will have a few whea. So I'm enjoying 1866 which largely okayyyy.


So true, it really doesn't matter in real life haha. Mainly just feeling dumb because I bought 3800 CL14 RAM after AMD's BS marketing told us 4000MHz was the new 3800MHz  Surely 1900 FCLK should be easily attainable right, right?? Ha ha


----------



## dr.Rafi

obogobo said:


> Must have terrible luck, tried two different kits and still no dice on F31, F32 or F33a.
> 
> *F4-3800C14Q-32GTZN *
> 
> no POST above 1866
> tried default timings (2133), default + XMP (3800), with 1 stick, 2 sticks, 4 sticks...
> *F4-2400C15D-16GVR*
> 
> no POST above 1866
> tried default timings (2133), default + XMP (2400), with 1 stick, 2 sticks...
> 1933 _occasionally_ boots all the way into Windows but still isn't what I'd call stable.
> Maybe I got a bad fabric bin.


never use Xmp with 5000 series cpus, it never work, try to put the frequencies manually you can try these settings i use for daily use 








you ave to adjust the voltages too in amd overclocking menu.


----------



## obogobo

dr.Rafi said:


> never use Xmp with 5000 series cpus, it never work, try to put the frequencies manually you can try these settings i use for daily use
> View attachment 2477993
> 
> you ave to adjust the voltages too in amd overclocking menu.


Appreciate the ZenTimings, unfortunately still no dice. 1900 fails to POST, 1933/1966 boots but runs... awful.
Got to uncomfortable levels of voltage so backing things back down! 1866 is fine, maybe a non-beta BIOS will run ok at some point in the future.


----------



## Deepcuts

dr.Rafi said:


> never use Xmp with 5000 series cpus, it never work, try to put the frequencies manually you can try these settings i use for daily use


Never say never. Maybe try "usually does not work" or "might not work".
4 PCs built so far ( one on Aorus X570 Xtreme ) with Ryzen 5000 and G-Skill RAM KITs @ 3600 4x16GB.
All of them are working with XMP just fine. Indeed, not the best timings but they work well enough.


----------



## Tanquen

Is the motherboard Front USB 3.2 Gen2 Type-C™ port only good for one connection? I have some USB 3 to USB 2 adapters that work with the other USB 3 port and I get two working USB 2 connections. When I use a type-c to USB 3 cable and then the USB 3 to USB 2, only the one 4 pin channel or port works.


----------



## Huzi Dada

Anybody having weird issuse with freezing and restarting with their machine?
Ive just developed a weird restarting issue with my 5900X. Ill game for 6 to 7 hours straight with no issues but the moment I open a Chrome it will either work or freeze or restart with Error ID14 in Event Viewer. Also my 3 month old MP600 Tb Corsair NVME just died in the same machine so installed on a brand new NVME


----------



## OCmember

@Huzi Dada Have you been checking for WHEA errors?


----------



## Huzi Dada

OCmember said:


> @Huzi Dada Have you been checking for WHEA errors?


Not sure how to check this? Where should I go to, to see this info please?


----------



## OCmember

@Huzi Dada

Open up Windows Event Viewer and look for WHEA errors, under Windows Logs / System (Event ID 19, WHEA-Logger). You can create a custom view.


----------



## Tanquen

Huzi Dada said:


> Anybody having weird issuse with freezing and restarting with their machine?
> Ive just developed a weird restarting issue with my 5900X. Ill game for 6 to 7 hours straight with no issues but the moment I open a Chrome it will either work or freeze or restart with Error ID14 in Event Viewer. Also my 3 month old MP600 Tb Corsair NVME just died in the same machine so installed on a brand new NVME


I've been having random reboots ever since I got the new setup, a few days after the 5000s launched. At first is seemed to do it whenever I was messing with the video card settings and I was thinking maybe it was the brand new RTX 3080 causing problems. And since I originally got everything set up I bought a different set of RAM and I still have random crashing and I was finally able to replace the 5600X with the 5950X and I still have the random crashing. I've been out of town for a month and when I got back it rebooted on me like three or four times and one morning and I was just remoting into another computer so I wasn't even really doing anything. I went ahead and updated to the latest firmware (F33a) and it hasn't rebooted since.


----------



## PowerK

Have not been following discussion lately. Any update on AGESA 1.2.0.0 and FCLK 2000MHz stability?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

there is a F33b also did not look into it

Link


----------



## Huzi Dada

Tanquen said:


> I've been having random reboots ever since I got the new setup, a few days after the 5000s launched. At first is seemed to do it whenever I was messing with the video card settings and I was thinking maybe it was the brand new RTX 3080 causing problems. And since I originally got everything set up I bought a different set of RAM and I still have random crashing and I was finally able to replace the 5600X with the 5950X and I still have the random crashing. I've been out of town for a month and when I got back it rebooted on me like three or four times and one morning and I was just remoting into another computer so I wasn't even really doing anything. I went ahead and updated to the latest firmware (F33a) and it hasn't rebooted since.


Been on F33A when the issues started..
So this Bios Idles heavy in the 1.4 something volts .. That combined with a USB idle made my Headphone drivers go a bit crazy and cause the reboots when you would start using the PC agian...

Problem solved.. But... I'm not impressed with Ryzen man... I feel like my 9900K performed better than this. L


----------



## OCmember

F33c is officially out,








X570 AORUS XTREME (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.S.A.


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com


----------



## qiller

Just wanted to note, my Aorus Xtreme came back from rma, but nothing was done due to failed reproduction of the error. Mainboard still leads to unstable and very slow system if everything is on bios-defaults. That is a nogo.

Bios defaults vs. manually set to pcie gen3













I don't get it, how this couldn't be reproducable...


----------



## OCmember

Ran OCCT 45m, Medium Data Set, AVX2, 1900/3800 Dual Rank, GDM Enabled, VSOC 1.19, and it passed without WHEA errors: F33c. The context for this is that I can't get the same kit to achieve the same on F32. F33c still is slower than previous bios', Calculator Latency test is still around 55ns (5800X) vs 52.9ns on F32.

Going to keep an eye out for odd behavior. Usually if my sound is acting up it means the vsoc isn't getting enough volts. I just ejected a USB Flash drive and the Windows chime wasn't the same so ...


----------



## vinz

qiller said:


> Just wanted to note, my Aorus Xtreme came back from rma, but nothing was done due to failed reproduction of the error. Mainboard still leads to unstable and very slow system if everything is on bios-defaults. That is a nogo.
> 
> Bios defaults vs. manually set to pcie gen3
> View attachment 2479549
> View attachment 2479550
> 
> I don't get it, how this couldn't be reproducable...


Its a joke , you have the same card with all the tests you do ???


----------



## qiller

So here is the summary of the mess up with my GB X570 Aorus Xtreme:

GB X570 Aorus Xtreme out-of-the-box-experience aka Bios-Defaults:








GB B550M S2H out-of-the-box-experience aka Bios-Defaults:








Workaround for GB X570 Aorus Xtreme with PCIe Gen3:








In all cases the exact same hardware was used (Ryzen 9 5950X, 32GB G.Skill 3200CL14, PNY RTX3090) and as u can see, everything is fine with a cheap 70€ motherboard. And as an addition: I tested the X570 Aorus Xtreme with a Nvidia RTX3090 Founder Edition and a Ryzen 9 3950X which leads to the exact same unstable, sluggish and slow system, while uefi-settings are @defaults. The only conclusion for me is: The first PCIe x16-Slot or the connection traces to the cpu socket are faulty or a stabilizing circuit is not working as expected so that the mainboard is not able run stable with PCIe x16 Gen 4 mode. This is so damn clear a hardware fault that I don't get it, what the hell GB is doing with their RMAs, if they claim they can't reproduce the problem.


----------



## dr.Rafi

qiller said:


> Just wanted to note, my Aorus Xtreme came back from rma, but nothing was done due to failed reproduction of the error. Mainboard still leads to unstable and very slow system if everything is on bios-defaults. That is a nogo.
> 
> Bios defaults vs. manually set to pcie gen3
> View attachment 2479549
> View attachment 2479550
> 
> 
> 
> qiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here is the summary of the mess up with my GB X570 Aorus Xtreme:
> 
> GB X570 Aorus Xtreme out-of-the-box-experience aka Bios-Defaults:
> View attachment 2479665
> 
> 
> GB B550M S2H out-of-the-box-experience aka Bios-Defaults:
> View attachment 2479666
> 
> 
> Workaround for GB X570 Aorus Xtreme with PCIe Gen3:
> View attachment 2479667
> 
> 
> In all cases the exact same hardware was used (Ryzen 9 5950X, 32GB G.Skill 3200CL14, PNY RTX3090) and as u can see, everything is fine with a cheap 70€ motherboard. And as an addition: I tested the X570 Aorus Xtreme with a Nvidia RTX3090 Founder Edition and a Ryzen 9 3950X which leads to the exact same unstable, sluggish and slow system, while uefi-settings are @defaults. The only conclusion for me is: The first PCIe x16-Slot or the connection traces to the cpu socket are faulty so that the mainboard is not able run stable with PCIe x16 Gen 4 mode. This is so damn clear a hardware fault that I don't get it, what the hell GB is doing with their RMAs, if they claim they can't reproduce the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it, how this couldn't be reproducable...
Click to expand...

Can you post Zen timing screen shoot of both motherboards on bios defult ? with same 5950x you have.
Can be the defult bios voltages settings(Vsoc,vddgs,vddp) are applied differently, and some(not all) 5950x's dont like certain voltages by bios defult, when you use different 5950x on your aorus extreme the fault might not be reproducable.


----------



## dr.Rafi

I tested 3 x 5950x so far one of them have issues on bios defult of b550 asrock i had. but it work fine on three other motherboards i have. 5000 series main issue is the variation between the cpus in these voltages, that why if you follow other motherboards disccussions in this site there is ton of issues and motherboards *Venders* keep releasing new bioses with no real fix for all users.
using high vddp and vddgiod on that cpu even make the system can't boot but the 2 others work fine.


----------



## qiller

With my X570 Xtreme I get the exact same stock-settings like my B550M S2H (which works perfectly). And I tested my older 3950X and another NVidia RTX3090 Founderd Edition in the Aorus Xtreme and I get the exact same behavior like 5950X+PNY RTX3090. So the Problem is definitely the mainboard.








Edit: ***, my post above is marked as "This message is awaiting moderator approval, and is invisible to normal visitors." oO Seems no Gigabyte critism allowed?


----------



## Tanquen

How many beeps on startup is normal for you guys? I noticed when I installed the newer bios I get a sickly beep kind of like there's almost not enough power and then I think a three beeps after that. I went back to an older BIOS F31q and now I get the sickly beep a slight pause and then one beep.


----------



## dr.Rafi

qiller said:


> With my X570 Xtreme I get the exact same stock-settings like my B550M S2H (which works perfectly). And I tested my older 3950X and another NVidia RTX3090 Founderd Edition in the Aorus Xtreme and I get the exact same behavior like 5950X+PNY RTX3090. So the Problem is definitely the mainboard.
> View attachment 2479672
> 
> Edit: ***, my post above is marked as "This message is awaiting moderator approval, and is invisible to normal visitors." oO


Everything look fine, do you have Extreme Rev1 or 1.1?


----------



## qiller

Rev1.0


----------



## dr.Rafi

qiller said:


> Rev1.0


I have rev 1.1, that might be reason when they released Rev 1 even 3950x was not released yet and AMD rushed PCIE4 to compete with intel in that time. they did not tested thourouly and even amd had pcie gen4 graphic that time to test with, but didnot utilize the bandwidth of the pcie gen4 like 3090 and 6800xt is doing now.
the sad thing they accept cheap products rma easier than highend one, which cost much less to replace, try to find someone with rev 1.0 have similar issues and apply again with others reporting similar issue. leaving bad reviws of the original purchase site make them react quickly, if that possible.


----------



## D-EJ915

qiller said:


> So here is the summary of the mess up with my GB X570 Aorus Xtreme:
> 
> GB X570 Aorus Xtreme out-of-the-box-experience aka Bios-Defaults:
> View attachment 2479665
> 
> 
> GB B550M S2H out-of-the-box-experience aka Bios-Defaults:
> View attachment 2479666
> 
> 
> Workaround for GB X570 Aorus Xtreme with PCIe Gen3:
> View attachment 2479667
> 
> 
> In all cases the exact same hardware was used (Ryzen 9 5950X, 32GB G.Skill 3200CL14, PNY RTX3090) and as u can see, everything is fine with a cheap 70€ motherboard. And as an addition: I tested the X570 Aorus Xtreme with a Nvidia RTX3090 Founder Edition and a Ryzen 9 3950X which leads to the exact same unstable, sluggish and slow system, while uefi-settings are @defaults. The only conclusion for me is: The first PCIe x16-Slot or the connection traces to the cpu socket are faulty or a stabilizing circuit is not working as expected so that the mainboard is not able run stable with PCIe x16 Gen 4 mode. This is so damn clear a hardware fault that I don't get it, what the hell GB is doing with their RMAs, if they claim they can't reproduce the problem.


That's really bizarre problem, I haven't noticed any issues with my 3090s in eithers slot does the 2nd x8 slot do the same thing?


----------



## qiller

I tested this too. If I put the RTX3090 into the second slot, everything is fine - but it's only running with 8 lanes in PCIe x8 Gen4 mode (8GT/s). And I did another test with 2 graphics cards: RTX3090 in first slot, a GTX1660S in second. In this constellation everything is working fine also, but again, only in PCIe x8 Gen4 mode (8GT/s) cause of lane-sharing between first and second slot. So the only culprit is the PCIe x16 Gen4 mode (16GT/s) in the first PCIe x16 slot.

I've posted the problem here already:








Gigabyte X570 Aorus Xtreme Owners Club


X570 AORUS Xtreme-F31p AGESA1.1.0.0😇 The current BIOS F31o also has this AGESA - it doesn't seem to be any different unless this is a newer minor revision or something...?




www.overclock.net












Gigabyte X570 Aorus Xtreme Owners Club


Elusive issue. Could my USB 3.0 ports be having issues? I have had 2 mice that upon restart, not a cold boot, set off the Windows device connected chime. If I plug them into a USB 2.0 port it doesn't do this. Just yesterday my keyboard which is also plugged into a USB 3.0 port just stopped...




www.overclock.net


----------



## vinz

qiller said:


> I tested this too. If I put the RTX3090 into the second slot, everything is fine - but it's only running with 8 lanes in PCIe x8 Gen4 mode (8GT/s). And I did another test with 2 graphics cards: RTX3090 in first slot, a GTX1660S in second. In this constellation everything is working fine also, but again, only in PCIe x8 Gen4 mode (8GT/s) cause of lane-sharing between first and second slot. So the only culprit is the PCIe x16 Gen4 mode (16GT/s) in the first PCIe x16 slot.
> 
> I've posted the problem here already:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte X570 Aorus Xtreme Owners Club
> 
> 
> X570 AORUS Xtreme-F31p AGESA1.1.0.0😇 The current BIOS F31o also has this AGESA - it doesn't seem to be any different unless this is a newer minor revision or something...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte X570 Aorus Xtreme Owners Club
> 
> 
> Elusive issue. Could my USB 3.0 ports be having issues? I have had 2 mice that upon restart, not a cold boot, set off the Windows device connected chime. If I plug them into a USB 2.0 port it doesn't do this. Just yesterday my keyboard which is also plugged into a USB 3.0 port just stopped...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net


You can't call the customer service ?


----------



## dr.Rafi

qiller said:


> I tested this too. If I put the RTX3090 into the second slot, everything is fine - but it's only running with 8 lanes in PCIe x8 Gen4 mode (8GT/s). And I did another test with 2 graphics cards: RTX3090 in first slot, a GTX1660S in second. In this constellation everything is working fine also, but again, only in PCIe x8 Gen4 mode (8GT/s) cause of lane-sharing between first and second slot. So the only culprit is the PCIe x16 Gen4 mode (16GT/s) in the first PCIe x16 slot.
> 
> I've posted the problem here already:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte X570 Aorus Xtreme Owners Club
> 
> 
> X570 AORUS Xtreme-F31p AGESA1.1.0.0😇 The current BIOS F31o also has this AGESA - it doesn't seem to be any different unless this is a newer minor revision or something...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte X570 Aorus Xtreme Owners Club
> 
> 
> Elusive issue. Could my USB 3.0 ports be having issues? I have had 2 mice that upon restart, not a cold boot, set off the Windows device connected chime. If I plug them into a USB 2.0 port it doesn't do this. Just yesterday my keyboard which is also plugged into a USB 3.0 port just stopped...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net


it is clearly Motherboard issue, I read the links, the cpu is offering 2x8 (16) lanes @ gen4 with no issues but the traces to the first slot is not managing to run @16 with gen 4, there is only other thing in my mind why gigabyte couldnot reproduce the problem is using less powerfull pcie 16 gen4 card than 3090, they might use 3070 or even 3060ti if you mange to get one and try it. and ask them to use 3090 for testing.


----------



## qiller

@vinz: I did. I should open a support ticket on esupport.gigabyte.com. I did and explained everything in detail. After 3 posts and asking back to [email protected] they came to the conclusion too, that mainboard must be rma'ed, but I have to do this over my retailer. So I did. After over 5 weeks of waiting I get back the motherboard without any notice, just a simple hint from the retailer, that the rma has finished. I put in the Aorus Xtreme again but got the same problems. Strangely, at first my second bios was active, where my old profiles with PCIe Gen3 mode enabled were stored (they didn't test any other uefi versions). As I put all together, the system was indeed in PCIe Gen3 mode and of course working without any problems. But I send in the mainboard with completely defaults und with the other bios active.

Anyways, after asking back the retailer, what Gigabyte has done exactly with the rma I got this answer in English (I explained the problem in German -> perhaps there was a translation based misunderstanding of the problem):


> _No trouble found after tests with multiple configurations_


No hints, what configurations were tested, no more details.

@dr.Rafi May be, but why the hell everything is working fine in a cheap 70€ mainboard? And putting in a PCIe x16 Gen4 graphics card is exactly the culprit for the mainboard. I used it with a GTX1660S for a year and everything was working fine. Now I know why there were no problems -> GTX1660S is a PCIe Gen3 graphics card. Beginning of december 2020 I finally got a Nvidia RTX3090 FE graphics card and the whole mess up began. First I thought the graphics card was faulty (an extremely coil whine noise was another reason to send back the card). So I didn't care much. But as I got another RTX3090 from PNY I got the exact same problems as with the Founders Edition (but the coil whine is much lesser with the PNY). Then over a week I tried to find out, what was the problem (I tested my old 3950X with the old F11 bios too). And after a while of googling I tried out the PCIe generation setting in the UEFI and BAM!, system was stable with PCIe x16 Gen3.

If I can get another PCIe x16 Gen4 graphics card, I will test this of course. But at the time it's alsmost impossible to get one.

I will send in the mainboard again (already posted with esupport and called my retailer about the not-fixed problem), but this time with English error description, reproduction manual and printed screenshots. Sry, but with a 700€+ mainboard I want this thing to be fixed.

Edit: And, this time both bios chips are flashed with F32 and F33a without any profiles stored and completely set to defaults.


----------



## dr.Rafi

qiller said:


> @vinz: I did. I should open a support ticket on esupport.gigabyte.com. I did and explained everything in detail. After 3 posts and asking back to [email protected] they came to the conclusion too, that mainboard must be rma'ed, but I have to do this over my retailer. So I did. After over 5 weeks of waiting I get back the motherboard without any notice, just a simple hint from the retailer, that the rma has finished. I put in the Aorus Xtreme again but got the same problems. Strangely, at first my second bios was active, where my old profiles with PCIe Gen3 mode enabled were stored (they didn't test any other uefi versions). As I put all together, the system was indeed in PCIe Gen3 mode and of course working without any problems. But I send in the mainboard with completely defaults und with the other bios active.
> 
> Anyways, after asking back the retailer, what Gigabyte has done exactly with the rma I got this answer in English (I explained the problem in German -> perhaps there was a translation based misunderstanding of the problem):
> 
> No hints, what configurations were tested, no more details.
> 
> @dr.Rafi May be, but why the hell everything is working fine in a cheap 70€ mainboard? And putting in a PCIe x16 Gen4 graphics card is exactly the culprit for the mainboard. I used it with a GTX1660S for a year and everything was working fine. Now I know why there were no problems -> GTX1660S is a PCIe Gen3 graphics card. Beginning of december 2020 I finally got a Nvidia RTX3090 FE graphics card and the whole mess up began. First I thought the graphics card was faulty (an extremely coil whine noise was another reason to send back the card). So I didn't care much. But as I got another RTX3090 from PNY I got the exact same problems as with the Founders Edition (but the coil whine is much lesser with the PNY). Then over a week I tried to find out, what was the problem (I tested my old 3950X with the old F11 bios too). And after a while of googling I tried out the PCIe generation setting in the UEFI and BAM!, system was stable with PCIe x16 Gen3.
> 
> If I can get another PCIe x16 Gen4 graphics card, I will test this of course. But at the time it's alsmost impossible to get one.
> 
> I will send in the mainboard again (already posted with esupport and called my retailer about the not-fixed problem), but this time with English error description, reproduction manual and printed screenshots. Sry, but with a 700€+ mainboard I want this thing to be fixed.
> 
> Edit: And, this time both bios chips are flashed with F32 and F33a without any profiles stored and completely set to defaults.


I asume they simply test the second bios profile with your pcie3 setting and they find it stable so they left it on it and back to you like they fooling peoples, ask them to test it on 3090 graphic card and repeat that phrase couple times with bold letters so they can understand.🤯


----------



## Tanquen

Tanquen said:


> How many beeps on startup is normal for you guys? I noticed when I installed the newer bios I get a sickly beep kind of like there's almost not enough power and then I think a three beeps after that. I went back to an older BIOS F31q and now I get the sickly beep a slight pause and then one beep.


I now get 4 beeps then a pause and one more beep.  This is not fun.


----------



## OCmember

I don't have any PCI gen 4 devices yet.. hope my board is ok.


----------



## OCmember

OCmember said:


> Ran OCCT 45m, Medium Data Set, AVX2, 1900/3800 Dual Rank, GDM Enabled, VSOC 1.19, and it passed without WHEA errors: F33c. The context for this is that I can't get the same kit to achieve the same on F32. F33c still is slower than previous bios', Calculator Latency test is still around 55ns (5800X) vs 52.9ns on F32.
> 
> Going to keep an eye out for odd behavior. Usually if my sound is acting up it means the vsoc isn't getting enough volts. I just ejected a USB Flash drive and the Windows chime wasn't the same so ...


Spoke too soon. WHEA errors. Went 2 days without an error and this morning one showed in in the Event Viewer log. Increased the vSOC to 1.2v and ran OCCT, an error came up within 5 min. Rrrrrr


----------



## J14237

Has anyone been having issues with resizable bar? I tried to enable it and it removes all of my drives and won’t boot into windows because it doesn’t see any drives? It only happens when I try to turn on the resizable bar option, I can enable the 4G coding without any issues but it won’t let me turn on resizable bar. I have tried bios F32,F33a and F33c, I have the most recent x570 chipset driver, I have a 5800x and a 6800xt with the latest driver update which came out today. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

J14237 said:


> Has anyone been having issues with resizable bar? I tried to enable it and it removes all of my drives and won’t boot into windows because it doesn’t see any drives? It only happens when I try to turn on the resizable bar option, I can enable the 4G coding without any issues but it won’t let me turn on resizable bar. I have tried bios F32,F33a and F33c, I have the most recent x570 chipset driver, I have a 5800x and a 6800xt with the latest driver update which came out today. Any ideas would be appreciated.


Enabling Resize-Bar disables CSM/Legacy boot mode..your drives or specifically your boot drive has to be in UEFI mode to boot up properly..


----------



## Tanquen

kairi_zeroblade said:


> Enabling Resize-Bar disables CSM/Legacy boot mode..your drives or specifically your boot drive has to be in UEFI mode to boot up properly..


That seems odd. I've toggled the setting to get rid of the four beep error code that seems to have something to do with the RTX 3080 and it doesn't affect the drive detection at all. CSM is supposed to allow older operating systems or devices to talk to hardware I don't think it necessarily disables UEFI or changes your drive to or from GPT.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Tanquen said:


> That seems odd. I've toggled the setting to get rid of the four beep error code that seems to have something to do with the RTX 3080 and it doesn't affect the drive detection at all. CSM is supposed to allow older operating systems or devices to talk to hardware I don't think it necessarily disables UEFI or changes your drive to or from GPT.


I have gone with this dilemma recently..enabling re-size BAR and above 4G decoding disables CSM no matter what..you can check on this discussion and many users on this Reddit post, and YES, AMD didn't made this clear for users..


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/k2p67r


----------



## Tanquen

kairi_zeroblade said:


> I have gone with this dilemma recently..enabling re-size BAR and above 4G decoding disables CSM no matter what..you can check on this discussion and many users on this Reddit post, and YES, AMD didn't made this clear for users..
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/k2p67r


I'm just saying that with it enabled, Win10-64Bit still makes a GPT boot drive and boots from it. With it off, that same GPT Win10-64Bit drive still boots. It does for me. ???


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Tanquen said:


> I'm just saying that with it enabled, Win10-64Bit still makes a GPT boot drive and boots from it. With it off, that same GPT Win10-64Bit drive still boots. It does for me. ???


GPT has no relation on this..you just have to force UEFI boot and thats it..


----------



## Tanquen

kairi_zeroblade said:


> GPT has no relation on this..you just have to force UEFI boot and thats it..


 Oh, like some guides say I thought it was required. ???

"check whether the disk’s partition style is GPT, as it’s required for booting Windows system in UEFI mode"


----------



## Tanquen

Added a second NVMe drive and the BIOS sees both but I can not get the MB to boot from the new one. I'd like to be able to select one or the other to boot from. The boot selection list only shows the first one.


----------



## Eulerian

Rev 1.0, which version lately has been the go-to? (I'm still on F31)


----------



## Akele

I see that a new Rev 1.2 version of the X570 Aorus Xtreme has appeared on the Gigabyte website in the past 24 hours: X570 AORUS XTREME (rev. 1.2) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.K.

The specs look like they're much the same as Rev 1.0 and Rev 1.1, but it seems to have a new WiFi 6E chip. Perhaps this board is not end of life after all?


----------



## vinz

Some ppl here was saying the card is EOL. Why a rev1.2 so ?


----------



## OCmember

Looks like AGESA 1.2.0.1 will bring memory performance back to where it use to be,








AMD AGESA 1.2.0.1 BIOS Firmware Tested on MSI X570 & B550 Motherboards, Fixes L3 Cache Performance & Includes Improvements For Ryzen 5000 CPUs


AMD's AGESA 1.2.0.1 BIOS has been officially introduced and comes with a range of bug fixes & improvements for Ryzen 5000 Desktop CPUs.




wccftech.com


----------



## vinz

OCmember said:


> Looks like AGESA 1.2.0.1 will bring memory performance back to where it use to be,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD AGESA 1.2.0.1 BIOS Firmware Tested on MSI X570 & B550 Motherboards, Fixes L3 Cache Performance & Includes Improvements For Ryzen 5000 CPUs
> 
> 
> AMD's AGESA 1.2.0.1 BIOS has been officially introduced and comes with a range of bug fixes & improvements for Ryzen 5000 Desktop CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wccftech.com


I'm not concerned about that. I think Gigabyte already patched that in their 1.2.0.0:










I use hybrid OC from CTR 2.1 beta.

My CPU Sample is BRONZE, that's why the 1900 doesn't work and that's i used 3 month of my time trying to get the cpu working in OC.
I understand why some ppl are doing nice OC here, they have just a sample GOLD 
This is not fault of Gigabyte stability of their bios now I know.

Here is my sample core, you can see only 2-3 core is not so good, make the cpu from Gold sample to bronze.
CTR BOOST TESTER RESULTS (test version)
CORE / THREAD / FREQUENCY / VID / TEMPERATURE
C01 T0 F 4776 V 1.476 T 61.7
C01 T1 F 4790 V 1.47 T 61.1
C02 T0 F 4931 V 1.476 T 61.6
C02 T1 F 4927 V 1.474 T 62.8
C03 T0 F 4806 V 1.466 T 59.8
C03 T1 F 4807 V 1.46 T 59.7
C04 T0 F 4793 V 1.458 T 59.7
C04 T1 F 4789 V 1.455 T 58.4
C05 T0 F 4839 V 1.453 T 58.1
C05 T1 F 4835 V 1.45 T 58.7
C06 T0 F 4812 V 1.465 T 60
C06 T1 F 4795 V 1.461 T 60.6
C07 T0 F 4795 V 1.457 T 60.6
C07 T1 F 4806 V 1.455 T 62.5
C08 T0 F 4893 V 1.473 T 61.9
C08 T1 F 4890 V 1.47 T 62.2
C09 T0 F 4636 V 1.475 T 57.9
C09 T1 F 4633 V 1.473 T 58.2
C10 T0 F 4679 V 1.486 T 58.5
C10 T1 F 4680 V 1.479 T 59.3
C11 T0 F 4617 V 1.476 T 57.3
C11 T1 F 4616 V 1.472 T 57.5
C12 T0 F 4693 V 1.483 T 58.8
C12 T1 F 4691 V 1.488 T 60.2
C13 T0 F 4631 V 1.491 T 58.7
C13 T1 F 4640 V 1.488 T 58.8
C14 T0 F 4657 V 1.482 T 58.9
C14 T1 F 4648 V 1.476 T 60.1
C15 T0 F 4592 V 1.467 T 60.1
C15 T1 F 4595 V 1.465 T 60.9
C16 T0 F 4637 V 1.47 T 61
C16 T1 F 4641 V 1.469 T 60.5










PS: Just a council from all ppl getting real problem with their Ryzen, Try the CTR 2.1 tools and make a diagnose of your CPU and give you interesting infos about the quality of your CPU to be sure the problem is not just that ...

Please Gold or Platinum samplers : What are able to do with it ?


----------



## OCmember

@vinz i'm able to reproduce it switching from pre F33c to F33c, it's the bios.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

new beta F33d bios with new agesa









X570AORUSXTREME


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com


----------



## Deepcuts

F33d seems to have a very small single core improvement in my case.
Latency also a very very small improvement.
Anything extra, I'll take it.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

good to hear, i was not testing the last 2 weeks as i did upgrade my case to Corsair 1000D and that was a lot work to take all out and put into new case


----------



## PowerK

The F33d BIOS was removed by stasio. 
GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

haha nice, well the link works but then they will post a new one also ok, so we see what comes


----------



## LionAlonso

If anyone wants it i have it, just pm me


----------



## vinz

1.2.0.1 ?


----------



## OCmember

One user apparently lost his option to boot into bios, I would avoid 1.2.0.1 until it's officially released.


----------



## LionAlonso

OCmember said:


> One user apparently lost his option to boot into bios, I would avoid 1.2.0.1


Everything fine here.
And we have dual bios and clear CMOS.
Dont update backup bios.


----------



## dr.Rafi

OCmember said:


> One user apparently lost his option to boot into bios, I would avoid 1.2.0.1 until it's officially released.


Going to try it now and update


----------



## dr.Rafi

LionAlonso said:


> Everything fine here.
> And we have dual bios and clear CMOS.
> Dont update backup bios.


Even if you update both you can flash using no cpu method to recover.


----------



## vinz

OCmember said:


> One user apparently lost his option to boot into bios, I would avoid 1.2.0.1 until it's officially released.


Afer updating to 33d, no problem at all. No improvement on L3 cache in AIDA64 because i think we are not concerned about the L3 problem


----------



## LionAlonso

vinz said:


> Afer updating to 33d, no problem at all. No improvement on L3 cache in AIDA64 because i think we are not concerned about the L3 problem
> 
> View attachment 2481859


If u had high EDC limit with PBO or fixed manual overclock ofc there wasnt.


----------



## Net30

Seems like there is quite a few. What version everyone running?


----------



## kazukun

BIOS F33f Agesa 1.2.0.1 








X570AORUSXTREME


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

did upgrade to F33F no problems so far, also see small improvement on ram.


----------



## OCmember

FEEF looks like an ambigram. I might update for this reason alone, lol

I updated my Dark Hero to 1.2.0.1 and it feels a little quicker in general use. Expecting to see a drop in memory latency tests with the Xtreme


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

yeah did not like F32 to much, but F33f is close to F31K again so happy so far. Also CTR shows now more stable results and my cpu is now silver not bronze as with F32.


----------



## OCmember

I wonder, does it help increase stability with 1900:3800 DR? I get WHEA errors at 3800 with DR & SR


----------



## Nighthog

Updated to F33f from old F33a which was working alright.

Not noticed anything obvious, maybe seems more responsive but nothing definitive benchmarked and compared.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

I have 0 errors so far with F33f, my system was stable before with 3800/1900..but i did test a lot on F31K so RAM OC is not easy you should know. I have no errors when i did test F33f with CRT the OC of the CPU were F32 did show 1-2 errors and CPU OC was not so good there...it not always the RAM OC as you can see now what i try to explain.


----------



## PowerK

Performance is slightly improved. BIOS F33f AGESA 1.2.0.1


----------



## Tanquen

Anyone have issues with slow shutdowns? It takes like a good 20-30 seconds before I even see the window shut down screen.

Also, I see they've put a version 1.2 of the motherboard on their site. Anyone know what the difference is?

Looks like Onboard Intel® WiFi 6E vs 6 & BT 5.2 vs 5.


----------



## D1g1talEntr0py

Tanquen said:


> Anyone have issues with slow shutdowns? It takes like a good 20-30 seconds before I even see the window shut down screen.
> 
> Also, I see they've put a version 1.2 of the motherboard on their site. Anyone know what the difference is?
> 
> Looks like Onboard Intel® WiFi 6E vs 6 & BT 5.2 vs 5.


No issues with slow shutdowns here on F33f.

I also don't notice any difference between the two versions other than the WiFi card which can be easily upgraded for pretty cheap. I bought a WiFi 6E card and installed it on my v1.1 board and it was easy to install. There might be some undocumented changes though.


----------



## Tanquen

D1g1talEntr0py said:


> No issues with slow shutdowns here on F33f.
> 
> I also don't notice any difference between the two versions other than the WiFi card which can be easily upgraded for pretty cheap. I bought a WiFi 6E card and installed it on my v1.1 board and it was easy to install. There might be some undocumented changes though.


Not related but I also get 4 beeps unless I disable CSM and one I do the BIOS screens are laggy.

I guess it is more like 10-15 seconds but if I do a reboot I get that screen right away. It’s not affecting my VMs or other Windows 10 PCs. I wish the BIOS would let me disable more stuff. I’m sure it is waiting on something but what?


----------



## vinz

Doesn't see anychange using CTR with F33f


----------



## Tanquen

Tanquen said:


> Not related but I also get 4 beeps unless I disable CSM and one I do the BIOS screens are laggy.
> 
> I guess it is more like 10-15 seconds but if I do a reboot I get that screen right away. It’s not affecting my VMs or other Windows 10 PCs. I wish the BIOS would let me disable more stuff. I’m sure it is waiting on something but what?


I was able to track it down to an internal USB connection to a multi-io 5 and a quarter Bay.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

vinz said:


> Doesn't see anychange using CTR with F33f
> View attachment 2482544


i did test it and run again the OC setup to check the settings from the CTR program and save the new profile


----------



## OCmember

Did an update to F33f on primary bios. 

Issue: when selecting memory clock ratio all the entries are screwed up. e.g. I'll have multiple entries of the same multiplier:


----------



## pippo369

Same problem too


----------



## Chito

Just got a 5900X to drop into the board to replace my 3900X. Starting to read back through the threads now to see what if any issues I might find. Anything to be aware of immediately? I'm running my memory at 3800MHz, hopefully the 5900X I got will do so as well. Current bios is F12e, will be upgrading to F33f before installing.


----------



## vinz

Chito said:


> Just got a 5900X to drop into the board to replace my 3900X. Starting to read back through the threads now to see what if any issues I might find. Anything to be aware of immediately? I'm running my memory at 3800MHz, hopefully the 5900X I got will do so as well. Current bios is F12e, will be upgrading to F33f before installing.


If you can run it at 3800(+) first it will be a good sign of a good sample
Then run a CTR 2.1 RC3 diagnose test to be aware of your sample capacity/quality


----------



## OCmember

Anyone know what's wrong with bios F31? It's been removed from board rev. 1.0 as well as the _beta_ F33 bios'

Currently F30 and F32 are the only Ryzen 5k series support.


----------



## qiller

qiller said:


> Just wanted to note, my Aorus Xtreme came back from rma, but nothing was done due to failed reproduction of the error. Mainboard still leads to unstable and very slow system if everything is on bios-defaults. That is a nogo.
> 
> Bios defaults vs. manually set to pcie gen3
> View attachment 2479549
> View attachment 2479550
> 
> I don't get it, how this couldn't be reproducable...


Gigabyte replaced the motherboard. Still rev1.0, but it works with x16-pcie-gen4 finally:









And, still only 1866MHz fclk without wheas, 1900fclk is not bootable, 1933+fclk with wheas. From 1966fclk onwards every setting is worse than my 1866/3733cl15-setting.








@vinz How you can get your latency score under 55ns with your 1866/3733-setting? I got a wall @55ns. I tested some cl14-settings, with and without gdm, with cr1 or cr2, trfc down to 250 but latency does not care. I tested 7zip-compression, corona-1.3-benchmark and some games and there is no difference to above 3733cl15 gdm off/cr1-setting, very strange. With 3766cl16 there is a very small performance drop, aida latency is @55.4ns. I will test F33 when it's not beta anymore.


----------



## vinz

qiller said:


> Gigabyte replaced the motherboard. Still rev1.0, but it works with x16-pcie-gen4 finally:
> View attachment 2483812
> 
> 
> And, still only 1866MHz fclk without wheas, 1900fclk is not bootable, 1933+fclk with wheas. From 1966fclk onwards every setting is worse than my 1866/3733cl15-setting.
> View attachment 2483811
> 
> @vinz How you can get your latency score under 55ns with your 1866/3733-setting? I got a wall @55ns. I tested some cl14-settings, with and without gdm, with cr1 or cr2, trfc down to 250 but latency does not care. I tested 7zip-compression, corona-1.3-benchmark and some games and there is no difference to above 3733cl15 gdm off/cr1-setting, very strange. With 3766cl16 there is a very small performance drop, aida latency is @55.4ns. I will test F33 when it's not beta anymore.


Hey qiller nice you have finally a working board ...
I just perfed to 52.6 in the lowest score. For that i tuned the ram in agressive tuning then use CTR in agressive overlock (just under the max capacity of my sample).
As i was lazy of my "bad" sample which looks like exactly yours... I decided to RMA it and my new is on the way. Temporary i buy a 5800X that i just received today at MSRP, and it is a GOLD sample. Just setting it in the mobo, the first boot was at 2000 FCSK without any problem ! so ...

DIAGNOSTIC RESULTS
AMD Ryzen 7 5800X 8-Core Processor
CPU VID: 1071
CPU TEL: 1041
Max temperature: 62,88°
Energy efficient: 4,2
Your CPU is GOLDEN SAMPLE
Recomended values for overclocking (P1 profile):
Reference voltage: 1250 mV
Reference frequency: 4625 MHz
Recomended values for overclocking (P2 profile):
Reference voltage: 1325 mV
Reference frequency: 4725 MHz
Recomended values for undervolting:
Reference voltage: 1125 mV
Reference frequency: 4375 MHz

If my RMAed 5950X is again a BRONZE sample, i'll consider to keep this 5800X and sell the new 5950X


----------



## Huzi Dada

New bios available for download


----------



## OCmember

I heard it's still full of bugs (F33g), on another forum.

EDIT: there's an F33h out that fixes the memory multi, released yesterday








X570AORUSXTREME


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com




NOTES:

Agesa 1.2.0.1 Patch A
Fix Memory multi
Date 03/25/2021


----------



## Tanquen

vinz said:


> Hey qiller nice you have finally a working board ...
> I just perfed to 52.6 in the lowest score. For that i tuned the ram in agressive tuning then use CTR in agressive overlock (just under the max capacity of my sample).
> As i was lazy of my "bad" sample which looks like exactly yours... I decided to RMA it and my new is on the way. Temporary i buy a 5800X that i just received today at MSRP, and it is a GOLD sample. Just setting it in the mobo, the first boot was at 2000 FCSK without any problem ! so ...
> 
> DIAGNOSTIC RESULTS
> AMD Ryzen 7 5800X 8-Core Processor
> CPU VID: 1071
> CPU TEL: 1041
> Max temperature: 62,88°
> Energy efficient: 4,2
> Your CPU is GOLDEN SAMPLE
> Recomended values for overclocking (P1 profile):
> Reference voltage: 1250 mV
> Reference frequency: 4625 MHz
> Recomended values for overclocking (P2 profile):
> Reference voltage: 1325 mV
> Reference frequency: 4725 MHz
> Recomended values for undervolting:
> Reference voltage: 1125 mV
> Reference frequency: 4375 MHz
> 
> If my RMAed 5950X is again a BRONZE sample, i'll consider to keep this 5800X and sell the new 5950X


Is it really worth all that hassle just to be able to run the Infinity fabric at 1900 or 2000?


----------



## OCmember

@Tanquen There_ is_ a boost in performance. My old 3800X was able to do 1900/3800 with a single rank cl14 kit. I'm currently limited to 1866/ 3733 with a Vermeer.


----------



## Tanquen

OCmember said:


> @Tanquen There_ is_ a boost in performance. My old 3800X was able to do 1900/3800 with a single rank cl14 kit. I'm currently limited to 1866/ 3733 with a Vermeer.


Boost, or you can maybe see a number change in a benchmark? Many years ago I gave up on messing with RAM speeds as it never seemed to do anything tangible. In tests it would show like a single digit percent in certain tasks. Its more complicated now with multi channel and so on but still. I got sucked in again with AMD and their comments about how the 5000 chips can do 2000 FCSK and you'll want 2000Hrz RAM but my 5600x only did 1900 and it was slower than when running at 1800.


----------



## vinz

Tanquen said:


> Is it really worth all that hassle just to be able to run the Infinity fabric at 1900 or 2000?


Before I just received the 5800X Gold, i though it was impossible and was thinking even of problems with ram or mobo...
I've the impression if you are locked to 1866/3733 fsck like i was and qiller is  your cpu sample is just "bad" and just need to put a lot of voltage on it get it working nice.
Versus the 5950X the 5800X need around -0,168mV to get the same !
I checked i could get into 1933/3866 stable but need again more voltage, i can hit 1966/3933 stable with again more voltage and 2000/4000 instable with WHEA


----------



## dr.Rafi

vinz said:


> Hey qiller nice you have finally a working board ...
> I just perfed to 52.6 in the lowest score. For that i tuned the ram in agressive tuning then use CTR in agressive overlock (just under the max capacity of my sample).
> As i was lazy of my "bad" sample which looks like exactly yours... I decided to RMA it and my new is on the way. Temporary i buy a 5800X that i just received today at MSRP, and it is a GOLD sample. Just setting it in the mobo, the first boot was at 2000 FCSK without any problem ! so ...
> 
> DIAGNOSTIC RESULTS
> AMD Ryzen 7 5800X 8-Core Processor
> CPU VID: 1071
> CPU TEL: 1041
> Max temperature: 62,88°
> Energy efficient: 4,2
> Your CPU is GOLDEN SAMPLE
> Recomended values for overclocking (P1 profile):
> Reference voltage: 1250 mV
> Reference frequency: 4625 MHz
> Recomended values for overclocking (P2 profile):
> Reference voltage: 1325 mV
> Reference frequency: 4725 MHz
> Recomended values for undervolting:
> Reference voltage: 1125 mV
> Reference frequency: 4375 MHz
> 
> If my RMAed 5950X is again a BRONZE sample, i'll consider to keep this 5800X and sell the new 5950X


Can you please let us know which week and years is produced the 5800x ?thanks


----------



## OCmember

F33h bios up for Rev 1.0:








X570 AORUS XTREME (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.S.A.


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com


----------



## PowerK

Thanks. Updated.


----------



## OCmember

@PowerK Now that that you've had both boards for a while how do you feel about them?


----------



## PowerK

@OCmember
I like both Aorus Xtreme and Dark Hero. For BIOS, my 'personal' preference goes to ASUS. I also like DOS (Dynamic Overclock Switcher) on the Dark Hero. DOS needs a bit more polish from ASUS but it's a feature I really like.
In terms of hardware build quality, I think Aorus Xtreme is better built.
Performance-wise, it's a toss up really. Once fine tuned they both perform almost equally well.
They both are great boards.


----------



## Baoran

Nvidia just released drivers today that has support for Resizable BAR for rtx 3000 series cards and I was wondering if that will work with my motherboard?


----------



## vinz

Baoran said:


> Nvidia just released drivers today that has support for Resizable BAR for rtx 3000 series cards and I was wondering if that will work with my motherboard?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

yes it works if you have the right settings, you can see it in GPU-Z also. You need to update the bios of the GPU also. Bios V3 for the ASUS is on the website by the way.


----------



## smokedawg

Just got my Xtreme around MSRP a couple of days ago after it was briefly in stock at amazon. It is a rev 1.0 though. Should I try to get a newer revision or is 1.0 fine? Getting a 2x16 3800cl14 gskill kit along with it. I do not have a CPU yet. Thank you.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

smokedawg said:


> Just got my Xtreme around MSRP a couple of days ago after it was briefly in stock at amazon. It is a rev 1.0 though. Should I try to get a newer revision or is 1.0 fine? Getting a 2x16 3800cl14 gskill kit along with it. I do not have a CPU yet. Thank you.


if you don't need Thunderbold 1.1 rev is not a big change, i also had Rev 1.0 in the old build and never was unhappy. 3800CL14 kit is nice, but getting a CPU for a good deal is more a problem


----------



## Nighthog

smokedawg said:


> Just got my Xtreme around MSRP a couple of days ago after it was briefly in stock at amazon. It is a rev 1.0 though. Should I try to get a newer revision or is 1.0 fine? Getting a 2x16 3800cl14 gskill kit along with it. I do not have a CPU yet. Thank you.


You only want the rev 1.2 if you want to MEM OC 5000+ speeds.
If you have a Rev 1.0 board a new cheaper B550 from gigabyte is usually better. The Rev 1.2 got the extra MEM OC trace updates to be on-par or better than B550 board line-up.
But the upgrades only are valid in high frequency ranges 5000Mhz and more. Might make 4400-4800 range more easy to get running but it's not something impossible even on rev 1.0 if you want to tinker around.

Though I've newer actually seen a Rev. 1.2 out in the wild from a actual user to report on the updates.
Most seem to get Rev 1.0 & 1.1 boards. The 1.1 got the thunderbolt upgrade options that are missing from Rev 1.0 among some other small changes on the board overall.


----------



## ZAlien

Nighthog said:


> You only want the rev 1.2 if you want to MEM OC 5000+ speeds.
> If you have a Rev 1.0 board a new cheaper B550 from gigabyte is usually better. The Rev 1.2 got the extra MEM OC trace updates to be on-par or better than B550 board line-up.
> But the upgrades only are valid in high frequency ranges 5000Mhz and more. Might make 4400-4800 range more easy to get running but it's not something impossible even on rev 1.0 if you want to tinker around.
> 
> Though I've newer actually seen a Rev. 1.2 out in the wild from a actual user to report on the updates.
> Most seem to get Rev 1.0 & 1.1 boards. The 1.1 got the thunderbolt upgrade options that are missing from Rev 1.0 among some other small changes on the board overall.


X570 Xtreme 1.1 is the one with mem trace updates. I don't know what 1.2 has different except Intel® WiFi 6E (compared to WiFi 6 on rev 1.1) other than that they even have exactly the same photos on the website.


----------



## ZAlien

I'm on F33h (updated both Main and backup) right now and after enabling PCIe Resizable BAR I'm loosing all boot options in BIOS (no HDD/SSD present under BOOT section while drives are visible in other parts of the BIOS) resulting in PC constantly opening BIOS during POST. Even if I disable PCIe Resizable BAR the boot options are not getting back  Only loading optimized settings or earlier profile fixes the thing. What a 
Is anyone else also having this issue? 
I think I will go back to F33C for now
Edit
Same thing on F33C, Boot override doesn't work as well


----------



## Nighthog

ZAlien said:


> I'm on F33h right now and after enabling PCIe Resizable BAR I'm loosing all boot options in BIOS (no HDD/SSD present under BOOT section while drives are visible in other parts of the BIOS) resulting in PC constantly opening BIOS during POST. Even if I disable PCIe Resizable BAR the boot options are not getting back  Only loading optimized settings or earlier profile fixes the thing. What a
> Is anyone else also having this issue? I think I will go back to F33C


Do you have GPT /UEFI compliant windows partition? 
If you have a older Windows install using MBR you can't boot without CSM:enabled using legacy mode. 

Resizable bar requires CSM:disabled to work. Meaning you need a GPT partition tables.


----------



## ZAlien

Nighthog said:


> Do you have GPT /UEFI compliant windows partition?
> If you have a older Windows install using MBR you can't boot without CSM:enabled using legacy mode.
> 
> Resizable bar requires CSM:disabled to work. Meaning you need a GPT partition tables.


That actually may be the case... looks like this evening will be wasted on reinstalling OS


----------



## OCmember

smokedawg said:


> Just got my Xtreme around MSRP a couple of days ago after it was briefly in stock at amazon. It is a rev 1.0 though. Should I try to get a newer revision or is 1.0 fine? Getting a 2x16 3800cl14 gskill kit along with it. I do not have a CPU yet. Thank you.


You can buy the 2x16GB 3800 CL14 kit but who knows if your IF will handle it. My 3800X could, my 5800X can't. I bought a 3600 2x16 cl16 1.35v kit cause of the lack of availability of the kit you're looking for and it can do the 3800cl14 timings using my 2x8 3800 cl14 xmp profile, but I found my IF would throw WHEA errors no matter what volts I pushed.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

ZAlien said:


> I'm on F33h (updated both Main and backup) right now and after enabling PCIe Resizable BAR I'm loosing all boot options in BIOS (no HDD/SSD present under BOOT section while drives are visible in other parts of the BIOS) resulting in PC constantly opening BIOS during POST. Even if I disable PCIe Resizable BAR the boot options are not getting back  Only loading optimized settings or earlier profile fixes the thing. What a
> Is anyone else also having this issue?
> I think I will go back to F33C for now
> Edit
> Same thing on F33C, Boot override doesn't work as well


F33H 3090 mine works, with CSM off, bar shows ok all good, but I did install uefi Windows, so maybe some other stuff if wrong in the bios settings.


----------



## ZAlien

X570-3900X-DE said:


> F33H 3090 mine works, with CSM off, bar shows ok all good, but I did install uefi Windows, so maybe some other stuff if wrong in the bios settings.


I have reinstalled Windows on GPT partition and BAR works now (currently @F33C, CSM off). Strange thing is I could swear I had GPT on the same SSD on my previous mobo. Windows installer must have messed it up when I did clean install for X570 in January.


----------



## OCmember

Anyone else confirm the mouse fix with F33h? I can, just seeing if anyone else noticed. Personally I feel it's a HUGE improvement.


----------



## D-EJ915

Am I just oblivious or is there no way to disable the wifi/bluetooth card in the bios?


----------



## OCmember

D-EJ915 said:


> Am I just oblivious or is there no way to disable the wifi/bluetooth card in the bios?


There isn't, BUT you can disable the USB 2.0 port it's linked to, same with the RGB


----------



## PowerK

OCmember said:


> There isn't, BUT you can disable the USB 2.0 port it's linked to, same with the RGB


Oh, that's a nice idea. I never thought of disabling individual USB ports. I'll try tonight! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Tanquen

OCmember said:


> There isn't, BUT you can disable the USB 2.0 port it's linked to, same with the RGB


I forget what it's called but there is a setting to turn off the RGB. They really need to add a setting for any device on the board really. And it would be awesome to be able to enable or disable NVME drives without having to pull out video cards and physically removing the drive.


----------



## Nighthog

OCmember said:


> Anyone else confirm the mouse fix with F33h? I can, just seeing if anyone else noticed. Personally I feel it's a HUGE improvement.


Been using the F33h version on my Ryzen 5 Pro 4650G and haven't noticed anything different. There never wasn't such a issue for me ever but didn't break anything to prior either. Would need to test with my 3800X to see any trouble. But I only saw issues on 1900/1933 FCLK on my sample but could manually tune it out to working as intended for 1900.
Maybe 1933FCLK can be made to work now? (audio issues that could not be fixed)


----------



## OCmember

Do our boards support Intel Optane 905P NVMe drives?


----------



## smokedawg

I returned my rev1.0 board and got a rev1.1. Yesterday my 5950x arrived and I did a quick setup with my new 3800cl14 RAM and an old 290x, flashed BIOS 33h, enabled the XMP profile and set IF to 1900. Voltages on auto. I have a lot of reading to do coming from a 2500k.
Currently trying to find my prime95 stable curve optimizer values. First CCX has cores from -30 to -6 so far, second CCX has all cores at -30. Boost is set to 0 though so maximum frequency is ~5050 MHz single (at least I assume that is the reason?)


----------



## OCmember

@smokedawg Is your IF OCCT stable, at 1900? And how did you get a Rev 1.1 board? Was there something wrong with the first board you had?


----------



## smokedawg

I just did a 1 hour OCCT run at my current settings and it did not show any errors. I used SSE, large, auto threads. The CO settings were not prime95 stable though (rounding error on one core).
Regarding the Rev 1.0 board I had: I have no idea if there was anything wrong with the board. After some thinking I sent it back unused before I got my RAM and CPU as I wanted the better memory traces and the thunderbolt option in case I ever need it. Since most shops do not mention the revision sold I wrote some emails but most were not able to give me an answer as they use a distributor. Finally one shop offered to order one to check the revision and it was the 1.1 I eventually bought.


----------



## OCmember

@smokedawg Congrats on the board! Try OCCT with the AVX2. I think Auto will run/default to AVX2


----------



## smokedawg

@OCmember Thank you. I managed to pass 1 hour of OCCT AVX2 extreme and thought I had found my final curve optimizer values as I also had a couple of hours of CoreCycler without errors. TM5 also passed several times. Then I found out Shadow of the Tomb Raider finds errors more reliable than any of those tools in my case: it keeps crashing after at most 2 benchmark runs on 720p lowest setting. Without any offset I do not crash in sottr so I am hopeful to have it stable soon. Will do more/longer runs of CoreCycler when I get there.


----------



## OCmember

With F33h I've found higher boosting and stability with PBO disabled.


----------



## OCmember

So I recently changed my Bus clock from manually having it set at 100.00MHz to Auto and then changing Spread Spectrum from Auto to Disabled. I just passed OCCT 8.1.1 default test 1hr @ 1900/3800 Single Rank cl14 3800 kit GDM Enabled. I couldn't make it past 1866/3733 for the longest time. Bios F33h

Still more testing to do but I'm overly optimistic about this, _kermit the frog cheers_


----------



## smokedawg

Sounds good - hope it is stable.
Originally I only installed Windows on this new system since there were more tools and documentation on how to overclock. I have since then installed Linux again after reading WHEA error frequency appears to vary between Windows versions.
For now I disabled PBO, set BCLK to 100.00 and Spread Spectrum to disabled. RAM is set to XMP (3800cl14) , IF to 1900 and I manually set SOC, VDDP and VDDG voltages. I also have a lot more testing to do but for now it seems stable. Repeated Shadow of the Tomb Raider 720p lowest benchmark run fine, mprime (linux command line prime95) FFT large passed 8h, stressapptest 2h as well so far.
When I get home tonight and stressapptest is still error free I am going to enable PBO2 again and recheck my curve optimizer settings.


----------



## vinz

Just to give a feedback after my new 5950X.

It seems i can run up to 4166Mhz FSB with it with custom low voltage.
In fact we found a bug in windows 20H2, making impossible to get 1900+ without WHEA. We don't know why it is , but this explain why only rare ppl get 1900+ without WHEA ...

Just make a try , install W10 1909, you'll see we can immediatly 1900+ without any error until 4000 without really modding the voltage and with the SAME bios settings.

Here some screenshot of my tuning 20H2, but i'll post later some with 4166mhz CL16 gdm on 51,6ns when stable.


















And 9,9ns L3 cache using CTR boost max.











CF : Windows 10 versions 2004 and newer appear to have lower...


----------



## OCmember

Spoke too soon. Set OCCT to Extreme, got a WHEA error this morning. See, it's always best to run tests multiple times over several days. oooofff


----------



## OCmember

In the AMD CBS section under UMC Common Options DRAM Memory Mapping there's an option called Chipselect Interleaving. Anyone know what this does? It's the same as Memory or Rank Interleaving? Rank Interleave - The BIOS Optimization Guide | Tech ARP


----------



## Nighthog

OCmember said:


> In the AMD CBS section under UMC Common Options DRAM Memory Mapping there's an option called Chipselect Interleaving. Anyone know what this does? It's the same as Memory or Rank Interleaving? Rank Interleave - The BIOS Optimization Guide | Tech ARP


It's to enable/disable the feature of rank interleaving for 4x dimms or dual-rank kits. 
Should be enabled in most instances.


----------



## OCmember

Nighthog said:


> It's to enable/disable the feature of rank interleaving for 4x dimms or dual-rank kits.
> Should be enabled in most instances.


Are there any benchmarks that could discern the difference between the setting? e.g. I just picked up a new DR kit and when disabling it my memory read score in AIDA64 is on avg. 3000MB higher than with the setting on auto. Tried switching back n forth several times to see if it was a fluke but it's consistent so I'm questioning if it's the right benchmark to make a judgement.


----------



## Nighthog

OCmember said:


> Are there any benchmarks that could discern the difference between the setting? e.g. I just picked up a new DR kit and when disabling it my memory read score in AIDA64 is on avg. 3000MB higher than with the setting on auto. Tried switching back n forth several times to see if it was a fluke but it's consistent so I'm questioning if it's the right benchmark to make a judgement.


Did you set it to disabled and get better bandwidth? I've not really messed with the setting, but it should have a effect on performance, never tested which case was better. 
Might be a latency/bandwidth positive/drawback for either choice. 

Usually one would expect it to be enabled to give better performance.


----------



## OCmember

Nighthog said:


> Did you set it to disabled and get better bandwidth? I've not really messed with the setting, but it should have a effect on performance, never tested which case was better.
> Might be a latency/bandwidth positive/drawback for either choice.
> 
> Usually one would expect it to be enabled to give better performance.


Had no idea what it was or what I was doing but I thought it might be Memory/Rank Interleaving so I disabled it. BGS I keep disabled, also. And it's giving me better Memory Read bandwidth. I only have a trial version of AIDA64 so I can only see the read results. However my first boot this morning I did see a lower result so i checked to see if Chipselect Interleave was disabled and it was, tried the test again then bandwidth was back to ~51k vs ~47k with it on Auto


----------



## Nighthog

I can finally use my iGPU with a combination of F33i bios with Radeon 21.4.1 Drivers.
Took it's time for the drivers to not cause a blue screen if I tried to enable it.

Shall test how well the new AGESA 1.2.0.2 works...

They didn't add anything to the menu, meaning a PRO processor is still "*locked*" when used with PBO.
(No motherboard limits, +200MHz, or custom temperature limits available)

Now have a iGPU VEGA, RX VEGA 64 & RX 6900 XT working together to be used for whatever you might want to try.
Just for testing purposes though, but people should find it useful for some things.


----------



## duox7142

F33 beta bios got pulled, all I see up is the F32 bios. Looking for that new bios to help with audio and USB stability. No dice for a while I suppose.


----------



## OCmember

@duox7142 I read a few days ago MSI was about to release their 1.2.0.2 bios so we are close to getting our next iteration.


----------



## litster

duox7142 said:


> F33 beta bios got pulled, all I see up is the F32 bios. Looking for that new bios to help with audio and USB stability. No dice for a while I suppose.


You can find F33h here: GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums









X570AORUSXTREME


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com


----------



## D1g1talEntr0py

duox7142 said:


> F33 beta bios got pulled, all I see up is the F32 bios. Looking for that new bios to help with audio and USB stability. No dice for a while I suppose.


That usually means that they are about to post a new version.


----------



## OCmember

F33i is officially out for Rev 1.0








X570 AORUS XTREME (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.S.A.


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com


----------



## OCmember

Bios has been organized a little different. Some options are lacking from this iteration e.g. there is no option to disable the ITE Tech. Inc. USB port connection, which I think is related to the motherboard RGB control, however there are are other options on the main tweak page like FLCK and ULCK options.


----------



## duox7142

Any improvement on F33i with high 1:1 FCLK and USB stability? Thinking I might try the beta since its taking so long for stable.


----------



## D1g1talEntr0py

duox7142 said:


> Any improvement on F33i with high 1:1 FCLK and USB stability? Thinking I might try the beta since its taking so long for stable.


Not for me. I'm at 1900MHz FCLK with my 5950X. Even going to 1933 is WHEA city. Never had an issue with USB so I can't speak to that.


----------



## vinz

D1g1talEntr0py said:


> Not for me. I'm at 1900MHz FCLK with my 5950X. Even going to 1933 is WHEA city. Never had an issue with USB so I can't speak to that.


Did you tryed on Windows 1909 build ? you could surely up to 4000 without whea if your IC is good.


----------



## Joonk

OCmember said:


> Is there a way we can backup our bios Profiles? I just dialed in some memory and I'd like to keep the settings if I update my bios.





OCmember said:


> Favorites menu broken. Getting a message, "WARNING! Pre-defined item not found. Please examine SDL for what's supposed to be here."


i have same message did you fix it?


----------



## OCmember

Joonk said:


> i have same message did you fix it?


No. The only thing that changed it was a complete bios update or reinstall. However I didn't try 'Load Optimized defaults'

Same IF max speed, no change. Topped out at 1866/3733


----------



## D1g1talEntr0py

vinz said:


> Did you tryed on Windows 1909 build ? you could surely up to 4000 without whea if your IC is good.


No, I have not. But it does sound interesting to see if my chip could actually do 2000MHz FCLK without WHEA.


----------



## Net30

Never knew HOW BAD aorus rgb is. They posted a YouTube video and got more dislikes than likes. Like 2k positive and 6k negative. Every comment talking about how unusable it is.

It's really messing up my build. P


----------



## D1g1talEntr0py

Net30 said:


> Never knew HOW BAD aorus rgb is. They posted a YouTube video and got more dislikes than likes. Like 2k positive and 6k negative. Every comment talking about how unusable it is.
> 
> It's really messing up my build. P


Yeah, it sucks. The RGBFusion app doesn't even have a minimize button. Once you open it to change something, you have to close it. It doesn't go back to the system tray. I find that if you just set it to one color it uses way less resources than any of the other functions. All their software is pretty much garbage. It's like they aren't even trying. It is a shame since I love their hardware.


----------



## d0mini

I think it's because there's very little perceived value in motherboard software for these companies, beyond a nice marketing point somewhere far down a product sheet. If you don't believe something will make you money, you don't put much resource into making it decent. So yes, in all likelihood they quite literally aren't even trying.


----------



## OCmember

F33i might have a bug where Windows sees your rig as needing an AMD scsi update. My main rig has not gotten this update. The windows update did something to my rig and it will not boot up and wipes the bios or EUIF whatever the f it's called and I have to load my saved bios, and that doesn't do anything except for throw me back into a loop. I did get a screen shot of the update but i'll have to remove the drive and put it into my main rig just to retrieve the jpg .. refer to build references for parts


----------



## OCmember

DO NOT REBOOT AFTER THIS!!!









Post: #2 "_To prevent the driver installing again go to windows updates and let it install the amd scsi driver again but dont reboot. go to device manager, under storage controllers double click all instances of amd raid bottom driver and select roll back driver. Tick other and type "unbootable operating system", click ok and youre done. Reboot._" I have not gotten to this step yet but my system is still stuck in boot loop. This is happening through normal update channels vs insider updates.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/n6synx


----------



## Deepcuts

OCmember said:


> DO NOT REBOOT AFTER THIS!!!
> View attachment 2489489
> 
> 
> Post: #2 "_To prevent the driver installing again go to windows updates and let it install the amd scsi driver again but dont reboot. go to device manager, under storage controllers double click all instances of amd raid bottom driver and select roll back driver. Tick other and type "unbootable operating system", click ok and youre done. Reboot._" I have not gotten to this step yet but my system is still stuck in boot loop. This is happening through normal update channels vs insider updates.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/n6synx


Had the exact same problem today with a fresh 21H1 Windows 10
BIOS gets reset.
Somehow WIndows managed to rollback the driver by itself and did not present it again for install.


----------



## d0mini

Well that is terrifying. I won't touch windows update for the forseeable future.


----------



## OCmember

If anyone gets stuck in the boot loop, these directions work. Credit to GlenHarland from the Reddit post, post #2:


Find your windows drive by typing
C: (enter)
Dir (enter)
Keep trying different drive letters until you find your drive e.g
D: (enter)
Dir (enter)
Once you found your windows drive letter (in my case it was E) Type the following
Dism /Image:(your windows drive letter):\ /Get-Drivers (enter)
In the list you will find a driver with
Published name: oem(a number).inf
original file name: rcbottom.inf
classname: scsiadapter
provider: advanced micro devices inc.
take note of the published name. In my case it was oem2.inf
Then scroll back to the bottom and type, substituting your drive letter and driver name
Dism /Image:E:\ /Remove-Driver /Driver:oem2.inf (enter) Exit (enter)
Then hit "exit and continue to windows 10" button
To prevent the driver installing again go to windows updates and let it install the amd scsi driver again but dont reboot. go to device manager, under storage controllers double click all instances of amd raid bottom driver and select roll back driver. Tick other and type "unbootable operating system", click ok and youre done. Reboot.


----------



## Nighthog

If anyone gets an issue where their NVME m.2 SSD disappears from Windows 10 with a windows update!
And it's following install of *Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. - SCSIAdapter - 9.3.0.221*

Meaning BIOS will keep finding it but Win 10, completely refuses to detect it all it's the fault of this Windows Update installing something called *AMD-RAID Bottom Device.*

Your NVME is being installed with a RAID driver, which usually isn't the case AND SHOULD NOT BE INSTALLED. Uninstall the _AMD-RAID Bottom Device_ with it's associated driver and your NVME will get detected again when you scan for hardware changes in device manager.

I was thinking my drive had failed/died, but it was windows installing a driver that it should not have done. (all data still intact on the drive)
I read a recent news about this issue going around about RAID driver install being forced by windows update. Which meant I found this issue and could make it's resolve!

The NVME should be using something like *Standard NVM Express Controller*.
This should be installed by Windows as default if you uninstall the _AMD-RAID Bottom Device_.


----------



## vinz

Thx to warm about this ****ing update 

I read you feedback 3 days ago, and yesterday windows update auto installed me the new drivers and asked me to reboot  
I Immediatly uninstall them and going back to standard NVM, i winned time, thanks !


----------



## Schnuppl

Has anyone tested the CTR 2.1? I think the idea with the profiles is great and have tested the tool. Everything is working well. Profiles are created. But if I start prime95 to test it, the PC reboots immediately.
Can someone confirm that?


----------



## D1g1talEntr0py

Schnuppl said:


> Has anyone tested the CTR 2.1? I think the idea with the profiles is great and have tested the tool. Everything is working well. Profiles are created. But if I start prime95 to test it, the PC reboots immediately.
> Can someone confirm that?


I can't even make it through the diagnostic phase. It reboots my PC while going through the tests no matter what LLC I try with PBO set to auto. Rock solid with PBO + Curve Optimizer so I'm not sure I really care that much.


----------



## twinsen64

Schnuppl said:


> Has anyone tested the CTR 2.1? I think the idea with the profiles is great and have tested the tool. Everything is working well. Profiles are created. But if I start prime95 to test it, the PC reboots immediately.
> Can someone confirm that?


I think there's an option on the Profiles tab "PX Preset" and you can set that to "Mix" or "AVX", try toggling that.

I only hard crash \ reboot when I changed the default values eg/ getting single-core boost to 5Ghz from 4.9Ghz, sure you could increase the voltage slightly to compensate at that profile and stop from crashing due to lack of power..


----------



## vinz

Hello ppl,

I finally get working my 2000FCLK 100% stable with my GSKILL 3800C14 4X8 

will past all the details later and stress benchmark proof like TM5 with 30 cycles i don't saved 

2000 > 100% stable























2033 > Some erros, need ram tuning again










PS: For overclocking, i'm using CTR 2.1RC6.

















Bye


----------



## OCmember

If anyone has MSI utility and an NVMe SSD drive on their Xtreme can you open up MSI utility and tell me how the 'Limit' and 'Max limit' for the 'Standard NVM Express Controller? My Dark Hero has a limit of 65 and a max limit of 65 for one of the controller, and 65 and 130 respectively for another, while this Xtreme has a limit of 65 and a max limit of 33, which seems odd..


----------



## Deepcuts

vinz said:


> View attachment 2511952











Question mark............................................^ ?


----------



## D1g1talEntr0py

vinz said:


> Hello ppl,
> 
> I finally get working my 2000FCLK 100% stable with my GSKILL 3800C14 4X8
> 
> will past all the details later and stress benchmark proof like TM5 with 30 cycles i don't saved
> 
> 2000 > 100% stable
> View attachment 2511951
> View attachment 2511954
> View attachment 2511953
> 
> 
> 2033 > Some erros, need ram tuning again
> 
> View attachment 2511952
> 
> 
> PS: For overclocking, i'm using CTR 2.1RC6.
> 
> View attachment 2511955
> View attachment 2511956
> 
> 
> Bye


Impressive!
Yes, please let us know what voodoo you used to get this working. I have the exact same RAM kit and I tried all your voltage settings and still get a lot of WHEA errors.


----------



## vinz

D1g1talEntr0py said:


> Impressive!
> Yes, please let us know what voodoo you used to get this working. I have the exact same RAM kit and I tried all your voltage settings and still get a lot of WHEA errors.


@Deepcuts: Yes i'm second sample 5950X have not all core so good, so i used the downcore bios option to transform it to 5900X and then it cut off the 4 baddest cores from the CPPC table and i'm right 
@D1g1talEntr0py: Higher than 3800 cause WHEA error from all exepect if you put very high voltage in VSOC/VDDP... and it's not a good way. In CTR forum, experts founded that this error are most of time coming from the Ethernet cards or specific component. So you've to use the WHEA suppression tool to disabled WHEA error which introduce perf drop. If you pass the benchmark/stress test with high FSCK, so it's stable... >>








WHEAService, WHEA errors suppressor - unleash Ryzen...


Doesn't work with Windows 11 Either it's a bug, I have reported it, or Microsoft decided for you that is better you always get WHEA whatever you like it or not (more likely this one) Due to the high number of WHEA errors clogging the system, running a Ryzen with high FCLK incurs in a...




www.overclock.net












Release v1.2.0.0 Release · mann1x/WHEAService


Logging of WHEA targeted sources and list of active WHEA sources with their status at the beginning and end of the process Some minor fixes for non functional bugs




github.com





You can go up to 4200, but it need very high VSOC voltage which introduce higher avg time in interupt, so not a good way. To confirm you are very stable apart the stress tools, you can use Latencymon to check you don't have any high drop of latency too and a good average of latency. In other word, growing the FCLK don't have to give you any penatily else it's not stable.

PS: You don't want any latency higher than 250


----------



## D1g1talEntr0py

vinz said:


> @Deepcuts: Yes i'm second sample 5950X have not all core so good, so i used the downcore bios option to transform it to 5900X and then it cut off the 4 baddest cores from the CPPC table and i'm right
> @D1g1talEntr0py: Higher than 3800 cause WHEA error from all exepect if you put very high voltage in VSOC/VDDP... and it's not a good way. In CTR forum, experts founded that this error are most of time coming from the Ethernet cards or specific component. So you've to use the WHEA suppression tool to disabled WHEA error which introduce perf drop. If you pass the benchmark/stress test with high FSCK, so it's stable... >>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHEAService, WHEA errors suppressor - unleash Ryzen...
> 
> 
> Doesn't work with Windows 11 Either it's a bug, I have reported it, or Microsoft decided for you that is better you always get WHEA whatever you like it or not (more likely this one) Due to the high number of WHEA errors clogging the system, running a Ryzen with high FCLK incurs in a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Release v1.2.0.0 Release · mann1x/WHEAService
> 
> 
> Logging of WHEA targeted sources and list of active WHEA sources with their status at the beginning and end of the process Some minor fixes for non functional bugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> github.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can go up to 4200, but it need very high VSOC voltage which introduce higher avg time in interupt, so not a good way. To confirm you are very stable apart the stress tools, you can use Latencymon to check you don't have any high drop of latency too and a good average of latency. In other word, growing the FCLK don't have to give you any penatily else it's not stable.
> 
> PS: You don't want any latency higher than 250
> 
> View attachment 2512169
> View attachment 2512170


Thanks for the info. I'm going to give it a shot. Currently I'm running only 1.00v SOC @ 1900MHz with zero WHEA errors with all other voltages on auto. So hopefully I'll be stable at 2000MHz FCLK. My RAM timings aren't as aggressive as yours, but my AIDA latency score is ~54ns. Never tried benching at 2000MHz FCLK as I would just boot up and wait for the flood of WHEA errors  in HWInfo and then just boot back into the BIOS.


----------



## kazukun

non β　BIOS F33


https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-xtreme_f33.zip


----------



## OCmember

kazukun said:


> non β　BIOS F33
> 
> 
> https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-xtreme_f33.zip


What board revision?

Also looks like Rev 1.0 beta releases have been removed and only F32 is there. Might be time for a new release.


----------



## OCmember

Looks like F33 is out for Rev 1.0









X570 AORUS XTREME (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.S.A.


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com





Checksum : 9FE4
Update AMD AGESA ComboV2 1.2.0.2


----------



## OCmember

Waiting for Agesa 1.2.0.3


----------



## LionAlonso

OCmember said:


> Waiting for Agesa 1.2.0.3


Based on other releases they are always later than asus msi, this week should be the beta of it...


----------



## OCmember

LionAlonso said:


> Based on other releases they are always later than asus msi, this week should be the beta of it...


Yeah, I was kinda shocked when I seen F33 was still 1.2.0.2. And as of lately your comment is true.


----------



## Maulet//*//

Hi all, tomorrow I will join this club, apparently the best x570 Extreme club ever!  Don't know what version I will receive, it is a refurbished one. First AMD board since long. Hopefully I don't find issues and bore you with questions, haha. Long thread to read now. Congrats all


----------



## OCmember

Congrats @Maulet//*// and Good Luck!


----------



## Maulet//*//

Thanks OCmember!

Easiest switch I ever have gone through!

Uninstalled the most obvious installations of my intel / nvidia board, like geforce and intel utilities from inside a Save boot. Installed the Radeon 6900xt and checked it (rocks!)
Poweroff, replaced mobo for the 570 Extreme. Replaced EK intel block for a AMD block.
Connected again ALL my drives and usb stuff (normally I start with just the boot drive).
Booted and was distracted maybe 1-2 minutes on the phone. When I looked back I was seeing my personal windows desktop photo and everything was working.
Rebooted into BIOS to check stuff. basically I installed the latest 33 bios that I had ready. (took ages, much longer then updating bios with Asus-Intel board)
I set my RAM to XMP 4000 (default).

Rebooted. all fine. 
Deleted unwanted hidden/unactive Intel remains from Device Manager.

Thoughts:

the amount of extra parts that come with these boards is crazy. value is easily 200€.
the aesthetics are also beyond all reasonable: every metal part has aburd forms. and the mobo backplate, a weird form, instead of square, it is polygonal, painted and provided with "text"! (Aorus whatever blablabla)
the 90º angled connecters are nice in theory. in reality it is clearly form over function. and all connecters on one only side make it very crowed there.
Passive cooling: for now I have not used the 2 M.2 big and heavy metal covers (my M.2 ssd's have their own dissipators glued on top for now). Generally the chipset area is quite hot.
BIOS looks aged but it's easy to oversee.
there are 2 bios switches on board side by side. One is for switching, the other....?
not sure if the LCD panel on board can provide temperature information during normal post-boot use, loved that feature on Asus and MSI boards

For now I have not installed any gigabyte software, and do not plan the start overclocking etc for now. First I wanna game!!! 

Edit: in order to select downloads for the board on Gigabyte site, you have to make a choice between rev. 1, 1.1. and 1.2. I have looked for it on the board, nowhere is it stated. and CPU-Z has the field empty.... Do I have a beta board, lol?
Edit2: Gigabyte website has no info or FAQ about this... just as 20 years ago, when I had the same question....
BUT.... I found my revision on the box... it's 1.1. Voila!


----------



## OCmember

@Maulet//*// How's it goin?


----------



## Maulet//*//

OCmember said:


> @Maulet//*// How's it goin?


😁aBSOLUTLY happy! 
After all the complaining, the Gigabyte software is quite resposive.

And games rock! Some are like new games, specially after removing Depth of Field.... (BF5, Arma3, FS2020... yet some others are still not fluid at 60 pfs 4K... old games, not optimized for sure.) 
RAM: as said, I just set my 2 Micron 4000 sticks as they should, and voila. Sorry for those that during the past year did have troubles.
Still need to do a SSD bench....

So far, the major complaint of this board: only 1 USB2 port. My PSU has a "smart" function that uses USB2 and I had to remove its cable....

I have run the AMD Master, both Creator and Gamer options on autooverclock and it states max 5050 Mhz! 
I am still to AMD-green to fully comprehend all the variables.

I will continue to report.


----------



## OCmember

I hate to tell you this but you should run Core Cycler to make sure you don't have any rounding errors from SSE instructions. I turned off PBO/Curve Optimizer to remove the headache of test runs. I do get 4.7GHz on my boosts on all cores individually, and a little more on the best cores but it's too much of a headache to tune it, IMO









CoreCycler - tool for testing Curve Optimizer settings


Over the last couple of days resp. weeks I've been working with the Curve Optimizer for Ryzen processors a bit more, but I hadn't found a good way to test the settings for stability. CineBench single threaded almost always worked fine, and getting Prime95 stable with load on all cores was also...




www.overclock.net






Most people do get errors but don't worry. A high percent of people can anecdote this by turning off PBO, however if you get errors below advertised boost levels then you can legitimately get a new one via RMA or return from the store/e-tailer you bought it from. It looks like the 5950X max boost level is 4.9 single core,



https://www.amd.com/en/products/cpu/amd-ryzen-9-5950x


----------



## Maulet//*//

Amazing insights, thank you @OCmember !
Saving this for further reading when time allows
Overclocking your Zen 3 / Ryzen 5000 with Precision Boost Overdrive 2 and Curve Optimizer – Albert Herd


----------



## D1g1talEntr0py

New Beta BIOS F34a w/ Agesa 1.2.0.3a 
GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums


----------



## Maulet//*//

One thing I noticed (subjective as it is) is the amount of heat that my computer produces (X570+Ryzen 5800+Radeon 6900XT+4000Mhz RAM, no OC)

I just set both Windows, the CPU and GPU to "low energy profiles). 3 actions. Would be great to have a 1 click for all option for office work hours, then another 1 click option for MAX POWA ROAAAR!


----------



## OCmember

D1g1talEntr0py said:


> New Beta BIOS F34a w/ Agesa 1.2.0.3a
> GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums


Best to know what board revision it's for. Mine is Rev. 1.0


----------



## D1g1talEntr0py

OCmember said:


> Best to know what board revision it's for. Mine is Rev. 1.0


They do not specify on the forum. TBO, I don't really think it matters.


----------



## D-EJ915

So there's a new 2.0 release to coincide with X570S which includes "active oc tuner" which sounds like what Asus has on the Dark hero board. The X570S master and pro-ax have it too.

I wish they would have named it differently, trying to get a specific revision is such a crapshoot.

"Active OC Tuner features Dynamic Change Between P.B.O. and Manual OC Settings "









X570 AORUS XTREME (rev. 2.0) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com












X570S AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com












X570S AORUS PRO AX (rev. 1.0) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com


----------



## Maulet//*//

Just for the lolz, same RAM (Ballistic 2x16GB, 4000Mhz) on 2 platforms. Except latency, AMD wins. cool. Using the AMD Master Precision Boost Overdrive profile.


----------



## D1g1talEntr0py

D-EJ915 said:


> So there's a new 2.0 release to coincide with X570S which includes "active oc tuner" which sounds like what Asus has on the Dark hero board. The X570S master and pro-ax have it too.
> 
> I wish they would have named it differently, trying to get a specific revision is such a crapshoot.
> 
> "Active OC Tuner features Dynamic Change Between P.B.O. and Manual OC Settings "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X570 AORUS XTREME (rev. 2.0) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
> 
> 
> Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gigabyte.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X570S AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
> 
> 
> Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gigabyte.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X570S AORUS PRO AX (rev. 1.0) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
> 
> 
> Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gigabyte.com


I really hope the "active oc tuner" feature comes to the other revisions as it should be just a BIOS update. That would be seriously disappointing if it were only on the revision 2.0 board. The Xtreme already has passive chipset cooling which is supposedly the main feature of the X570S as the chipset itself has not changed. I'm curious as to what new hardware is on that revision.


----------



## D-EJ915

D1g1talEntr0py said:


> I really hope the "active oc tuner" feature comes to the other revisions as it should be just a BIOS update. That would be seriously disappointing if it were only on the revision 2.0 board. The Xtreme already has passive chipset cooling which is supposedly the main feature of the X570S as the chipset itself has not changed. I'm curious as to what new hardware is on that revision.


Shamino said it required pcb changes for the dark hero so it could not be ported to the other boards, not sure if the gigabyte solution is the same or not but it may be.


----------



## Nighthog

D-EJ915 said:


> Shamino said it required pcb changes for the dark hero so it could not be ported to the other boards, not sure if the gigabyte solution is the same or not but it may be.


Yeah it's a hardware solution, you will not get the feature unless the board is designed for it. So only the new boards will have it. And only limited to the best tier ones.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

X570S AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com





Dark Hero counterpart..looks more like the Extreme..anybody wanting to get ripped??


----------



## ZAlien

Maulet//*// said:


> One thing I noticed (subjective as it is) is the amount of heat that my computer produces (X570+Ryzen 5800+Radeon 6900XT+4000Mhz RAM, no OC)
> 
> I just set both Windows, the CPU and GPU to "low energy profiles). 3 actions. Would be great to have a 1 click for all option for office work hours, then another 1 click option for MAX POWA ROAAAR!


If the power measurement from my AX1600i is correct then my system on web browsing runs at around 170W on average in POWAAA mode vs. 150W in low power consumption mode with literally everything dialed down (even below M$ settings and turning some things totally off). X570 + 5950X + RTX3090 + 4xRAM + 4xHDD + Essence STX II 7.1 +1xM.2 SSD + and some fans.


----------



## OCmember

@ZAlien Are you surprised?


----------



## ZAlien

OCmember said:


> @ZAlien Are you surprised?


Yes, I'm a bit surprised the difference in modes is so small. Switching to low power consumption mode is mostly useless.


----------



## Deepcuts

Searched a bit and could not find anything regarding this update in this thread. Sorry if this is old news.
New firmware for Aquantia 10 Gbps nic ver. 3.1.121
Download: https://www.marvell.com/content/dam/marvell/en/drivers/MarvellFlashUpdate_v1.8.0_3.1.121.zip


----------



## Nighthog

Deepcuts said:


> Searched a bit and could not find anything regarding this update in this thread. Sorry if this is old news.
> New firmware for Aquantia 10 Gbps nic ver. 3.1.121
> Download: https://www.marvell.com/content/dam/marvell/en/drivers/MarvellFlashUpdate_v1.8.0_3.1.121.zip


Thanks for the news, has been a year since the last firmware update came around.


----------



## kazukun

X570 AORUS Xtreme - F34c 
Agesa 1.2.0.3b 








X570AORUSXTREME


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com


----------



## Eulerian

How is F33? Worth upgrading to the latest official? (I'm still on F31)


----------



## Nighthog

Still dialling it down, this kit of memory is a real surprise to be said.

Blown out all my expectations when I put it in the X570 Xtreme.


----------



## Maulet//*//

Windows 11 histeria: yes, TPM is disabled by default in BIOS of our beloved mobo. If you enable it, you can install iOS11, lol


----------



## vinz

Maulet//*// said:


> Windows 11 histeria: yes, TPM is disabled by default in BIOS of our beloved mobo. If you enable it, you can install iOS11, lol


I see you can install it without TPM enabled with modding registry key from W10 Upgrade process


----------



## Medizinmann

Maulet//*// said:


> Windows 11 histeria: yes, TPM is disabled by default in BIOS of our beloved mobo. If you enable it, you can install iOS11, lol


You mean fTPM - for using TPM you need a TPM-Module...like this one:
Amazon.com: Gigabyte Motherboard Accessory GC-TPM2.0_S Bulk: Computers & Accessories
GIGABYTE GC-TPM2.0_S Modul ab € 14,30 (2021) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 
GC-TPM2.0_S Fotogalerie | Mainboards - GIGABYTE Germany 

...but most people around here will use Zen 2 or 3 so fTPM should work flawlessly...

The big deal is all the older stuff before 2018 (i.e. before Intel 8th Gen and AMD Zen+) - millions of machines will go to ewaste...

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

vinz said:


> I see you can install it without TPM enabled with modding registry key from W10 Upgrade process


Question is how long these workarounds are going to work.

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## OCmember

F33 bios. Gaming rig, for reference

Just picked up a 30 series GPU and when I enable Above 4G Encoding, and Re-Size BAR Support my pc boots up but the display gets no signal. DSM is also set to Disabled, and the drive is GPT formatted. What is EUFI GOP ?

I'm following this "guide"








PCIe Resizable BAR Performance AMD and NVIDIA benchmarks


A couple of months ago AMD introduced SAM aka Smart Access memory, which really is PCI-Express Resizable BAR. An easy option that possibly can bring extra performance. We test and benchmark this feat... Article - Guide - Review




www.guru3d.com





What's wrong?

btw, I can boot into windows with Above 4G Decoding and Re-Size BAR support disabled. Installed 471.11 drivers and under NVCP system info it says Resizable BAR - No ?

EDIT: I might have installed the OS with CSM compatibility mode enabled... I've had this install since the 3k series came out..


----------



## Maulet//*//

How long do we have to swallow this? It is not the 1st month of existence of these AMD parts....
Shot taken from Radeon settings. It is the same with all games. Post it here because X570 Extreme owners "might" have a Rysen processor. Lol.


----------



## Deepcuts

Maulet//*// said:


> How long do we have to swallow this? It is not the 1st month of existence of these AMD parts....
> Shot taken from Radeon settings. It is the same with all games. Post it here because X570 Extreme owners "might" have a Rysen processor. Lol.
> View attachment 2516403


As long as there is no real competition/alternatives


----------



## OCmember

Anyone having issues getting back into bios after enabling Resize BAR?


----------



## Tronman

Maulet//*// said:


> How long do we have to swallow this? It is not the 1st month of existence of these AMD parts....
> Shot taken from Radeon settings. It is the same with all games. Post it here because X570 Extreme owners "might" have a Rysen processor. Lol.
> View attachment 2516403


I also have a 5900x and 6900xt combo... I was on win 10 ver2004 up until yesterday and I didn't have that issue - every game reported properly. I updated to 21H1 last night and now it shows like yours, so maybe that's where the issue is.


----------



## I-Siamak-I

Hey guys, I'm interested to buy this MB for my 5900X build, can any of you answer couple quick questions please? I would appreciate it in advance.

1. Can WiFi Card be completely Disabled in Bios? 
2. How fast does this board Boots to windows from a cold start?
3. How is the quality of the Auros Xtreme? compared to Crosshair VIII Dark Hero which one would be a better buy?


----------



## OCmember

I-Siamak-I said:


> Hey guys, I'm interested to buy this MB for my 5900X build, can any of you answer couple quick questions please? I would appreciate it in advance.
> 
> 1. Can WiFi Card be completely Disabled in Bios?
> 2. How fast does this board Boots to windows from a cold start?
> 3. How is the quality of the Auros Xtreme? compared to Crosshair VIII Dark Hero which one would be a better buy?


1. No it cannot
2. The Dark Hero is faster
3. Better than the Dark Hero. I am liking the bios on the Xtreme over the Dark Hero. The Xtreme.
4. Don't buy either, wait for the EVGA Dark X570S


----------



## D-EJ915

I bought another board off amazon since they just came back in stock to see if it was a 2.0 revision and it was a 1.2 so wonder when those will be available. I really wish they'd named it something different lol.

Regarding wifi card, you can just unscrew it and remove it from the board.


----------



## OCmember

Cannot get back into bios after enabling Resize BAR. Resize BAR is enabled but pressing the delete button with a reboot or cold boot does not register the command to enter bios. I do not have fast boot on. I've tried doing the recovery option through Windows 10 settings. Nothing works


----------



## vinz

OCmember said:


> Cannot get back into bios after enabling Resize BAR. Resize BAR is enabled but pressing the delete button with a reboot or cold boot does not register the command to enter bios. I do not have fast boot on. I've tried doing the recovery option through Windows 10 settings. Nothing works


no problem for me with a 6800XT or 3090 rebar on.
By the way once activate, the latency input into the bios is longer but tolerable


----------



## OCmember

vinz said:


> no problem for me with a 6800XT or 3090 rebar on.
> By the way once activate, the latency input into the bios is longer but tolerable


There must be some specific bios combination or install procedure requirements in order for bios access after enabling Resize BAR. I know my windows install was on a 3800X and older bios. Resize BAR wasn't even out at the time. It is in GPT format, though.


----------



## kazukun

X570 AORUS XTREME BIOS F34


https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-xtreme_f34.zip


----------



## OCmember

Officially out for Rev 1.0, check download web-page


----------



## OCmember

@vinz So I swapped out my monitor with Display port 1.4 with one with Display port 1.2 and I am able to see the boot menu for bios access, and pressing the DELETE key functions and I am able to access the bios. So it seems Display port 1.4 is having an issue with Resize BAR enabled, OR it could be something with ASUS monitors.


----------



## rob-tech

Does anyone else experience occasionally no sound at boot on their X570 Aorus Xtreme?

I am running Windows 10 21H1 and every 1 in 10 (approximately) or so boots has no audio, the device manager shows no issues and I can hear the sound hardware initialize when the system cold boots (there is a really subtle crackle in the headphones, connected to front panel of the Cooler Master C700m case).

The only way I can restore the sound is by placing the system to sleep and waking it, or completely rebooting it.

The BIOS is currently F34 and everything else is working perfectly.


----------



## 1ah1

OCmember said:


> @vinz So I swapped out my monitor with Display port 1.4 with one with Display port 1.2 and I am able to see the boot menu for bios access, and pressing the DELETE key functions and I am able to access the bios. So it seems Display port 1.4 is having an issue with Resize BAR enabled, OR it could be something with ASUS monitors.


I have PG32UQX with 3090 Resize BAR enabled and i can see the boot menu and i can press DELETE key for the bios So i didnt think "Display port 1.4 is having an issue with Resize BAR enabled" is true
I am using the DP cable which came with my monitor
BTW i using x570 hero WH


----------



## OCmember

1ah1 said:


> I have PG32UQX with 3090 Resize BAR enabled and i can see the boot menu and i can press DELETE key for the bios So i didnt think "Display port 1.4 is having an issue with Resize BAR enabled" is true
> I am using the DP cable which came with my monitor
> BTW i using x570 hero WH


Thanks for the reply and info!


----------



## Maulet//*//

Had some troubles that need to be shared....

yesterday,after working with this pc, I turned it off. This morning it did not boot. A strange BIOS message: *Your CPU has changed*, then something regarding TPM and answer Yes for bitlocker etc. or No to change settings.... Nothing happened pressing No. Rebooted. Ages doing nothing. Lots of *"E6"* messages (undocumented). "Internet" says it is unfinished or necesarry bios update....

Well I started changing to the latest BIOS(34), I was on 33. Same story. Sometimes I could enter the bios after waiting again ages and rebooting again and again.
Important: the board has not the ASUS tipical hardware buttons for "Save boot", "EZ RAM boot" and some other options in case of trouble, things you never appreciate until you need them. (ASUS also has it's own share of problems)

Because of resetting the BIOS, I was watching the horrible Aorus eagleface (always disabled by me) instead of POST messages so I was ignoring all.(Not that AMI/Gigabyte BIOS is very talkative, basicly it says nothing, only press DEL to enter BIOS, but at least you learn something is wrong, a fact that "eagleface" screen hides. 

After going thru all the BIOS from 30 to 34, (with a pendrive and a laptop to download the bioses) I went back to 33 and after tedious rebooting and waiting, unplugging (lots of ) usb devices etc, (at this time the error messages were all *"A2"* and a freezing, but once I entered the bios and opted for SuperFast boot (nearly no device checking)....

I don't know what was going on. I do remember a latest Win10 update yesterday (I do not follow insider on this pc), and the nearly constant failure of "Reboot into BIOS" command that I used since long. I also unplugged an very large USB3 external hardrive that is not very stable, truth being said.

At this moment I am up and running...no knowing what the problem or what the solution was....... I have lost about 5 hours with this bs.

Ah, this one is funny. Gigabyte magic. The support website has all the latest bioses. But the Update tool in their APP Center says that I should update to "the latest: version 30", lol. "30"... haha.
And the second and last "fun" discovery: on this mobo in order to remove the CMOS battery you have to uninstall the motherboard totally and remove parts from its rear (the battery is under a fixed metal part (where the M.2 ssd's go). And this board got a prestigious "Design" prize!!!! Fortunately I didn't need to do that 

Good night!


----------



## OCmember

Yeah, I might sell this board for an EVGA Dark top tier board. All those high end power delivery components aren't worth the MSRP


----------



## D-EJ915

OCmember said:


> Yeah, I might sell this board for an EVGA Dark top tier board. All those high end power delivery components aren't worth the MSRP


It's only 100 more than the z590 dark and has way more stuff, I don't think the x570s would be any cheaper so it has basically no value proposition either.


----------



## Maulet//*//

Hi all. I am back to normal operation after the nightmare. With superfastboot I haven't seen LCD BIOS POST codes again 😁

Some other Q's... Anyone tested thermal/speed performance with and without the mobo metal cover of the M.2 slots (U-shaped)???
I have 2 M.2's, in slot 1 and 2, with their own ribbed headsinks and I have left the mobo cover part in the box.

Latest versions: Utility | Service / Support - GIGABYTE U.S.A. APP utility does not report updates for it's "apps", but I found this link with all teh latest versions. In my case, I searched because the SIV utiliy (fans) stopped reporting any fan speed....


----------



## Schnuppl

Hi, can someone please tell me how to remove the battery cover?
Both m.2 cover are removed and also the cover underneath. But the cover over the battery is stuck and I do not see any screws for it.
Thanks


----------



## OCmember

Schnuppl said:


> Hi, can someone please tell me how to remove the battery cover?
> Both m.2 cover are removed and also the cover underneath. But the cover over the battery is stuck and I do not see any screws for it.
> Thanks


My bios battery was dead, also. Didn't build the rig for a month or so after getting the board and that's when I found out. Tried removing all the armor parts to reach it. Decided to RMA it for Gigabyte to do it. It was too much of a PITA and I was fearing I'd break it. I love this board but I might unload it for the EVGA DARK X570(S),, _might_


----------



## D-EJ915

Schnuppl said:


> Hi, can someone please tell me how to remove the battery cover?
> Both m.2 cover are removed and also the cover underneath. But the cover over the battery is stuck and I do not see any screws for it.
> Thanks





OCmember said:


> My bios battery was dead, also. Didn't build the rig for a month or so after getting the board and that's when I found out. Tried removing all the armor parts to reach it. Decided to RMA it for Gigabyte to do it. It was too much of a PITA and I was fearing I'd break it. I love this board but I might unload it for the EVGA DARK X570(S),, _might_


I just gave it a shot on mine, you have to remove the backplate, 2 screws and one of the backplate standoffs.

I underlined the 2 screws and standoff in between them you have to remove. The other screw holding the cover on is taken out when removing the backplate. You do seem to have to take off the M.2 covers, at least the top one overlaps the rear cover part over the audio section.



http://imgur.com/fEKiWty




http://imgur.com/NKw39GS


----------



## SuBDivisions

Hey all, finally got my build #SuBLivion running, and i have some general questions..

Specs: Aorus Xtreme rev 1.1, 5950X, 128 Gig GSkill Royal Z 3600 (XMP Profile), GeForce 3090 Hybrid, 980 Pro, Bios F34 latest.

So i have a question open in the CPU forums about Overclock.. Coming from Intel this is a world different. Watched a lot of video last night , messed with the Ryzen Master software etc.. Im learning as i go. My 3DMark score is around 19,000 but i feel i should be getting more. Don't know what's the better OC, All Core CPU like old school, or messing with the POC for the Boost clocks to get over 5 Ghz.. Thoughts?

The memory is running perfectly on the XMP Profile, is that better then setting it manually on this board? The speeds seem in line, and i believe its running at 1:1 ratio (even tho CPUZ says something like 3:54), but the clock numbers are both at 1800.

Just messing with it some last night i put the Auto OC on and it said my top boost level is around 5.1Ghz now, but i haven't seen any core pop past 5 Ghz. I am water cooled, Idle temps at 32C. Could i just have not a great binned chip?

Look forward to discussion, thanks.

PS - I'm trying (like we all are) to squeeze every drop of performance i can get out of this thing, and i don't understand how the benchmarks im seeing are to me low.. I know there aren't many in the database i see that have 4 slots of ram filled, most have 2, but i go Max all the way.


----------



## OCmember

Any performance improvements with F34?


----------



## D1g1talEntr0py

OCmember said:


> Any performance improvements with F34?


Not from what I can see. I could have sworn AMD said AGESA 1.2.0.3 would bring performance improvements. But then again, who knows what they meant by that.


----------



## Nighthog

F34 is completely fine. Have had no issues with it on my system.

It would be recommended to have it if you plan to use a 5000 series APU or a B2 stepping of the Ryzen 5000 processors.


----------



## OCmember

Seems as though it was said to be the one to get.. still on F33, not sure if it's worth going through another bios reset/config


----------



## Eulerian

Anyone else have weird motherboard power limits with the Xtreme and the 5950x? (in particular, 1300W PPT, 700A TDC, 215A EDC)


----------



## D1g1talEntr0py

Eulerian said:


> Anyone else have weird motherboard power limits with the Xtreme and the 5950x? (in particular, 1300W PPT, 700A TDC, 215A EDC)


Yeah, if you set PBO settings to "Motherboard" that is what they are for me as well. Crazy...


----------



## Medizinmann

Eulerian said:


> Anyone else have weird motherboard power limits with the Xtreme and the 5950x? (in particular, 1300W PPT, 700A TDC, 215A EDC)


Yeah weird - EDC - why so low?

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## alidarkstone

Hi Everyone,

I have Aorus Xtreme rev 1.2 motherboard & 5950x cpu. Anyone share with me stable bios settings with 5950x cpu. Cpu idle : 51c load: 78c room temp : 31c
Im new on AMD Platform. I was using 14 yars Intel Platform. I don't know anything about AMD Cpus

Cpu block : EKWB Quantum Magninute Nickel
GPU block : EKWB Quantum Nitro+ 6900XT
Radiator : Alphacool UT60 360mm
Fans : 9x Silverstone 120mm 90cfm RGB @1400rpm max:2500rpm

Aorus Xtreme windows applications not working all correctly.

Edit update : I found my solution now maybe temporary

PBO : Disable
Core Mutlipler all core : 45
Core Voltage : 1.21v
Room temp : 29.8
GPU : 34-40 idle load while mining 42-52 eth 6900xt
Cinebench R23 : 29.159
Userbenchmark : click and show results


----------



## OCmember

GIGABYTE Hacked, Attackers Threaten to Leak Confidential Intel, AMD, AMI Documents


PC components major GIGABYTE has reportedly been hacked, with the attacker group, which goes by the name RansomEXX, stealing 112 GB in data that contains confidential technical documents from Intel, AMD, and others; which are released to GIGABYTE under strict NDAs, to help it design...




www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Medizinmann

alidarkstone said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have Aorus Xtreme rev 1.2 motherboard & 5950x cpu. Anyone share with me stable bios settings with 5950x cpu. Cpu idle : 51c load: 78c room temp : 31c
> Im new on AMD Platform. I was using 14 yars Intel Platform. I don't know anything about AMD Cpus
> 
> Cpu block : EKWB Quantum Magninute Nickel
> GPU block : EKWB Quantum Nitro+ 6900XT
> Radiator : Alphacool UT60 360mm
> Fans : 9x Silverstone 120mm 90cfm RGB @1400rpm max:2500rpm
> 
> Aorus Xtreme windows applications not working all correctly.
> 
> Edit update : I found my solution now maybe temporary
> 
> PBO : Disable
> Core Mutlipler all core : 45
> Core Voltage : 1.21v
> Room temp : 29.8
> GPU : 34-40 idle load while mining 42-52 eth 6900xt
> Cinebench R23 : 29.159
> Userbenchmark : click and show results


Short answer - a static all-core OC doesn't make much sense with AMD Ryzen....

Long answer - CCX-OC is the way to got....
Update RC5 - Clock Tuner for Ryzen 2.0 Tutorial and Download - New version with support for Ryzen 5000, Hybrid OC and Phoenix Mode | igor´sLAB (igorslab.de) 

Best reagrds,
Medizinmann


----------



## Nighthog

Been using my 5700G for a few days now and have 2400FCLK stable with ~1.400V SoC.

I also started to test Curve Optimizer and getting decent results.









AMD Ryzen 7 5700G @ 4500.56 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[tldu21] Validated Dump by NIGHTHOG (2021-08-12 12:49:18) - MB: Gigabyte X570 AORUS XTREME - RAM: 32768 MB




valid.x86.fr


----------



## Sulaiman Saifi

Hey everyone, I've been trying to download the latest BIOS F34 from the gigabyte website: X570 AORUS XTREME (rev. 1.2) Gallery | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


But the file won't download, say's "not found." Any assistance will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Nighthog

Sulaiman Saifi said:


> Hey everyone, I've been trying to download the latest BIOS F34 from the gigabyte website: X570 AORUS XTREME (rev. 1.2) Gallery | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
> 
> 
> But the file won't download, say's "not found." Any assistance will be appreciated. Thanks.


Download from one of the country specific sites. I had no issues there. 
Try this link:



https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-xtreme_f34.zip


----------



## smokedawg

Eulerian said:


> Anyone else have weird motherboard power limits with the Xtreme and the 5950x? (in particular, 1300W PPT, 700A TDC, 215A EDC)


I also see really high limits but get low Cinebench R23 scores compared to manual and even auto settings. Some averages (5 runs each) without Curve Optimizer:


Code:


Motherboard Limits:        25450
Auto Limits (142,95,140):  25920
Manual (270,145,160):      29960

Anyone else seeing this?
I keep switching back from all-core oc to PBO because I want it to work but so far was not able to get CO game stable (occt, core-cycler all passed, but Witcher 3 causes reboots after a few minutes). So now I thought about redoing my curve from scratch core by core. But while checking for optimal TDC/EDC values I noticed that without CO I can get to within ~3% of my best (and game unstable) CO values (~31k cinebench r23). Not sure if this is going to be worth it as I get game-stable 30k cinebench scores without CO. On the other hand I hate knowing that there is wasted performance potential.


----------



## Medizinmann

smokedawg said:


> I also see really high limits but get low Cinebench R23 scores compared to manual and even auto settings. Some averages (5 runs each) without Curve Optimizer:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Motherboard Limits:        25450
> Auto Limits (142,95,140):  25920
> Manual (270,145,160):      29960
> 
> Anyone else seeing this?
> I keep switching back from all-core oc to PBO because I want it to work but so far was not able to get CO game stable (occt, core-cycler all passed, but Witcher 3 causes reboots after a few minutes). So now I thought about redoing my curve from scratch core by core. But while checking for optimal TDC/EDC values I noticed that without CO I can get to within ~3% of my best (and game unstable) CO values (~31k cinebench r23). Not sure if this is going to be worth it as I get game-stable 30k cinebench scores without CO. On the other hand I hate knowing that there is wasted performance potential.


Well motherboard limits are the potential limit of the VRMs - these very high limits are only interesting for LN2-OC.
And BTW the max. numbers reported aren’t as high as I remember the max. limits of this board...what I know for sure was PPT 1300W and TDC 700A – EDC max. limit I don’t remember because I use EDC-Bug all the time…;-) ....But the max. limit for EDC is definitely higher than 215A!

It is known that max. limits don’t help to get max. boost – at least with newer AGESA and obviously with newer CPUs.

(856) The easy way to get a bit more performance out of Ryzen 3000 CPUs on ASUS motheboards. - YouTube
(855) Precision Boost Overdrive limits don't make any sense. - YouTube 

For my 3900X best limits are 500/300/1 (PPT/TDC/EDC) and exploiting the EDC-Bug - with BIOS F12b that is...

After what I have read - I suppose something like 250-300 PPT, 200 TDC and 200 EDC for the 5950X as a good starting point…

And as always very good cooling is key!

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## vinz

guys ... 5950X Platinum sample


----------



## alidarkstone

Medizinmann said:


> Short answer - a static all-core OC doesn't make much sense with AMD Ryzen....
> 
> Long answer - CCX-OC is the way to got....
> Update RC5 - Clock Tuner for Ryzen 2.0 Tutorial and Download - New version with support for Ryzen 5000, Hybrid OC and Phoenix Mode | igor´sLAB (igorslab.de)
> 
> Best reagrds,
> Medizinmann



Could you more details please


----------



## Medizinmann

alidarkstone said:


> Could you more details please


???
I linked a tutorial how to do it!

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## cpufrost

Is version 2.0 in the wild yet?


----------



## Nighthog

cpufrost said:


> Is version 2.0 in the wild yet?


I would guess not as none of the other X570S boards are for buy yet. 
You would most likely have to wait for next year before stock might show up before 1.2 version boards dry up from retail channels.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

I would like to ask if the rev1.0 of this board can handle memory OC well also is it not a pain in the ass to play with? been hearing alot of bad thiings on this board's audio (stutterring and delays)


----------



## Nighthog

kairi_zeroblade said:


> I would like to ask if the rev1.0 of this board can handle memory OC well also is it not a pain in the ass to play with? been hearing alot of bad thiings on this board's audio (stutterring and delays)


I have a rev1.0 board and can do 5000Mts 2x8GB with top bin Micron Rev.E with quite ease.
4x8GB seems to not really want to run above 4200Mts without trouble. You can boot and use 4266Mts but it's always a real hassle to find anything that is actually stable, 4200Mts just usually works on first try meaning you use something reasonable for your setup timings.
I presume the Rev1.1 & rev1.2 can do 4x8GB much better and can also do better with kits 2xdimm above 5000Mts easier. 

I had a bad experience with a kit of Micron Rev.E 16Gbit single-rank 2x16GB, the kit is just junk for frequency and struggles above 4000Mts. But the same kit is just junk on other boards as well so if you have a good kit the board should not have issues.
They improved the memory layout with each iteration/update so it should be better with the newer boards.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Nighthog said:


> hey improved the memory layout with each iteration/update so it should be better with the newer boards.


Thanks for the reply, I am planning to get a used one for 300$ its a rev1.0 board(though I see the Aorus Master with newer revision is just a few bucks from this)..I am just using 2 DR sticks (Hynix CJR) and I wonder if I would be able to use my same settings/OC on it with ease..as for the audio, is Gigabyte doing a fix on it?? or does it have those issues I just mentioned??

I wanted the Extreme as an option since I will give my board to my son, also the board looks bad ass IMHO and best is its passively cooled..


----------



## Nighthog

When my Audio worked it was no issues. I managed to break it with spilling loads of water on my motherboard and not waiting long enough for it do dry. 
(using HDMI & Bluetooth instead to work around the issue)

Audio stutter was more related to FLCK issues with your CPU sample than the board being a issue I reckon in general.


----------



## Tanquen

My USB 3 ports from the motherboard to the front of the PC case are only getting 300MB/s. I should get like 600MB/s right?

On a Gen 1 port I get 300MB/s but I thought I should be getting around 600MB/s. On the Gen 2 port I do get 600MB/s but shouldn't it be over 1GB/s? Did Gigabyte mess up there USB 3 ports? 


USB 2.0April 2000High Speed, also Hi-SpeedHS480 Mbit/s (60 MB/s)USB 3.0*November 2008SuperSpeedSS5 Gbit/s (625 MB/s)USB 3.1 Gen 2July 2013SuperSpeed+SS+10 Gbit/s (1.25 GB/s)


----------



## smokedawg

Did not try it yet but it seems BIOS F35B is available at


https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-xtreme_f35b.zip


----------



## Maulet//*//

Let's see if they provided finally an "OFF" option for onboard wifi/BT module. Hello Giggis!!


----------



## OCmember

Still on F33, what's changed so far? Kinda waiting for 3D-Vcache support.. don't feel like messing with the bios


----------



## D1g1talEntr0py

OCmember said:


> Still on F33, what's changed so far? Kinda waiting for 3D-Vcache support.. don't feel like messing with the bios


Performance is unchanged. PBO settings are now on the "Tweaker" page. Nothing else from what I can see.


----------



## Nighthog

Yikes, checked the Memory support list for the Rev 2.0 VS Rev 1.0

The Rev 2.0 can do 4400-4500 with 4x dimms according to the QVL.

They sure did improve the board with each iteration.
I've only ever managed (4266)-4200 4x dimms on the Rev 1.0... (QVL says max 3866 4x, or 4400Mts 2x)

Wish I had the newer board all of a sudden when I have my 4400Mts Crucial kits.


----------



## OCmember

I might be switching over to the EVGA Dark X570

EDIT: i mean, years later and still no new option to turn off Blue Tooth or Wifi?


----------



## OCmember

How can I verify the state of Bank Group Swap aka BGS? ZenTimings says it's disabled and enabledALT but I've set both to Enable in bios.


----------



## Nighthog

OCmember said:


> How can I verify the state of Bank Group Swap aka BGS? ZenTimings says it's disabled and enabledALT but I've set both to Enable in bios.


BGS-ALT takes preference, if it's enabled it's enabled, ignores the regular one even if you set it to enabled as well.
Depends on which Processor you have on how it's presented in the BIOS. 
3000 Series had it presented in a odd way, The 4000G & 5000G have the BIOS options in a different way and you can only select one alternative rather than double enable several alternatives at the same time.


----------



## OCmember

Nighthog said:


> BGS-ALT takes preference, if it's enabled it's enabled, ignores the regular one even if you set it to enabled as well.
> Depends on which Processor you have on how it's presented in the BIOS.
> 3000 Series had it presented in a odd way, The 4000G & 5000G have the BIOS options in a different way and you can only select one alternative rather than double enable several alternatives at the same time.


Yup, remembered that after I posted. Sorry. I got it Enabled, and the ALT is Disabled and it now is properly shown with Zen Timings


----------



## alidarkstone

Sulaiman Saifi said:


> Hey everyone, I've been trying to download the latest BIOS F34 from the gigabyte website: X570 AORUS XTREME (rev. 1.2) Gallery | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
> 
> 
> But the file won't download, say's "not found." Any assistance will be appreciated. Thanks.



Hi,

Use latest version F35b for rev1.2 . When finish download folder please rename .txt to .zip

If you want specialy F34 bios check attachment  I will share for you. Don't remember rename files .txt to .zip


----------



## OCmember

What bios/uefi settings have to be configured to enable Secure Boot?


----------



## D1g1talEntr0py

OCmember said:


> What bios/uefi settings have to be configured to enable Secure Boot?


The new F35c beta has the settings needed for Windows 11 enabled by default now. Although you only need the processor's tpm enabled. Secure boot isn't a requirement, but it is enabled by default.


----------



## OCmember

D1g1talEntr0py said:


> The new F35c beta has the settings needed for Windows 11 enabled by default now. Although you only need the processor's tpm enabled. Secure boot isn't a requirement, but it is enabled by default.


Wait a minute. Are all the settings already there? I do have fTMP enabled. However when I run msinfo32 it says Secure Boot is not On


----------



## Netarangi

OCmember said:


> Wait a minute. Are all the settings already there? I do have fTMP enabled. However when I run msinfo32 it says Secure Boot is not On


You need to toggle CSM mode. I forgot if it's enabled or disabled that allows you to access secure boot, but try toggling it and option should appear below CSM.

Unrelated - Any point installing new bios if I'm not using Windows 11? I've got 36C at the moment.


----------



## kazukun

Debugging display of 9E when set to F35c.

SIV does not work properly due to poor profile settings
(System Information Viewer B21.0504.1 )


----------



## OCmember

Netarangi said:


> You need to toggle CSM mode. I forgot if it's enabled or disabled that allows you to access secure boot, but try toggling it and option should appear below CSM.


With F33 I've tried toggling CSM. I see the options show up when enabled: LAN PXE.. Storage Boot Option Control - set to UEFI Only, Other PCI Device Rom Priority - UEFI Only

AMC CPU fTMP - Enabled


Maybe it's some other bios setting that needs enabled/disabled ?


----------



## Netarangi

OCmember said:


> With F33 I've tried toggling CSM. I see the options show up when enabled: LAN PXE.. Storage Boot Option Control - set to UEFI Only, Other PCI Device Rom Priority - UEFI Only
> 
> AMC CPU fTMP - Enabled
> 
> 
> Maybe it's some other bios setting that needs enabled/disabled ?


When I disable mine I get secure boot at the bottom of the Boot tab. It's not in the csm support selections.

You could try updating to latest bios


----------



## Maulet//*//

*Smart Access Memory *
requieres CSM disabled.

based on what do some say the latest bios is beta? it's on the product support page and no warning of being beta, alpha or delta... :^)


----------



## Maulet//*//

X570 AORUS XTREME (rev. 1.1) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Singapore

new chipset drivers


----------



## Deepcuts

Maulet//*// said:


> X570 AORUS XTREME (rev. 1.1) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Singapore
> 
> new chipset drivers


Just get them from the source: https://drivers.amd.com/drivers/amd_chipset_software_3.09.01.140.zip


----------



## Maulet//*//

F35c BIOS update: since last time, months ago (i don't remember any trouble at all doing it), now it always fails *"Can't open file*". (inside BIOS)
I have tried with un-renamed bios file, then renamed to bios.bin etc. and also "unblocked" the file from within Windows file properties.
*Nothing works*. Has Gigabyte uploaded a corrupt file? (my specific bios is for x570 Extreme v1.1)


----------



## LionAlonso

https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-xtreme_f35d.zip


New bios for Xtreme
If someone tries it, plz tell us if VDDG voltage bug still present.


----------



## vinz

I confirm 35d is VDDG buged too
Scandal !


----------



## Nighthog

What is this VDDG voltage bug you mention?


----------



## LionAlonso

Nighthog said:


> What is this VDDG voltage bug you mention?


Check with zentimings.
U have 1v at VDDG CCD or IOD no matter shat u have set it in BIOS.
So if ur previous stable settings werent that, well, usb issues, stability issues, sound issues…


----------



## Mr Pumpkin

Midian said:


> My motherboard will be here tomorrow then the wait begins for the 3950X. I think the X570 Aorus Xtreme might be the most beautiful motherboard I have ever seen and likely the most powerful as well, I'm coming from a 5960X setup with an Asus rampage V Extreme mobo. Will build in my Xigmatek Elysium case again so there will be plenty of airflow, I have also a new Corsair 1600i PSU to go with this new build so exciting times ahead.


Hi, I notice we have the


Midian said:


> My motherboard will be here tomorrow then the wait begins for the 3950X. I think the X570 Aorus Xtreme might be the most beautiful motherboard I have ever seen and likely the most powerful as well, I'm coming from a 5960X setup with an Asus rampage V Extreme mobo. Will build in my Xigmatek Elysium case again so there will be plenty of airflow, I have also a new Corsair 1600i PSU to go with this new build so exciting times ahead.


hi! we have the same motherboard and cpu, could you help me overclock my cpu?


----------



## Midian

Mr Pumpkin said:


> hi! we have the same motherboard and cpu, could you help me overclock my cpu?


Oh I actually changed to a 5950X but I'm not overclocking mine sorry.


----------



## YourMainD

@BIOS B21.0414.1 is broken. Gigabyte needs to fix it


----------



## MartB

Im at a loss, my audio crackling returned and i did not touch my bios for months.
Any ideas what i should do?

WHEA is also back:


Code:


Machine Check Exception
Cache Hierarchy Error
APIC-ID: 8

Im starting to regret buying a 3900X with this board (rev 1.0)


----------



## LionAlonso

MartB said:


> Im at a loss, my audio crackling returned and i did not touch my bios for months.
> Any ideas what i should do?
> 
> WHEA is also back:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Machine Check Exception
> Cache Hierarchy Error
> APIC-ID: 8
> 
> Im starting to regret buying a 3900X with this board (rev 1.0)


Did u update bios?


----------



## MartB

@LionAlonso no, thats the funny thing. This has been running unchanged for months.


----------



## LionAlonso

MartB said:


> @LionAlonso no, thats the funny thing. This has been running unchanged for months.


Could be various things:
A bios reset (maybe because the battery discharged).
Bios changed to the backup/experimental one.
And also a software change, did you update to win 11? Many people has problems if u installed it and u didnt install the latest chipset, because the CPPC is bugged without it.


----------



## MartB

I had windows 11 in beta already and it was fine, for some reason it started happening out of the blue. (Windows update?)
I lowered VDDP and VDDG to 950mv and now the crackling is gone.

Gonna keep monitoring and if it happens again i have to figure out which voltage is causing it.


----------



## Nezbitten

Anyone know what size SSD Stand offs to get ?


----------



## OCmember

Nezbitten said:


> Anyone know what size SSD Stand offs to get ?


Did you lose yours?


----------



## Billy McDowell

I’ll be running a aorus aic gen 4 pcie for raid 0 in my 16x slot with 4x wd sn850 on a fresh copy of windows 11 no upgrade from windows 10 direct from Microsoft site on 11 pro to run benchmarks if anyone is interested lmk and I post screenshots. It won’t be till Sunday or Monday tho. I currently run the three but it’s not as high as I want it to be I do alot of stuff. When I ran two I got 12.8k read seq and 6.5k write

I also wanted to mention that I also delete partitions before I install os I’ve learned it has affected my transfer rates on my platter drives before after doing a format I didn’t get good speeds but doing a clean partition wipe fixed it.


----------



## Billy McDowell




----------



## Billy McDowell

Does anyone happen to know why changes on the bios would cause the crystal disk mark speeds to j crease or decrease? Example somehow I was able to make this higher abd no I don’t know what I did because I was doing so many things I had to revert back to default to boot. If you up the fsb on the BLck at all past 100 the your nvme will start degrading in performance

I can 100% confirm that different settings in bios is affecting my speeds and unfortunately I’m gonna have to figure it out this should be issue when I’m running 16x in the aorus aic card in x4 mode but it is regardless idk how the write speed actually increased


----------



## Billy McDowell

This is what I mean and I’m still trying to figure things out now

I keep editing this to update my findings but from what I can gather so far is that upping the vcore soc with spread spectrum off is boosting this idk if people know this or not but I didn’t I am still finding stability tho abd I assume this will help people with 1nvme drive but idk for sure. I am on latest bios f35 

If anyone can explain to me why this and the purpose I’d appreciate it for the vcore soc


----------



## rob-tech

For me, a Windows update screwed up the system. I have audio dropouts and corresponding visual stutter that seems to be correlated with DPC latency on the latest Windows 10 and 11 updates. The problem only happens in Windows with Manjaro Linux running perfectly, Windows experiences these system stutters about once a week. I also did not change any hardware or BIOS in this time.


----------



## SuBDivisions

Hey all, i have run into an issue and want to throw this out there incase others have noticed anything related as well. Currently running the x570 aorus xtreme rev 1.1 on a Ryzen 9 5950x, with 128 Gig of G.Skill Trident Royal @ XMP - 3600. I am using the latest beat bios i believe its F35d? Well i have started getting BSOD's which look like memory issues, so i ran Memtest overnight last night and got over 30 Errors using the XMP Profile.. (I was stable in previous bios releases i believe, never had any lockups or any issues). Now while im at work now, i backed the ram down to 2133 and am running Memtest86 again to test the ram.. If it comes back clean, Im guessing this latest Bios is unable to run the memory at the specified XMP Profile? Yes its 128 Gig (4x32), so i plan on testing it in intervals to see where it bombs out or starts to have issues, but has anyone else on the latest bios revision had any memory stability issues? If i recall a few revisions back they said they improved memory compatability but now i'm upset that i cant run the ram as i had it before or suppose to at that xmp level.

Thoughts?

TIA.


----------



## SuBDivisions

Just an update, i read on the gigabyte forums of others having similar issues with the latest bios builds.


----------



## umeng2002

F14x BIOSes are bugged where the IOD and CCD voltages are locked to 1v when you enter any custom value for them.


----------



## Deepcuts

AQC107 10 Gbps network card: new driver 3.1.6 (Windows)
https://www.marvell.com/content/dam/marvell/en/drivers/Marvell_AQtion_Win-64-bit_3.1.6.zip


----------



## Billy McDowell

I just ordered (4) 2tb firecuda 530 nvme I’ll test them out when they get here in a fresh install of windows 11 and fresh install on windows 10 so there are benchmarks to compare. I have my mobo setting upped on voltages to max of there setting on first main page where dram is with it all on auto when I did a men oc it wouldn’t max speeds out I am still pretty sure the speeds can be even higher if I can manage to figure out what voltages is letting the speeds go up on the nvme drives. I am running trident z neo cl14 8x4
14-14-14-28 trc 41 & trfc 289 1900 IF 3900x
I’m waiting for the last flagship for next year coy vcache I’ll get that 16 core and hope I can I’ll the If more.

If anyone doesn’t think I use these speeds Ali do quiet a bit for my work load of hobbies I do


----------



## poppapete33

SuBDivisions said:


> Hey all, i have run into an issue and want to throw this out there incase others have noticed anything related as well. Currently running the x570 aorus xtreme rev 1.1 on a Ryzen 9 5950x, with 128 Gig of G.Skill Trident Royal @ XMP - 3600. I am using the latest beat bios i believe its F35d? Well i have started getting BSOD's which look like memory issues, so i ran Memtest overnight last night and got over 30 Errors using the XMP Profile.. (I was stable in previous bios releases i believe, never had any lockups or any issues). Now while im at work now, i backed the ram down to 2133 and am running Memtest86 again to test the ram.. If it comes back clean, Im guessing this latest Bios is unable to run the memory at the specified XMP Profile? Yes its 128 Gig (4x32), so i plan on testing it in intervals to see where it bombs out or starts to have issues, but has anyone else on the latest bios revision had any memory stability issues? If i recall a few revisions back they said they improved memory compatability but now i'm upset that i cant run the ram as i had it before or suppose to at that xmp level.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> TIA.


I can't play MSFS (the only reason I bought my xtreme) with XMP enabled. It just CTD's within 5 minutes. Like you I have 128 GIG of 3600 which only runs at 3200. I will try BIOS F35 if it ever comes out. Been waiting a while for a non Beta.


----------



## Billy McDowell

This is currently windows 11 but I swapped out the 4 wd sn850 drives with firecuda 530 and the raid 0 numbers are a lot higher however I have to redo my speeds on the wd I will be doing an extensive video on raid speeds with individual and raid0 speeds from fresh os vs drivers installed vs windows updates added. Currently windows updates i tabs about 16 crystal marks test today but when does updates kill the speeds on the RND4k by half.
Here are the speeds for the 4 individual and raid 0 firecuda setup with out windows updates. I also wanted to notate that after the windows updates the amd high performance was worse in the crystal dis vs the amd balanced by a lot on 4K.

I have a lot more data in a week in differences in speeds vs the sn850 on windows 11 abd windows 10 it’s gonna be about 50 tests so I don’t care to do it all in a day. It it’s gonna really show the difference between os and drivers and windows updates as well as os changes. I will also include my overclock setting it’s made a difference as well I have found out.


----------



## Deepcuts

Billy McDowell said:


> .....


----------



## iunlock

Hey fellow X570 Xtreme owners. A little late to the party, but I finally got around to firing up my board (5950x / 64GB RoyalZ Eltie 3600/CL14) to test everything on the test bench before installing it into the main desktop rig.



SuBDivisions said:


> Hey all, i have run into an issue and want to throw this out there incase others have noticed anything related as well. Currently running the x570 aorus xtreme rev 1.1 on a Ryzen 9 5950x, with 128 Gig of G.Skill Trident Royal @ XMP - 3600. I am using the latest beat bios i believe its F35d? Well i have started getting BSOD's which look like memory issues, so i ran Memtest overnight last night and got over 30 Errors using the XMP Profile.. (I was stable in previous bios releases i believe, never had any lockups or any issues). Now while im at work now, i backed the ram down to 2133 and am running Memtest86 again to test the ram.. If it comes back clean, Im guessing this latest Bios is unable to run the memory at the specified XMP Profile? Yes its 128 Gig (4x32), so i plan on testing it in intervals to see where it bombs out or starts to have issues, but has anyone else on the latest bios revision had any memory stability issues? If i recall a few revisions back they said they improved memory compatability but now i'm upset that i cant run the ram as i had it before or suppose to at that xmp level.
> Thoughts?
> TIA.





SuBDivisions said:


> Just an update, i read on the gigabyte forums of others having similar issues with the latest bios builds.


Thanks for the info @SuBDivisions. I was just about to search the thread to see what bios is best for our boards. The story seems to be the same with the sketchy bios releases. I'll definitely stay put as everything seem to be working fine so far and stable. 




umeng2002 said:


> F14x BIOSes are bugged where the IOD and CCD voltages are locked to 1v when you enter any custom value for them.


Noted..thanks.


----------



## OCmember

What's the big security vulnerabilities that are plugged with F35d?


----------



## OCmember

Updated to F35d.. CSM disabled, fTMP enabled, bios is UEFI, I have Resizable Bar, ... Secure Boot State = Off.. ????


----------



## D1g1talEntr0py

OCmember said:


> Updated to F35d.. CSM disabled, fTMP enabled, bios is UEFI, I have Resizable Bar, ... Secure Boot State = Off.. ????


I have secure boot enabled and it doesn't seem to add any perceivable delay in the boot process.


----------



## OCmember

D1g1talEntr0py said:


> I have secure boot enabled and it doesn't seem to add any perceivable delay in the boot process.


I think I have all the same things enabled and disabled via UEFI, and msinfo32 doesn't report 'Secure Boot State' as 'On' It says it's off. I've gone back over the last few pages also cause I was asking about it before; I have CSM Support disabled which makes the Secure Boot option available, within Secure Boot Secure Boot is Enabled but under it it says Not Active then Secure Boot Mode is set to Standard. Under Miscellaneous AMD CPU fTPM is Enabled, and in Trusted Computing 2.0 that seems to be ok. I realize it says Not Active but have no idea what's different than last time on bios F35c.


----------



## MartB

I think F35d just straigth out does not secure boot, mine is also not working, despite being enabled ^^


----------



## OCmember

There's a procedure to follow to get Secure Boot State = On. I just followed instructions from the Gigabyte bios forum, here they are:


_First make sure your boot drive is GPT and then disable CSM in BIOS

Then in Secure Boot settings if it says Mode:User you can simply Enable Secure Boot

Otherwise if Mode:Setup

Disable Secure Boot if it says Enabled
If it says Standard change to Custom
Change Custom to Standard accepting Factory Defaults
Enable Secure Boot 
_

Credit to - jwsg, on the forum


----------



## OCmember

Anyone have a diagram of what's connected to the X570 chipset VS the CPU on the Xtreme? e.g. does the onboard sound connect directly to the CPU or does it go through the X570 chipset. Same with the Networking.. a block diagram would help.


----------



## Medizinmann

OCmember said:


> Anyone have a diagram of what's connected to the X570 chipset VS the CPU on the Xtreme? e.g. does the onboard sound connect directly to the CPU or does it go through the X570 chipset. Same with the Networking.. a block diagram would help.


All I cloud find is this:
X570 PCIe.pdf - Google Drive

But I am pretty sure onboard sound is connected through the chipset.

Networking is connected through the chipset!

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## OCmember

Medizinmann said:


> All I cloud find is this:
> X570 PCIe.pdf - Google Drive
> 
> But I am pretty sure onboard sound is connected through the chipset.
> 
> Networking is connected through the chipset!
> 
> Best regards,
> Medizinmann


I could of swore I had a diagram of if. I looked but didn't see anything.

Thanks!


----------



## Nighthog

Should that information not be in the Manual?

Would be the first place to check for myself.


----------



## Medizinmann

Nighthog said:


> Should that information not be in the Manual?


It should be...



> Would be the first place to check for myself.


But there is only a statement concerning USB, Storage and Expansion Slots - which and how they are connected to CPU/Chipset.

Nothing on how Audio or Networking are connected to either chipset oder CPU.

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## Deepcuts

OCmember said:


> Anyone have a diagram of what's connected to the X570 chipset VS the CPU on the Xtreme? e.g. does the onboard sound connect directly to the CPU or does it go through the X570 chipset. Same with the Networking.. a block diagram would help.


Generic X570 diagram


----------



## OCmember

I'd like to connect a PCIe USB card onto my CPU PCIe X16 lanes but I have a GPU with fans that suck air directly where the card will be. I also use a discrete PCIe sound card.. also, I don't have a riser or a case that accommodates a riser. This sucks


----------



## Nighthog

OCmember said:


> I'd like to connect a PCIe USB card onto my CPU PCIe X16 lanes but I have a GPU with fans that suck air directly where the card will be. I also use a discrete PCIe sound card.. also, I don't have a riser or a case that accommodates a riser. This sucks


Does a M.2 to PCIe 4X-adapter work?
Using the m.2 slots to convert into regular PCIE lanes. You could then attach directly or use a riser for better placements.


----------



## OCmember

Nighthog said:


> Does a M.2 to PCIe 4X-adapter work?
> Using the m.2 slots to convert into regular PCIE lanes. You could then attach directly or use a riser for better placements.


That's an excellent idea; I never knew they made M.2 PCIe adapters, honestly. I got an NVME 970 Pro in the CPU M.2 A slot unfortunately though.


----------



## Nighthog

OCmember said:


> That's an excellent idea; I never knew they made M.2 PCIe adapters, honestly. I got an NVME 970 Pro in the CPU M.2 A slot unfortunately though.


They were really made for Miners but you can use them for other stuff after all.
Various possibilities there with 1x slots if you want to go that route. Lots of flexibility.


----------



## Kodo28

Is there a new bios been released soon ? when looking at website I cannot find the F35d for 1.0, 1.1 or 1.2


----------



## OCmember

I see it still for Rev 1.0









X570 AORUS XTREME (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.S.A.


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com


----------



## Kodo28

OCmember said:


> I see it still for Rev 1.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X570 AORUS XTREME (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.S.A.
> 
> 
> Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gigabyte.com


I do not see F35 for any revision, even 1.0.


----------



## OCmember

@Kodo28 From the link I posted










EDIT: That's happened to me before where for some it's there and for others it's not. Maybe check again later?


----------



## bcdan83

I got the new bios from Asian gigabyte pages. Usually gets uploaded first in Asia.

Among few of them here is Singapore pages with new bios.
X570 AORUS XTREME (rev. 1.2) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Singapore

You can also just type the download address on web browser without visiting as well.
https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-xtreme_f35.zip

Thought Gigabyte gave up on these board, surprised to see the new BIOS, guess I am not going to end early tonight for testing.

@Kodo28 Gigabyte use same bios on all three rev. except 2.0


----------



## Kodo28

OCmember said:


> @Kodo28 From the link I posted
> 
> View attachment 2547591
> 
> 
> EDIT: That's happened to me before where for some it's there and for others it's not. Maybe check again later?


I deleted my web history and also the direct link I had. 

Now I got back the view to the F35 but we can see that they changed the name and date. 

Before it was F35d like on your screenshot and now it is showing F35 only with different release date.


----------



## Medizinmann

Kodo28 said:


> I deleted my web history and also the direct link I had.
> 
> Now I got back the view to the F35 but we can see that they changed the name and date.
> 
> Before it was F35d like on your screenshot and now it is showing F35 only with different release date.
> 
> View attachment 2547641


This is because we are in the midst of a rollout of the “new” F35 BIOS release.

This might take a day or two sometimes more…

Right now (that is 09.02.2022 09:45 CET) there is no 35d BIOS anymore and still no F35 on the German Gigabyte-Homepage (.de).

If I go to the .com website I see the F35 BIOS…

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## Kodo28

Just downloaded the F35 and when setting up my PBO, I cannot see anymore the "MAX CPU Boost Clock Override" ? 
Not on Tweaker tab or Overclocking tab


----------



## Nighthog

Kodo28 said:


> Just downloaded the F35 and when setting up my PBO, I cannot see anymore the "MAX CPU Boost Clock Override" ?
> Not on Tweaker tab or Overclocking tab
> View attachment 2547666


You mean the +500Mhz boost option?

That was removed ages ago. AMD didn't like it I guess. Only +200 allowed.


----------



## Kodo28

Nighthog said:


> You mean the +500Mhz boost option?
> 
> That was removed ages ago. AMD didn't like it I guess. Only +200 allowed.


It was not removed ages ago because on latest F35d the option was well present. But on new release F35 there is no option at all. 

Meaning that CPU boost at default values. 

F35d bios where Max CPU Boost Clock Override is well present. 










New F35, no Max CPU Boost Clock Override anymore


----------



## Nighthog

Ok, I can confirm the F35 BIOS has no Boost clock override option...

No +200Mhz for CPU around.


----------



## Kodo28

Nighthog said:


> Ok, I can confirm the F35 BIOS has no Boost clock override option...
> 
> No +200Mhz for CPU around.


Thanks man  . 
Checked also online and found some reports on official GIGABYTE AORUS subreddit about it. 
Newest BIOS Update deleted Max CPU Boost Clock Override : gigabytegaming (reddit.com) .


----------



## rob-tech

Does anyone who tested the new F35 bios know if the VDDG/VDDP voltages are broken and still stuck at 1.0 V like on the previous BIOS?

I'm still on F34 and am thinking about upgrading my Xtreme Rev 1.0.


----------



## Nighthog

rob-tech said:


> Does anyone who tested the new F35 bios know if the VDDG/VDDP voltages are broken and still stuck at 1.0 V like on the previous BIOS?
> 
> I'm still on F34 and am thinking about upgrading my Xtreme Rev 1.0.


Supposed not working in BIOS but can be set trhough Ryzen Master Software instead. (I can not verify as I use a 5700G in my Xtreme at the moment that doesn't have those voltages at all)


----------



## SuBDivisions

As much as I adore being on the latest and greatest of everything, Bios inclided.. I will NOT be going to F35 on my Aorus Xtreme 1.1 due to these removals of the OC feature that reqires you to use Ryzen Master (which i have used), but sitting on F34 i have my 128 Gig Memory Rock stable at 3200Mhz, and unless i can get that stability at its Rated XMP @ 3600, there is no reason to upgrade atm. I will wait on this one and see what comes down the line.


----------



## rob-tech

I will wait until the next stable release after F35, the feedback from other sources is not really that great, with broken voltage adjustment and missing features.

I'm thinking of picking up a 5950x to swap out my 3950x in the near future, otherwise I'm really pleased with this motherboard and system.


----------



## OCmember

Anyone considering trying out the EVGA Dark X570 board?


----------



## Nighthog

OCmember said:


> Anyone considering trying out the EVGA Dark X570 board?


I got the MSI X570S Unify-X MAX. Would have bought the EVGA if it was available but it's hard to find in EU.
More than happy with the Unify-X though. Been doing great with the 3800X as I test-bench setup. Though I saw a lack of AMD_CBS options in the BIOS most is hidden and not available.

My Xtreme is not happy with the 5700G at all. Might need to do RMA on the 5700G as it's not stable with stock settings in that board. But would need to test it on the other board first to verify it's not the BIOS on the Gigabyte at fault.
*LLC Medium* is required for the 5700G to function properly.

The X570S Unify-X is OK overall but was expecting a little more with the BIOS. The Xtreme has more avaible in general to tinker with except in the MEM OC category where the MSI has a few extra settings that are useful.
Mostly AMD_CBS settings are missing on the MSI board.


----------



## Kodo28

Gigabyte is already working on new beta bios F36a to fix the issue with missing "MAX CPU Boost Clock Override". 

On beta, option is now available again, plus with new option positive or negative override.


----------



## OCmember

Nighthog said:


> I got the MSI X570S Unify-X MAX. Would have bought the EVGA if it was available but it's hard to find in EU.
> More than happy with the Unify-X though. Been doing great with the 3800X as I test-bench setup. Though I saw a lack of AMD_CBS options in the BIOS most is hidden and not available.
> 
> My Xtreme is not happy with the 5700G at all. Might need to do RMA on the 5700G as it's not stable with stock settings in that board. But would need to test it on the other board first to verify it's not the BIOS on the Gigabyte at fault.
> *LLC Medium* is required for the 5700G to function properly.
> 
> The X570S Unify-X is OK overall but was expecting a little more with the BIOS. The Xtreme has more available in general to tinker with except in the MEM OC category where the MSI has a few extra settings that are useful.
> Mostly AMD_CBS settings are missing on the MSI board.


The Unify-X seems to be a nice board especially at $369

From what I read in an Anandtech review the DPC latency on the X570 Dark is horrendous. Just read last night that it's ~twice as slow as the Xtreme coming in at 243 microsecond. I'm curious how that effects game input lag and performance. I'm still really interested in it but that just put the breaks on a little. 

I haven't used an EVGA in the past 2-3yrs. My X58 rig had a Classified. Love EVGA boards.

EDIT: find out more information on the Dark and it seems the back panel I/O doesn't support USB connectivity through the CPU. Oof. That seals the deal.


----------



## Nighthog

The Boost Override in F36a can do -25 to -1000Mhz settings.

Works as advertised 
Might be useful but wondering what one could do with this setting.

BLCK comes to mind to limit the CPU from over-boosting it's capabilities with non reference clocks. But other than that not much other than maybe you want to underclock for some reason.


----------



## ksenchy

Hey guys, I've gotten this board off eBay. It's missing the front panel connector. If anyone has a spare connector, I would be willing to buy it off you.
Thanks


----------



## ksenchy

Could someone please trace the front panel connector with multimeter and let me know the pinout on the motherboard side?


----------



## Deepcuts

ksenchy said:


> Could someone please trace the front panel connector with multimeter and let me know the pinout on the motherboard side?


No clue what are you asking for, but this might help


----------



## ksenchy

I'm interested on the pinout on the other end of the cable.


----------



## ksenchy

Found it in two places, but they are different. Can someone please confirm which solution is correct
A) Gigabyte X570 Aorus Xtreme Owners Club
B)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/gigabytegaming/comments/nchhb1


----------



## Kodo28

ksenchy said:


> Hey guys, I've gotten this board off eBay. It's missing the front panel connector. If anyone has a spare connector, I would be willing to buy it off you.
> Thanks


Did u tried to contact support for it.
Ref : 12CF1-1IA002-01R


----------



## Kodo28

Kodo28 said:


> Gigabyte is already working on new beta bios F36a to fix the issue with missing "MAX CPU Boost Clock Override".
> 
> On beta, option is now available again, plus with new option positive or negative override.
> 
> View attachment 2548758


Got confirmation from support that F36a already includes Agesa 1206b


----------



## ksenchy

Kodo28 said:


> Did u tried to contact support for it.
> Ref : 12CF1-1IA002-01R


They don't sell accessories separately


----------



## Huzi Dada

Anyone have the Beta Bios F36a ?


----------



## OCmember

Huzi Dada said:


> Where can we get Beta Bios F36a ?


Fixed that for ya


----------



## Huzi Dada

OCmember said:


> Fixed that for ya


Bwahahahaha thanks, anything?


----------



## D-EJ915

This is from revision 1,1 board

this is also how it is facing when you plug it into the motherboard if it's laying flat on something. the flat bit in the 2nd post is the "bottom" row toward the pcb so make sure to reorient it so it matches since it'll be flipped when plugged in. luckily if all you care about is power and reset they're the middle on the top and bottom respectively.










going from left to right on the top/boardside connector 1 2 3 4 5,

1 = PLED +, Power LED +
2 = PLED -, Power LED - 1, Power LED - 2
3 = PW+
4 = SPEAK+
5 = SPEAK-


----------



## D-EJ915

connector flipped over

going from left to right on boardside connnector 1 2 3 4 5

1 = IC +
2 = IC -
3 = RES -
4 = HD -
5 = HD +


----------



## ksenchy

@D-EJ915 thank you very much, so we can conclude this solution is correct









Now I just need to wait for this to arrive and I'm going to try it out ⏳🤞








1.27US $ 6% OFF|20pcs 20cm Dupont Line 2.0mm Female To 2.54mm Female Pitch 2.54 To Pitch 2.0 2p-1p Jumper Cable Wire For Pcb Connector - Connectors - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




Until then I'm going to have to have an open case system pushing the big on board button welcoming all dust to join the party.


----------



## D-EJ915

Yeah the - and + on the non-led ones don't matter but they did match up to what you posted.


----------



## Huzi Dada

Beta Bios out for Rev1.1


----------



## OCmember

Rev 1.0 also got the beta


Checksum : E0DD
Update AMD AGESA V2 1.2.0.6 B
Reappear the option of Max CPU Boost Clock Override for Vermeer
EDIT: IIRC someone said that there's microcode updates for 5900 & 5950


----------



## Nighthog

Hmm, the checksum was different for the "preliminary" F36a we got from support rather than the Gigabyte site downloads.


----------



## OCmember

OCmember said:


> Rev 1.0 also got the beta
> 
> 
> Checksum : E0DD
> Update AMD AGESA V2 1.2.0.6 B
> Reappear the option of Max CPU Boost Clock Override for Vermeer
> EDIT: IIRC someone said that there's microcode updates for 5900 & 5950


post update


----------



## Nighthog

Found settings stable for 5200Mts memory on the AORUS XTREME rev 1.0.

Took it's time, had to experiment with the X570S Unify-X to copy some settings to make this possible.
Though you gotta keep it cool enough, can't allow memory to exceed 50C or there will be errors. (meaning I need to have a open case or my system gets too hot & unstable)


----------



## Medizinmann

Nighthog said:


> Found settings stable for 5200Mts memory on the AORUS XTREME rev 1.0.
> 
> Took it's time, had to experiment with the X570S Unify-X to copy some settings to make this possible.
> Though you gotta keep it cool enough, can't allow memory to exceed 50C or there will be errors. (meaning I need to have a open case or my system gets too hot & unstable)


You could try/use a memory cooler - I use this one:
ALSEYE RAM cooler cooling fan ram memory cooler with dual 60mm fan PWM 1200 2000RPM radiator for DDR2/3/4/5 cooling|Fans & Cooling| - AliExpress 

But you need to change the fans - as the one that come with it are unbearable loud. I use 60mm PWM-Fans from Noctua.

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## Blameless

OCmember said:


> Rev 1.0 also got the beta
> 
> 
> Checksum : E0DD
> Update AMD AGESA V2 1.2.0.6 B
> Reappear the option of Max CPU Boost Clock Override for Vermeer
> EDIT: IIRC someone said that there's microcode updates for 5900 & 5950


Any word on wether or not the VDDG and EDC issues are still present on the AGESA 1.2.0.6B firmwares?


----------



## guanin2999

Hello, I updated my BIOS to F35. So far Im not happy with it, my cooler has been running louder trying to keep the CPU cool which I noticed never happened in F34. 

Can I safely rollback my BIOS to F34?


----------



## guanin2999

guanin2999 said:


> Hello, I updated my BIOS to F35. So far Im not happy with it, my cooler has been running louder trying to keep the CPU cool which I noticed never happened in F34.
> 
> Can I safely rollback my BIOS to F34?


Welp the answer is apparently no, the mobo is not letting me update the BIOS to an older version.


----------



## Medizinmann

guanin2999 said:


> Welp the answer is apparently no, the mobo is not letting me update the BIOS to an older version.


Well - starting with F35 we got "capsule BIOS" and AFAIK no way to downgrade without a EEPROM-Programmer...

You could only try the new Beta-BIOS F36a.

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## Nighthog

You have dual-bios with switch. You can keep one BIOS on a older one if you use the toggles correctly.


----------



## Medizinmann

Nighthog said:


> You have dual-bios with switch. You can keep one BIOS on a older one if you use the toggles correctly.


Yes!
He might even have an older version of the BIOS already on one of the EEPROMs as usally only one is updated when flashing...

So he could try and toggle the switch!

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## Maulet//*//

Hi there, anyone knows what the new upcoming CPU's are, mentioned in the bios changelog....


----------



## Blameless

Maulet//*// said:


> Hi there, anyone knows what the new upcoming CPU's are, mentioned in the bios changelog....


They are referring to the 5800X3D.

Anything over AGESA 1.2.0.0 is supposedly able to work with them, but at least 1.2.0.5 is apparently required for official support.


----------



## OCmember

I know I should be upgrading from F35 to F36a but I just can't bring myself to do it for the 5800X3D.. sigh


----------



## Blameless

@Maulet//*//

Looks like the 5800X3D won't be the only new AM4 CPU released soon:








AMD Said to be Releasing no Less Than Four New Ryzen 5000-Series Chips in March


According to yet another leak, it would appear that AMD is planning to release no less than four new CPUs in its Ryzen 5000-series this month, with the obvious headline product being the already announced Ryzen 7 5800X3D. However, details of a further three CPUs have turned up on Twitter and it...




www.techpowerup.com


----------



## OCmember

Blameless said:


> @Maulet//*//
> 
> Looks like the 5800X3D won't be the only new AM4 CPU released soon:


It's the only one for me


----------



## Medizinmann

Blameless said:


> @Maulet//*//
> 
> Looks like the 5800X3D won't be the only new AM4 CPU released soon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Said to be Releasing no Less Than Four New Ryzen 5000-Series Chips in March
> 
> 
> According to yet another leak, it would appear that AMD is planning to release no less than four new CPUs in its Ryzen 5000-series this month, with the obvious headline product being the already announced Ryzen 7 5800X3D. However, details of a further three CPUs have turned up on Twitter and it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.techpowerup.com


Yeah - looks like besides the 5800XD there are more budget option coming (5700X, 5600, 5500) - where AMD currently misses out - to battle Intel in the low end.

Also very interesting is the currently very aggressive pricing of the current CPUs – i.e. 5950X at 599€ (VAT included) 200€ under MSRP!

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

OCmember said:


> It's the only one for me


Well - for obvious reasons - why would a Aorus Xtreme user want to buy low end chips... 🤔 

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## OCmember

Anyone change the PWM Phase Control settings? Went for a search on what exactly it does and got this,


----------



## Kodo28

AMD acknowledges fTPM stuttering issues, promises a BIOS fix in May - VideoCardz.com


----------



## Blameless

OCmember said:


> Anyone change the PWM Phase Control settings? Went for a search on what exactly it does and got this,
> 
> View attachment 2551226


I generally set CPU LLC to whatever provides the most droop without causing high-load apps to loose effective clock speed vs. target clock speed (this gap is clock stretching) as this tends to improve multi-core boost without hurting single core boost. Usually, this is "medium" on Gigabyte boards.

SoC LLC I set to whatever value provides closest to target voltage while still allowing for a small amount of droop. Usually this is "high" on Gigabyte boards.

I leave the voltage and current protections alone, as they are essentially irrelevant if not benching on subambient cooling.

I almost always disable phase control or set phases to fixed, as this improves transient response time. It does cost a small amount (a couple of watts) of idle power however.

Most Gigabyte boards are, unfortunately, missing the VRM PWM frequency settings, which I almost always increase on other boards.


----------



## rob-tech

Kodo28 said:


> AMD acknowledges fTPM stuttering issues, promises a BIOS fix in May - VideoCardz.com


Finally, this is what was causing my audio stuttering on Windows, on Linux everything is perfect.


----------



## ZAlien

Has anyone recently experienced, that there is more system instability? Like even typing is getting problematic with letters randomly getting doubled. Think it started yesterday with win10 KB4023057 or KB5011487. I'm on old Ff35c BIOS and didn't changed anything recently.


----------



## rob-tech

ZAlien said:


> Has anyone recently experienced, that there is more system instability? Like even typing is getting problematic with letters randomly getting doubled. Think it started yesterday with win10 KB4023057 or KB5011487. I'm on old Ff35c BIOS and didn't changed anything recently.


I'm not sure as I only have Linux currently (everything working perfectly), if you think that the problems started after a Windows update then I believe you can uninstall the last updates or as a last resort use system restore.


----------



## rob-tech

ZAlien said:


> I found the real culprit... and you wouldn't believe!
> Recently I have bought some DDR2 RAM to play with (legendary Ballistix 16FD5) and I was doing some tests on those modules as they arrived. A week before I also got EVGA SR-2 (which is gigantic) and I was testing it as well a day earlier so it was still sitting at my desk. So to test RAM I have placed my EP45-Extreme next to EVGA. Thanks to that my already crowded desk become even more crowded as I also use it daily. I had to move MS SideWinderX4 keyboard a bit to the right to make space for mobo's/PSU and other junk. So when I moved it to the right it ended in a position with everything from arrows and right (num pad) sitting close to my mouse (Logitech G903).... *and that is on induction charging mousepad *😅
> As it turns out Sidewinder X4 doesn't really like to be sitting on top of induction coil 😅


Yes, sometimes the solution is completely different from what we expect, good work.


----------



## OCmember

I have a block diagram of the Xtreme but it doesn't say where the integrated audio is routed. I'm assuming the X570 PCH? It wouldn't be directly connected to the CPU PCIe?


----------



## Blameless

OCmember said:


> I have a block diagram of the Xtreme but it doesn't say where the integrated audio is routed. I'm assuming the X570 PCH? It wouldn't be directly connected to the CPU PCIe?


It wouldn't be connected to PCI-E, but the AM4/X570 block diagrams show the audio codec connected to the CPU, not the chipset, and the AM4 pinout has audio pins.









Socket AM4 - AMD - WikiChip


AM4 is a socket for AMD's mainstream series of microprocessors, serving as a successor to Socket FM2+ and Socket AM3+. It was superseded by Socket AM5.




en.wikichip.org


----------



## SuBDivisions

I have tried reading back, but was wondering what the general consensus is on the latest F36a beta bios.. I have a rev 1.1 sitting on F34 (Downgraded from F35 due to memory instability), running 4x32 128G and i know of the issue due to be fixed in may with the fTPM (i disabled it, i don't use encryption).. Wondering if anyone can report any instability or positive/neg thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## OCmember

Blameless said:


> Any word on wether or not the VDDG and EDC issues are still present on the AGESA 1.2.0.6B firmwares?


I can tell you that VDDG CCD & IOD adjustments are not working. Were they fixed with F36a? I was just about to go searching around about it. Things are "stable" with 1:1 1900/3800 but I'm getting WHEA errors


----------



## Blameless

OCmember said:


> I can tell you that VDDG CCD & IOD adjustments are not working. Were they fixed with F36a? I was just about to go searching around about it. Things are "stable" with 1:1 1900/3800 but I'm getting WHEA errors


Yeah, I tested this myself recently. None of my AM4 boards allow independent VDDG adjustments or VDDGs past 1v with _any_ AGESA version after 1.2.0.3c.

I don't personally have the Aorus Xtreme, but I'm almost positive this isn't fixed with any firmware versions past F34 or FB (for the rev 2.0) for these boards.

If 1.2.0.7 doesn't restore the old functionality, I'll probably stay on the 1.2.0.3b/c firmwares forever, and just manually patch microcode if needed.


----------



## OCmember

Gonna install F36a and see if it fixes the issue. Been lookin around since posting about WHEA errors and the VDDG bug. Will report back

EDIT: VDDG is still broke in F36a AGESA V2 1.2.0.6 B, reverting back to F35 with my saved bios settings


----------



## dansi

VDDGs have been broke for many many months, bios after bios....i am thinking Amd has just locked down the upper range adjustments for chip safety? 

VDDG were around for zen2 and carried over to zen3 as it was. I guess Amd has newer data that zen3 VDDG range is just poorer than zen2, and needed a lock down?


----------



## Kodo28

I did try the F36a after seeing small drop on perf core clocks (single and multi) on F35 with AGESA 1.2.0.5.
But same issue was happening with F36a AGESA 1.2.0.6b, so I reverted to F35d with AGESA 1.2.0.4 which I am not seeing those drops.


----------



## OCmember

Strange issue. I ran stability tests for a total of around 3 1/2hrs yesterday testing 1866/3733 for instability and also WHEA errors. Passed OCCT, passed TM5 Extreme anta777, rebooted, bios got wiped out and reset. ***! and ***?



dansi said:


> VDDGs have been broke for many many months, bios after bios....i am thinking Amd has just locked down the upper range adjustments for chip safety?
> 
> VDDG were around for zen2 and carried over to zen3 as it was. I guess Amd has newer data that zen3 VDDG range is just poorer than zen2, and needed a lock down?


There's a post on the Gibabyte tweaktown forums from a guy who claims he got a beta bios that has fixed the VDDG issue. I personally am going to wait for an official fix from an official Gigabyte page, not some mediafire link.


----------



## Kodo28

OCmember said:


> There's a post on the Gibabyte tweaktown forums from a guy who claims he got a beta bios that has fixed the VDDG issue. I personally am going to wait for an official fix from an official Gigabyte page, not some mediafire link.


The beta he got is for Aorus Pro. 
Gigabyte tend to provide beta bios on support tickets, they did provide me with the beta F36a to fix the "Max CPU clock boost override" missing option of the F35. 
But always better to wait for official release


----------



## Kodo28

New driver released for GIGABYTE 10Gbit Network by AQtion AQC107  



https://www.marvell.com/content/dam/marvell/en/drivers/Marvell_AQtion_Win-64-bit_3.1.6.zip


----------



## OCmember

The tweaktown guy posted a screenie of the intended fix. Looks pretty promising. I wonder if the VDDG and VDDP settings on the main page interfere with the ones under the Overclocking page?
EDIT: just to be clear this is for the Aorus Pro


----------



## SuBDivisions

Thanks for the updates on the F36a.. I will hold off and stay on F34 until a final release is tested.


----------



## Deepcuts

Kodo28 said:


> New driver released for GIGABYTE 10Gbit Network by AQtion AQC107
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.marvell.com/content/dam/marvell/en/drivers/Marvell_AQtion_Win-64-bit_3.1.6.zip
> 
> 
> View attachment 2552827


Old version


----------



## Medizinmann

Deepcuts said:


> Old version
> View attachment 2553110


Yeah, it is a actually quite annoying, that every time you check Marvells website for a new driver - driver search on their website spits out the "latest" driver posted with the date from the day you search (i.e. seraching today the site shows the driver is from 03/24/2022 while this is obviously the version from 10/22/2021) - so unless you know the date of this driver or download it and look into the file - you might get tricked...they should write the actual driver date - but they don't.

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## Kodo28

Deepcuts said:


> AQC107 10 Gbps network card: new driver 3.1.6 (Windows)
> https://www.marvell.com/content/dam/marvell/en/drivers/Marvell_AQtion_Win-64-bit_3.1.6.zip
> View attachment 2537378


Your driver date is out dated











# Marvell FastLinQ Edge Network Adapter Windows Driver
Dec 20, 2021
##v3.1.6.0
_Date 12.20.2021_

Updated Marvell product name to "Marvell AQtion Network Adapter"
Add Win11 folder for driver binaries.


----------



## OCmember

Wait, so what's the latest drivers for it? I have Driver Version 2.2.2.0, Driver Date 4/30/2020, lol


----------



## Deepcuts

Kodo28 said:


> Your driver date is out dated
> 
> View attachment 2553121
> 
> 
> 
> # Marvell FastLinQ Edge Network Adapter Windows Driver
> Dec 20, 2021
> ##v3.1.6.0
> _Date 12.20.2021_
> 
> Updated Marvell product name to "Marvell AQtion Network Adapter"
> Add Win11 folder for driver binaries.


Right click aqnic650.sys and select properties.
Check signature date, which is 22 Oct 2021.
Welcome to the Marvell update fake release date club.


----------



## Kodo28

Deepcuts said:


> Right click aqnic650.sys and select properties.
> Check signature date, which is 22 Oct 2021.
> Welcome to the Marvell update fake release date club.
> View attachment 2553161


You should look at driver as a package and not look only at .sys date file
.cat file can be update without .sys being necessarily also update. .inf is looking for .cat file when installing driver and this is why u see corresponding date on .inf file and on the driver details on system and not the signature date of the .sys file.


;***
;* Copyright (c) 2021 Marvell. All rights reserved. *
;* *
;* Marvell AQtion Network Adapter *
;* *
;* *aqnic650.inf * *
;***

[Version]
Signature = "$Windows NT$"
Class = Net
ClassGUID = {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Provider = %Marvell%
*DriverVer = 12/17/2021,3.1.6.0*
PnpLockDown = 1
*CatalogFile = aqnic650.cat*










If your driver, has an October date on system it is considered as an older one than December.


----------



## OCmember

What was the verdict on the on-board Audio? Bad DPC latency? I just pulled out my Creative sound-card last night and am giving the on-board a try out of curiosity.


----------



## rob-tech

OCmember said:


> What was the verdict on the on-board Audio? Bad DPC latency? I just pulled out my Creative sound-card last night and am giving the on-board a try out of curiosity.


The DPC latency of the on-board sound is good and there are no problems in that regard as I tested with LatencyMon, however, you may run into a bug caused by the TPM which causes momentary audio artifacts and system stutter. You may have noticed this phenomenon with your sound card also, and it is due to be fixed in AGESA 1.2.0.7 in May.

I have been using the on-board audio with stereo speakers and the Sennheiser HD800 headphones since I got this board. Even with the high end difficult to drive headphones, there is enough power and dynamic range to easily go deaf and I never have the master volume set over 35%. The implementation is also very clean and free of the hissing that is noticed on lower end computers. I really don't understand why anyone would bother with a sound card on this motherboard.


----------



## OCmember

rob-tech said:


> The DPC latency of the on-board sound is good and there are no problems in that regard as I tested with LatencyMon, however, you may run into a bug caused by the TPM which causes momentary audio artifacts and system stutter. You may have noticed this phenomenon with your sound card also, and it is due to be fixed in AGESA 1.2.0.7 in May.
> 
> I have been using the on-board audio with stereo speakers and the Sennheiser HD800 headphones since I got this board. Even with the high end difficult to drive headphones, there is enough power and dynamic range to easily go deaf and I never have the master volume set over 35%. The implementation is also very clean and free of the hissing that is noticed on lower end computers. I really don't understand why anyone would bother with a sound card on this motherboard.


I just started gaming with it literally right now and I can tell you I've noticed the stuttering. I was just about to ask if it was related to processing the audio. With my sound card I never noticed it. I used direct sound with my sound card, maybe that's the reason? Yes this onboard audio is fantastic! I'm hearing things I never heard before with my Creative Sound Blaster Audigy Fx. I had a Zx but the speakers kept swapping channels, even with Direct Sound, and the Audigy Fx can do the same bit rate and Hz in Direct Sound plus it was cheaper. Anyways so the workaround for this is to disable something in the bios, I read a few posts/pages back. Was it to disable TSME?

EDIT: disable fTMP, i think


----------



## Kodo28

OCmember said:


> EDIT: disable fTMP, i think


yeah I did it and till now everything is fine.


----------



## OCmember

Kodo28 said:


> yeah I did it and till now everything is fine.


Yup, gaming feels better by alot


----------



## Deepcuts

OCmember said:


> EDIT: disable fTMP, i think


You get something like this 



 ?
I have it enabled and never noticed any stutter, but then again, maybe I just wasn't paying attention.
Any specific ways to test?


----------



## OCmember

@Deepcuts I recently took out my sound card and used the onboard and that's when I noticed. I then disabled fTMP and things got smoother, no more tiny random stuttering. For me it wasn't like what the video shows it was smaller and random. However using the onboard sound while just as good as my Audigy Fx games had a slight increase in input delay. Both situations sound was going through the X570 chipset, and networking was going through the X570 chipset. 

So in a nutshell. First I was using my sound card and never noticed it, then I took my sound card out and used the onboard and that's when I noticed it, finally I turned off fTMP and things got smoother but then noticed a slight input delay with onboard sound.

EDIT: gaming behavior definitely changed with onboard audio vs my sound card.


----------



## Kodo28

Anyone know the thickness of the thermal pads used on the drive slots heatsink ?

Edit: found the info here from Deepcuts ( Thanks man  )
Gigabyte X570 Aorus Xtreme Owners Club | Page 46 | Overclock.net


----------



## D1g1talEntr0py

Kodo28 said:


> Anyone know the thickness of the thermal pads used on the drive slots heatsink ?
> 
> Edit: found the info here from Deepcuts ( Thanks man  )
> Gigabyte X570 Aorus Xtreme Owners Club | Page 46 | Overclock.net


1.5mm


----------



## Kodo28

D1g1talEntr0py said:


> 1.5mm


Is the measured size of the original pads ?


----------



## Medizinmann

Kodo28 said:


> Anyone know the thickness of the thermal pads used on the drive slots heatsink ?
> 
> Edit: found the info here from Deepcuts ( Thanks man  )
> Gigabyte X570 Aorus Xtreme Owners Club | Page 46 | Overclock.net


A more price sensitve option might be Thermal Grizzly minus Pads or Gelid Extreme Pads - both go for about 12-15€(the Alphacool Eisschicht is 55€) for 2 Pads 120mmx20mmx1,5mm - pretty sure these will do for SSD-Cooling.

Gelid Solutions GP-Extreme 12W-Thermopad 120x20x1.5mm . Ausgezeichnete Wärmeleitung, Idealer Lückenfüller. Einfache Installation: Amazon.de: Elektronik & Foto

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## Kodo28

Medizinmann said:


> A more price sensitve option might be Thermal Grizzly minus Pads or Gelid Extreme Pads - both go for about 12-15€(the Alphacool Eisschicht is 55€) for 2 Pads 120mmx20mmx1,5mm - pretty sure these will do for SSD-Cooling.
> 
> Gelid Solutions GP-Extreme 12W-Thermopad 120x20x1.5mm . Ausgezeichnete Wärmeleitung, Idealer Lückenfüller. Einfache Installation: Amazon.de: Elektronik & Foto
> 
> Best regards,
> Medizinmann


Yeah I am using the Gelid but the GP ultimate 15w ones on my GPU and I am actually changing my nvme drives and want to replace the pads also to Gelid. 
But not sure on the thickness ; 1mm or 1.5mm. Some differing opinions 
My system doesn't allow me to check it without draining system and removing GPU.


----------



## D1g1talEntr0py

Kodo28 said:


> Is the measured size of the original pads ?


Yes. I replaced all the pads on my board with Gelid 1.5mm pads.


----------



## rob-tech

Sorry to add to the confusion, while some may have used 1.5mm pads, the correct thickness is in fact 1mm as compared to the originals. They compress beautifully and you will likely lose performance with the thicker pads. I used the Thermalright Extreme Odysseys with a rating of 12.8 W/mk in 1mm. 

The maximum temperature on the Kingston Fury Renegade 2TB (probably the fastest m.2 SSD currently) during a run of CrystalDiskMark which writes and reads about 500 GB to the drive was only 54 degrees C, with an idle temperature being an impressive 31 degrees (with light usage about 33) when the computer is left alone, please see image.


----------



## Kodo28

rob-tech said:


> Sorry to add to the confusion, while some may have used 1.5mm pads, the correct thickness is in fact 1mm as compared to the originals. They compress beautifully and you will likely lose performance with the thicker pads. I used the Thermalright Extreme Odysseys with a rating of 12.8 W/mk in 1mm.
> 
> The maximum temperature on the Kingston Fury Renegade 2TB (probably the fastest m.2 SSD currently) during a run of CrystalDiskMark which writes and reads about 500 GB to the drive was only 54 degrees C, with an idle temperature being an impressive 31 degrees (with light usage about 33) when the computer is left alone, please see image.
> View attachment 2553707


The Kingston Fury Renegade comes with graphene aluminium heat spreader, which seem to bring some mm on top of the nvme drive.











Actually I do have the Firecuda 530 which come with a simple paper sticker over it and which I did removed.
When I do compared it to the Sabrent Rocket 4.0 I have, which comes with cooper heat spreader, I can see a minimal thickness difference. So maybe those 0.5mm extra will be ok with the missing heat spreader.


----------



## rob-tech

Kodo28 said:


> The Kingston Fury Renegade comes with graphene aluminium heat spreader, which seem to bring some mm on top of the nvme drive.
> 
> View attachment 2553723
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I do have the Firecuda 530 which come with a simple paper sticker over it and which I did removed.
> When I do compared it to the Sabrent Rocket 4.0 I have, which comes with Aluminum heat spreader, I can see a minimal thickness difference. So maybe those 0.5mm extra will be ok with the missing heat spreader.


In this case, you may try 1.5mm as you have no heat spreader label and it should be fine as the pads are compressible, I am just posting my findings when I measured the originals. The new Thermalright pads even appear to be slightly thicker than the originals and they are in fact 1mm. 

One of the reasons why I really like my Kingston and Sabrent SSDs is that the thermal labels really do make a difference, even with the motherboard heatsink.


----------



## Kodo28

rob-tech said:


> In this case, you may try 1.5mm as you have no heat spreader label and it should be fine as the pads are compressible, I am just posting my findings when I measured the originals. The new Thermalright pads even appear to be slightly thicker than the originals and they are in fact 1mm.
> 
> One of the reasons why I really like my Kingston and Sabrent SSDs is that the thermal labels really do make a difference, even with the motherboard heatsink.


Just got the Gelid on 2 sizes actually, I will check and see which will make better contact. 
Yeah those graphene aluminum heat spreader like on Kingstone or copper ones like on Sabrent are nice but not all nvme drives can have them, depending on chip design layout.
One good example is with the Samsung 980 Pro below. If u check well the chip layout of the nvme controller is way down compared to the memory ones.
On this particularly case with this nvme, solution 1 would be going with a lower value of Shore 00 to compensate the gap but on a 1mm pad not really sure.
Better solution would be to apply 2 separate different thickness pads.
BTW, on your nvme in HWinfo you should look @ temperature 2 which is the one from controller and this one is the important to keep cooled to avoid throttling.


----------



## rob-tech

Kodo28 said:


> Just got the Gelid on 2 sizes actually, I will check and see which will make better contact.
> Yeah those graphene aluminum heat spreader like on Kingstone or copper ones like on Sabrent are nice but not all nvme drives can have them, depending on chip design layout.
> One good example is with the Samsung 980 Pro below. If u check well the chip layout of the nvme controller is way down compared to the memory ones.
> On this particularly case with this nvme, solution 1 would be going with a lower value of Shore 00 to compensate the gap but on a 1mm pad not really sure.
> Better solution would be to apply 2 separate different thickness pads.
> BTW, on your nvme in HWinfo you should look @ temperature 2 which is the one from controller and this one is the important to keep cooled to avoid throttling.
> 
> View attachment 2553817


Thanks for getting back, yes, this absolutely makes sense with the differing stack height and layouts, good luck with your application and cooling. 

This Kingston SSD is weird with regards to the temperature_2 sensor, that temperature seems to register some sort of peak and then just sticks at that value, for instance, I just started the cold computer and the temperature is still at the same 58 degrees C which makes no sense, it also never changes unless the value is exceeded. The temperature sensor 1 works correctly and regularly fluctuates like a normal SSD such as the Sabrent. I'm assuming this is by design and not some SSD defect. 

Does your FireCuda 530 also have 2 sensors, and how to they behave if you don't mind testing? The reason I ask is because it has the same controller as my Kingston.

Apart from this, I'm really happy with this new SSD and I'm glad I went with this over other options, it also appears to be the only Phison E18 SSD that runs the flash at a full 1600 MTps vs the 1200 MTps of the other models and as such appears to be the fastest thing currently going (only marginally).


----------



## Kodo28

rob-tech said:


> Thanks for getting back, yes, this absolutely makes sense with the differing stack height and layouts, good luck with your application and cooling.
> 
> This Kingston SSD is weird with regards to the temperature_2 sensor, that temperature seems to register some sort of peak and then just sticks at that value, for instance, I just started the cold computer and the temperature is still at the same 58 degrees C which makes no sense, it also never changes unless the value is exceeded. The temperature sensor 1 works correctly and regularly fluctuates like a normal SSD such as the Sabrent. I'm assuming this is by design and not some SSD defect.
> 
> Does your FireCuda 530 also have 2 sensors, and how to they behave if you don't mind testing? The reason I ask is because it has the same controller as my Kingston.
> 
> Apart from this, I'm really happy with this new SSD and I'm glad I went with this over other options, it also appears to be the only Phison E18 SSD that runs the flash at a full 1600 MTps vs the 1200 MTps of the other models and as such appears to be the fastest thing currently going (only marginally).


When u have both reading temp1 and temp2, usually those ones are from on-board thermal sensor and controller on-die thermal sensor.
By default HWinfo pools the reading of SMART every 100 cycles maybe the controller on-die temp are prone to less fluctuations when normal use or idle and that why u don't see those fluctuation on 100 cycles. 

Actually, on the Firecuda 530, there is well 2 temperature sensors but the second one seems not activated at least with last firmware. ( sent an email to Seagate about this )
They provided well informative table about sensor threshold of the board and controller die.


----------



## rob-tech

Kodo28 said:


> When u have both reading temp1 and temp2, usually those ones are from on-board thermal sensor and controller on-die thermal sensor.
> By default HWinfo pools the reading of SMART every 100 cycles maybe the controller on-die temp are prone to less fluctuations when normal use or idle and that why u don't see those fluctuation on 100 cycles.
> 
> Actually, on the Firecuda 530, there is well 2 temperature sensors but the second one seems not activated at least with last firmware. ( sent an email to Seagate about this )
> They provided well informative table about sensor threshold of the board and controller die.
> 
> View attachment 2553883


Thank you, you are probably right about the on-die and board temperatures. I will have to send an e-mail to Kingston as the current behaviour seems bugged, even when left alone for over an hour idling with HwInfo64 in the background the controller still shows the same 58 degrees that was achieved during my benchmark run.


----------



## Kodo28

rob-tech said:


> Thank you, you are probably right about the on-die and board temperatures. I will have to send an e-mail to Kingston as the current behaviour seems bugged, even when left alone for over an hour idling with HwInfo64 in the background the controller still shows the same 58 degrees that was achieved during my benchmark run.


Did you check with the Kingston software? On the Seagate one u can check the SMART reading and check there for the temp values.
Maybe give it a try with Kingston software just to make sure it is not a bug within HwInfo. Did you tried the reset Min/Max on Hwinfo?


----------



## rob-tech

Kodo28 said:


> Did you check with the Kingston software? On the Seagate one u can check the SMART reading and check there for the temp values.
> Maybe give it a try with Kingston software just to make sure it is not a bug within HwInfo. Did you tried the reset Min/Max on Hwinfo?


I will test with the Kingston software, I also reset the Min/Max multiple times and nothing changes, thanks again.


----------



## Kodo28

rob-tech said:


> Sorry to add to the confusion, while some may have used 1.5mm pads, the correct thickness is in fact 1mm as compared to the originals.


You were right, original pads are well 1mm and not 1.5mm 
I did a test with the 1.5mm and 1mm and got higher temps with 1.5mm even if drive with no heatsink


----------



## D1g1talEntr0py

Kodo28 said:


> You were right, original pads are well 1mm and not 1.5mm
> I did a test with the 1.5mm and 1mm and got higher temps with 1.5mm even if drive with no heatsink


Interesting. I wonder if the revision of the board matters in what size they are. If you look on Gigabyte's website, they advertise using 1.5mm pads.
Just out of curiosity, what revision Xtreme do you have?


----------



## Deepcuts

D1g1talEntr0py said:


> Interesting. I wonder if the revision of the board matters in what size they are. If you look on Gigabyte's website, they advertise using 1.5mm pads.
> Just out of curiosity, what revision Xtreme do you have?


Never seen any official specification on their site for this motherboard in regards to M.2 pad thickness.
Maybe you are confusing the boards and you looked at Master when trying to justify this. Even for that board, they specified 1.5 mm is for the MOS heatsink, not the M.2.
I actually measured the factory pads with a calliper on Xtreme and they are 1 mm.


----------



## D1g1talEntr0py

Deepcuts said:


> Never seen any official specification on their site for this motherboard in regards to M.2 pad thickness.
> Maybe you are confusing the boards and you looked at Master when trying to justify this. Even for that board, they specified 1.5 mm is for the MOS heatsink, not the M.2.
> I actually measured the factory pads with a calliper on Xtreme and they are 1 mm.
> 
> View attachment 2554309


Yeah, I just assumed that they were the same size across the board. Of course they have to make things complicated...
Thanks!


----------



## Kodo28

D1g1talEntr0py said:


> Yeah, I just assumed that they were the same size across the board. Of course they have to make things complicated...
> Thanks!


Yeah, this was also my first thought when I saw the announced 1.5mm on VRM it would have been kind of logic.
Took system down yesterday and checked the last M.3 slot which was not used and measured the unused pad with a caliper and also side by side with other thermal pads (1.5mm and 1mm) from Odyssey, Gelid and even one thermal grizzly that was laying around from another build.
Then due having removed the sticker and Nvme drive not having that extra thickness of heat spreader, I wanted to try the 1.5mm pads to see if they would compensate the missing heat spreader and make some difference and got worse temp reading with the 1.5mm.


----------



## rob-tech

Kodo28 said:


> Yeah, this was also my first thought when I saw the announced 1.5mm on VRM it would have been kind of logic.
> Took system down yesterday and checked the last M.3 slot which was not used and measured the unused pad with a caliper and also side by side with other thermal pads (1.5mm and 1mm) from Odyssey, Gelid and even one thermal grizzly that was laying around from another build.
> Then due having removed the sticker and Nvme drive not having that extra thickness of heat spreader, I wanted to try the 1.5mm pads to see if they would compensate the missing heat spreader and make some difference and got worse temp reading with the 1.5mm.


Yes, if you use a pad that is too thick what ends up happening is that the SSD bends inward between the standoff and m.2 socket (because the PCB is rather thin), therefore, the center (usually where the controller is) isn't making proper contact and cooling is worse than with a proper pad.


----------



## Kodo28

rob-tech said:


> Yes, if you use a pad that is too thick what ends up happening is that the SSD bends inward between the standoff and m.2 socket (because the PCB is rather thin), therefore, the center (usually where the controller is) isn't making proper contact and cooling is worse than with a proper pad.


+1000  that's exactly what I've noticed, once nvme drive on 1 slot with 1.5mm.
U can check this happening at looking inside over of the slot 1. U can check the drive been pushed in the middle. Same also with the pad, you can check that this one got more squeezed on each extremity than the middle.


----------



## rob-tech

Does anyone know if I should re-install Windows 11 from scratch if going from a 3950x Zen 2 to a 5950x Zen 3? I realize the power plans are no longer needed and there are some changes, I was also wondering if Windows would re-detect everything properly offering good performance and a CMOS clear, followed by replacing the processor would suffice.

With the recent price drop, I was thinking of ordering one and making the jump, in addition to selling my 3950x.


----------



## OCmember

About a week ago I decided to give the onboard Audio a try. Since then I disabled it through bios, and uninstalled drivers, however there's a Realtek service that is now present and cannot be uninstalled. I've even disabled it through services but it's still loaded and is visible through Task Manager.


----------



## D-EJ915

OCmember said:


> About a week ago I decided to give the onboard Audio a try. Since then I disabled it through bios, and uninstalled drivers, however there's a Realtek service that is now present and cannot be uninstalled. I've even disabled it through services but it's still loaded and is visible through Task Manager.


Try enabling and reinstalling the drivers again then uninstalling while it's still enabled. Then after all of that disable it.

You can also use this to delete services sc.exe delete

It maybe a startup entry that needs to be removed instead.


----------



## Kodo28

rob-tech said:


> Does anyone know if I should re-install Windows 11 from scratch if going from a 3950x Zen 2 to a 5950x Zen 3? I realize the power plans are no longer needed and there are some changes, I was also wondering if Windows would re-detect everything properly offering good performance and a CMOS clear, followed by replacing the processor would suffice.
> 
> With the recent price drop, I was thinking of ordering one and making the jump, in addition to selling my 3950x.


Personal opinion, I would do it, just for a matter of sanity


----------



## Kodo28

OCmember said:


> About a week ago I decided to give the onboard Audio a try. Since then I disabled it through bios, and uninstalled drivers, however there's a Realtek service that is now present and cannot be uninstalled. I've even disabled it through services but it's still loaded and is visible through Task Manager.


U can use Process Explorer - Windows Sysinternals | Microsoft Docs it will tell you all info about the service like path, command line, directory, auto-start reg location and so on.


----------



## OCmember

I used ProcessHack to inspect it last night. It's in some filerepository location and Windows wouldn't allow me to delete it. I didn't think it was a startup process but apparently it was and I disabled it through task manager and now it doesn't load. 

Thanks!


----------



## OCmember

Anyone planning on getting a 5800X3D? What is the earliest bios that can be used with it? On F35 still. I'm thinking on picking one up on release day.


----------



## D1g1talEntr0py

OCmember said:


> Anyone planning on getting a 5800X3D? What is the earliest bios that can be used with it? On F35 still. I'm thinking on picking one up on release day.


I think you have to be running F36a to get support for the 5800X3D.


----------



## MNKyDeth

Does anyone know if the M2B and M2C nvme slots are effected by the cpu clock control when overclocking? I assume the M2A slot is as those pci-e lanes are direct to the cpu. The M2B and M2C pci-e lanes are on the x570 chip.


----------



## OCmember

How's the Rev 1.2 Xtreme? Wasn't it the better of the boards for Memory overclocking? There's an Open Box Rev 1.2 going for $377 I was thinking about picking up.. hmm


----------



## rob-tech

OCmember said:


> How's the Rev 1.2 Xtreme? Wasn't it the better of the boards for Memory overclocking? There's an Open Box Rev 1.2 going for $377 I was thinking about picking up.. hmm


I don't know as I have the 1.0 with the original memory traces where you can see them and the 2 capacitors next to the heatpipe, I assume that you also have this configuration based on your signature.

Have you been unhappy with yours when it comes to memory OC (I'm curious)? My understanding is that there is a ground-fill layer that only seems to make a difference above 5000+ MHz and our boards already have a top notch 8 layer PCB with another poster in this thread demonstrating 5200 MHz in a stable manner (Nighthog, I believe). Unless you are setting memory speed records, I personally don't think the revision of our board matters for performance as the Ryzen Infinity Fabric caps out at 2000 MHz if you get lucky, and you always want to run 1:1 for maximum performance. Even the original rev 1.0 will handle 4000 MHz with 4 DIMMs easily if you get a good CPU and ram.

If you can get it with warranty or return it, then I recommend it if you must tinker, otherwise, it is not worth the risk and the low price could mean that it is damaged in some way.


----------



## Nighthog

The newer rev 1.2 have been demonstrated to be able to do 4x8 GB in speeds of 4400-4600Mts elsewhere. Where the Rev.1.0 could only manage 4266Mts on the best of my efforts but real limit around 4200Mts if you want less headache.

Otherwise only 5100+ speeds might be easier to attain if you use a APU for that with 2x dimm.
My 3800X had a decent Memory controller that managed 5200Mts on very specific settings, but my 5800X3D can't do it. Caps around 5100Mts through my efforts on the Unify-X board.
You really have only use for the 5200Mts++ speeds if you use a 5600G, 5700G or a Ryzen 5500 etc. or a 4000series processor. But their lack of L3 cache gimps performance overall so it's kind moot point but for some impressive number challenges.

So if you want 4x dimms @ 4400Mts it's a warranted purchase over the rev 1.0 which could not do it. But that's a very specific goal & use-case. But that's only 1 anecdote I've read about of a person doing such speeds other than the QVL mentioning something similar possible.


----------



## OCmember

Interesting. I haven't heard much about a 1.3 revision, or either I forgot that I did. I have a spare pair of 3800 cl14 dimms SR and I'm swapping out a 5800X for a different chip and I was thinking of dropping the 5800X and those dimms into a spare machine, hence my question about the Rev 1.2 If I did it would take a little too much $ right how to get it going for a spare machine but I was considering. I might even do it down the road.

Thanks for the detailed replies!


----------



## Nighthog

OCmember said:


> Interesting. I haven't heard much about a 1.3 revision, or either I forgot that I did. I have a spare pair of 3800 cl14 dimms SR and I'm swapping out a 5800X for a different chip and I was thinking of dropping the 5800X and those dimms into a spare machine, hence my question about the Rev 1.2 If I did it would take a little too much $ right how to get it going for a spare machine but I was considering. I might even do it down the road.
> 
> Thanks for the detailed replies!


A mistype, meant rev 1.2. There is a Rev2.0 that has more improvements supposedly.


----------



## D-EJ915

Rev 2 adds the dynamic oc feature like Asus has on dark hero, how it impacts other aspects not sure. I haven't had any issues with my rev 1,1 board though, I did try to get a 2,0 board when they came out but got 1,2 so just returned it and didn't feel like buying and returning a lot so gave up lol.


----------



## rob-tech

D-EJ915 said:


> Rev 2 adds the dynamic oc feature like Asus has on dark hero, how it impacts other aspects not sure. I haven't had any issues with my rev 1,1 board though, I did try to get a 2,0 board when they came out but got 1,2 so just returned it and didn't feel like buying and returning a lot so gave up lol.


Yes, only the revision 2.0 has new hardware that mandates a different BIOS for the dynamic OC, all earlier revisions run on the same BIOS image and performance for 99% of use cases would be identical. The revisions differ as follows:

1.0 - Original PCB without memory trace ground-fill layer and 2 mem-caps between the socket.
1.1 - Added Thunderbolt header + revised memory traces for slightly more performance (only necessary for APU usage as Nighthog mentioned)
1.2 - Identical to 1.1 with the exception of having a new WiFi card installed into the I/O shield socket (Intel AX210 with WiFi 6E support, instead of AX200) earlier revisions can be updated since the card is replaceable and socketed.
2.0 - Dynamic OC with new BIOS image and hardware for the VRM that allows to have the best of both worlds between static all core OC and turbo mode.

I'm happy with the 1.0 and it has been rock solid for me, the only thing that would be nice is the thunderbolt, however, this can be added with a USB 4.0 card that effectively does the same thing and is Intel royalty free.


----------



## jfmj412

Does anyone know if the x570 Xtreme uses thermal paste or pads under the chipset heatsink? I know the VRM's def use pads but haven't been able to find any info about the chipset.

Also does anyone know the thickness of the VRM pads and/or chipset?

Thanks!!


----------



## D1g1talEntr0py

jfmj412 said:


> Does anyone know if the x570 Xtreme uses thermal paste or pads under the chipset heatsink? I know the VRM's def use pads but haven't been able to find any info about the chipset.
> 
> Also does anyone know the thickness of the VRM pads and/or chipset?
> 
> Thanks!!


On my rev. 1.1, it is a pad. I believe it is 1.5mm, but I could be wrong. I thought the pads for the NVMe drives were 1.5mm, but they were 1mm. The chipset is most likely the same. I know for sure the VRM pads are 1.5mm as it is right on the Gigabyte website for the board.


----------



## rob-tech

jfmj412 said:


> Does anyone know if the x570 Xtreme uses thermal paste or pads under the chipset heatsink? I know the VRM's def use pads but haven't been able to find any info about the chipset.
> 
> Also does anyone know the thickness of the VRM pads and/or chipset?
> 
> Thanks!!


The VRM should be 1.5mm and the factory pad is 5 W/mk, the chipset uses thermal paste like the CPU and not a pad, make sure that you use a non-conductive variety with a long life such as the Noctua NT-H2 which is awesome, and what I use on the CPU.


----------



## Kodo28

Bios F36c is available for download 

Checksum : 2933
Update AMD AGESA V2 1.2.0.7


----------



## rob-tech

Kodo28 said:


> Bios F36c is available for download
> 
> Checksum : 2933
> Update AMD AGESA V2 1.2.0.7


Does this fix the fTPM stutter and the VDDG controls finally, I wonder if anyone has tested.


----------



## OCmember

@rob-tech I've installed it and enabled fTPM and am running secure boot and it seems ok, no bad system stuttering. I haven't touched VDDG control so I don't know.


----------



## rob-tech

OCmember said:


> @rob-tech I've installed it and enabled fTPM and am running secure boot and it seems ok, no bad system stuttering. I haven't touched VDDG control so I don't know.


I can confirm that this release works well on my Xtreme 1.0, while I didn't touch VDDG or other tuning yet (others report it works too), it is otherwise stable and performs well, boot time to BIOS splash is also noticeably faster, fan curves work well and XMP has activated with 4x16GB 3200 CL14, in one week I should know if the fTPM stutter is fixed, hopefully I don't need to purchase the discrete TPM. This BIOS will be a good base for my 5950x B2 stepping which I will get soon.

There was quirky behaviour until I cleared the CMOS though (coming from F34, AGESA 1.2.0.3b).


----------



## rob-tech

rob-tech said:


> I can confirm that this release works well on my Xtreme 1.0, while I didn't touch VDDG or other tuning yet (others report it works too), it is otherwise stable and performs well, boot time to BIOS splash is also noticeably faster, fan curves work well and XMP has activated with 4x16GB 3200 CL14, in one week I should know if the fTPM stutter is fixed, hopefully I don't need to purchase the discrete TPM. This BIOS will be a good base for my 5950x B2 stepping which I will get soon.
> 
> There was quirky behaviour until I cleared the CMOS though (coming from F34, AGESA 1.2.0.3b).


It looks like my positive first impressions are tarnished. I can confirm that the *fTPM stutter issue remains and has NOT been fixed as promised*, exact same symptoms as before. This is sort of ridiculous as the whole point of this AGESA was to fix this annoying bug, how incompetent can they be. 

My system had the CMOS cleared and is running fully stock with only XMP enabled. I am 100% certain that this is not another issue. The only hope is that this is some two part fix and requires new chipset drivers which are not released yet, however, I doubt this is the case.

Looks like it is time for the discrete TPM 2.0 expansion board, another purchase because of AMD's failures.


----------



## OCmember

It's weird. One really can't say "a mature platform" with AMD as every bios update changes performance and system behavior and can sometimes introduce other problems or never fix existing ones. I think this is the Achilles heal with AMD

I'll keep a look out for the system stutter even though i was thinking of switching back to F36a before.

EDIT: I think I'll install F36a (1206b) on the secondary bios and keep F36c (1207) on the primary.


----------



## D-EJ915

Even on enterprise intel systems bioos updates can wreak havoc, that's why the advise of "do not update unless it fixes an issue you have" is always taken very seriously for when it bricks 2000 machines lol.


----------



## rob-tech

OCmember said:


> It's weird. One really can't say "a mature platform" with AMD as every bios update changes performance and system behavior and can sometimes introduce other problems or never fix existing ones. I think this is the Achilles heal with AMD
> 
> I'll keep a look out for the system stutter even though i was thinking of switching back to F36a before.
> 
> EDIT: I think I'll install F36a (1206b) on the secondary bios and keep F36c (1207) on the primary.


I wonder why some people are reporting the issue fixed with the new AGESA and others are reporting it to persist on Reddit, nothing really sticks out and everything including X570, B550, Zen 2 and Zen 3 seems to be affected. My system is rather simple and nothing in event viewer is present that can be correlated with when the stutters happen. There are no WHEA errors or hardware conflicts present and my extensive stress testing has passed, therefore, I know everything is solid. 

I realized recently that there is no such thing as platform maturity with AMD and would not recommend them to my friends or family if all you need is a reliable computer that works well. My Intel systems have never been like this, stuff is just more solid out of the gate and there are less BIOS releases required to fix issues.


----------



## OCmember

I did notice it before and it was really bad. I had enabled onboard audio and that's when it was really apparent that there was issue. I figured out if you also disabled PSP in device manager, aside from disabling fTPM in bios, it would help. 

I currently can not reliably test gaming as i only play online games and my ISP service lately is at it's worst.... again,, so deciphering through the bad experience would be a little difficult right now but I am very interested to find out if it's still there.


----------



## Kodo28

rob-tech said:


> I wonder why some people are reporting the issue fixed with the new AGESA and others are reporting it to persist on Reddit, nothing really sticks out and everything including X570, B550, Zen 2 and Zen 3 seems to be affected. My system is rather simple and nothing in event viewer is present that can be correlated with when the stutters happen. There are no WHEA errors or hardware conflicts present and my extensive stress testing has passed, therefore, I know everything is solid.


This made me think about one thing 

With efiflash, we have option to clear the DMI in bios update ( /C - Clear DMI data. (default: Keep DMI data)) 
What with Bios Q-Flash ? Is it also applying default ?


----------



## rob-tech

Kodo28 said:


> This made me think about one thing
> 
> With efiflash, we have option to clear the DMI in bios update ( /C - Clear DMI data. (default: Keep DMI data))
> What with Bios Q-Flash ? Is it also applying default ?


Not sure, in the other thread you mentioned that a message came up about the BIOS being protected when you tried this option.

Do you also get the well known stutter?


----------



## Kodo28

rob-tech said:


> Not sure, in the other thread you mentioned that a message came up about the BIOS being protected when you tried this option.


Yeah, I did test it meantime, for me it seems that Qflash is not applying the DMI clean-up but I could be wrong.
What makes me think it doesn't apply it, is that when launching bios update via Efiflash with arguments /C /DB bios is well loaded and verified but then at update time, message "bios protected flash" appears and another message telling that it will restart the system to update in Qflash. But then in Qflash the argument /db is not taken into account which let me think that for /C is also the same.



rob-tech said:


> Do you also get the well known stutter?


I am more than 8h/day everyday on PC doing all kind of stuff work/gaming but never notice anything related with fTPM stutters.


----------



## rob-tech

Kodo28 said:


> Yeah, I did test it meantime, for me it seems that Qflash is not applying the DMI clean-up but I could be wrong.
> What makes me think it doesn't apply it, is that when launching bios update via Efiflash with arguments /C /DB bios is well loaded and verified but then at update time, message "bios protected flash" appears and another message telling that it will restart the system to update in Qflash. But then in Qflash the argument /db is not taken into account which let me think that for /C is also the same.
> 
> 
> I am more than 8h/day everyday on PC doing all kind of stuff work/gaming but never notice anything related with fTPM stutters.


You can ask Gigabyte about the DMI clear and behaviour in QFlash, although if you aren't having problems, I don't think it's that important. A CMOS reset I feel is all that is needed when flashing BIOS.


----------



## Deepcuts

With F36c I lost about 1k points in CB23.
Anyone else noticed?


----------



## dansi

Deepcuts said:


> With F36c I lost about 1k points in CB23.
> Anyone else noticed?


This is what we found out with new Agesa newer than 1203








AMD AGESA V2 1.2.0.7 - Worst high frequencies?


Hi all! I am new in this forum and I am glad to be here with you. I have an Aorus Master X570 and I updated the BIOS to the latest F36e which brings the AGESA V2 1.2.0.7. My processor is an AMD 5950X and till now I am very happy with it. After I've updated the BIOS I've noticed some worst...




www.overclock.net


----------



## Deepcuts

dansi said:


> This is what we found out with new Agesa newer than 1203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD AGESA V2 1.2.0.7 - Worst high frequencies?
> 
> 
> Hi all! I am new in this forum and I am glad to be here with you. I have an Aorus Master X570 and I updated the BIOS to the latest F36e which brings the AGESA V2 1.2.0.7. My processor is an AMD 5950X and till now I am very happy with it. After I've updated the BIOS I've noticed some worst...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net


I have TDC @ 125, EDC @ 155 and PPT @ 200
At least EDC is reported higher than you claim @ 145.
Will have to run more tests it seems.


----------



## dansi

Deepcuts said:


> I have TDC @ 125, EDC @ 155 and PPT @ 200
> At least EDC is reported higher than you claim @ 145.
> Will have to run more tests it seems.
> 
> View attachment 2561511


Our findings is TDC that is capped at 145A, not EDC.
As for EDC, It should be vcore SVI2 that will be capped at 1.425v if you use >140 EDC, which seems right on yours too.


----------



## Deepcuts

dansi said:


> Our findings is TDC that is capped at 145A, not EDC.
> As for EDC, It should be vcore SVI2 that will be capped at 1.425v if you use >140 EDC, which seems right on yours too.


I understand now what you meant.
Thank you.


----------



## jhxrc

Anyone knows why the mobo always resets the bios after the power off?
Mine is Rev 1.1 
Bios F36c
Rams are on the QVL and used in XMP


----------



## Kodo28

jhxrc said:


> Anyone knows why the mobo always resets the bios after the power off?
> Mine is Rev 1.1
> Bios F36c
> Rams are on the QVL and used in XMP


Check for cmos maybe needs to be replaced. 
I have the 1.1 also on F36c and not having any reset issue.


----------



## Kodo28

What do you guys think about the new X670 Xtreme ?
Personally, I am very disappointed by the look of it.
Aesthetically it looks more a regression than anything else, especially on the right side of the board. Looks like unfinished compared to the X570 one.


----------



## rob-tech

Kodo28 said:


> What do you guys think about the new X670 Xtreme ?
> Personally, I am very disappointed by the look of it.
> Aesthetically it looks more a regression than anything else, especially on the right side of the board. Looks like unfinished compared to the X570 one.
> 
> View attachment 2561817


It's somewhat disappointing really as they did not perform a full integration of the aesthetics and the ATX plug is not even right angle like it should be on a flagship, I also no longer see dual BIOS like Z690 and the bottom PCIe slots do not appear reinforced which is cheap on a premium model. Maybe this is not the final version and the aesthethics could also be done for increased airflow around the memory VRM area. I hope Gigabyte is not becoming a second tier manufacturer. 

Either way, let's try to keep this thread on topic about our X570 version.


----------



## jhxrc

Kodo28 said:


> Check for cmos maybe needs to be replaced.
> I have the 1.1 also on F36c and not having any reset issue.


thanks for the reply, battery is new.


----------



## Nighthog

To be honest the X670 Xtreme looks more like a *Master* board than the X570 Xtreme.
Though price is slated to be lower for this time around I read, ~500$ rather than the 700-1000$ price the old one was to be found at.


----------



## Kodo28

Nighthog said:


> To be honest the X670 Xtreme looks more like a *Master* board than the X570 Xtreme.
> Though price is slated to be lower for this time around I read, ~500$ rather than the 700-1000$ price the old one was to be found at.


Let's hope they bring some X670E extreme with a better finish.


----------



## rob-tech

Nighthog said:


> To be honest the X670 Xtreme looks more like a *Master* board than the X570 Xtreme.
> Though price is slated to be lower for this time around I read, ~500$ rather than the 700-1000$ price the old one was to be found at.


Are we really surprised though, between the poorly binned CPU's which fail at stock, unresolved TPM problems and constant BIOS tweaking and broken AGESA for many months, AMD appears to be a second rate platform and perhaps the board partners think so as well.

Between the supposed only 15% single thread upgrade and most likely many months of buggy hell, I certainly wouldn't touch it and am definitely going back to Intel for a future build.


----------



## dansi

Every new amd agesa keeps regressing in performance. It looks like due security fixes, drop-out fixes, longevity fixes 

They are not being called out enough. We need media of GN and HWUnboxed to test various agesa. Fine wine AMD? More like stale milk!


----------



## Nighthog

Anyone think they will release a better board like the *Waterforce* branded one for AM5?


----------



## Kodo28

Nighthog said:


> Anyone think they will release a better board like the *Waterforce* branded one for AM5?


I think so yes or at least I hope, waterforce and X670E variants


----------



## rob-tech

Just a heads up, a new AMD chipset driver has been released with many new fixes, notably the PSP which means that the fTPM stutter may be resolved I hope.


----------



## ajolly

Has anyone figured out a solution to the board not working after sleep, or the 10g aquantia nic randomly disappearing even from bios?


----------



## OCmember

Has the Gigabyte forum closed?



https://forum.gigabyte.us/


----------



## Kodo28

OCmember said:


> Has the Gigabyte forum closed?
> 
> 
> 
> https://forum.gigabyte.us/


Since May...Gigabyte was not really involved on that forum and they simply decided to shut it down.


----------



## Kodo28

ajolly said:


> Has anyone figured out a solution to the board not working after sleep, or the 10g aquantia nic randomly disappearing even from bios?


 Which revision and bios do u have? I do not have any issue with sleep or Aquantia disappearing.


----------



## Deepcuts

ajolly said:


> Has anyone figured out a solution to the board not working after sleep, or the 10g aquantia nic randomly disappearing even from bios?


I had this problem with the Aquantia 10 Gbps nic missing even from BIOS and needing a PSU unplug to fix it.
I am now on F35 and have not seen the problem since.
No clue if this BIOS version fixed it or some nic firmware. Check marvel's site for the firmware, maybe it will help.


----------



## ajolly

Kodo28 said:


> Which revision and bios do u have? I do not have any issue with sleep or Aquantia disappearing.


1.1 I'm on the latest bios, and seem to be running into the issue a lot more, but it could also be the switch to windows 11. Before it would happen quite rarely, and a restart would bring it back.


----------



## Kodo28

ajolly said:


> 1.1 I'm on the latest bios, and seem to be running into the issue a lot more, but it could also be the switch to windows 11. Before it would happen quite rarely, and a restart would bring it back.


My board is also 1.1 rev on latest bios with W11. 
Maybe some kind of 3rd party software that could prevent windows to wake.


----------



## OCmember

have a feeling F36c is going to be the last bios update


----------



## ajolly

Kodo28 said:


> My board is also 1.1 rev on latest bios with W11.
> Maybe some kind of 3rd party software that could prevent windows to wake.


Unsure. My install is pretty bare. I'd roll back bioses, but you cant roll back before f35


----------



## evga.kazukun

X570 AORUS XTREME BIOS F36d


https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-xtreme_f36d.zip


----------



## Kodo28

evga.kazukun said:


> X570 AORUS XTREME BIOS F36d
> 
> 
> https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-xtreme_f36d.zip


Strange that rev.1.2 has already the link for download on the support page but not the others rev. 
X570 AORUS XTREME (rev. 1.2) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.S.A.

Edit ; USA not but already on UK website.


----------



## OCmember

Any official explanation of what the new bios update does?


----------



## Deepcuts

OCmember said:


> Any official explanation of what the new bios update does?


From techpowerup.com
"AMD over the weekend reportedly released the AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.7 microcode to motherboard vendors and PC OEMs. This particular version of AGESA gains importance to those on Windows 11, as it corrects a performance-stuttering issue caused due to frequent polling of the fTPM by the OS. The new version of AGESA is also bound for AMD 300-series chipset motherboards, where it adds official (stable) support for Ryzen 5000 series processors, letting those on the 5-year old platform enjoy an IPC uplift as much as 60% (Zen 3 vs. Zen). 1.2.0.7 is also rumored to address certain stability issues with the Ryzen 7 5800X3D, and enables BCLK overclocking on the chip, as long as the processor doesn't draw more than 1.35 V in the Vcore voltage domain. It's now over to the motherboard vendors and PC OEMs, to encapsulate 1.2.0.7 with their firmware and release to end-users."


----------



## OCmember

Seems though it's an update we got months ago with F36c or am I wrong? I know it didn't help the ftpm stutter for me or my setup


----------



## Kodo28

OCmember said:


> Seems though it's an update we got months ago with F36c or am I wrong? I know it didn't help the ftpm stutter for me or my setup


The F36c was released on May. The article was posted on mid June. Which will then coincide with the released F36d on July.
If that's the case Gigabyte could have named the update with AGESA V2 PI so people know it is the revised Agesa.

From Tomshardware posted on 14June...
"With Ryzen processors, enabling the fTPM (Firmware Trusted Platform Module) can induce performance issues in games, such as those seen in the video below. Fortunately, AMD announced in March that AGESA 1.2.0.7 fixes this issue; that the deployment would be effective in May. The different brands have actually been offering updated BIOS for several weeks. However, these were in beta. HotHardware reports that the company provided the "stable" version of the AGESA V2 Pi 1.2.0.7 microcode to motherboard manufacturers this weekend."


----------



## OCmember

F36d is out for Rev 1.0


----------



## Nighthog

OCmember said:


> F36d is out for Rev 1.0


The date says July 20th for the download? Was is only now uploaded for general use? Took their time to release it.
Testing if I still have issues with my 5800X3D FCLK.

EDIT: It does pick way too high ProcODT stock/AUTO even now.
EDIT2: Might have finally fixed my ~1900FCLK issues I had with my 5800X3D on my Xtreme board. Though I will have to test further as it usually happened after a while of use & at reboots/changes to BIOS settings randomly.
(Basically unstable at boot but if you managed to boot it was mostly fine after a short warm-up period)
MSI did not have this issue at all.

*EDIT3:* Have not encountered the stability issues again with this new BIOS *F36d* with regard to 1900FCLK yet. Earlier BIOS was a menace to use, the new BIOS is better.


----------



## Nighthog

I'm surprised I can run PCIE gen4 with the PCIE Riser I'm using at the moment with the newer *F36d* BIOS.
It was unusable with the F36c version and had to be set for gen3 limits added with other stability issues encountered.

So something was broken with the earlier releases that got fixed with the recent update.
Not had a single issue with FCLK 1900 thus far with *F36d.
Should have been like this from the start.*

Can finally start messing with the 5800X3D in honest. Had shelved tinkering off completely because of earlier issues.


----------



## Kodo28

Nighthog said:


> I'm surprised I can run PCIE gen4 with the PCIE Riser I'm using at the moment with the newer *F36d* BIOS.
> It was unusable with the F36c version and had to be set for gen3 limits added with other stability issues encountered.
> So something was broken with the earlier releases that got fixed with the recent update.


🤔 Weird, what brand of riser ? 
I do run PCie gen4 with LINKUP riser since F30 without any issue.


----------



## Nighthog

Kodo28 said:


> 🤔 Weird, what brand of riser ?
> I do run PCie gen4 with LINKUP riser since F30 without any issue.


EK gen3 riser included with their riser kits.
Was getting horrible stutter in gen4 with previous BIOS but not any more this time around.


----------



## Siskods9

*Q code A9 and blank screen when trying to enter BIOS*
Anyone experience this issue? I am running ver 1.1 of the X570 Xtreme and BIOS version F36d and at some point in the past (don't know exactly when), pressing DEL, End or F12 etc resulted in a blank / black monitor screen and did not bring me into the BIOS graphical interface.
Resetting BIOS defaults via switch on the rear I/O and leaving the power off and unplugging the PSU for several minutes works but only sometimes.
This never used to be an issue. Same monitor, same display port cable etc. Tried HDMI instead and it makes no difference.
Cannot easily reseat the GPU as this is a fully watercooled system with hard tubing.
Nothing is overclocked.
5950x, RTX 3090, GSkill Trident Z Neo - 32GB (4x8Gb) 3600MHz CL14.
Its driving me nuts...
Otherwise no performance or stability issues, using Windows 10 Home and the system is rock solid.


----------



## Nighthog

@Siskods9
Do you have another display? Might be some compatibility issue. I know I can need to reset my screen to have my TV display the BIOS when I get some random reboot.
Basically power cycle your Monitor/Display.


----------



## Siskods9

Nighthog said:


> @Siskods9
> Do you have another display? Might be some compatibility issue. I know I can need to reset my screen to have my TV display the BIOS when I get some random reboot.
> Basically power cycle your Monitor/Display.


Firstly thanks for your suggestions. I appreciate everyone's help.

Its the same monitor that I've been always using with this system... and there was no problem until recently. 
I have tried power cycling the monitor to no avail unfortunately...
Additionally, I have no easy access to another display at present.
For what its worth, no anomalies with the monitor in Windows. Performs fine. Its an Alienware AW3821DW, 38401x1600 Ultrawide display.


----------



## Kodo28

Q Code A9 = "Start of Setup." 
Even if you said that u cannot easily remove it, try to remove GPU, start system without GPU wait for error due GPU missing then turn off system and put GPU back in.


----------



## Nighthog

Siskods9 said:


> Firstly thanks for your suggestions. I appreciate everyone's help.
> 
> Its the same monitor that I've been always using with this system... and there was no problem until recently.
> I have tried power cycling the monitor to no avail unfortunately...
> Additionally, I have no easy access to another display at present.
> For what its worth, no anomalies with the monitor in Windows. Performs fine. Its an Alienware AW3821DW, 38401x1600 Ultrawide display.


Simple soft shutdown doesn't work. You need to "reboot" my particular TV to clear my BIOS screen issue. 
Only happens when a blue screen happens for the most part. The Bluescreen causes some kind of trouble and makes my TV not able to display the BIOS following it until I do a hard reset of it.
It takes a moment to do, TV's do have operating systems to boot & load.


----------



## Siskods9

Kodo28 said:


> Q Code A9 = "Start of Setup."
> Even if you said that u cannot easily remove it, try to remove GPU, start system without GPU wait for error due GPU missing then turn off system and put GPU back in.


Removing the GPU would mean completely draining the system, am hoping to delay that for as long as possible as its a pain in the backside. But thanks, I'll certainly bear that in mind.


----------



## Siskods9

Nighthog said:


> Simple soft shutdown doesn't work. You need to "reboot" my particular TV to clear my BIOS screen issue.
> Only happens when a blue screen happens for the most part. The Bluescreen causes some kind of trouble and makes my TV not able to display the BIOS following it until I do a hard reset of it.
> It takes a moment to do, TV's do have operating systems to boot & load.


I'm not using a TV and I have tried unplugging the monitor as well. 
Thanks though.


----------



## Kodo28

Siskods9 said:


> Removing the GPU would mean completely draining the system, am hoping to delay that for as long as possible as its a pain in the backside. But thanks, I'll certainly bear that in mind.


Did you tried to reinstall the bios or is the backup bios doing also do the same issue? 
Finally you may want to try to reinstall bios with Qflash+ by renaming the bios file *GIGABYTE.bin* 
Check at the bottom of this page. It save me from a bug bios that I was not able to fix by normal Q-Flash
How to Update Your BIOS Part 2: Q-Flash and BIOS Recovery (aorus.com)


----------



## Nighthog

1900FCLK fully stable 1:1 ratio on 5800X3D.

Not fun when it takes months for a stable BIOS to come for a motherboard.


----------



## OCmember

@Nighthog any WHEA errors? For me it took vsoc to be lowered from 1.067 to slightly above 1.0v Audio issues went away. No WHEA errors


----------



## Nighthog

OCmember said:


> @Nighthog any WHEA errors? For me it took vsoc to be lowered from 1.067 to slightly above 1.0v Audio issues went away. No WHEA errors


No WHEA this time around with the Xtreme @ 1900. Not testes more yet.
Will have to check what is avaible in there in the BIOS next but might not find too many extra options to use other than try push 1933+ FCLK to see how they work on the Xtreme versus my MSI board which did not manage to push above 1900 without WHEA.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

My 10GB adapter has stopped working, seems as it isn't installed. No triangle however.

Anyone know how to fix? Thanks

Fixed it with a CMD flash...









Public Driver Downloads | QLogic Fibre Channel HBAs and FastLinQ Ethernet adapters and controllers - Marvell


Download Marvell drivers by Platform or Part Number for Marvell QLogic Fibre Channel HBA and Marvell FastLinQ Ethernet adapters and controllers.




www.marvell.com


----------



## Deepcuts

PatrickCrowely said:


> My 10GB adapter has stopped working, seems as it isn't installed. No triangle however.
> 
> Anyone know how to fix? Thanks
> 
> Fixed it with a CMD flash...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public Driver Downloads | QLogic Fibre Channel HBAs and FastLinQ Ethernet adapters and controllers - Marvell
> 
> 
> Download Marvell drivers by Platform or Part Number for Marvell QLogic Fibre Channel HBA and Marvell FastLinQ Ethernet adapters and controllers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marvell.com


Next time it happens, just unplug the PSU for several seconds. The flashing was placebo.
Had the same issue.


----------



## Nighthog

Tested 1933FCLK for a few days to see if there was any issues with it, you only see the WHEA errors get reported but can't see a performance disadvantage with it, actually just overall better @ 1933FCLK than 1900FCLK.

Though I've noted a slight reoccurrence of stutter/audio glitches but might be gen4 PCIE causing issues again with the riser(gen3 specced after all). Somehow when temperatures drop in ambient it gets worse but has less issues if there is warmer ambient. Might just be random but whatever, trying to lessen the impact of it with gen4 used with trying different voltage settings. (otherwise I'll have to go back to gen3 PCIE to fix it, with the current riser I have in use)

Back to testing 1966FCLK again, if there is a performance degradation on the Gigabyte board. Didn't have luck on the MSI board several months back.
I recall I wanted to test the Xtreme because it had more allowance for voltages ranges you could use while the MSI was more limited on what you could use.

EDIT: 4000:2000 being run and seemingly not having the performance degradation I had with the MSI board this time around.
EDIT2: 4066:2033... no issues for performance? >_>;


----------



## Nighthog

Found out that FCLK is directly related to VDD1.8...

For 2066FCLK I need minimum 2.120V for audio stutter or USB dropouts not to be unbearable. But most likely I need even more as all was not fixed @ 2.120V yet, but ~98% was gone.
MSI Unify-X is limited to maximum if I recall ~2 Volts so you can't use this high FCLK on that board, and most likely the reason I was getting such high performance degradation above 1900FCLK on that motherboard.

EDIT: Had no luck with booting when I pushed VDD18 to 2.160V [01] or [10] error and nothing more.
EDIT2: 1.160V VDDG_IOD with 2.120V VDD18 works for me @ 2066FCLK for 99.8% issue free for now for a short test. (ignoring WHEA) [some more extra adjustment needed]

EDIT3: Got audio in check for most but still have a issue where the keyboard freezes or disconnects at times. Though the keyboard is a nuisance you can't dismiss in length without finding a solution.
Solution to most things was just adding more voltage to various parts to decrease issues being had.
Getting a little out of hand with SoC @ 1.300V & VDDG_IOD @ 1.200V for example. VDDG_CCD ~875mv not found what the limit is but less was causing more issues.
EDIT4: Still no 100% fix with my tries to adjust voltages around. Been more than 6hours at it to get 2066FCLK without hitches.


----------



## Nighthog

Yeah, was the PCIE gen3 riser causing issues running gen4 speeds, PCIE AER Support showed those reported errors. All gone when I switched to gen3 for PCIE16slot in BIOS.

But didn't effect my intermittent Audio issue at all sadly. Driving me crazy not getting it dialled in. Might not be possible with the 2066FCLK. Recall the same thing for my 3800X I had previously not being able to fix Audio stutter when running outside comfort-zone for FCLK range. Didn't stop me from trying for weeks though.

EDIT: AIDA64 4133:2066
EDIT2: stable result for TM5 25cycle.


----------



## rob-tech

I can confirm that BIOS revision F36d fixes the fTPM stutter as I had no issue for weeks now with my 3950x initially, and also no problems with my 5950x B2 stepping. 

If only they would fix the stupid EDC>140 Vcore bug that is present in these new BIOS versions, this is annoying as I can't fully unleash the 5950x and retain my single core performance.


----------



## Nighthog

rob-tech said:


> I can confirm that BIOS revision F36d fixes the fTPM stutter as I had no issue for weeks now with my 3950x initially, and also no problems with my 5950x B2 stepping.
> 
> If only they would fix the stupid EDC>140 Vcore bug that is present in these new BIOS versions, this is annoying as I can't fully unleash the 5950x and retain my single core performance.


Haven't people considered just using offset voltage to go above the voltage limit?


----------



## rob-tech

Nighthog said:


> Haven't people considered just using offset voltage to go above the voltage limit?


Doesn't this have other disadvantages throughout the voltage/frequency curve as the amount of offset is rather high, wouldn't that mess up the boost behaviour by adding too much voltage when it simply isn't required?


----------



## Nighthog

rob-tech said:


> Doesn't this have other disadvantages throughout the voltage/frequency curve as the amount of offset is rather high, wouldn't that mess up the boost behaviour by adding too much voltage when it simply isn't required?


Well it's added on top at all the curve so it's going to be getting hotter than usual, so depends on your cooling if it can manage with the extra heat when it's not really needed.
I've not looked to much into it but usually didn't have too much trouble using a little offset for a little extra single core boost frequency even before the voltage cap limit came into place.
Though I've encountered some strange issues with boot when I wanted to use too much offset with the system not wanting to post. (usually going above the 1.550V limit or reaching it with the AUTO boost + offset playing together in PBO, some kind of safety kicks in and doesn't allow the system to post) I haven't tested offset for quite a while now so unsure how it would play with the voltage cap limit in the newer BIOS.
I mostly used it with my older 3800X I no longer own. (3000 series didn't have the CO adjustments so it would be fun to have tested out on the regular 5000 series but I only have the X3D that is locked and my 5700G that is a dud that I need to RMA(unstable cores since I bought it not just wanted to hassle with sending it back yet).


----------



## rob-tech

Nighthog said:


> Well it's added on top at all the curve so it's going to be getting hotter than usual, so depends on your cooling if it can manage with the extra heat when it's not really needed.
> I've not looked to much into it but usually didn't have too much trouble using a little offset for a little extra single core boost frequency even before the voltage cap limit came into place.
> Though I've encountered some strange issues with boot when I wanted to use too much offset with the system not wanting to post. (usually going above the 1.550V limit or reaching it with the AUTO boost + offset playing together in PBO, some kind of safety kicks in and doesn't allow the system to post) I haven't tested offset for quite a while now so unsure how it would play with the voltage cap limit in the newer BIOS.
> I mostly used it with my older 3800X I no longer own. (3000 series didn't have the CO adjustments so it would be fun to have tested out on the regular 5000 series but I only have the X3D that is locked and my 5700G that is a dud that I need to RMA(unstable cores since I bought it not just wanted to hassle with sending it back yet).


Thank You, all this makes sense.

I just did some testing with basic PBO on this AGESA and the CB r23 score went from about 25500 points to ~28100, however the temps were about mid 70's and the core voltages rather low at 1.19v during the multithreaded run, the CPU is not driven as hard and surely could maybe do a bit more safely had it not been for the EDC Vcore bug which seems to take effect. The boost clocks in lightly threaded tasks is also lowered by about 150 MHz and the Vcore is indeed max 1.425 V.

I just tested PBO with both the enabled and custom profiles, it appears that they both seem to load the motherboard limits. I also had the scalar set to 1X, with nothing else changed.

These scores seem to be in the ballpark and I'm assuming they are decent considering I put no effort into tuning and just wanted a basic test.


----------



## Nighthog

Small boost for AIDA64 with some tweaks.

Audio still giving me headache though.


----------



## OCmember

F36c & F36d have both the same SMU, 56.70.0


----------



## Nighthog

2066FCLK is giving me more issues where the USB will all disconnect twice or three times per day when you have a load running, can be a stress test, game or whatever. It just disconnects and you might have to reconnect the keyboard for it to start working again.
Seems I have to go lower on the FCLK as I've not found a solution to this, I thought I had it fixed at first but it came back less frequently over a longer period of time. Been trying various things and didn't find a setting to fix it fully. Audio issue was practically gone with the latest adjustments(just hit a less severe combo), so really no issue any more, but then you get these total USB disconnect all of a sudden when you might be gaming.

EDIT: lowering FCLK to 2033 I could lower voltages severely and encounter no apparent trouble with AUDIO that I was really struggling to get trouble free with 2066FCLK. It will take a while to verify the USB disconnect issues though as it took quite long to show earlier.
EDIT2: Yeah, there practically is no issues whatsoever running 2033FCLK after using it for a whole day. A breeze to use with no hassles after trying to fix up 2066FCLK in vain.


----------



## Xander9211

kazukun said:


> X570 Aorus Xtreme 3800MHz CL14 4ｘ8GB gskill Ram Kit
> 
> BIOS F21,F22 IF1900
> It works very well.
> 
> Based on XMP, only tRC is set to 52.
> Everything else is Auto
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/J0g9SKE


 could you provide zen-timing please? Can’t stabilize mine f4-4000c18q-128gtrg on my rev1.0 mobo. Starting to think about buying the same 3600 mhz 128 gb kit


----------



## Nighthog

There is a relation between VDD18 & VSOC.
If you have low VSOC voltage you need more VDD18 overall and if you have enough/more VSOC you need less VDD18.

I went back to try get 2066FCLK to function without the USB disconnects & AUDIO issues and might have found a solution. Need time to verify again but been fine for about a day now.
Though I'm pushing excessive voltage overall like 1.300-1.360VSOC & VDDG_CCD 1.100V, VDDG_IOD 1.210V which on themselves didn't do it, but a specific setting in BIOS for DF in the AMD_CBS menus. Something about [xGMI TXEQ Mode: TXEQ_Lane], which seemed to have fixed my USB disconnects this time around. (setting this from AUTO)
I've not had AUDIO stutter or crackle this time around either. Might have just needed more VSOC @ 1.350V with less VDD18 than I was trying earlier. Down to 1.920V VDD18 from above 2.120V and in-between values.
(Below 1.3VSOC would cause more severe crackle the less voltage I used.)


----------



## Kodo28

@rob-tech 
Just small feedback about the CRC ram issue, 
They finally fixed it with the latest RGB Fusion B22.0914.1
I've being testing it now for one week with no issue.


----------



## Poppapete

I will probably buy the X670E Aorus Extreme as the X570 was the best MB I have had. Now all I need is someone to start a dedicated thread!?


----------



## Kodo28

New Chipset driver released but more to handle 6000 series issues. 
AMD Ryzen™ Chipset Driver Release Notes 4.09.23.507 | AMD


----------



## Nighthog

A small update to the 2066FCLK.
It's fine, you have to set the LCLK to 300Mhz on my 5800X3D with the X570 Xtreme for the keyboard to stop disconnecting, @ 600Mhz it was causing occasional issues. TQEX_Mode wasn't that important, just happened to seem have a effect but further testing showed it might have done nothing. Tested several of the different options and all didn't seem different in the end. Might just be any option other than AUTO works.
1.360V SoC seems like the minimum for issues to clear out. 1.100V VDDG_CCD & above 1.200V+ VDDG_IOD. VDD18 needs to be above 1.920V, Less didn't work out, but didn't need the above 2.000V settings as previous when I had the other voltages correct. I saw it was detrimental to use that much when using 2100FCLK so I went down on it.
VDDP_CPU needs around a 110mv+ Boost as well. Stock isn't enough. Seems to have an effect on Memory stability testing with higher MCLK. Needs boost to pass TM5 @ 2000MCLK/UCLK and above.

2100FCLK just needs ridiculous voltage settings I'm not too comfortable running 24/7. And it didn't fix all issues no matter how much I tried pushing.
Tested like 1.500V SoC & 1.4500V VDDG_IOD / 1.300V VDDG_CCD just to see what kind effects they had.
VDDG_CCD doesn't really like to go above 1.200V and VDDG_IOD I just kept pushing as much as possible as it was the setting that helped with issues the most but above 1.400V it didn't give help any more.
Ending with pushing ~30W into the SoC and up to 40A through the SoC VRM for some time trying to see if things could be run like that but there was continuous USB disconnects & AUDIO was unusable. 
It was fun trying but you could only use it for some benches if you can tolerate your keyboard to disconnect occasionally. Audio could not be fixed at all.
You had no obvious issue with the benchmark scores but for general usage it's intolerable.

And there was issues with core stability @ 2100FCLK one of my cores needed +2 to not fail Prime95 & Y-cruncher. While there is not such and issue @ 2066FCLK. 

CO sample settings I found to work the last week:
5800X3D 4166Mts 2066FCLK [-30, -30, -18, -17, -17, -13, -28, -30] LLC AUTO.

While settings from around launch gave the following when going for pure frequency on my MSI motherboard:
5800X3D 5100Mts 1900FCLK [-30, -30, -23, -22, -20, -30, -24, -20] LLC AUTO.

Core7 is a oddity that it was erroring @ 0 & +1 settings for a short time when I as trying 2100FCLK but fixed itself somehow and now runs -30 now.


----------



## Alias_Go

After a quick search of the forums I can find an answer.

mim on bios f35 with a 5950x, spread spectrum disabled and bclk 100. However system keeps booting at 98decimal like spread spectrum is still enabled and it’s messing up my memory over clock.has anyone experienced this?


----------



## teknativo

Hi,
I own an Aorus Master, but last month I saw a used deal for the GIGABYTE X570 Aorus Xtreme Rev 1.1 under $300usd and went for it, but I finally had the time to test it and switch the motherboard barely a week ago.

I am using the latest BIOS F36d with a 5950x and all four RAM modules (F4-3600C18Q-128GVK).

I must say it is a tricky motherboard, and I believe the flash and CLEAR CMOS buttons do not work (the risks from buying in the used market  ), but it does work great most of the time. Besides that, faulty components:
-I found out that in order to use the PCIEx16 slot, you need to move the M.2 SSD (if you plan to have more than one installed) to the third slot instead of the second for the motherboard to allow the GPU to be installed and for it to work in the PCIEx16 slot; otherwise the motherboard will not post and gets stuck in DEBUG code C2.

-When installing the RAM, sometimes you might not get past the DEBUG code C2, and you will have to play with your RAM modules switching positions and even setting up fewer modules as single channels and/or installing different modules; this indirectly forces a CMOS reset; I took this action because it is a pain to get to the CMOS battery in this motherboard.

Then you install all the desired modules and leave them there for several minutes until, by itself in this instance, it passes the code C2 into the Operating System.

-I have not extensively tried enabling XMP nor tweaking the RAM modules to utilize at least the OOTB Mhz because I waste a lot of time attempting to make it work again.

---
Once I switch to a newer build next week, I will be happy to contribute to testing different things of this setup.

Best,


----------



## Kodo28

Kodo28 said:


> What do you guys think about the new X670 Xtreme ?
> Personally, I am very disappointed by the look of it.
> Aesthetically it looks more a regression than anything else, especially on the right side of the board. Looks like unfinished compared to the X570 one.
> 
> View attachment 2561817


Disappointed by this new X670 Gigabyte "Xtreme" that does look more like a simple Master to me. Quality went at the bottom line this time compared to the old X570 Xtreme or even with the new released Z790 Xtreme. No full board frame anymore, no side 24PIN and how hell they can call this board "Xtreme" which is supposed to be overlockers oriented, when they simply ditched the dual bios. They did also cut on accessories by simply not providing the RGB Fan commander anymore. Decision was made and I ordered the new Asus Crosshair X670 Extreme for my new AM5 build.


----------



## Medizinmann

Kodo28 said:


> Disappointed by this new X670 Gigabyte "Xtreme" that does look more like a simple Master to me. Quality went at the bottom line this time compared to the old X570 Xtreme or even with the new released Z790 Xtreme. No full board frame anymore, no side 24PIN and how hell they can call this board "Xtreme" which is supposed to be overlockers oriented, when they simply ditched the dual bios. They did also cut on accessories by simply not providing the RGB Fan commander anymore. Decision was made and I ordered the new Asus Crosshair X670 Extreme for my new AM5 build.


Honestly - I don't like the AM5 line-up from Gigabyte and the Xtreme X670 is one of the worst - I mean no USB4 support no 2nd x8-Slot etc. No thanks - definitely not in this price range!
As Buildzoid put it so mildly – this is a board for file copy enthusiasts…
If I had to choose right now I would go for the Asus Pro ART Creator X670.

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## rob-tech

Kodo28 said:


> Disappointed by this new X670 Gigabyte "Xtreme" that does look more like a simple Master to me. Quality went at the bottom line this time compared to the old X570 Xtreme or even with the new released Z790 Xtreme. No full board frame anymore, no side 24PIN and how hell they can call this board "Xtreme" which is supposed to be overlockers oriented, when they simply ditched the dual bios. They did also cut on accessories by simply not providing the RGB Fan commander anymore. Decision was made and I ordered the new Asus Crosshair X670 Extreme for my new AM5 build.


Agreed, I would definitely be going Asus if I had to upgrade this round, however, upgrading is pointless for such small gains in real world use for me and I have no intention of being an AMD beta tester again, especially with a new platform.

I will most likely go Intel when it's time to do this again, however, I'm happy with this 5950x setup for the next 5 years most likely and will let the serious enthusiasts experiment with the latest. All of my builds have lasted a while and simply swapping in a top of the line GPU to replace my 5700 XT down the line will accomplish what I need as I only care about 60 fps when gaming, anything more is simply wasted power and electricity in my opinion.


----------



## Nighthog

MSI X670 ACE is the variant I've been looking for as a "extreme" competitor this time around. 
Gigabyte dropped the ball hard on the Xtreme this time around on AM5. Though it would have cost like 50% more if they would compete with the other vendors Xtreme variants like the MSI Godlike or Asus Extreme.
This is just a Aorus Master+ variant with gen5 support everywhere.

Things got really expensive all of a sudden for what you get on AM5.
I might pass the first generation AM5 and only buy the 8000 series with X770E or something. 

The other board other than the MSI Ace I've looked at is the Asus Gene in mATX being interesting. But the limits of the AMD ddr5 memory controller makes 2 dimm boards kinda moot for this generation. It's for just getting a "cheaper" Xtreme variant on it with the feature set being there for all the options one would have wanted.

Though I do like the MSI Ace, unless they release a Unify-X variant anytime soon.
I do wonder where the Tachyon from Gigabyte is. Never seen any for sale around these parts but would be something for me to look at if they go around and actually release it.


----------



## Kodo28

New chipset driver release 4.11.15.342

Release Highlights

Bug fixes on few drivers

*Driver Name**Windows
10**Windows
11**Change Details*AMD Ryzen Power Plan / AMD Processor Power Management Support8.0.0.138.0.0.13No changeAMD PCI Device Driver1.0.0.901.0.0.90Bug fixesAMD I2C Driver1.2.0.1191.2.0.119No changeAMD UART Driver1.2.0.1141.2.0.114No changeAMD GPIO2 Driver2.2.0.1302.2.0.130No changePT GPIO Driver3.0.0.03.0.0.0No changeAMD PSP Driver5.22.0.05.22.0.0Fixed BSOD 7E while installing the PSP driver
New program support addedAMD IOV Driver1.2.0.52Not ApplicableNo changeAMD SMBUS Driver5.12.0.385.12.0.38No changeAMD AS4 ACPI Driver1.2.0.46Not ApplicableNo changeAMD SFH I2C Driver1.0.0.861.0.0.86No changeAMD USB Filter Driver2.1.11.304Not ApplicableNo changeAMD SFH Driver1.0.0.3321.0.0.332Added support for custom ACS sensor
Report invalid data when sensor is blockedAMD CIR Driver3.2.4.135Not ApplicableNo changeAMD MicroPEP Driver1.0.39.01.0.39.0Updated .inf file to remove redundant information
Fixed BSOD 0x1CA and 0xA0 seen on Windows® 11 22H2AMD Wireless Button Driver1.0.0.21.0.0.2No changeAMD PMF-6000 Series Driver22.0.3.022.0.3.0No changeAMD PPM Provisioning File Driver8.0.0.158.0.0.15New program support addedAMD USB4 CM Driver1.0.0.23Not ApplicableBug fix for S0i3 cases
Fix for DP light up with reboot cycles
Fixed BSOD 0x139AMD AMS Mailbox Driver1.0.0.4951.0.0.495No changeAMD S0i3 Filter Driver1.0.0.161.0.0.16Fix for BSOD during S4 when AMD USB4 CM is involved


----------



## OCmember

Just started playing around w/PBO2 tuner. Does F36d have access to, and functionality, with PBO?

EDIT: nevermind, just looked and I didn't see it,, unless i'm in the wrong area..


----------



## linkedsnail

I bought an X570 Aorus Xtreme on the last Weekend after my ROG Strix x570-F died on me, gotta say im very very impressed with it so far, best MB i have ever owned and luckily the used Board for 200€ is in perfect condition.

Only thing missing is the Front Panel Extension Cable which i cant find anywhere online, anyone had any luck with getting a replacement from Gigabyte ?


----------



## Nighthog

linkedsnail said:


> I bought an X570 Aorus Xtreme on the last Weekend after my ROG Strix x570-F died on me, gotta say im very very impressed with it so far, best MB i have ever owned and luckily the used Board for 200€ is in perfect condition.
> 
> Only thing missing is the Front Panel Extension Cable which i cant find anywhere online, anyone had any luck with getting a replacement from Gigabyte ?


As far I'm aware they don't send them out as far as I can tell.

You probably will have to make your own or wire something directly if you want to use the connections yourself.


----------



## linkedsnail

Nighthog said:


> As far I'm aware they don't send them out as far as I can tell.
> 
> You probably will have to make your own or wire something directly if you want to use the connections yourself.


They do apparently send them out! I emailed back and forth with the german replacement parts devision and they just sent out a replacement cable after i payed for the shipment.


----------



## Kodo28

linkedsnail said:


> They do apparently send them out! I emailed back and forth with the german replacement parts devision and they just sent out a replacement cable after i payed for the shipment.


Seems that German rma spare part are less restrictive  
I did get also in touch with them last year for the AORUS RGB FAN COMMANDER specific cable to motherboard.
And also, with a special request that I had concerning the Wifi antennas that came with the board. 
They are 2 antennas with their own cable connector, but I asked them if I could get the single version one which come already with 2 cables output, and they just send me one at shipping costs


----------



## Nighthog

linkedsnail said:


> They do apparently send them out! I emailed back and forth with the german replacement parts devision and they just sent out a replacement cable after i payed for the shipment.


Good to hear they fixed the issue for you!


----------



## vf-

Kodo28 said:


> Disappointed by this new X670 Gigabyte "Xtreme" that does look more like a simple Master to me. Quality went at the bottom line this time compared to the old X570 Xtreme or even with the new released Z790 Xtreme. No full board frame anymore, no side 24PIN and how hell they can call this board "Xtreme" which is supposed to be overlockers oriented, when they simply ditched the dual bios. They did also cut on accessories by simply not providing the RGB Fan commander anymore. Decision was made and I ordered the new Asus Crosshair X670 Extreme for my new AM5 build.


Is that a AMD thing or did Gigabyte do that to the Intel boards as well? Dual BIOS on Gigabyte boards was the main selling point for Gigabyte.

So they did away with the full metal frame of the boards? I liked that feature on my Z490 Xtreme. Apart from trying to get access to the cmos battery. As well as the side on ATX connector. It made cable management so much easier.


----------



## Kodo28

vf- said:


> Is that a AMD thing or did Gigabyte do that to the Intel boards as well? Dual BIOS on Gigabyte boards was the main selling point for Gigabyte.
> 
> So they did away with the full metal frame of the boards? I liked that feature on my Z490 Xtreme. Apart from trying to get access to the cmos battery. As well as the side on ATX connector. It made cable management so much easier.


I didn't see any bios switch on the Z790 Xtreme board and no mention about dual bios in the user manual, so I supposed it has been ditched same as they did on X670.


----------



## vf-

Kodo28 said:


> I didn't see any bios switch on the Z790 Xtreme board and no mention about dual bios in the user manual, so I supposed it has been ditched same as they did on X670.


I wonder why and what the reason was.


----------



## 4medic

Will we see a newer Bios than 36d providing better usb stability? Does anybody know?
Regards


----------



## Kodo28

4medic said:


> Will we see a newer Bios than 36d providing better usb stability? Does anybody know?
> Regards


AGESA 1.2.0.8 has been release by Asus in beta, so I would expect to see at least final version for it with this Agesa update.


----------



## Blameless

vf- said:


> I wonder why and what the reason was.


Cost cutting.


----------



## vf-

Blameless said:


> Cost cutting.


As far as I can think as far back as mid 2000s, this was the main selling point for Gigabyte boards. Only they had dual BIOS. Now they're the same as the rest.


----------



## Kodo28

vf- said:


> As far as I can think as far back as mid 2000s, this was the main selling point for Gigabyte boards. Only they had dual BIOS. Now they're the same as the rest.


Not the same as the rest but now even worse. 
Asus with their X670 Extreme, do have dual bios but you get also all what Gigabyte ditched on the Extreme board; full frame, side 24 pin and fan/rgb commander. 
This is why, I just went with the Asus board.


----------



## vf-

Kodo28 said:


> Not the same as the rest but now even worse.
> Asus with their X670 Extreme, do have dual bios but you get also all what Gigabyte ditched on the Extreme board; full frame, side 24 pin and fan/rgb commander.
> This is why, I just went with the Asus board.


Damn, how the tables have turned. Wonder who the bright sparks is at Gigabyte. I remember Gigabyte so much different back then before the Aorus branding. Which seemed to be the start of the decline for them?


----------



## Nighthog

vf- said:


> I wonder why and what the reason was.


Their new QFlash is better.

You can flash the board even if it's bricked. no need for dual BIOS when you can flash the BIOS with no CPU or other stuff attached when it corrupts.
Only thing it doesn't save you from is a broken BIOS chip but I wonder how usual that was versus just OC oriented corruption.

I know their old B350 dual BIOS was suspect to MAIN BIOS corruption with Memory OC. You could not re-flash or fix that issue when it happened. You had to send to back to Gigabyte for them to fix the broken BIOS.
DUAL BIOS is kinda superfluous today with the new BIOS recovery functions. It's actually better than their old Dual-bios without switches (only auto switching) which was wonky and hard to deal with, as you could not recover a bad BIOS when it got corrupted.


----------



## vf-

Nighthog said:


> Their new QFlash is better.
> 
> You can flash the board even if it's bricked. no need for dual BIOS when you can flash the BIOS with no CPU or other stuff attached when it corrupts.
> Only thing it doesn't save you from is a broken BIOS chip but I wonder how usual that was versus just OC oriented corruption.
> 
> I know their old B350 dual BIOS was suspect to MAIN BIOS corruption with Memory OC. You could not re-flash or fix that issue when it happened. You had to send to back to Gigabyte for them to fix the broken BIOS.
> DUAL BIOS is kinda superfluous today with the new BIOS recovery functions. It's actually better than their old Dual-bios without switches (only auto switching) which was wonky and hard to deal with, as you could not recover a bad BIOS when it got corrupted.


I experienced the annoyance of the Dual BIOS switches on the Z490 Aorus Xtreme.

A big monster thread on the issues with the exact same symptoms I had. 





Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master won't power on - (temporary) solution


Well guys, I've had a frustrating AF night. Thought I'd share just in case this can help someone else :) So backstory - A few years ago (like, 2015 maybe) I had a Corsair AX860i power supply crap out in my i7 6700K / Gigabyte Z170 Gaming 7 build. System would power on for a few seconds, then...




hardforum.com





Your PC is powered up as normal, shutdown for the night, next day power on, fans at full pelt cycling through so many debug codes then it shuts itself down and remains dead. Only way to fix it is to pull the coin battery out. Clear CMOS is dead.
This became a real pain in the ass for watercooling. Having to drain the system, pull pipes out, the graphics card, then the armour plates on the motherboard to get the coin battery out to get the motherboard back to life.

Only way to solve it was to switch to single BIOS mode.


----------



## WetU

X570 Aorus Xtreme (rev 1.0, 1.1, 1.2)
New firmware uploaded - F36
ComboAM4v2 1.2.0.7


https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-xtreme_f36.zip


----------



## OCmember

Anyone know if the new bios enables Curve Optimizer?


----------



## Kodo28

OCmember said:


> Anyone know if the new bios enables Curve Optimizer?


You mean for the X3D? Nothing said about it on description.


----------



## OCmember

Kodo28 said:


> You mean for the X3D? Nothing said about it on description.


That's why I was asking


----------



## Deepcuts

As always with these new versions, minor performance loss for me with F36.


----------



## Kodo28

Deepcuts said:


> As always with these new versions, minor performance loss for me with F36.


At which level do you see perf loss? 
I've been testing it for 2 days and I didn't see any kind perf loss on my side.


----------



## Deepcuts

Kodo28 said:


> At which level do you see perf loss?
> I've been testing it for 2 days and I didn't see any kind perf loss on my side.


With the same exact settings, CPUZ multi I lost about 100 points.
If with F36d I had about 12950-13000 multi, now I have 12800-12900
As I said, a minor performance lost, nevertheless a loss.

I have the original BIOS on the backup BIOS that I have disabled from start.
I should switch to the 2nd BIOS and test to see the real performance lost with all these AGESA and/or fw versions.


----------



## Kodo28

Deepcuts said:


> With the same exact settings, CPUZ multi I lost about 100 points.
> If with F36d I had about 12950-13000 multi, now I have 12800-12900
> As I said, a minor performance lost, nevertheless a loss.
> 
> I have the original BIOS on the backup BIOS that I have disabled from start.
> I should switch to the 2nd BIOS and test to see the real performance lost with all these AGESA and/or fw versions.


That's weird because I did also check CPU-Z just before doing the upgrade and checked for previous scores numbers and didn't see any lost on perf.
Still pretty the same results. Multi still ~13440-13460 depending on the run and single ~695-703 same depending on the run.



> F36d


















> F36


----------

